# Leather strap on a Diver...got any?



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw this really sweet Seiko SKA383P1on a Black leather strap and fell instantly in love with it. I wanted to know are there any other Divers on leather out in WUS land. Check out post # 15 of this thread and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## doug-mclean (Jul 19, 2009)

Works on a U-1 and Stowa Prodiver.


----------



## ridinfool (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, Helson with a Panatime XL Vintage..

Stan


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

My home made strap :-!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

if you get a chance search for member jstroh - he has lots of gorgeous straps on his divers!

here are a couple of black and brown leather on my diver. the black is the OEM strap adn the brown is a custom strap by member daddy-o (Dangersous9 straps)


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

I was never much of a fan of leather straps.... then I started trying out a few on my Kobold and I'm a bit addicted to them now :-d

99% of the time I wear my watches on zulu straps but if I want to dress them up a bit or just need a change I swap them out onto a leather strap :-!

This is a custom Red12 Baseball Glove Strap from Zack.....




























This is a Black N Blue Steveo Strap.....




























This is a custom Maddog Ammo Strap.....




























So there's heaps of options out there mate, I love that it's a cheap way of getting a new watch sometimes because it can completely change the look of your watch b-)


----------



## tmt (Jul 4, 2008)

Hirsch Grand Duke


----------



## Phamarus (Jan 31, 2010)

SKX007 on Hirsch Liberty



















Also comes in brown ;-)


----------



## dorianinside (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

I LOOOOOOVE a nice leather strap on my divers! :-!

BR02 on custom Rob Montana:









UTS 3000 on Steinhart:









Anonimo Militare on Strap Culture & PAM112 on custom FlatIron









Ennebi Fondale on Lederarts:









Kazimon FÜNFHUNDERT on a SEIKO leather strap:









Baume et Mercier Capeland S XXL on Mario Paci









DOXA Sharkhunter GMT on something I don't remember, but looks like something Robert Redford wore in '8 days of the condor' or something like that ... :









I could go on and on and on ... :-d


----------



## Self__Gig (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## rlap7 (Apr 9, 2010)

Triton said:


> I LOOOOOOVE a nice leather strap on my divers! :-!
> 
> BR02 on custom Rob Montana:
> 
> ...


one of the nicest collections I have ever seen, wear them well!


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

Here are some in the collection.





































Here are some that have left:


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a few Greg Stevens Crazy Horse II's on Divers first pic and other divers on various leathers as well.....


Chronomeister


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sub on Hirsch Waterproof Sharkgrain:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Samurai on generic Crocgrain:


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Just a few

paul


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

Prometheus on vintage leather:


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

An old pic of my PAM202 and 64 on leather straps.










The 202 is now on a French canvas strap.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Bremont on Bremont strap.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

(...on Hirsch Leonardo leather)




























Rob


----------



## medenblik (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice thread!


----------



## ginandtonic (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Triton said:


> I LOOOOOOVE a nice leather strap on my divers! :-!





giosdad said:


> Here are some in the collection.


What a drool-fest!


----------



## cheapwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice watches....


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Leather's a great option for any watch if you're not exposing it to salt water, chlorinated water, or firefighting. Here's a recently acquired O&W "5513" on a new Hirsch padded alligator. My homage to DR. NO, waiting for Professor Dent...










I have an Seiko H558 currently on a Hirsch Modena (calf, also allligator pattern), as well. Upstairs in the case, too lazy to go get it. Oh, here t'is when I got the strap earlier this year:


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Benthic on a Toshi.


----------



## S1PoP (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine monster with leather strap...


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a Red12 strap on a Russian Diver.


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter on Diabolique leather..


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll play......

Here is my Zinex Heliox blue dial, on Europelli Baseball strap.


----------



## huntershooter (Mar 30, 2009)

GMT ll and vintage Glashutte on HR shark...


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

I usually like vintage rubber on my vintage divers, but here's my Bucherer Archimedes Super Compressor on a 1960s elephant oops strap:


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Seiko Samurai on a Papaya Toshi


----------



## blbarron (Jun 22, 2010)

Put some new Panatime leather on my Deep Blue Master 2000 earlier this week!


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Kazimon 1500 on Kazimon strap:










Debaufre on Enzo Mechana strap:


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Chris S. (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Now that i am thinking of it, i always wear my divers on leather when i'm in land...
So, here are a few combos:
Aquagraph on Orb strap.









On a shark grain leather Nato.









On a black leather Nato.









On a Blackbird ammo strap.









Ecozilla on Toshi almond.









On a Savage strap.









Some other Ecozilla n' leather combos (fooling around...) are here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=386414

And the beloved Enzo on Landa.









On George Lan.









On Heroic18.









Sometimes i think that i take watches for my straps...:think:


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

A sampling of the leather I have acquired. Enjoy.

Korsbek Ocean Explorer and Korsbek Oceaneer on Paolo 18 Swedish ammo:










Oceaneer [this one gets most of the new leather first] on Red 12 Swedish ammo:










Benarus 1km on JRT Swedish ammo:










Sinn U1 on PAC Straps:










U1 on distressed Gunny:










U1 on Teddyhanna Swedish ammo:










Debaufre Ocean-1 Magnum on Gunny:










Ocean Explorer on Dievas Premium:










Kobold Acrtic Diver on Red 12:










Kobold on Teddyhanna Italian leather:










Kremke Subzilla on Red 12 Swedish ammo:










Dievas Aqualuna on Blue Radish vintage leather:










Zinex Nitrox on Ridinfool:










Oceaneer on Rob Montana V1 Swiss ammo [detail shots]:










And finally, Oceaneer on Monticore Swiss ammo [detail shots]:


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

You dive watch peeps really do take some fantastic pictures.|>


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow jstroh, really really nice!!


----------



## corvuswatch (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's one of our genuine Horween Shell Cordovan NATO straps (black) getting ready for a dive in Sweden. Our customer said it performed beautifully. Yes, you really can dive or swim with shell cordovan leather.


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I decided to give it a shot:








So far, it's my favorite strap for the PO yet. It's a Panatime "Deep Oiled Vintage".


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW a lot of fantastic straps and pics 
have only these 2 on leather at the moment;-)


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Just switched to this:


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

BlueRing on an Orb strap










U1 on a Gunny










UTS on a Diaboliq










Capeland on a strap from ridinfool


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

One of my past combos.


----------



## baybombers (Sep 18, 2009)

Stingray 50 on Rivetta


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Polaris on Hornback Croc by Stone Creek Straps...


----------



## guesscoklat (Jul 12, 2010)

leather strap on my diver say hi....​


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Snowflake on blue suede shoes.
dP


----------



## ketiljo (Feb 9, 2010)

Not the best picture. A SM300 on a Horween shell Cordovan:


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)




----------



## homathetes (Dec 2, 2009)

Helson SD on Teddyhana Corona


----------



## Dave Jr. (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## geekster (Jan 5, 2009)

Of course I do...

Here is a quick and dirty from my phone..

Zinex Trimix on Baseball Red12!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> I usually like vintage rubber on my vintage divers, but here's my Bucherer Archimedes Super Compressor on a 1960s elephant oops strap:...


I'd do that, but my gf would leave me. She gives to the Elephant Rescue Fund yearly...


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> I'd do that, but my gf would leave me. She gives to the Elephant Rescue Fund yearly...


I hear ya. I would certainly not buy anything new made from elephant, and I have a tough time buying products made from any animal skins.
However, since this strap is ~40yrs old, I kind of figure the damage has been done, and look at it from a historical perspective.

I do get a little creeped-out when I wear it, I must admit.


----------



## Who is John Galt (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Chritian-very nice looking combo-what is the strap?


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Jayo (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Jayo (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## gloryb (Jan 21, 2009)

_Trying out this combo for a few days...Artego on Homemade Monster Strap...!_


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

Fantastic pictures from many members.
But no-one's from a dive or swim.

PAM 005 on Blackbird straps.




























Regards
Dimitris


----------



## HomerJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, everyone!

My humble contribution:


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Actually i just put this on a leather strap >>


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Red12 has some beautiful straps. I'm going to have to check them out. Thanks for the photos, everyone.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

BaliHa'i Q on PAC Strap ammo









Bathys Hawaii AquaCulture on Hirsch Mobile









Benarus Megalodon on Stone Creek sharkskin custom









Benarus Moray on Red12 ammo









Breitling SuperOcean on Stone Creek croc custom









PAM312 on Rindinfool hornback









PAM312 on Europelli Shell Cordovan









PAM312 on Europelli football strap


----------



## Johnmax (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Steven Seagal (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is my Monstrum on a thick leather strap from orb-straps.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I just picked up this beauty on Monday...the Magrette Moana Pacific Diver.

I'm pretty stoked with it.:-!


----------



## tilnaneer (May 24, 2007)

Enzo on Heroic18


----------



## tagkat (Dec 15, 2008)

Hope these count!


----------



## glazer1972 (Jul 10, 2010)

Those elephant bands look good. I should get one to match my black elephant gun belt.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

Squale 50ATMOS on a Hirsch Racing...









The Ha'i Q on stock rubber....









MKII Mod on borrowed leather..


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Switched this watch onto leather last night....


----------



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

The keen eyed amongst you will notice that all 3 watches have had the same strap on, a lovely vintage Gunny which is by far my favourite leather strap :-!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Jonmurgie said:


> The keen eyed amongst you will notice that all 3 watches have had the same strap on, a lovely vintage Gunny which is by far my favourite leather strap :-!


Can you tell us more about this strap and more specifically, the clasp? It's really nice!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

My Benarus Moray on a leather strap:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> Can you tell us more about this strap and more specifically, the clasp? It's really nice!


Sure - the clasp is the 'small' butter fly deployant from Sinn which you would usually use with the rubber strap. I had Toshi made me a couple of custom straps to use with the clasp which works really well :-!


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

That Gunny strap is most versatile. Here it is on a Kobold AD:


----------



## jamoss75 (Jan 1, 2009)

Zinex Trimix on custom Red12 with SC buckle:


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Man This thread is driving me crazy! o|


----------



## Remember2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's my Oris MeisterTaucher on an ostrich from Combat-Straps.com


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, a little respite from various beef jerky bands (no offense intended):


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Jonmurgie said:


> Sure - the clasp is the 'small' butter fly deployant from Sinn which you would usually use with the rubber strap. I had Toshi made me a couple of custom straps to use with the clasp which works really well :-!


Thanks for the info. Those watch, strap set ups are really nice!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

Ennebi Fondale with Ammo straps:-!


----------



## bluejelly (Aug 11, 2010)

Ennebi Fondale with Ammo straps:-!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my U1 on a ridinfool/BJStrap vintage baseball glove:


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

My Deep Blue M2K on SteveO leather


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

Sumo on a 24mm strap.


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

zumzum5150 said:


> My Deep Blue M2K on SteveO leather


Nice combo


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

giosdad said:


> Here are some in the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat LM-1 LE is off da hook!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nolan Ryan baseball glove strap from BJstraps (ridinfool). Outstanding quality and attention to detail.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

not much as diver @ 100m, no problem swimming around pool or local lakes.


----------



## LFCRules (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

this for my bluering when it gets hereo|


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally got around to taking some shots of my three favorite divers together on leather. The Bluering is on a ridinfool antique brown leather strap, U1 is on a ridinfool baseball strap and the Legend is on unknown leather.


----------



## georgejetson (Dec 27, 2009)

one more to add...


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

georgejetson said:


> one more to add...


You got it in? Looks great. :-!


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

Not exactly leather, but: Stingray on a Stingray...










JohnF


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

homathetes said:


> Helson SD on Teddyhana Corona


*COUGH* What a beast of a watch!! Haha, I thought the picture was stretched until I saw the "2000m" on the dial. Very cool!


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, delicious! I'm a big fan of leather, thanks for sharing these fantastic pictures, guys! :-!


----------



## medenblik (Apr 28, 2007)

My SERKET 2.0 REEF Diver on Leather


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

LT 500m-3:


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's an Enzo on a bund/calf combo.


----------



## Kaiser T (Jul 11, 2010)

Citizen Promaster Marine BJ2120


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Remember2 said:


> Here's my Oris MeisterTaucher on an ostrich from Combat-Straps.com


Awesome combo!


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> LT 500m-3:


Great straps and combos....identity of straps?


----------



## twigfarm (Oct 22, 2006)

A little late to this thread but OWC on buffalo leather:


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Remember2 said:


> Here's my Oris MeisterTaucher on an ostrich from Combat-Straps.com


Not to drown your parade -- it's a very nice strap -- but I don't think that's ostrich. Beautiful combo, all the same.

Here's my new Steinhart Ocean Black DLC on Hirsch Aero shark that I bought for it...










... and removed the next night. A Hirsch nappa leather Medici is on now, photos later when available....


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

citizenfox said:


> Great straps and combos....identity of straps?


Thanks! I made them.


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm warming up to this new arrival -- Doxa on a BJ/ridinfool strap.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

UX on toshi papaya


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Victorinox Dive Master 500 Titanium on Rios croco calf


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

BJ Strap (Ridinfool) Rawlings Primos Glove Strap


----------



## cdnbear (Jun 10, 2009)

Heuer 980.005 on leather with deployment clasp


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

My Sinn U1 on custom Ridinfool strap


----------



## Marius T (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Made the strap myself. Orient Star 300M Beast


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

You can find a bunch of nice divers on leather here: Toshi Straps! Handmade leather watch straps - gallery


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kain


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Bump for more pictures.
I'm hooked on this thread.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Arctic:


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

powerband said:


> Bump for more pictures.
> I'm hooked on this thread.


This is one of the best threads I have seen!


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Here are some more from my collection [continued from Post #43]:

Korsbek Oceaneer on Ridinfool vintage baseball glove strap:



















Kazimon Eintausend on Gunny:










Kobold Arctic Diver on Panatime:



Debaufre Ocean-1 Magnum on Bas & Lokes:










Bali Ha'i on PAC Straps vintage ammo:










Not a diver, but Vostok Europe Red Square on Red12:










Oceaneer on JST:


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember2 said:


> Here's my Oris MeisterTaucher on an ostrich from Combat-Straps.com


This watch/strap combo is pure art!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't think I posted these. Here's a Steinhart Ocean Black DLC on Hirsch Medici (nappa leather) ...










... but I prefer it on the Hirsch Aero (shark).


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Christopher Ward on a BJs Strap


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

I do not like brown leather straps on watches with black faces...period...epic fail on the fashion-o-meter.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

chriswalkerband said:


> I do not like brown leather straps on watches with black faces...period...epic fail on the fashion-o-meter.


Guess everyone has their own style. I see the brown straps on black faces as more of a vintage look. But of course, this is my opinion.


----------



## isto (Nov 19, 2010)

chriswalkerband said:


> I do not like brown leather straps on watches with black faces...period...epic fail on the fashion-o-meter.


Im very new to this...a noob in fact. I never realised there was a watch fashion-o-meter. Is that dictated by the watch fashion police or a watch Vogue perhaps? I generally thought people just wore what they liked the look of. :think:

After much consideration this thread has led my first purchase of a "proper" watch to be a SKX009 that i have promptly fitted a Toshi strap to. If dark blue with a brown leather strap is also a fashion faux pas then I'm destined to be uncool for the foreseeable future.

Cheers for all the amazing pics in this thread that have led me down the slippery path of watch collecting.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Yellow Mako on Black leather


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

chriswalkerband said:


> I do not like brown leather straps on watches with black faces...period...epic fail on the fashion-o-meter.


Hey, where do I get a fashion-o-meters like yours so that it can dictate what I wear?


----------



## cap10amazing (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

chriswalkerband said:


> I do not like brown leather straps on watches with black faces...period...epic fail on the fashion-o-meter.


 Count me as a part of the "epic fail" on the fashion meter. Black dials with a brown aged ammo or distressed brown leather looks great to me. I think the watches on this thread prove the point. This is my favorite thread and some of the watches and pictures posted here are amazing.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Black & brown: A-OK with me:




























|>


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jlow28 said:


> Count me as a part of the "epic fail" on the fashion meter. Black dials with a brown aged ammo or distressed brown leather looks great to me. I think the watches on this thread prove the point. This is my favorite thread and some of the watches and pictures posted here are amazing.


+1.
Not sure where chriswalkerband got his fashion-o-meter machine from. 
I knew a guy who used to match his socks with his underwear. Said that's the "proper fashion." 
He probably owns the same fashion-o-meter machine.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

timesofplenty said:


> Black & brown: A-OK with me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly a beautiful "epic fail." 

What a great combo!


----------



## darkstar (Nov 11, 2010)

This is an awesome combination. It's something i have been searching for ages. I have a Breitling black steel and have just bought a Baseball glove strap for it from bjstraps. Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

samanator said:


>


That's my favorite. Brilliant.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

lotsofstufftogo:

Thanks for creating this forum post......and to all who have posted.......has shown me so many different straps that otherwise would have taken years to be exposed to!!

TO ALL GREAT JOB!:-!:-!:-!|>|> five thumbs up!

chronomeister


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Micah Mauser with Ploprof Clasp on Planet Ocean Chrono


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Certina DS-3 reissue and Doxa 600T-Graph on home-made leather. Color coordinated!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Vintage EPSA cased Wakmann Chrono:


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Brown strap with black dial is a classic combination. I love all the sporty vintage looks in this thread. I much prefer vintage style over modern.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Tissot Seastar with a Toshi strap


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

A JLC:


JLC MCDC 24 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 25 by Bidle, on Flickr

A Panerai:


Panerai 113 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai 113 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai Submersible 243 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

That's it for now.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Bidle said:


> A JLC:
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 24 by Bidle, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Maximect (Feb 4, 2011)

What size strap did you fit on your Citizen NY0040? I'm confused if it's a 19mm or a 20mm strap.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Seikos on leather


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Few of mine:

Kobold LSD on custom strap from hoppes- no9 and Sinn U1 on ridinfool leather



























Sinn U1 on Bas and Lokes









Halios BlueRing on Panatime


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sinn UX:


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

W3 200m on StoneCreek Shell strap.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Got my Seiko 6105 on a Di Modell Chronissimo, perfect combo.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

My only leather strap is a black original/old style Hirsch Liberty. Here it is on some of my divers.

Seiko SBDC007 Shogun



















Seiko SKZ323 Stargate










Blue Mako


----------



## bishop (Aug 24, 2007)

my new U1


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)

Moray2+a Ridinfool Mike Schmidt


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ecozilla on Heroic18 Black Arrow


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

The many faces of my Bali H'ai


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Just received my Micah Metta for the Ploprof. Fits like a glove.

Here's a pic of the Metta, then a group shot of my two Micah equipped Omega's.


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

bishop said:


> my new U1
> View attachment 405937
> 
> 
> View attachment 405939


Awesome combo! Who made the strap, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Mako


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## rokuman (Feb 15, 2011)

...sorry had to revive this thread but you asked for leather on a diver...well I got some leather!

I just received these Horween Shell Cordovan Leather straps from Nick Gabarro and they are by far the best leather straps that I have bought...and had to break them in and take some pictures:-d

I am partial to the caramel colored leather strap as if you can't tell...:-!


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hirsch on my Ecozilla.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I must agree with Rokuman, I also purchased some Horween Shell Straps from my shoe dealer who gets them from Nick Gabarro and these straps are amazing, I sweat alot and with these straps i dont have to worry about the strap smelling at all. They never lose that fresh leather smell no matter what.

It all started with the nato strap that he has on his omega i also purchased one and it was sad to say it didnt fit my watch due to the spring bars drilled to close to case, so i ordered 2 other Horweens Shells


----------



## stavros_ch (Jan 5, 2010)

SAWC Master Diver on Toshi strap!


----------



## Slakhane (Sep 26, 2010)

FlyPenFly said:


> Bremont on Bremont strap.


This was a great combo! Another watch added to the loooong list of watches to get.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Took my Tsar off the bracelet for my upcoming vacation. I think the sharkskin is very fitting and more lowkey.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Helson 42mm Shark Diver on a New Balance Indy Strap
















Prometheus Ocean Diver GMT 
















Helson Buccaneer GMT


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DWP on a Strap Culture...


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my favorite thread EVER! :-!


----------



## stavros_ch (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's some of mine - diver's and a few wannabies..


----------



## dpn (Feb 9, 2011)

Black Monster with a green AR sapphire crystal, and a 24mm black shark BJStraps strap. I couldn't be happier with this combination, even if it's not exactly "subtle." *grin*


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## certifiedfryguy (Jan 10, 2011)

SNM035 (Land Monster) on a matte black strap from BJ straps


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Deep Blue on Panatime strap


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Dan01-

So how is that Signatory? 

I'm kinda hooked on the 15-18 year old sherry cask aged Glens ...glenlivets, glenmorangies, etc..........speyside you know.........

sppedy

PS! Have you tried the single barrel Stranahans Whiskey? Very nice.........


----------



## ChristopherWilliam (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## wswags1 (Dec 31, 2010)

My humble contribution....Kain heritage vintage strap on my cherished Holotype. The strap combos on this thread are all excellent, some extraordinary! The many members of WUS never fail to impress me.


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is my OM with new leather shoes from BJ Strap. Very nice strap. Too bad the pic is not the greatest.
The stitching is actually orange.

And yes, that is my Monster draped over a Monster...too bad it's not a real one:-|


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Got this dark grey strap with rust and dark grey thread accents (from strapevolution) on Nitrox II


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

My SKX007 on a lovely Panatime strap.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Bring this up with my Seawolf...


----------



## dguitarnut (Apr 14, 2009)

My Panerai 305!


----------



## CASD (Apr 18, 2010)

Just put these on Leather


----------



## Gibson (Jul 19, 2010)

DB MIIK on a BJstrap =D


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine !!!!!!
Oceaneer on a Benarus strap
and
Schaumburg on a Kain ......


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

This is my franken-Fricker with one C&B Strap, more pic in MareTempus.
Link to C&B Straps


----------



## dagus (Jun 21, 2011)

Orange Monster on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## jacobocg (Dec 11, 2010)

My "home made" diver with my "home made" leather strap:


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

Right now I have my new Zenton Bronze on an Anonimo Kodiak. I've got a Plum with black stitching coming from Toshi. I'll post those pics after arrival.


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't remember where i post it again -if i did...- but i guess this is an appropriate thread to point out how much i love divers on leather straps! So...
this...







with these...







make these...































...and of course to showoff my best shot (by accident...)


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Some vintage steel & vintage leather:


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Got this in from member arim tamzariam this week and I must say that I love it.


















*
*


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Leather NATO on an vintage SM300; the tan leather matches the patina on the markers/hands:


----------



## Moker (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## 62Ranger13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello,
What is the brand/ model of the leather strap on the Seiko? I'd like that for mine.
Regards,
DeWayne


----------



## webcaam (Jan 5, 2011)

Una correa de Jose María (c&b straps) de cuero artesanal, junto a mi kemmner octopus en la playa de Barra do Couto (Ponteceso)


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

DWP on custom Arsenal strap...


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Leather Racer strap on my Vostok Reef Amfibia!!! b-)


----------



## e2k (Jul 27, 2009)

My 007 with the lederhosen:


----------



## SectionEht (Apr 23, 2009)

Omega Planet Ocean on Greg Stevens Crazy Horse II


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

My Seawolf on a Gunny :-!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Found a double white stitch leather lying around....a little DIY.... the result I think suits the watch?


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

Mako on shark strap.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

A few more

Seiko 6309









Seiko FFF









Armida A1









Helson Shark Diver









Glycine Lagunare


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Montijo said:


> Helson Shark Diver


man, I've never really been attracted to the PVD'd Shark Divers... but yeeeow that pic just changed that! What a diffrence on that leather! That looks fantastic! :-!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Veritas99 said:


> DWP on custom Arsenal strap...


Really like this look on the DWP. I have an old swiss ammo strap that I was waiting for cooler weather...but I may do this sooner than thought. NICE!!


----------



## Slakhane (Sep 26, 2010)

I have my Seiko SNZH51K1 on a black leather with white stitching. Its so great, will not change back to metal or nato.


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

I just put this chronissimo on my U1. It's supposed to be waterproof, but I doubt I'll ever go in the water with it. For that I'll put the rubber back on, or a zulu.


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

SAS on leather


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

That SAS looks great. I put mine on a vintage Mauser strap:


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## jaro1959 (Feb 7, 2010)

Orient Star









By jaro19591 at 2011-07-24

Autozilla









By jaro19591 at 2011-07-02


----------



## travis (Jun 4, 2007)

Rally Sinn its a German joint venture that has been a pleasure to wear this past month.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I know I'm kinda graffiti-ing these pics all over the dive forum today, but as happy as I am with this combo, want everyone to see it! LOVING this C&B leather on the white shark diver!


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Deep Blue T-100 on a black strap, with black stitching, by Toshi (Richard Beard)


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Just got this Hadley-Roma strap in the mail for my Seiko Solar diver... loving it so far:


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

samanator said:


>


That seiko is giving me a serious craving...well done with the strap combo


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

^^^^^^^

That bead blasted MKII Sea Fighter looks great on leather. It is a totally different look than mine.


----------



## Casey12 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

this thread is AAA-wsome!!!!


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

timesofplenty said:


>


you my friend, are turning my "want" for a K1500 into a "need" ....love it!!! congratulations for such a nice piece.


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll post my Kazimon 1500b as a reply to Scott's photo since he was the inspiration for the purchase and the maker of my kick-ass Arsenal strap...


----------



## Citizen-K (Oct 1, 2010)

Orange Mako, orange DeBeers leather baby croc grain


----------



## awm2390 (Sep 19, 2006)

mypolished helson shark diver on leather with gpf mod buckle


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

I personally don't think a 20mm strap works on the spork. I think a notched 24mm is the way to go.


----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

I will have to take other pics. These are from my cell phone.

Deep Blue DepthMaster 3000 on 74 Serie Gunny Strap


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Does a leather Zulu count? If so here it is on my '67 SM300:


----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

I love the look of the Gunny on my deep blue so much. Looks like I will be ordering another one soon.


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Steinhart Vintage GMT with strap by Crown and Buckle


----------



## hswjr (Feb 22, 2011)

So the story goes that this is reindeer leather from a shipwreck 200 years ago. The hides were found at the bottom of the sea fully preserved in deep mud. So a fitting strap for a dive watch I guess.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

hswjr said:


> So the story goes that this is reindeer leather from a shipwreck 200 years ago. The hides were found at the bottom of the sea fully preserved in deep mud. So a fitting strap for a dive watch I guess.


Yeah, Micah laughed at me when I asked about water resistance of this leather. Apparently, it was in huge rolls, so only the outer couple of layers were wet, the inner hides were dry even after all that time.

I love mine and just switched the Ploprof back to it since it's cooling down.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

hswjr said:


> So the story goes that this is reindeer leather from a shipwreck 200 years ago. The hides were found at the bottom of the sea fully preserved in deep mud. So a fitting strap for a dive watch I guess.
> 
> View attachment 511909





mtltdi said:


> Yeah, Micah laughed at me when I asked about water resistance of this leather. Apparently, it was in huge rolls, so only the outer couple of layers were wet, the inner hides were dry even after all that time.
> 
> I love mine and just switched the Ploprof back to it since it's cooling down.


Well, that's a story that should go over well at the Tiki bar after a dive. ;-) 200 years? :-s If only the outer rolls were wet, I guess that means we don't have confirmation that these straps are water proof. :think: Nonetheless, very cool. (Story and straps.) b-)|>


----------



## hswjr (Feb 22, 2011)

Whoa! What deployant clasp is that; the Omega? That's a really great look.



mtltdi said:


> Yeah, Micah laughed at me when I asked about water resistance of this leather. Apparently, it was in huge rolls, so only the outer couple of layers were wet, the inner hides were dry even after all that time.
> 
> I love mine and just switched the Ploprof back to it since it's cooling down.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, the Omega clasp.


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really loving this stargate on this inexpensive black leather nato.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

My Helson Shark Diver on a Hirsch Liberty:










I originally bought that strap for my Hamilton Sunset, but put it on the Shark Diver as I couldn't deal with the stock strap's buckle. I hate these huge Panerai style buckles, they're so ....ing uncomfortable. I'm eventually going to get another Liberty (probably in a different color) so I can have one on both watches.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

I am not much of a strap guys but here are a few of mine on divers 

Kain's Shark Strap



















Red 12 Swiss Ammo strap




























Red 12 Swedish Ammo Strap



















Doxa Bund Strap


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

a1 on jose maria 24/24 with h18 buckle


----------



## stevie_b (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like summer is over. Time to change back to the croc strap. It's like wearing a whole new watch!


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

My newly Duarte Mendonca modified (Ti hands) Samurai on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

A1 on Heroic 18


----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)

On DIY leather


----------



## mount1944 (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread led me to buy leather strap for my Seiko 7002...


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

where did you get that strap from?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

been trying this one out...


----------



## _Astro_ (Sep 17, 2011)

My Redsea on a "vintage" leather strap :


















b-)


----------



## zstampe (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's my brand new deep blue on a c and b leather strap. It came in the mail today!!


























I'll take decent pics with my dslr soon.

Enjoy!


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

G45 on Kain Heritage!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Halios Laguna on a strap from Trendart


























Eric


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Arrived a few weeks ago. Hai'Q on OP Strap from Spain


----------



## O'Murphy (Nov 28, 2010)

Decided to spice things up with a perforated leather strap on my SO II.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome thread. I have seen some BJStraps posted and I would like to pass an observation. I have ordered from BJStraps and the straps are good, they however take over a month to 6 weeks to get to you. I think a better option is Steveo Straps, he takes less than 2 weeks from the time of order and that is for custom straps!! Highly recommended!! See an example below:


----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are some pics of my old Breitling Superocean Heritage 46.

In the first pic I have it on the factory Breitling calf.










In the Second it is on a cobalt blue shark strap from Heroic18. (Sorry about it being blocked by the Lum-Tec)


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## blindranger (Aug 10, 2010)

IMG_5218 by blindranger, on Flickr


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Black-n-orange for Halloween -- BOOO!


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I notched a standard 24mm strap to fit the narrow lugs of the Orca.


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Some of my "divers" on leather


























































Sorry for the poor quality pictures.......

Have a great day and a good weekend!

Eric


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

*Yes! looks great.








*


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

Benarus Moray 2 on my new Toshi strap and the original Benarus vintage:


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Racio (May 13, 2011)

Ocean7 LM7 ProPlof on a honey brown Kain Heritage "monster tail" croc strap and 4mm "knife's edge" SS buckle...


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Two more... Le Grand on H18 and TC1 on CBStraps ammo


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Eleventh Hour said:


>


I see a portable audiophile setup there.... are you a "head-fier"?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a few...

Prometheus Ocean Diver Day/Date with 22mm Ridinfool leather.









Magrette Moana Pacific Diver (on the right) with Panatime 24mm Honey Croc.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

My "diver style" watch on leather:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Laguna on ostrich


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

bedlam said:


> Laguna on ostrich


that's a fantastic photo. Shows you how handsome that watch can be.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just in today and swithed from the stock s/s bracelet to brown leather.love it!


















Have a good weekend!

Eric


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Deep Blue DaynIght Diver on Heroic 18:








Lüm-Tec 500m-1 on Red 12 BB glove strap:








Spork on antique saddle BJStrap:








Zixen Nitrox II on Heroic 18:


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Seiko SNM033 Samurai on black leather Orb strap:


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's an oldie.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

And a newbie.


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Have a good day!

Eric


----------



## esm (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep, JLC MC Diving Chrono on Toshi strap


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## ggray830 (Feb 5, 2011)

My Milsub skx031 on a Toshi strap








And my old LM7 on a Strap Culture strap


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

Hirsch Liberty on my Seiko mod


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

T-hunter said:


>


wow...those are some great combinations and looks.


----------



## Tartuga (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry about the quality of photos. My divers with straps ... homemade


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Balidaan (Feb 19, 2009)

I love this thread, you guys have such awesome watches and straps! Great for reference.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Racio said:


> Ocean7 LM7 ProPlof on a honey brown Kain Heritage "monster tail" croc strap and 4mm "knife's edge" SS buckle...
> 
> View attachment 553220
> 
> ...


That is very nice, different and unique.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Steinhart Triton 30 ATM on leather NATO.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Great pics on this thread. I have a custom ammo strap coming in from BJStraps that I hope will be here tomorrow. I'll post pics as soon as I can.

RS


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

Jraul7 said:


> I see a portable audiophile setup there.... are you a "head-fier"?


*Yes sir,

Samsung YP-P2 Player
Fiio E11 AMp
Pioneer HDJ-2000
*
=







ULTRAHARMONICS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

TC1 on new custom strap from BJ Straps

RS


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

christian said:


> Just switched to this:


Ace!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)

Steinhart Triton on Benarus distressed strap.


----------



## swamp60 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kain Veteran S on Benarus Sea Devil...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Korsbek Oceaneer on R Montana leather
Kobold ADT on R Montana leather
The Sinn is just wishing......*;-)


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Andy H (Dec 28, 2008)

Don´t know if I´ve posted this before.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Triton on Vintage.G


















Have a good weekend!

Eric


----------



## rimcroy (Jan 20, 2008)

[URL="http://


----------



## rimcroy (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

Deep Blue M2K GMT on black Hirsch with white trim...just to check the fit and look...wouldn't even dive into the shower with this one on...enjoy your weekend.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Also on a black Vintage.G


















And on a brown Trendart


















Enjoy your weekend!

Eric


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Remora on Kain Heritage


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

Greg Stevens Design - Black Horween


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Seiko Samurai


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Halios Bluering


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Artego


----------



## sledshred (Jul 26, 2011)

Decided to try this one on Ocean7 LM3-V2


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

This thread is chock full of win
So many amazing combos


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

just received the strap the other day
works with the oem omega deployment:


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Thought I posted a couple here, but guess not.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll have a white faced Seiko Stargate on Toshi leather in a couple days...


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll have a orange faced Seiko Orange Monster on Toshi leather ("tobacco" brown) in a couple days...
Will post some photos if everyone's nice and behaves.​


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

My new Blue Seiko Sumo on a tan leather nato


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

Seiko SKXA35, wasp bezel from 10watches, sapphire from IWW on leather nato.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Strap ("Tobacco" leather) by Richard Beard of Toshi Straps. 
Bead blast case & bezel finish modification by Motor City Watchworks.
Photography by Johnny Action.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Zenton M45 on a WWI Swedish Holster strap from Zack at RED12


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

Zixen Trimix Mechanic on distressed ammo from SNPR Straps:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Found inspiration from some pics in this threat and got this Hirsh strap for my White Sami.

Cheers!!!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Dave Anderson (Nov 4, 2011)

This is my vintage Zodiac Sea Wolf, circa 1971, on a honey Hirsch Mariner strap.


----------



## johnbill1236 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's a few Greg Stevens Crazy Horse II's on Divers first pic and other divers on various leathers as well.....


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

SMW Diver Chrono Big Date with Ammo Strap


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

From Snpr9696 straps:A1 SuperDome


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

AEgir CD-2 on SNPR strap:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Mbakes and ArutlosJr. Looking good.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll play.....


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Benarus Moray


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Cant find any pics on the entire web of this watch on leather...Boschett Reef Ranger blue dial on BJ Strap Italian Saddle strap w/deployment clasp......I love it!!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Just got this, a wee bit of damage to the bezel, very smooth second hand.

I thought I would post as this is coming off the leather and going on a Nato.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Jazzmaster Seaview 1000


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Gosh Dangit I'm posting this here & if someone don't like it I'll get the Panerai & Bremont guys after them!!!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's one I use, but I have to admit that I don't go in the water with it(I put the rubber on it for that).


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Benarus Moray and Tribal_Maori Strap ´´Fishhook´´


----------



## jayjaygoodtimes (Aug 27, 2007)

GGD said:


> I was never much of a fan of leather straps.... then I started trying out a few on my Kobold and I'm a bit addicted to them now :-d
> 
> 99% of the time I wear my watches on zulu straps but if I want to dress them up a bit or just need a change I swap them out onto a leather strap :-!
> 
> ...


That first combo is outstanding...very very cool.

I got a "Bob" on my Deep Blue....but by no means do I go anywhere near water with it...


----------



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's one of my all-time favorites:


----------



## toulouse (Jan 18, 2012)

My Submersible PAM 24 on WW2 vintage Rob Montana strap.


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted awhile ago - here's some more..


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

New SNPR Strap:


----------



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

mbakes said:


> New SNPR Strap:


I like that strap. Where did you get it? And BTW that's a damn fine watch.


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

Scott3670 said:


> I like that strap. Where did you get it? And BTW that's a damn fine watch.


Thanks. It's from snprstrap. The strap is a black ammo. This is my 3rd strap from Joe and I could not be happier.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Mbakes.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Ocean Diver Chrono on a homemade deploy strap. The leather is actually very dark blue, similar hue to the AR coating in certain light.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll add one. a 38mm vintage.


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Halios Bluering


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Halios Bluering on Stach Strap


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

More Pics on leather


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks good. Which Deep Blue model is that?


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

SAS on a homemade deploy strap.


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

a few...


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

and another one...


----------



## Calvan (Feb 15, 2012)

Love the leather strap on that Halios. Where is it from Miroslav?



Miroslav 2 said:


> Halios Bluering
> 
> View attachment 614048
> 
> ...


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Best regards, Frank


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Hirsh professional "water resistant": Doubt is genuine leather but find it less fragil for a diver in hot weather´s and high humidity.

Cheers!!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Pachoe said:


> Hirsh professional "water resistant": Doubt is genuine leather but find it less fragil for a diver in hot weather´s and high humidity.


It's not genuine reptile, but it is definitely genuine leather.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

MWR CCG 117 on leather nato:









O&W MkII sub mod on leather zulu









MkII Blackwater on leather zulu










Blackwater again:


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Miroslav 2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Helson Buccaner


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

My SKX007 on Leather,






And a 6309 7040 on an Ammo Strap


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Miroslav 2 said:


> Helson Buccaner
> 
> View attachment 652369
> 
> ...


I really like the vintage look of this one!


----------



## Janos (Feb 15, 2011)

Debaufre on Piero Magli Leather






Orange Calypso Leather.
Getting compliments left and right


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Hirsch 24mm Water Resistant Strap, sauna tested for the Hot and wet weather in Barranquilla.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

hoppes-no9 , thanks for the info; yes indeed it smells like leather. Bought a new one (24mm) for my new Helson Gauge. will post it here.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

My favorite tread of all time! Will bump it with my new (to me) leather.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

SteveO fitted no holes/no stitching strap.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

That strap would match my boots...lol.

-J


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

New (to me) Stingray.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

LM-1 1st gen 15/150


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kronos Tan Leather Zulu from Ray Wong at WatchesU571. Unbeatable for the price.


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Redd (Jan 22, 2011)

My Benarus Moray 2 on a Toshi - Fudge leather with Olive Dab stitching.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Magrette


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tudor Submariner Snow Flake on an Ostrich Leather NATO.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Halios Laguna and Toshi: awesome combination!!


























Eric


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Precista PRS 50 No Radiations on Diaboliq Pegaso ammo strap


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

epezikpajoow said:


> Halios Laguna and Toshi: awesome combination!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic! Nice.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I concur.

-J


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Great White Seamaster ...


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Medphred said:


> Great White Seamaster ...


That looks really sweet!!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Yobokies on stingray.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

C&B Calf in rusty brown

and hamilton OE Calf for work days


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Sweet pics of that GMT SMP.


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

Commando on Crown & Buckle


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sure Raven Vintage On Brady Water Resistant Leather


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Crown & Buckle Madison


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Left is Immersion Marlin (tritium). Right is Reactor Gamma Titanium (tritium and lume). I notched the straps with a razor blade.

The Reactor uses 2.5mm screw-bars instead of spring bars - too fat for the strap ends. First I tried to extract the plastic sleeves from the strap ends but they wouldn't move. But it was easy to enlarge the plastic sleeves with a 2.5mm drill.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Custom leather "baseball glove" strap on DB AP Chrono


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Garbarro Horween bund keeping Seawolf snug.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Magrette Regattare 2011 w/ Custom Hand Engraving:


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I would never wear one of those engraved Magrettes....but I'd be sorely tempted. So beautiful.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Can't remember if I've posted before, good excuse to post again. These watches have come and gone in the last year, the only one that's left is the Tudor.
































































Leather NATO


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

poison said:


> I would never wear one of those engraved Magrettes....but I'd be sorely tempted. So beautiful.


To be honest, I rarely, if ever leave the house with it on. It mostly stays wound and on my dresser. I just don't want to blemish it! So I bought a regular non hand engraved version of the Magrette Regattare 2011 to wear as my daily wearer.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG! That is F*cking awesome! Simply no other way to describe it.



Shaunie_007 said:


> Magrette Regattare 2011 w/ Custom Hand Engraving:


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Bought this Orient from the Sales Forum and immediately put it on leather.


----------



## billybrown (Apr 19, 2012)

Check out this luxury brand watch, Jaeger-LeCoultre with a Leather strap. What do you think?

Jaeger-LeCoultre Q185T470 Watches,Master Compressor Diving Pro Geographic Men's Automatic Titanium Black Dial on Black Leather Strap, Men's Jaeger-LeCoultre Automatic Watches

Bill|>


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

German hand made on my Artego 300M


----------



## Mendel272 (Dec 7, 2011)

billybrown said:


> Check out this luxury brand watch, Jaeger-LeCoultre with a Leather strap. What do you think?
> 
> Jaeger-LeCoultre Q185T470 Watches,Master Compressor Diving Pro Geographic Men's Automatic Titanium Black Dial on Black Leather Strap, Men's Jaeger-LeCoultre Automatic Watches
> 
> Bill|>











Also, these arent mine, but I wish they were


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Perfect diaboliq strap on Seiko Sumo


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful combination!!

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Military Monster mod on C&B Ravenna.
dP


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Hand made German strap on my Triton.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not a diver but till fun

















Here we go


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

Got some new shoes from SNPR straps. These straps are awesome. Thick but very soft, I would not hesitate to buy another one. Thanks JOE!!


----------



## Dogmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Only have one leather strap for my UTS 1000M Pro diver and its a custom made leather and real carbon fibre strap now with the UTS buckle on it and its both extremely comfortable and my favorite combo on this watch.



















Marc


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Horween padded strap.


----------



## armin tamzariam (May 21, 2011)

Seawolf with my handmade strap


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sniper13 said:


> Got some new shoes from SNPR straps. These straps are awesome. Thick but very soft, I would not hesitate to buy another one. Thanks JOE!!
> 
> View attachment 688024
> 
> ...


Thank you Brother


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

PleamaR with a Guerrita vintage strap.


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Armida A1 with a heroic18 strap


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

Diver....with leather....n bbq chicken wings.....


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I just ordered a brown Kain Heritage strap w/ blue stitching and polished buckle. I'm going to attempt to dress down my blue face Breitling SuperOcean a bit. Right now, it is way to blingy w/ the bracelet to wear to work and it is begging me for more wrist time.


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not a Diver but whatever


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

I love leather on my diver. Here are a few examples:









By johnandrew at 2012-05-06









By johnandrew at 2012-05-06









By johnandrew at 2012-05-06









By johnandrew at 2012-05-06


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

My Alpina Sailing Extreme on Black Leather


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

JohnAndrew said:


> I love leather on my diver. Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Racing Strap... Could you tell me where did you buy this?


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps made this rally strap in black and brown for me. I am very pleased with her work.


----------



## aaris (Feb 2, 2011)

Master 2000 Diver black/black, date-day, on a Panatime Mustang strap...Black leather with white stitching. Finally found a strap that's hefty enough for this hunk of metal, that's not a bracelet or rubber. Thanks to Steve over at Panatime!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Halios Laguna on Kain Heritage Alligator


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Another homemade strap for my Prometheus OD chrono, suede with lamb lining - gives a retro look, not sure how long I'll keep this one on though (the strap, that is).


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a couple from ABP:









By johnandrew at 2012-05-08









By johnandrew at 2012-05-06

I really love this thread! There are some really cool combinations on it.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Tuna on a leather NATO:


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

SHANE 1000 said:


>


Now that's a strap.

There's a reason why this man is the #1 strap maker in the world. 
Good to have you back shane and thanks for sharing your art with us!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's how leather looks with a bronze bezel! Great chance to show it off 

On a Germano...








...on Landa...








...and member Dimitris did great work as well on these two straps...


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Fondale looking goooood George! 
I'll join you:


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

timesofplenty said:


> Fondale looking goooood George!
> I'll join you:


That's it full gold hand set on my next Fondale


----------



## stavros_ch (Jan 5, 2010)

pontz said:


> Here's how leather looks with a bronze bezel! Great chance to show it off
> 
> On a Germano...
> View attachment 705053
> ...


Just awsome George!
Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll soon have something to contrib to this thread. I'm skeptical about this Hadley Roma 'waterproof' strap I have coming. It's not that I need a strap that's waterproof (anything that's leather I don't think can be called waterproof haha) because I don't plan on submerging it, but I think I'm free to assume a little moisture and occasional splash shouldn't hurt it. But also at a relatively cheap $25, I hope it'll last.

Anyway, no idea how it'll look so we'll see when she arrives. Should be about a week...


----------



## kms7852 (Mar 31, 2012)

​


----------



## DRJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Dievas Aqualuna on Kain Heritage









Helson Bucaneer on Bas & Lokes








Armida A1 on Kain Heritage


----------



## TheGenevaSeal (May 10, 2012)

Seems like a contradiction to me.... the beauty of the divers watch is the ability to dive and immerse in h20...what good is a watch that can do that but the strap cannot? Now, I own a JLC Master COmpressor Geographic on gator...but to me its more of a dress watch


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Leather on a diver can make for a nice change.


----------



## bravoecho (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Just added this Kain Heritage brown strap w/ blue stitching to my SuperOcean. I was looking for something to dress it down a bit for certain occasions since the ProII bracelet adds quite a bit of "bling." I did however go with the polished buckle to match the case. The strap is super soft and broke in very quickly.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Doesn't look as good as I pictured in my brain, but I'll move it around til I find the watch it belongs on!


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

water resistant leather...
:-d


----------



## Dedalus (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Another new homemade leather deploy, new buckle and new lining on an OD chrono


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

The Steinhart Ocean Black DLC.


----------



## backdoc7 (Jan 24, 2008)

timesofplenty said:


>


Can you tell me what watch/strap combo's these are? Hot!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

backdoc7 said:


> Can you tell me what watch/strap combo's these are? Hot!


Thanks! these are straps I made for a U-Boat and a Laco Squad.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

TheGenevaSeal said:


> Seems like a contradiction to me.... the beauty of the divers watch is the ability to dive and immerse in h20...what good is a watch that can do that but the strap cannot? ...


Agreed, although I admit there are some beautiful combos here.

Putting leather on a dive watch is like putting small tires on an SUV. but if it ain't going off road, might as well look the way you want it.

Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> Thanks! these are straps I made for a U-Boat and a Laco Squad.


Ya, they're really nicely finished, reminds me I've got a lot left to learn yet about strap making.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Doom said:


> Putting leather on a dive watch is like putting small tires on an SUV.


Maybe summer street tires would be a better analogy, but to address that I recently bought a Hirsch Leonardo Curved End series waterproof leather strap with rubber underlisting for my MKII Milsub. I don't dive but I do get it wet regularly.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Samurai on generic Crocgrain:


I like the look of that deployant, can I see the other side, and where did you get it?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Some new home-made deploys (OK, one isn't a diver)

























I'm really liking these buckles, simple and comfy:


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Crown & Buckle 22mm leather NATO

Feels too thin to be durable but we'll see...


-----
Sent while eating a burrito and driving in a school zone.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Breitling Steelfish, Ecozilla and Seiko 007


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

That is all..

Buzz


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## 8ball-mb (Oct 23, 2011)

Seiko Spork on Crown & Buckle 22mm "Chevlon Vintage Oiled" strap - I'm very happy with the watch, and the strap is the most comfortable that I own.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

8ball-mb said:


> Seiko Spork on Crown & Buckle 22mm "Chevlon Vintage Oiled" strap - I'm very happy with the watch, and the strap is the most comfortable that I own.
> 
> View attachment 725192


The Chevlon is amazing.


----------



## RichardSI (Nov 28, 2011)

Magrette on custom leather


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SHANE 1000 said:


>


That is fantastic. I've just bought a Helson Shark Diver 42mm and am looking at getting a decent strap for it. I'm down to either a DeLaurian like this or a Kain Heritage.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)

om vintage saddle leather


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Horween number 8 on Seawolf.


----------



## char (Jul 19, 2011)

Id love a leather strap, but my wrists are 9" and other than a meager collection of extra longs, custom$, or NATOs, I cant find what I like. Guess I could get out the sailmakers palm and make my own...


----------



## Omi (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Great thread. Posted a Seamaster Great White on leather previously. Here are a few more:

Magrette Regatarre on stock leather:









Steinhart OVM on Panatime vintage leather NATO:









Tudor Snowflake on Panatime Vintage Leather:


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

I have got a few divers on a leather strap. Here they are: Ecozilla, Breitling Steelfish, Seiko 007


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## RobertoGMan (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## blindranger (Aug 10, 2010)

IMG_5890 by blindranger, on Flickr


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I almost always wear my dive watches with leather. The Revue Thommen is my "work horse" today I'm wearing it on my EPICstrap Militare Vintage. A rough handmade strap with sewn-in buckle.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Toshi on Seawolf

and Hirsch Heavy Calf on SOC.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

SHANE 1000 said:


>


I'd like to see more of this one! It's pretty cool.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

blindranger said:


> IMG_5890 by blindranger, on Flickr


Excellent picture.


----------



## Bjorn11 (Jul 7, 2011)

A1 on bradystrap


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

On Prometheus S80:


----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## scada (Mar 13, 2012)

Why are some of the websites for these strap companies so poorly designed? Way too much use of flash and animation.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Waterproof Hirsch Leonardo Mobile Curved Ends on Armida A2 500M PVD*


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Not the most advanced diver watch but anyway..

Panatime 26mm NATO strap on dkrcustomwatches 2533 homage (titanium, 47mm, ETA 6497).


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

IMHO, Panerai's look damn good on strap.

My PAM 170F (Submersible, titanium case, stainless steel bezel with rare anthracite dial)

















One of the first divers was a Panerai Radiomir on strap, circa 1930's, made for the Italian
Navy. An example original version is in the Museo Tecnico Navale in La Spezia, Italy
(Picture and facts, courtesy of ClubPanerai.com):









My modern equivalent PAM 190H on vintage leather strap - which is my favorite Panerai Radiomir (stainless steel, JLC movement, black sandwich dial, power reserve on back):


----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Precista PRS-18Q on Morellato Leather


----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)

My 2000 Meters


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Bali C on unknown leather


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

My favourite thread needs a bump.

Spork on veg tan >















Thx


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

diseno said:


> My 2000 Meters


Now that looks Stunning!! I Need that strap for my Tektite. Details??


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Korsbek OE on a Toshi strap


----------



## Dominic_M (Jul 2, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Not a Diver but whatever


What's the Model name on this Victorinox watch?
I love the settleness and rough combination on its design..


----------



## lestershiih (Apr 1, 2012)

Magrette Regattare 2011 on a custom 1930 swiss ammo


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I love that pic


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Seppi3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Eco-zilla on 24mm leather, adaptors by suppa-adaptors.

Leather 2years old and getting that lived in look, makes the watch look even better.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Love this thread. I am going to slowly taking more shots and post them as time goes by  Here is my Doxa with a custom big ridge shark strap.


















Cheers


----------



## stavros_ch (Jan 5, 2010)

Μy Samurai on Strap Culture!


----------



## sinner1974 (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## breitlingmofo (Jul 23, 2012)

BJstrap croc on my Breitling Avenger Seawolf Chrono.


----------



## breitlingmofo (Jul 23, 2012)

BJstrap desert tan on my back up Armani diver.


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey. I've put the leather strap to the prototype Prometheus S80. Hope you like. A hug.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Seiko Black Knight .


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Seiko 6309 black dial mod on CB Strap


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Montijo said:


> Seiko 6309 black dial mod on CB Strap


That dial has some really subtle legibility going on, how did you achieve that effect?


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

flexible said:


> That dial has some really subtle legibility going on, how did you achieve that effect?


Credit on the dial goes to Loyswatch. He calls it "black out". Finally a dommed sapphire crystal with internal AR to get the blue & black effect. I really like it.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Cave Dweller on Kain Heritage


----------



## jolson1977 (Mar 4, 2011)

Armida A5 # 586 on Kain Heritage Shark


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

B&M Capeland S XXL on a Strap Culture strap with Panatime buckle


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Fondale on crown & buckle NATO









Forum Runner App


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## cosmo_dud (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Samurai on generic Crocgrain:


Very nice. I like this. I almost bought this Seiko thinking "I bet this looks good on brown leather". Thanks for posting it. I might go see if the one I was looking at is till there.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

flexible said:


> Seiko Black Knight .
> 
> View attachment 775687
> View attachment 775688
> View attachment 775689


May I ask where you got this? Looks like it might work on an Orange Monster. With orange stitching of course.


----------



## wasf (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

Armida A2 on black leather


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Korsbek Oceaneer with Simona Bruno Allegrini strap....















sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppi3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


>


DannT, where did you gat that strap, I want one!!!!

Seppi


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

Prometheus Manta Ray Blue Special Edition with Jacob Straps:


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Seiko 6309 Hi-dome vintage mod on CB ammo strap


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Seiko skx007 on DIY straps
































Life is like a box of chocolates...


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread is awesome. I just ordered a custom strap from BJStrap for my AutoZilla! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pls delete


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just in today from Combat Straps.....custom made ivory eel skin strap


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Just in today from Combat Straps.....custom made ivory eel skin strap


 Why are the stitches on the keeper showing?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Why are the stitches on the keeper showing?


i like the stitch exposed. it's a floating keeper so I can spin it back around and hide it.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

My favourite diver's on a SNPR strap


----------



## ciafrino (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll play too!

My Orient "Poseidon" 469SS040 on a custom made leather strap (which I made).


































Hope you guys like it,
Luiz


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

scheersmarc said:


> View attachment 793230
> View attachment 793234
> 
> 
> My favourite diver's on a SNPR strap


I love the dark brown on the Zilla. I just ordered a dark brown strap for my Autozilla.


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## SmokinSpider (May 7, 2012)

Finally I can add to one of my favorite threads. Harpoon with Strap Evolution leather.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^That's awesome dude!^^^


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

tsunami on a bund


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the greatest threads ever!


----------



## logodesigner (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a new Orient CEM75001B aka mako xl on the Hirsch Mariner.

Hard to beat a diver/leather combo.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Ennebi on custom Horween Shell Zulu.

























Forum Runner App


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

blurred said:


> B&M Capeland S XXL on a Strap Culture strap with Panatime buckle


Stunning!


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

Toshi on Halios Laguna


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

via Dell Streak


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just switched back to the original leather from a black/grey NATO.


----------



## Orpheus (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi mates!
Here are two of my faves.
Tudor on honey












ostrich bund and Citizen Professional diver 300m on vintage leather. Straps made by me.
Cheers.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Orpheus said:


> View attachment 809857
> 
> Cheers.


Loving the colour you've achieved on this one. Good Job :-!.


----------



## iamsupersam (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is one of mine. Seiko BFK








Cheers
Sam


----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

Breitling superocean on hirsch modena


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

don.carleto said:


> Breitling superocean on hirsch modena


I love this one. Well done.


----------



## jaross (Dec 6, 2010)

Just made this (and got the watch)


----------



## jaross (Dec 6, 2010)

Just made this strap, just got the watch!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

macleod1979 said:


> I love this one. Well done.


Thanks mate


----------



## Sieglinde (Feb 15, 2012)

Where do you fellas shop for leather straps?


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 7, 2012)

I am willing to bet many of these straps are handmade custom straps , mine was done by David (amacman) at Strap Evolution, and i know that snpr9696 makes straps as well. Head over to the Straps and Bracelets thread and look around, Many talented strap makers have posts there.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Have a great day!

Eric


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

...my skz327 on black leather...


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Halios Laguna on a Kain Heritage


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Sniperdogs (Feb 7, 2012)

Tourby Diver on Kain Heritage Croc strap!
Model: Lawless Diver E - F2xx 
This watch rocks with a good strap.
The back is what sold me orignally on this watch, been across the equator several times.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sieglinde said:


> Where do you fellas shop for leather straps?


Yes Sir. I do my own.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Strap by BJ Straps.
King Diver by Orient.


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

via GT-S5360


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Dagaz BB Tribute on Nato .... b-)


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Tried out the black leather from the Tektite on the Helson White Sharkmaster


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

These are all great looking straps, but are we talking about actually wearing these in salt water? For real diving I think a steel bracelet , rubber strap, NATO or ZULU as the only solution.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

nimbushopper said:


> These are all great looking straps, but are we talking about actually wearing these in salt water? For real diving I think a steel bracelet , rubber strap, NATO or ZULU as the only solution.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Custom spec'd Gunny shared between my DB Abyss and Invicta Russian Diver. Peter is an artist!

Strap is currently on my DB




























































Deep Blue Abyss


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

You did this yourself? Do you sell it? how much?


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Crepas Tektite on Diaboliq X MAS


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Seawolf Ti on my own personal SNPRStrap. I finally saved up enough to buy one of my own straps.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

The sAs is a strap makers dream, Buffalo Hide SNPR Strap


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

Ti EcoZilla on a Red 12 Swiss Vintage WW II strap..........


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

Laughs. Sure do. recent watchhead meetup brought three Helsons together - ALL on leather : )

Mine's on the hornback in the middle - for dressy diving : )


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Seiko SBCM023 on Toshi storm grey.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Entering october with black leather and deployment buckle.


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

Handmade Jacob Straps for Prometheus S80, here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f242/prometheus-s80-leather-strap-jacob-straps-757348.html


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I've got my Vostok Amphibia on a leather strap:


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## wim mennink (Sep 1, 2012)

I don`t know if this one is shown here (don`t want to look through all the posts) 
but this Zeppelin 7252-2 comes as in the picture.
(Leather strap with a zeppelin on the "six" side, ETA 2824-2 and Tritium tubes)


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

The Kazimon 1500 came on the strap shown:










This Triton is shown with one of Kenzo's straps:










I think both straps are made by the same folks.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Noice strap (I think). Do you have a pic showing the upper middle-lateral side, from a 45 degree angle, with the buckle only partly showing and the dial of the watch catching the light a bit more? It would help me get a better idea of the whole thing. Thanks.




Danny T said:


> Custom spec'd Gunny shared between my DB Abyss and Invicta Russian Diver. Peter is an artist!
> 
> Strap is currently on my DB
> 
> ...


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Shell Cordovan |>


----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

diseno said:


> My 2000 Meters


The first leather strap that I have seen on a tektite and absolutely love and approve. Not that my approval means anything, but approve none the less LOL.


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


Danny, I think I will steal this strap for my Halios Laguna Grey Bezel. I like it very much.


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

EcoDrive Promaster Air-Diver on a Di-Modell Design.
Strap is calf with some sort or rubber coating.t
It's very comfortable & water just runs off it.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Halios Laguna on a custom strap








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

This Magrette has one of the best leather straps I have tried. Really nice..!


----------



## lukemarine (Dec 10, 2011)

i have never considered doing that...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing this diver on leather at the moment


----------



## Markarce (Aug 5, 2012)

Oris regulator on a custom strap that I just notched to fit the watch.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor photo, but a great strap. Strap Culture strap and buckle. Just got the Suppa adapters yesterday (I think it's had about ten straps on it so far). Just trying to find out what works...


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Ti47 MOray on a H2O









Ti 47 on a SNPR









DLC Puck on STevO


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

wonderful, beautiful photo!! 
is this a C&B Peregrine strap?



diseno said:


> My 2000 Meters


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Rally cool watch, just got it last week. i'd like to have it in a rubber strap. but this model specifcaly doesnt have the rubber strap. but after 1 week i begining to like the leather strap.....


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

relic said:


>


What atrap is this and where can you get it. It's lovely.


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

love it ,super combo.



blbarron said:


> Put some new Panatime leather on my Deep Blue Master 2000 earlier this week!


----------



## Becks UK (Oct 9, 2012)

I love this thread. It's basically watch p*rn! Nearly a year ago I was inspired by timesofplenty's post of 20 February 2011 showing a fantastic seemingly un-named dive watch on a chunky brown leather strap. After much searching I finally found out it was a Kemmner Octopus - sadly now out of production. Roland Kemmner appears to be the daddy of the "clone wars" having designed this very popular 2000m case used by many boutique dive watch companies. So I contacted Roland and managed to pick up this derivative based on the same case. Omen I Sea Serpent on Toshi Papaya leather strap. Happy bunny.


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Some orange leather for my blue Ti Seawolf!!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

Great thread!
Wondering if anyone is wearing a Ploprof-type with leather NATO?
I just pull the trigger on a black leather NATO with red stitching for my Helson ploprof homage.
not sure if it'd work though... never try this type of strap before.
but it's the only leather strap that might go with the watch judging from the pics I've seen


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

SBGA031 on leather Nato that I got from JohnnyT5


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Marathon leather NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude!! that's hot!!!!
who made this strap? Stitching is sick, so perfect!!!  Have you tried it on your PAM?



CGSshorty said:


>


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dude!! that's hot!!!!
> who made this strap? Stitching is sick, so perfect!!!  Have you tried it on your PAM?


Thanks Brice. I haven't put it on the 000 yet as I bought it specifically for the SAS. I am sure it will look fantastic on that watch as well. It was made by Michael aka Straps68 (search his name here on WUS). He is based in Poland and his work is amazing.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I can finally contribute to this thread! Here is my Autozilla on a custom strap w/ titanium buckle. Pardon the iphone quality pics.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

sAs Sea-1 on SNPRStrap


----------



## Jeff T (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's my Aquadive BS 300 on a Toshi.


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Stowa Seatime on C&B Benton.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

sAs Sea-1 on a Gunmetal rivet SNPRStrap


----------



## deerworrier (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

A C&B on a Sumo. The gap is not terribly apparent on the wrist:







Some really nice pics in here. Mine's just a phone pic. Apologies please.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Winter's Coming......so off with the bracelet and in with some leather.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a couple...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

And since I had the tools out, moved the Crepas leather from the White to the Blue


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My two Magrettes qualify...


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buzz, very nice display. I particularly love the 2nd and 3rd pics/straps, what r they?


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Buzz, very nice display. I particularly love the 2nd and 3rd pics/straps, what r they?


Thanks!

They are both Gunny's. The fist one is the Gunny Black Steel, my favorite band at the moment. The 2nd is the normal Gunny Nato, he has since released a distressed Nato that I think looks fantastic.

Buzz


----------



## Mullison (Jul 29, 2012)

I also had always thought that to put a non-WR leather strap on a dive watch really took away from the idea of a dive watch. But, I threw this HR on my 009, and am liking it quite a bit so far.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathys enjoying a BJ... Strap


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a couple that I wear a lot.... way more comfortable than most rubber or bracelets IMHO. I'd love to hear opinions on what to put my Tsunami on too guys


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

This last strap really has a "metallic" look..!! ;-)


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> Winter's Coming......so off with the bracelet and in with some leather.


Id like to see more of this combo!


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,


















Yep, and no problems with it.
Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

big black tuna on leather strap.

regards,
cesar


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Squale 50 ATMOS.


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)

A pair of Morays on Orb Valley Leather...


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)

SNPR strap with a new buckle from Strap Evolution


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome duo Bill!
Paul makes an awesome strap 



Paladin1 said:


> A pair of Morays on Orb Valley Leather...


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

6309 on Ravenna










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Your picture cost me $367.... After viewing your post I ordered three black steel straps from Peter for my Kingston, Nassau, and Tsunami. Great looking strap. Your MKII's look fantastic on leather.

Cheers, gman54



buzz819 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They are both Gunny's. The fist one is the Gunny Black Steel, my favorite band at the moment. The 2nd is the normal Gunny Nato, he has since released a distressed Nato that I think looks fantastic.
> 
> Buzz


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

70 year old leather.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Vintage leather on my Bremont Supermarine! Very comfy and I think looks stunning! Cheers Jim:-!


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Caitlin 4 by Gunny . . .


























--- from my iPad


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Couple of Oceaneers on leather. SS bezel on SNPR Marina. Black bezel on Gunny Caitlin 2.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a non-NATO strap that will fill the lug gap properly on a Sumo?
Sumo on leather NATO:


----------



## teecee909 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats a great strap!


lotsofstufftogo said:


> I saw this really sweet Seiko SKA383P1on a Black leather strap and fell instantly in love with it. I wanted to know are there any other Divers on leather out in WUS land. Check out post # 15 of this thread and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Diaboliq leather


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

Wotancraft amazon


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

nolidge said:


> Wotancraft amazon


I was recently wondering how that strap would look on a bronze with green face. Thanks!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Latest addition as a daily beater......










Eric


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

epezikpajoow said:


> Latest addition as a daily beater......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOOI ;-) , and nice aswell

Like the "made in Italy"

Looks great on leather. Nice strap btw.

Proost/cheers,
Elf.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Elf,

Dank je! If you need further info on the strap btw let me know.....

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

Im not sure if this qualifies as a diver, but it is rated to 200m, my seiko SARB059 on a new steinhart strap:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wilson_smyth said:


> Im not sure if this qualifies as a diver, but it is rated to 200m, my seiko SARB059 on a new steinhart strap:
> 
> View attachment 867364
> 
> ...


Either way, I love it! Great dial, hand and bezel combo IMHO! 
enjoy it


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Bali Ha'i C on Diaboliq Straps Nighthawk


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Just one...Seiko 6309-7049 on BJ Straps baseball glove strap.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

OEM strap on this Hammy...


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

My Glycine Combat SUB


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That is an awesome watch!!!!!!!!!!!!


DarthLED said:


> My Glycine Combat SUB


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

:-! b-)








 [/IMG]

[IMG

Here is the O1VR's cousin the O1B on the same Italian company's tobacco brown alligator strap. (Forgive the incorrect date and time, I haven't worn the watch in a while):

]








Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.








 [/IMG]

[/COLOR]

[COLOR=#333333]Looks like an alligator crawled out of a swamp and onto my watch:[/COLOR]

[TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]







 [/IMG]

[IMG

Two buddies together:

]








Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.








 [/IMG]

[/COLOR][TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]







 [/IMG]

[IM

Handmade in Italy, doesn't get much better than that! :-!

G]








Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

[/IMG]

[/COLOR][TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]







 [/IMG]

[/COLOR][TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]







 [/IMG]

[/COLOR][TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]







 [/IMG]

[/COLOR][TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]







 [/IMG]

[/COLOR][TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]







 [/IMG]

[/COLOR][TABLE="class: ncode_imageresizer_warning, width: 800"]
[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][IMG]https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/nCode.png[/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x768px.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Ha'i C on Diaboliq SAS strap


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not a fan of leather straps in general, but I like my Laguna on Toshi strap!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

My first dive watch in quite some time. I know it belongs on NATO or Zulu, but I had to try this one on.
What do you guys think?



Sent from my VS840 4G


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

Citizen PMX56 Air Diver Titanium.

Hirsch Trapper...









Di-Modell Chronissimo...


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Laguna grey on B.J. strap.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

This one is going on a dive just not sure which yet.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

My new diver . Eterna-matic.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Hirsch Double Ridge, Shark Grain Calf.


----------



## Janos (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

My Christopher Ward C60 on Toshi strap (Fudge with Emerald Stitching)


----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Brass Regattare on Heroic18


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I somehow overlooked the pairing of a Benarus strap I have, with my 6309-7040LE ;-) Put them together a few days ago & enjoying the combo since :-!

RD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

243 on a Buffalo


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Leather Nato ALDRoss


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

That looks awesome. I just ordered a zulu in the "E" leather. Which leather is yours?

Neil


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

"D" with black stitch. Could not be more happy and a big thanks goes out to Ross.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks great Mike!!!

Seems like you've been enjoying it these past few days!!! Keeper


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> It looks great Mike!!!
> 
> Seems like you've been enjoying it these past few days!!! Keeper


Thanks, Brice!
Keeper?!? if there such a thing, this might be it. maybe.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, that looks more "cognac" than in his pics. You should send Dustin those pics for his ad and work in a discount!

Neil


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Another new custom leather deploy on my Prometheus OD Chrono

























I made another one for my SAS SEA-1 (far left) as well, but will have to take some more shots:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Rob Montana, Peter Gunny, R. Montana, R. Montana in order.*


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Yum.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn phone


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I love those stitchless straps; very rare.

Nice job.

heb



phosfiend said:


> Another new custom leather deploy on my Prometheus OD Chrono
> 
> View attachment 893508
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another SNPR for my 243... (Q&D) I'll take better photos,


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another SNPR for my 243... (Q&D) I'll take better photos,


Here ya go Brice


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

heb said:


> I love those stitchless straps; very rare.
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> heb


Cheers, they're fun to make. My early attempts at stitched straps made me explore other methods..


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

MKII Sea Fighter on Panatime Mustang Leather


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What a great combo!!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> What a great combo!!


Thanks.

It's not an SNPR or Greg Stevens, but I like it and it was only $9.75 over Black Friday/Cyber Monday Weekend from Panatime to boot.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet Deal!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ninjastar said:


> MKII Sea Fighter on Panatime Mustang Leather


It looks great.


----------



## lurkerized (Nov 12, 2012)

anyone knows where i might find a similar strap in the photo?
tq



diseno said:


> My 2000 Meters


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

lurkerized said:


> anyone knows where i might find a similar strap in the photo?
> tq


Crown and Buckle


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

flexible said:


> Crown and Buckle


Not likely as its handmade


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

snpr9696 said:


> Not likely as its handmade


Here is the Crown & Buckle "Windsor Vintage Calf", found on their Flicker photo stream. Pretty darn close to me :think: That is if you can't find the handmade one snpr9696 references.

Maybe the OP Mr diseno can shed some light on the matter :-!

RD


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Here is the Crown & Buckle "Windsor Vintage Calf", found on their Flicker photo stream. Pretty darn close to me :think:
> 
> Maybe the OP Mr diseno can shed some light on the matter :-!
> 
> RD


Kinda, but trust me it will be a lot different in hand.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> Kinda, but trust me it will be a lot different in hand.


I followed the link at the bottom of the OP (earlier in this thread), found the photo in question with some (spanish) discussion around the strap, it was stated it was a C&B strap. I took that to be Crown and Buckle esp given the similarity to the strap RD posted. (I had also originally thought it was handmade). The OP certainly knows how to takes a good photo there are a host of other great watch shots.
Photo and discussion here.

Edit: so options for Lurkurized it seems... either a Handmade C&B from C&B Straps as linked to below by SNPR or Crown & Buckle "Windsor Vintage Calf" for something similar to the strap in question as found by Riddim Driven. Allways nice to have choices. Either way I'd like to think we are owed another photo on this fine thread.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

flexible said:


> I followed the link at the bottom of the OP (earlier in this thread), found the photo in question with some (spanish) discussion around the strap, it was stated it was a C&B strap. I took that to be Crown and Buckle esp given the similarity to the strap RD posted. (I had also originally thought it was handmade). The OP certainly knows how to takes a good photo there are a host of other great watch shots.
> Photo and discussion here.


Makes sense "Flexible". I think we were both trying to assist *the original query* to assist a new forum member, "lurkurized", find a nice strap.



lurkerized said:


> anyone knows where i might find a similar strap in the photo?
> tq


RD

PS. Wow, you're right "flex", GatoStudios produces some beautiful photos!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

just a simple skx007


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

C&B is a different strap maker. He is a customer handmade strap maker. He has really nice designs. Crown&Buckle is a premade strap brand with nice designs and quality straps but they are not custom makers.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> C&B is a different strap maker. He is a customer handmade strap maker. He has really nice designs. Crown&Buckle is a premade strap brand with nice designs and quality straps but they are not custom makers.


Ah that's confusing. Crown & Buckle also goes by C&B.


----------



## 556FMJoe (Nov 26, 2012)

ORP Dzik from G. Gerlach


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Citizen V said:


> Ah that's confusing. Crown & Buckle also goes by C&B.


Here ya go
http://cbstraps.blogspot.com/


----------



## lurkerized (Nov 12, 2012)

tqvm to all the 'detectives' here for assisting this noob ^.^


----------



## Grimspoon (Nov 12, 2012)

Just got my Toshi strap in today. Storm Grey (calf leather) with orange stitching on my Deep Blue DayNight Recon T100. Here's some photos:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Grimspoon said:


> Just got my Toshi strap in today. Storm Grey (calf leather) with orange stitching on my Deep Blue DayNight Recon T100. Here's some photos:


Awesome pictures


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Grimspoon (Nov 12, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Awesome pictures


Thanks!


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

tourby pvd lawless in vintage cracked grey









on panatime mustang black with green stitch


----------



## Irishjon (Jul 2, 2012)

Genuine Croc strap on Steinhart OVM...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Agreed. Amazing photos and I love that leather


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

My newly aquired hyunsuk's Hybird Dive Watch No.3.. Ver.2


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

snpr9696 said:


> Here ya go
> C&BStraps


Nice stuff!

RD


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

This one is not mine but I have to post it; is beautiful.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Gp on Aaron tan strap


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Fondale on an English bridle that I just finished up:


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Artego 500m



















Have a great weekend!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

Micah Mauser Ammo on the Poon... What a great strap!


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

bravoecho said:


> View attachment 707757
> 
> 
> View attachment 707760
> ...


Killer strap... who was the maker?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue bond


----------



## 8ball-mb (Oct 23, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


What kind of strap is this?????


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

8ball-mb said:


> What kind of strap is this?????


I believe its a H2O strap. It's a mighty fine combination.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

it is an H2O and a well made strap too!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Beautiful strap, Scott - very cool buckle too.*



timesofplenty said:


> Fondale on an English bridle that I just finished up:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Beautiful strap, Scott - very cool buckle too.*


Nice, I just ordered a large Bridle leather hide.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Beautiful strap, Scott - very cool buckle too.*


Thanks!
Ennebi buckles are great.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

luminox with tan


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

tourby lawless on steveostrap!


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Artego on black leather










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolerking (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I've ordered my first divers plus a few nato straps. This is probably a silly question but how do you guys manages with the leather straps in water? I like the look of a leather with the divers, but always thought the water (sea and normal) would ruin them?


----------



## Geronimo61 (Jul 7, 2012)

koolerking said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've ordered my first divers plus a few nato straps. This is probably a silly question but how do you guys manages with the leather straps in water? I like the look of a leather with the divers, but always thought the water (sea and normal) would ruin them?


Congrats on your new divers and it's not a silly question at all. You take them off and change to a rubber strap, bracelet or my favorite, a Nato/Zulu. With a Nato/Zulu strap if one spring bar fails you don't lose your watch. I find most rubber straps and nearly all bracelets to be too uncomfortable for daily wear so most of my divers are on leather shoes except for when I go diving. This makes sense to me because a dive watch only ever spends a tiny fraction of its life below the surface


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


>


awesome. awesome. awesome. awesome. *awesome*.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's my fashion "diver" chrono watch with a leather band. The picture is black and white, but the band is brown with green stitching which matches great with the lume hands.


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Who makes this band? It is awesome!


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


>


Who makes this band? It is awesome!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

wherezjustin said:


> Who makes this band? It is awesome!


Me


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Magrette Regattare on Diaboliq Straps USARV canvas


----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)

Of course


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Benarus Mil-Diver with the original black leather strap. I have tried rubber and nato straps but I find leather strap the most comfortable. Perhaps I should look for a water resistant leather strap for my watch.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

My turtle on a very thick slightly marbled leather strap with white stitching. I love it !


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Grimspoon said:


> Just got my Toshi strap in today. Storm Grey (calf leather) with orange stitching on my Deep Blue DayNight Recon T100. Here's some photos:


Nice Saddleback briefcase. I have the same one!


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

More leather...


----------



## JuanMenendez (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow this is a fantastic watch and strap combo ! Do you mind sharing details on brand, where to buy, and the strap ? Thanks !!


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 2, 2012)

jsphotomorgana said:


> Of course
> View attachment 912665


OMG that skull buckle is AWESOME! Where'd you get it?

And this thread is very inspiring. I'm only just starting to think about getting leather straps for my divers. Have always been a nylon or leather NATO/ZULU guy. But these leather straps are simply awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kazimon 1500 bronze version 2 on original strap


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*

.... 1680 Sub on Waterproof Di-Modell ....















*​


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's my new contribution:


----------



## Jaydentan (Oct 1, 2012)

I have Beautiful *Seiko Premier Kinetic SNP025P1 *with Brown leather strap, i brought that 1 year ago from creation Watches.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Shark Diver


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Ti On Orange Hirsch


----------



## Brobear (Jun 1, 2012)

My just arrived Ti47


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

As of today. Really digging this. Fits smaller than the bracelet and looks dressier than my Orange ISOFRANE


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Brobear said:


> My just arrived Ti47
> View attachment 922790


More pics!


----------



## Brobear (Jun 1, 2012)

SD350 said:


> More pics!


One more for you!


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## plastikman (Dec 21, 2010)

Few of mine









Artego 500M...left on Kain heritage, right one on custom made amunition strap










Artego on Kain limited Gator










Omega seamaster professional chrono on Kain limited horned gator










Artego on Kain limited shark skin










Seamaster chrono on Kain horned gator and seamaster cosmic 2000 on Diaboliq custom made strap

More pics on computer, I will put them later

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful photos nakedjohnny, love the Aquadive too!


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

Thx CJN!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Gold NYC NATO on OVM Black DLC. Super comfy:


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

New family portrait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

New raven 40


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

20100 said:


> My turtle on a very thick slightly marbled
> 
> View attachment 912886


Details on the strap please!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

weklund said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 918634
> *​


Haven't seen that combo before - very nice!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Usually I'm quite fast switching to leather when it comes to Seiko:


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

That is really nice! Who made it?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> That is really nice! Who made it?


I make all my own straps or any strap you see posted by me.
Thank you


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

marked said:


> Here's my new contribution:


Nice combo! Who makes the strap?


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Not a diver but I use it for swimming.


----------



## HJR (Jun 30, 2009)

Omega Seamaster GMT 50th Anniversary on Bob Marino with Deployant


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Regattare 2011










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

My first diver


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Moana Pacific Diver


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## bohotj (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, this thread has had a long life...my SKX009 lives most of it's life on sharkskin...


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Olivier Bronze Diver 500m on an Olivier Vintage brown strap.


----------



## Canning Vale (May 30, 2011)

'Ryan Express' by Bjstrap.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My watch feels like a cheap Seiko 5 swimmer's watch compared to the stuff some of you guys already posted.









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Tactico TC2 on custom SNPR strap


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

A lot of guys would love to have your Orient, it's got a loyal following with some excellent features that's built like a Tank! 
It's on my short list of wants!


GTR83 said:


> My watch feels like a cheap Seiko 5 swimmer's watch compared to the stuff some of you guys already posted.
> 
> View attachment 936962
> 
> ...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

CJN said:


> A lot of guys would love to have your Orient, it's got a loyal following with some excellent features that's built like a Tank!
> It's on my short list of wants!


Thanks for the kind words! I'm thinking of getting the latest red or cream dial version later, in addition to maybe a Seiko MM300, hopefully I can earn that much "wrist money" this year.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Heavy duty leather by Gunny


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Sumo on Diabolique 









TC2 on OEM strap









6309 on BJ strap


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Steinhart Vintage GMT on the "1515" from Freda


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## shardsofglass (Jan 9, 2012)

My newest addition; SKX007J1. Inspired by this and other threads, I took the money I was going to spend on a new bracelet and bought tools to make my own straps.

Money well spent, it's barely left my wrist since.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> My watch feels like a cheap Seiko 5 swimmer's watch compared to the stuff some of you guys already posted.
> 
> View attachment 936962


Nonsense - it's a great watch and that combo looks killer.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Fake humility does sound aggravating right? 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Does this one qualify as a Diver?


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Magrette PVD Chronograph 500m on Bandiera strap with the Decima mas logo from Diaboliq.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a LRRP on leather (sometimes).....









b-)


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

My new Hexa on a custom Rob Montana.


----------



## cap10amazing (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

News straps from Correas Guerrita


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Best thread ever. I have some sectime leather on the way for my seiko snzh55, which while not technically a diver, is a great liking watch with a nice vintage dive vibe. Pictures when the strap arrives.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kazimon on awesome Allison Leatherworks AKA Timesofplenty strap with back piece. Amazing shade of reddish brown.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

View attachment 972503


----------



## cogitoergosam (Dec 22, 2012)

Brand new Gunny strap (Arillo, padded and tapered) on a Benarus Mil-Diver. More pics here.
View attachment 972679

View attachment 972681


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

View attachment 972694
View attachment 972696
View attachment 972698
View attachment 972699


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060m on a leather nato
View attachment 972701
View attachment 972702


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

New (to me) Kemmner Seahorse on distressed leather


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Seiko SKX on leather natos:




























On Hirsch Liberty


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm loving my Steelfish on leather

View attachment 973594


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Renaud Strap ("sryukon") on my Squale


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Dragon King on saddleleather (brown and black)


















Have a great weekend!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

LM-7 On a Hirsch Grand Duke Black leather with red stitches


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

PO 8500 on a Gunny strap.


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's my Tudor Sub on a leather nato
View attachment 973859


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Magrette Regattare Brass on WW1 ammo leather


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Montijo said:


> Magrette Regattare Brass on WW1 ammo leather


That strap matches your watch nicely ! Good choice .

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

zixen heliox
View attachment 973913


benarus bronze moray
View attachment 973915

View attachment 973919


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Crown & Buckle strap.

View attachment 974287


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tactico TC2 on Roverhaven (WUS name Myron) cordovan nato

View attachment 974818

View attachment 974819


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's my Rolex Submariner (1680) on a cheapie W-Mart special . Thought I'd spend $15 to see if I like the look before I spend $100+ and realize I don't . Not too bad , just not all the time.
View attachment 974828
View attachment 974829


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Myron makes great straps, I love this one.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Another piece of wrist art by Peter Gunny


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ That looks amazing! Caitlin 2 strap? 

I got a 6mm caitlin 2 for my deep blue abyss and I LOVE it!!


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Olivier bronze diver on Drabott.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SD350 said:


> ^^ That looks amazing! Caitlin 2 strap?
> 
> I got a 6mm caitlin 2 for my deep blue abyss and I LOVE it!!


this one is a caitlin 4

Gunny is da man!


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That leather on your oris is friggin awesome!!!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## WFwatchguy (Aug 6, 2012)

Revue Thommen on Hirsch Liberty
View attachment 979720


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

PVD Ennebi Fondale GF:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## mrmike (Dec 25, 2008)

My 2 Shark Divers on leather . . .

View attachment 985376


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

My Armida A-1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

No logo on a Hirsch strap,

View attachment 986240


View attachment 986241


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Nato feels like cheating tho, haha.

View attachment 989246


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I love these leather zulus. Look great, and really comfortable.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

View attachment 996641


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Did a strap swap on my Kalmar DLC with this killer h20 riveted logo leather strap. Lovin this combo !

View attachment 996789

View attachment 996794
View attachment 996796


----------



## YCata (Jan 8, 2013)

View attachment 996951


> View attachment 996952


HR strap on the Blue Ray


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 999425
'
Just my old poon. I miss it 

What are some American strap makers that you guys like?


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

YCata said:


> View attachment 996951
> HR strap on the Blue Ray


Where did you get this strap from? I like!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Enzo on a SteveO strap
View attachment 999785


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 999791


----------



## claudiu.radu (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Marathon JSAR II on H2O leather strap with custom cnc buckle.


----------



## Et209 (Mar 7, 2012)

Finally, a leather strap worthy for my Puck! Strap from Panatime.


----------



## DWebber18 (Jul 20, 2012)

The day after I got my SD it went straight on leather. I also had a blue Tag aqua racer one a kangaroo strap but I've sold it and don't have any pictures of it


----------



## YCata (Jan 8, 2013)

Cloak said:


> Where did you get this strap from? I like!


Amazon, Hadley-Roma Men's MSM740RF 220 22-mm Blue Silicone Layered Leather Watch Strap: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## carguy (Nov 23, 2006)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

My newest diver, Seiko Chrono on my favorite leather strap.. Hirsch Rally


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

SAS Sea Classic II on Europelli strap...




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Oris Titan C on DIY modified Gunny
View attachment 1005272

View attachment 1005273


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

View attachment 1006047
View attachment 1006048
View attachment 1006049
View attachment 1006050
View attachment 1006051
View attachment 1006052
View attachment 1006053
View attachment 1006054
View attachment 1006055
View attachment 1006056


My Olivier 1st Batch Miyota Black Dial with a SteveO strap called para strap made from parachute material plus leather.


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

View attachment 1014629


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

View attachment 1014735


----------



## soslow (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

litlmn said:


> Oris Titan C on DIY modified Gunny
> View attachment 1005272
> 
> View attachment 1005273
> ...


Very nice mod. I messed up a nice leather band trying the same thing ......... I know , I know ..... Measure twice , cut once !

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

WUS DWP #90 on waterresistant Steinhart


















Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tactico TC2 on Peter Gunny Black Steel

View attachment 1016247


View attachment 1016248


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Apollon on a SNPRStrap


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Man, I love your straps snpr9696, one of these days I am going to get one made from you. They always look killer. 

Got any recommendations for my Benarus Bronze 47 w/ Black face?


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

MichaelB_Can said:


> Very nice mod. I messed up a nice leather band trying the same thing ......... I know , I know ..... Measure twice , cut once !
> 
> Mike B , Canada ⌚


Also helps to have one of these (Watch strap notching pliers):

View attachment 1016790


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice , I didn't know they made those ! You learn something new every day !


Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SD350 said:


> Man, I love your straps snpr9696, one of these days I am going to get one made from you. They always look killer.
> 
> Got any recommendations for my Benarus Bronze 47 w/ Black face?


I just did a baseball glove strap on a bronze Benarus. It's on the forums here somewhere. Just got my first bronze case watch so I will be posting a ton on this soon.









In the mean time....


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

View attachment 1017277


----------



## warhead78 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gauge 1000 on Aldross leather Nato.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 1018946


Raven 42 on Steinhart vintage strap. Never liked metal bracelets apart from the Crepas mesh.


----------



## armin tamzariam (May 21, 2011)

Bronze in my handmade canvas strap 

View attachment 1019156


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> I just did a baseball glove strap on a bronze Benarus. It's on the forums here somewhere. Just got my first bronze case watch so I will be posting a ton on this soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, I can't wait to see what you come up with for the bronze!


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Ploprof sportin some new leather, love this thread


----------



## jackoliowen (Jun 11, 2010)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Orient Mako XL on a black Bradystraps sailcloth with orange stitching:
View attachment 1019850


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

My sandblasted Squale 1521-026 Black PVD on a custom leather strap.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

DZ II on Halios Horween strap!

View attachment 1020999
View attachment 1021000
View attachment 1021002
View attachment 1021004


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

View attachment 1021448


----------



## mihai_m (May 26, 2012)

View attachment 1021916


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Received this one over the weekend... I'm sure this combo will get a lot of wrist time:


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Just came in


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Crepas Cayman.


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Zixen Zulu Utc.


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Legend Diver.


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Tactico Tc2.


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Pleamar.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Inspired on this thread, I started months ago the chronos on leather thread. Now I can finally post here! Cheers


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

MKII Paradive on Gunny Arillo Strap


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

A1 is super comfy on leather ...


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Fondale on Swedish holster strap, gets submerged ~2x/week:


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a new strap for my Tudor Sub .














Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

My second submission....

Gunny w/ Orange Buckle on my Abyss.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Omega PO on Hirsch Medici Leonardo


















Eric


----------



## MichaelB_Can (Aug 30, 2012)

Rush said:


>


Rush , I love that strap ! They remind me of the old Tropic's I have. But in leather you can wear it in more situations !







Cheers ?

Mike B , Canada ⌚


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Dagaz Cav-Date on Diaboliq strap ammo


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Aeronautec Explorer on Diaboliq ammo strap


----------



## mihai_m (May 26, 2012)

OM on handmade leather strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SNPR Gunfighter


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

16600 on the Equip:


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Sumo on leather


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess this one applies...:










Green Python & leather (thought it brought out the lume - doesn't show up too well here).


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Seiko Solar Chrono on a SNPR Horween Strap


















And another


----------



## PFUND28 (Aug 12, 2010)

DB's Alpha Marine 500 new version on a leather zulu

Oh, and I'll throw in my sold Benarus Sea Devil on an awesome Steveo!!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Ennebi:


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

timesofplenty said:


> Ennebi:


That's a beast!


----------



## mvanosdol (Jul 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

I put my SKX011 on this "100m waterproof" honey Hirsch Mariner. Can't decide if I love it or hate it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My new and improved eel skin strap from Combat straps. Not even bent or creased yet...lol


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Danny T said:


> My new and improved eel skin strap from Combat straps. Not even bent or creased yet...lol


And it looks like its gonna take so doing too. That's one thick mammy jammy.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sinn on English Tan Horween from guess who.....???


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Sinn on English Tan Horween from guess who.....???


EPIC.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Tuna on a saddle










Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> And it looks like its gonna take so doing too. That's one thick mammy jammy.


Hi Joe,

Actually it is VERY amazingly soft! Bends very easily and has a cushony feel.

Here it is after a few min wearing it


----------



## Dave8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Want to thank C&B for helping me choose the strap, pics (at least mine) don't do it justice. Best quality leather strap Ive owned so far.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

What a great thread. It has inspired me to purchase a few more leather straps for my collection. I'll post some pics when I've done so.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Diaboliq triple play


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking good... all of them!!


----------



## wardog (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

epezikpajoow said:


> Tuna on a saddle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What strap is it?


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

arnz3 said:


> Nice! What strap is it?


Trendart-24, saddleleather, 3 colors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

epezikpajoow said:


> Trendart-24, saddleleather, 3 colors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's my Halios Puck DLC on brown Zuriner leather with ss buckle 

Thanks 

Roberto


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deep Blue AP on an extremely comfortable leather strap my wife got me:


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Received this one last weekend, limited edition A Blog to Watch strap by Teenage Grandpa:


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

U1 on Kain shark


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H20 tan leather....LOVIN this combo as it makes the blue CF pop.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

*SNPR Veg Tan..... :-!*


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Leather NATO on Blumo:










Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Just finished a new strap, really happy with it. Not quite a diver, and the brand everyone lives to belittle:


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*a few more....*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gunny Caitlin II


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

The Florentines...


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


>


WOW! What strap model is this Joe??

Is that a gator?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I just got some Caiman Croc in stock.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BJ Vintage Military Ammo Strap on Wilson Watch Works Titanium Diver


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Crown and Buckle on my Spork. Got the idea from the forums.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Beautiful. Nice job notching as well.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

SAS on SNPR leather


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have several including these.

Helson 42mm Shark Diver / custom-made marine blue leather (dyed vegetable leather).
























Helson Tortuga / custom-made tangerine leather (Minerva Box)
























Seiko Solar Chrono Diver / Rios Nature (buffalo)
























leathers for fall and winter
bracelets for spring, early summer
Nato's for midsummer 
--> but I usually change the straps more often.:-!


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

litlmn- I like them all, but that Helson SD on the blue leather is SAWEEET!


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

golfer87 said:


> leathers for fall and winter
> bracelets for spring, early summer
> Nato's for midsummer
> --> but I usually change the straps more often.:-!


Nice! Gotta love a man with a plan!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

one diver
but plenty of leather


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Iamcanadn (May 9, 2012)

SBDX011 on a vintager nomad, will post a few more shortly.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Quartz divers on leather


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Halios Bluering on Grey.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Panerai 112 with a Toshi Storm Grey strap


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Well not leather


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

G.Gerlach Otago on honey leather.









Sent from outer space


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

U1 on Greg Stevens dark green strap.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Strapcode vintage leather


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Tuna on a new strap from Crown and Buckle.















I have been searching for the right strap for a while, an I think this might be it.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Mk II Nassau on W&W nubuck leather strap:


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Shark Diver on BeauBands leather.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

What do you think of this? 

Deep Blue Daylight Ops Pro T-100 48mm PVD on 24mm padded waterproof leather

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Daniel Ortiz said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> Deep Blue Daylight Ops Pro T-100 48mm PVD on 24mm padded waterproof leather
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Looks good, but you should get it a PVD buckle! ;-)


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

A Greg Stevens Horween Dublin Coffee on Helson Shark Diver.





An awesome combination IMO.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Exodus (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

No pictures of my Boschett Reef Ranger on its new leather strap, yet, so this will have to do. Be kind.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Malio "Vittorio Perfetto" historic strap with vintage buckle. An outstanding strap that oozes quality and character. HIGHLY recommended


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Malio Frassino vintage collection


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very, very nice!!!!!



Danny T said:


> Malio Frassino vintage collection


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my GSAR


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

I do have a few divers on leather strap

Seiko SKX007, Citizen Ecozilla and Breitling Steelfish


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pick one


----------



## Beer O'Clock (Jul 14, 2012)

GSAR's are just fantastic looking. I think it might have to be my next piece.


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)

Victoria Day Long weekend fishing with cousin
Me = GSAR on 22mm Marathon Leather Nato
Cousin = Tissot T-Touch on 22mm Black Marathon Leather Nato


----------



## Patu (Apr 2, 2013)

I just ordered a SteveOstrap for my Precista PRS-18A. It'll be made of vintage military style leather. I'll post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

176 on Aussie Stingray








176 on veg tanned Aussie Barramundi








More Barra
http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j466/Mattwah/Marine Bands/7c372fac.jpg
Not divers but more Barra
http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j466/Mattwah/fe6c25fb3159597039e8cdc7ce76b16d.jpg
More barra


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

2 vintage divers on leather and 2 modern one's! (already posted my Puck DLC) 

Thanks 

Roberto


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Omega 2541.80 on Navy Blue Gator strap by Panatime.
Seiko 7002 700a mod "Red Devil" on Red Nighthawk strap by Diaboliq.
Magrette PVD Chronograph on Bandiera Flogttilia Decimas strap by Diaboliq.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

snpr9696 said:


> Well not leather


GREAT photos mate |>


----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

As promised


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Everyone has very nice straps, keep them coming.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

What's that strap on Mr Mayface's Rollie? Is it something waterproof? VEEERY nice pieces you got there by the way... [drool]


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Mårde said:


> What's that strap on Mr Mayface's Rollie? Is it something waterproof? VEEERY nice pieces you got there by the way... [drool]


Thank you Sir, if I'm not mistaken it is waterproof and it is a* "Hirsch strap*" it is my only leather strap that doesn't sweat my arm in the heat and summer.


----------



## omegaseeker (Mar 18, 2008)

Ecozilla with Bas and Lokes Medici


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Benarus Moray on Strap Culture leather and monstrous buckle...almost weighs as much as the watch head.




























Sorry about the crap photos (insert your favorite WIS cliche here...almost all of us say that we take lousy photos, whether we do or not!).

-T


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello All!

Yup! I committed the sin of putting a diver on leather even before I knew it was "wrong". LOL!

Here is my Gen 2 Orange Monster, a zoomed in shot of my WRUW picture from this morning. I fitted a leather strap to it with matching orange stitching with a deployment clasp to add a touch of class to a utilitarian tool watch. This is one of my beaters, I love wearing it around with the strap just a tad loose.









Cheers!


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

French Ammo, Italian diver:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Seiko Sumo with Hirsch Carbon strap. I bought this strap 2 years ago and I have decided to try it on the Sumo. Amazingly the fat Seiko spring bars fit the strap without any struggle. Loving this combo so far.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Alot of amazing divers here!

I have a modded Invicta 8926 that I would love to put on leather. Any recommendations (around 40$). I was thinking the brown Hirsch Liberty?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

^ Hirsch Liberty is a great strap!





Had my Invicta in an affordable eBay strap:


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Today,




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

My Skindiver on Black leather with red stitching


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Turtle and Puck at the moment on leather 

Thanks 

Roberto


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

mattnt said:


> View attachment 1112084
> 
> View attachment 1112085
> 
> ...


I bow to your amazingly good choice of strap. I had no idea this white dialed U1 could look so good.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

mattnt said:


> View attachment 1112091


Like those peppers, that thing is HOT! Very nice!

--- from my iPad


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovin' my first Diaboliq strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Lovin' my first Diaboliq strap.
> 
> View attachment 1113060
> 
> ...


SICK SICK SICK strap! I LOVE it.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Danny!


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Squale on Brad Jenkins Horween strap


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

giorgos mg said:


>


Nice texture on that strap. Who made it?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> Nice texture on that strap. Who made it?


thank you.
i made it


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

SAS Sea-01 Classic on Shell Cordovan


























Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djaywatch (Jun 13, 2013)

My first post here. Love this thread. It inspired me to get a custom strap for my Citizen diver. The watch is nothing compared to the watches shown on this thread but the strap makes it look nice. Strap made by Aaron Pimentel of combat-straps.com.


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Laguna on Halios leather strap.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

I distressed my hirsh band a little and sandblasted the buckle:

Still on my sandblasted squale 1521


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Wilson Vintage 39mm on a Hadley Roma genuine crocodile for that "Dr. No/From Russia With Love" look! :-!


----------



## Gozer (Oct 21, 2012)

OVM on a leather NATO.|>


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm digging my Sumo on leather for now.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bluering on Bas & Lokes Bronx


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

H2O Orca on SNPR and Oris TT1 Diver Date on Combat Straps


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## bighands (Dec 27, 2012)

just picked up this Ecozilla with Suppa adapters...added the C&B leather strap


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My new Magrette Moana Pacific Professional on custom leather made by Straps68 :


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

My Breitling Superocean on a custom made Morellato waterproof leather strap b-)

























Ciao, R


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

Prometheus OD on a Martac black leather.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Deep Blue Chrono on Panatime Vintiage tobacco strap


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Laguna on ADC leather zulu


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool thread!

Here is my birth year Sub on a Horween Shell Cordovan 2-ring NATO strap (oxblood colour).


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

A light Brown leather for this summer.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally Found The perfect leather for my Gauge; Hirsch Knight; very thick and good WR


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Moray 42 on Toshi strap!


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

Question for some here that make there own leather bands. Where to you get the buckles and the string? I have some really old belts that have a lot of character that could make for some good watch straps.


----------



## Col. John Matrix (Jun 19, 2013)

Dimitris said:


> Fantastic pictures from many members.
> But no-one's from a dive or swim.
> 
> PAM 005 on Blackbird straps.
> ...


Nice photos Dimitris of your PAM and strap. 
Regards Wayne


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

epezikpajoow said:


> SAS Sea-01 Classic on Shell Cordovan





achilles said:


> My new Magrette Moana Pacific Professional on custom leather made by Straps68 :
> View attachment 1133897


I love these 2, totally my style!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Elephant 
6mm thick
Made by D$traps


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Moray 42 on Halios Horween leather strap!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Black Elephant
> 6mm thick
> Made by D$traps


Very nice!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

243 on Black Oil Tanned SNPR Strap


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

I put aquaracer on a leather strap sometimes:


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

My new Magrette Moana Pacific professional PVD with a SteveO Strap


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just made my very own Blood Diamond Strap for my Seawolf
Movie Pics
Still pics from Blood Diamonds

















SNPR Straps Blood Diamond Padded Strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just in is this KILLER one of a kind for my brother for his watch/jeans combo courtesy of Josip at Diaboliq

I call it "My Religion"


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Padded SNPR Strap Oil Tanned Black Strap on the Helson Bronze


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Blue Dial Magrette Professional on Panatime w/ yellow stitching


----------



## danthebugman (Jun 13, 2012)

Just listed this on the sale forum but now I am thinking I can't part with it. Definitely my favorite!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

danthebugman said:


> Just listed this on the sale forum but now I am thinking I can't part with it. Definitely my favorite!


Nice strap


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm really surprised I did this! I modified a 24mm black leather strap to go onto my Orange Monster -> What do you think?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Fanstastic photo, Joe.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you my Friend
How are things with you.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

This one today


----------



## Conan435 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Oil Tanned Black SNPRStrap


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

My SRP227 on a caramel toshi strap


----------



## williamtv (Mar 23, 2013)

My Mako on black debeer oil tanned leather


----------



## Auswatch (Aug 9, 2012)

Citizen Titanium Air Diver with Hirsch Principal.


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Conan435 said:


>


very nice


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

Just put this strap on my Mido, 
















Shark skin 100m water resist!!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

All day in the water


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

100 mts WR, I guess it can be considered a Diver too! Pam 356 in OEM leather strap.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

looks perfect!


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's my Bluering on a homemade leather zulu...







...and a new arrival, black Toshi strap.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Went with the Seawolf on a SNPR Strap Blood Diamond Band and SNPR Tiger Beads


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

snpr9696 said:


> Went with the Seawolf on a SNPR Strap Blood Diamond Band and SNPR Tiger Beads


SAWEET Combo Joe!


----------



## whatsthetime (Apr 13, 2013)

Got this strap from Bas & Lokes, not sure if I prefer this or the isofrane.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

First aftermarket strap for my 356, made by Europelli.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

117 on SNPR Strap with SNPR Tiger Eye Beads


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Wilson 2k diver on BJ Straps leather


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Black, Grey & Bronze


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Helson Bronze on a SNPR Strap


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

snpr9696 said:


> Helson Bronze on a SNPR Strap


WOW! You do beautiful & exquisite work. I've been admiring your pics in this thread. That strap is totally in sync with that Helson. I sold my green dial H bronze (42). Had I had a beautiful strap like that, I may still have the watch :-d

:-! Cheers!

RD


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> WOW! You do beautiful & exquisite work. I've been admiring your pics in this thread. That strap is totally in sync with that Helson. I sold my green dial H bronze (42). Had I had a beautiful strap like that, I may still have the watch :-d
> 
> :-! Cheers!
> 
> RD


Thank you very much.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Was a hot summer, finally cool enough to put the leather back on (though, the bracelets, rubber and NATO's were a nice change too).

Made this one in the spring, glad to have it back on the SAS.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

sAs on SNPR Oil Tanned Black


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

Stingray on Seiko SCC017 and my new Goorin Pork Pie


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Kain Heritage on a Davidsen PAM homage.


----------



## GTB (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## corsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Marathon JSAR on Gunny Strap


Seiko Caesar on Unknown Strap


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Diaboliq straps canvas on a Vintage VDB 2011


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Helson Bronze on the SNPR again


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Two of my favorite Micro brands
Helson Bronze on a SNPR Veg
sAs Sea-1 on a SNPR oil tanned padded black


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Two of my favorite Micro brands
> Helson Bronze on a SNPR Veg
> sAs Sea-1 on a SNPR oil tanned padded black


Beautiful. I've just found the strap I will buy for my upcoming Halios Tropix B (bronze) watch.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MK II LRRP Milsub...one....







And version...two...


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## omegaaddict (Aug 12, 2013)

rlap7 said:


> one of the nicest collections I have ever seen, wear them well!


Agree wholeheartedly. Very nice collection indeed!


----------



## jantje.vlaam (Nov 23, 2011)

I posted but its gone.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Moana Pacific Diver with Panatime strap.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Taikonaut Destroyed Calf 20mm Dark brown


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

A few recent combos I've been playing with (sorry for the crummy pics):

Halios Puck on a Greg Stevens Design Oakleaf w/ black stitch


and a GSD Havana Brown Dexter w/ black stitch


Also my Artego 500M wearing a GSD Oxblood (black stitch)


and a GSD Crazy Horse w/ antique stitch


Full disclosure: I maaaay be a fan of Greg's work


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

New shoes for the Olivier. Outstanding old leather smell and great texture.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

GBOGH said:


> New shoes for the Olivier. Outstanding old leather smell and great texture.


That's a great looking combo. Which strap is that?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Force434 said:


> That's a great looking combo. Which strap is that?


Picked up in M2M.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=6643849


----------



## wherezjustin (Sep 20, 2012)

I had this strap laying around and I thought I would throw it on. I actually like the contrast in the colors. It makes it a fun watch!!! However, it will come off once I get my gold mesh bracelet and my Banda leather with blue stitching.


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

BATHYS Benthic Ti on leather bund


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Leather on a diver? Yep!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Zuriner Depth Charge SS on tan leather 



Roberto


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

My Anonimo came on a Kodak waterproof leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> My Anonimo came on a Kodak waterproof leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Brilliant watch. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Seal - on vintage Meva leather...


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm on leather disease now... looking for some theraphy


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

kore said:


> i'm on leather disease now... looking for some theraphy


You're in the wrong place for therapy. You will only find enablers here ...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

New addition - trying it on leather today.

-T


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Jraul7 said:


> ^ Hirsch Liberty is a great strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I just discovered the same thing.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

I have this black M on a hirsch liberty.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

longstride said:


> Kobold Seal - on vintage Meva leather...
> View attachment 1199492
> View attachment 1199493
> View attachment 1199495


SICK strap! Well done


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe it's time to get the leather shoes back on


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

jlow28 said:


>


What watch is this? Looks like a chrono version of the Olivier Bronze Diver. Same case, bezel and even crown shape. Interesting...


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> What watch is this? Looks like a chrono version of the Olivier Bronze Diver. Same case, bezel and even crown shape. Interesting...


It's a Bali Hai Model C. I owned one and it's a great watch, though quartz.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Don't see many DOXA's on leather....*


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

here's mine


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

Dive Master on Crown & Buckle


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Killer :-!

RD

*x Two*

vvvvvvvvv


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

my other dive Master with Crown & Buckle strap


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

why not continue...
Ecozilla with Crown & Buckle


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

tuna on zilla on crown & buckle


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

111 on SNPR Strap


----------



## ShiftPlusOne (Mar 28, 2013)

Blue Mako XL on Crown & Buckle Vachetta.


----------



## speedwing (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Comes standard with a leather strap, but now I have a Panerai like black silicone strap on it to avoid damaging the leather strap. I keep that strap for special occasions.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

111 again on the SNPR Strap with some beads


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Just put this one on a Hirsch Liberty last week.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Halios Tropik Bronze


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Pam's on Gunny straps


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Hydro on blue leather:


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)

Impressive this steinhart Heiner


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Vintage VDB on Diaboliq Straps canvas


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kazimon on Bas & Lokes Joaquin. Very nice soft leather with great color. Cool pull-up effect.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

GSD Horween Cognac on UTS 2000m. I highly recommend Greg's straps.


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Prometheus Manta Ray with a Greg Stevens. I think the combo works especially well with the black bezel option.



I picked up the strap second-hand, so I'm unsure of the exact style/color. A nice medium brown


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

A few on SNPR Straps


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*RWC Egiziano 1954*


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: RWC Egiziano 1954*

Dagaz Zero II Stealth on Halios leather strap with panatime PVD buckle! :-!


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> Kazimon on Bas & Lokes Joaquin. Very nice soft leather with great color. Cool pull-up effect.
> 
> View attachment 1213824


That's a great combo.

As for Bas & Lokes, I have a couple of their straps and am very pleased.


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Pam 305 on Gunny 74


----------



## FranClar (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: RWC Egiziano 1954*

The good ol' Seal...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I love this thread!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

jopex said:


>


The Apollon's patina is really nice!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not leather but .....


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

GSD Durango on JSAR:































Cheers,
HBL


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Jme. said:


> The Apollon's patina is really nice!


Thanks mate, made it just today using vinegar and salt mixture.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


> Not leather but .....


What is it made from?


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Got one on my skx175.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Just arrived Magrette Regattare Tiki with Fluco strap.


----------



## ChronoScot (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the stock configuration of the JLC Master Compressor NSDA, but I guess it counts.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread has been fantastic to browse through. And finally I have a meaningful contribution to the beautiful watches posted already.

My Kemmner 007 on a vintage calf leather strap from Italy with minimalist stitching.


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

Armida A1 Bronze on custom made leather strap made from a 1945 Swiss ammunition pack.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Colour has changed quite a bit on this one (for the better). Custom coarse grain, pig lined deploy on SAS Sea1:


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got this in the mail yesterday. Orient Blue Mako on a Rindleder Aviator leather strap. Strap is 22mm at the lugs and tapers to 18mm. Really like the way it looks!


----------



## BFleenor (Jun 2, 2013)

I just finished my first attempt at a few homemade leather straps. Here is a chocolate brown one on my SKX007:

























and a wrist shot:








-Ben


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Halios Tropik B with grey dial on worn&wound Chamois Horween leather strap


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> What is it made from?


Glazed Cognac Alligator backed with a Root Beer Latigo


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Seawolf on a SNPR Horween Derby


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

177 on a padded SNPR Horween


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

A newly arrived Nato leather strap by Bas & Lokes, on my Magrette Maona Pacific Professional


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Have 3 at the moment 
Zuriner Depth Charge SS on tan leather

Panerai PAM 005 on dark brown Zuriner leather strap 

Longines Legend Diver on Hamilton brown stitched leather strap


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

soundfanz said:


> A newly arrived Nato leather strap by Bas & Lokes, on my Magrette Maona Pacific Professional


And look, it even has their name branded on the back!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Have 3 at the moment
> Zuriner Depth Charge SS on tan leather
> 
> Panerai PAM 005 on dark brown Zuriner leather strap
> ...


Now that is simply stunning!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Not for the faint at heart


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I like it. It has a slight prehistoric look about it, which I really like.


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's my SMP on a black curved ended Hirsch strap


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Updating my last post...my Steveo strap arrived today. Sweet!
I'll keep the Hirsch on the Buran now.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Updating my last post...my Steveo strap arrived today. Sweet!

View attachment 1231382


EDIT: apologies for the double-post.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay on a Panatime burgundy vintage tobacco with black stitching. Hoping it's not too much of the same color between the strap and bezel.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Triton on Gunny NATO


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

Tuna on Crown And Buckle Elwood


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I can go one better than 'a diver on leather'...I've got mine on leather and canvas...hah!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seal Ti on Meva leather...


----------



## scottycameron (Sep 27, 2013)

First post, be gentle.

My Eco on Heroic, love this combo:


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

nice straps


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a diver on a leather strap. ;-)

(Strap provided by Johnny Torrez!) b-)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot for showing this, just cost me $50:-d, stunning combination and the strap looks out of this world.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Such a sad, sad thread. All of these dive watches that will never get wet because of the leather straps. I don't get it. Leather straps are for dress watches and chronos. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

A MattR of Time said:


> Such a sad, sad thread. All of these dive watches that will never get wet because of the leather straps. I don't get it. Leather straps are for dress watches and chronos.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


how long does it take to swap a strap, 2 minutes? Just because someone wants to change up the look a bit doesn't mean the watch won't see water. And I can promise you during the winter I'm in no rush to jump in.

Tudor also sells their Black Bay with a leather strap so they must agree.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

no, they know there are tons of posers with too much money......


So, when I need to wash my hands or reach into one of my wife's outdoor fish ponds, I should just run and swap straps first? What's the point of wearing a diver then?



Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

A MattR of Time said:


> no, they know there are tons of posers with too much money......
> 
> So, when I need to wash my hands or reach into one of my wife's outdoor fish ponds, I should just run and swap straps first? What's the point of wearing a diver then?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


Or you could just ignore the thread since you feel leather on a diver is such poser thing to do.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Well that's no fun.


Sad how a dissenting opinion is automatically labeled trolling.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Someone needs a hug today...

Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled programming:


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

\


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

A MattR of Time said:


> no, they know there are tons of posers with too much money......
> 
> So, when I need to wash my hands or reach into one of my wife's outdoor fish ponds, I should just run and swap straps first? What's the point of wearing a diver then?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


if that's what you want to do you can certainly change it out before washing your hands. Me, I don't mind if I get a splash or two of water on it. You must not have any leather of any kind if you're afraid of it getting a little wet. And you also don't need a diver to wash your hands or put them In a fish pond. I mean, if we're gonna get down to it, unless you're diving more than 100 ft. we can all just wear Walmart watches.

I gotta say, I don't think the Tudor guys are in the board room going "hey, everyone's buying these leather divers, let's strap one on our Black Bay and sell it to all the posers."


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

You were a diving watch so you can put your hand in your wife's fish pond and you are calling us posers?



A MattR of Time said:


> no, they know there are tons of posers with too much money......
> 
> So, when I need to wash my hands or reach into one of my wife's outdoor fish ponds, I should just run and swap straps first? What's the point of wearing a diver then?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

No, so I don't hafta worry about weather or not my watch gets soaked.

Honestly, how many of you that wear leather straps on your divers let them get wet or submerged without a second thought?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

smalls said:


> if that's what you want to do you can certainly change it out before washing your hands. Me, I don't mind if I get a splash or two of water on it. You must not have any leather of any kind if you're afraid of it getting a little wet. And you also don't need a diver to wash your hands or put them In a fish pond. I mean, if we're gonna get down to it, unless you're diving more than 100 ft. we can all just wear Walmart watches.
> 
> I gotta say, I don't think the Tudor guys are in the board room going "hey, everyone's buying these leather divers, let's strap one on our Black Bay and sell it to all the posers."


Really? A splash or two is all you allow?

And no, I don't wear leather on my divers. Like I said, leather is for dress watches and chronos that will never see water....

Really, wear whatever kind of strap you wanna on your diver. But to me it's kinda like putting 24" spinners and low profile tires on a 4X4.....

YMMV.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

My leather gets wet all the time.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

A MattR of Time said:


> Such a sad, sad thread. All of these dive watches that will never get wet because of the leather straps. I don't get it. Leather straps are for dress watches and chronos. Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 4


so what did the Italian navy use with the original panerai


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

A MattR of Time said:


> Really? A splash or two is all you allow?
> 
> And no, I don't wear leather on my divers. Like I said, leather is for dress watches and chronos that will never see water....
> 
> ...


living down south there's no way I can wear a leather strap in the summer months. It's so humid down here it would get skunked up before you could say Watchuseek. But during the winter when I'm not at the pool or the lake every weekend, it's nice to change up the look a bit with a leather strap. They look great with jeans and feel great on the wrist. If I'm giving my son a bath or in your case messing with the fish pond, I just take it off for a couple of minutes. Like you said, wear whatever you like because life is much too short to worry about everyone else. Keep posting up the leathers guys.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

I live in a hot and humid climate............. but even so, would rarely wear a watch NOT on a leather strap.

I just love leather straps, have nil time for bracelets (I think most look tacky), and rubber ain't really my thing. 

If I'm going swimming I generally just take my watch off. It's not a big deal.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

soundfanz said:


> I live in a hot and humid climate............. but even so, would rarely wear a watch NOT on a leather strap.
> 
> I just love leather straps, have nil time for bracelets (I think most look tacky), and rubber ain't really my thing.
> 
> If I'm going swimming I generally just take my watch off. It's not a big deal.


yep, you got me beat in Australia. I'm definitely not that far south. Would love to visit there sometime. All this leather talk has got me wanting another. Off to shop.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

THIS is the watch for which this Steveo was made. Somewhow it just wasn't working for me on the TSAR, but I think it totally rocks the Seamaster.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*G.Gerlach FOKA on Kain Heritage strap*


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

RICH61703 said:


> so what did the Italian navy use with the original panerai


Thank you, I was just about to post this.


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Pam 305 one a Gunny 74


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't wait for December when everything goes back on leather.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> Kazimon on awesome Allison Leatherworks AKA Timesofplenty strap with back piece. Amazing shade of reddish brown.
> 
> View attachment 958552
> 
> ...


Same strap, different 1500 bronze. This is a V1. The other was a V2.


----------



## Who is John Galt (Mar 11, 2009)

I have seen several nice straps in this post that say they are a SNPR strap--can someone direct me to where I can purchase those-thanks


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Who is John Galt said:


> I have seen several nice straps in this post that say they are a SNPR strap--can someone direct me to where I can purchase those-thanks


Here is Joe's website. He's also a member here SNPR9696 (And has a few for sale on the Strap sales forum)
SNPR Straps


----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is my SO abyss in a beaubands croc strap:































Here are some more pictures of my other beaubands croc on a seawolf and SO i got 5 total straps and they are great it makes the watch look rough:

http://s121.photobucket.com/user/bhudrei323/library/Beaubands


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Banko (Oct 6, 2010)

Recently I have bought too many straps.. Here is another new one from Peter Gunny, this time on my Kemmner 007.
Difficult to capture the true color, hence the picture spam. Hope you do not mind.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Banko said:


> Recently I have bought too many straps.. Here is another new one from Peter Gunny, this time on my Kemmner 007.
> Difficult to capture the true color, hence the picture spam. Hope you do not mind.


Not spam at all. I love both the strap and watch. Congrats.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

111 on a SNPR Oil Tanned Black


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

litlmn said:


> Here is Joe's website. He's also a member here SNPR9696 (And has a few for sale on the Strap sales forum)
> SNPR Straps


Thank you


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Anonimo on a Horween Derby SNPR Strap


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Posers??? Guy, that word died 15 years ago....sounds like someone just cant afford a nice leather and calls the rest of us posers because we have some that cost as much as one of his watches.... go back to affordables and stay out of our thread then, heres my Laguna on Europelli Horween Shell Cordovan Color #8


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS,

I had my Breitling Colt II automatic on a Hirsch Extreme rubber strap for a couple of months.









Recently I swapped that out for the Worn & Wound (yes, that review blog) horween leather strap and am loving it!

















As you can see, I swapped out the W&W buckle for a polished Breitling Pro Diver strap tang. Looks pretty nice IMO. 

Cheers!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Panerai 356 with Europelli strap


----------



## lordhelmut (Sep 8, 2012)

And here is Seiko Pepsi on the custom leather strap.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Tx


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Eeeer, Yup. Several in fact.

Here's one.... 
















-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Late to the party as usual.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is my battered 7002 on a distressed leather Zulu from CheapestNatoStraps.com







And an Ecozilla on a Lederarts.ch ammo








The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Oops, uploaded the wrong pic of the 7002 - you can't see the strap! Try this one:








The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

MKII LRRP. On leather.









-Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## derids (Nov 16, 2011)

Camy Military Diver.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sinn U2 on a SNPR Strap


----------



## JiradthK (Oct 13, 2013)

My Seiko Tuna with Landa Strap


----------



## JiradthK (Oct 13, 2013)

My OMEGA Seamaster Pro 300M with 2 tone crocodile straps


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sumo + leather nato from cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## schweinhund (Oct 16, 2010)

Gunny


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

A Greg Stevens Design horween leather "Natural Dublin" strap that I recently ordered, turned up today. I purchased it specifically to go with my Magrette Maona Pacific Professional............................and here are the results:


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

K-Straps 'Shrapnel'


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

giorgos mg said:


>


That is really nice!


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

Blue Mako. Crown & Buckle strap. Garden gnome.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Shawnny said:


> That is really nice!


Thank you!
005 with Greenstraps


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Lovin the leather.......


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got a custom zulu fro Dustin at N80 Leather.


----------



## MeatDuck (Feb 23, 2013)

Camguy said:


> Just got a custom zulu fro Dustin at N80 Leather.
> 
> View attachment 1273073
> 
> ...


Nice watch man  next time buy some lotion :| first time in my life i react on skin, your arm looks dryer than sahara


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

While this watch is good to 660 feet and has an elapsed time bezel and a water resistant strap, I wouldn't dive with it.


----------



## avantlvr (Feb 23, 2011)

giorgos mg said:


>


Beautiful! Details on the strap?


----------



## avantlvr (Feb 23, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> Glazed Cognac Alligator backed with a Root Beer Latigo


Sounds tasty!


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Moray 44 on ammo


----------



## progman2000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Wilhelm Meister (May 6, 2013)

Hello Ocean Explorers!

This is as close as it gets to leather in my Seahorse Stable:

Victorinox 500m quartz with polished Stingray made by hardworking and honest thai hand and knife

















Canadian Shark made by E-Bay on a watch which honestly cannot dive or swim good (and is off-thread)









Canadian Shark was borrowed with satisfying effect from the no name honest german quartz watch which can dive and swim good, 
and replaced to satisfying effect by the honestly colorful strap.









Sorry for the quartz divers - but the exact timing down below the ocean worries me a lot.

Happy Diving!


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

9300 POC on Kain Heritage Xiram Limited Horned Gator


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

SAS Sea-01 LE



Ecozilla


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Tagdevil said:


> Lovin the leather.......


These pictures make me wonder if there is any watch with double holes in a lugs (not drilled through of course)? Another pair for bracelet and another for leather or rubber. It looks so much better when there is just a little or no gab between the case and strap.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

ArticMan said:


> These pictures make me wonder if there is any watch with double holes in a lugs (not drilled through of course)? Another pair for bracelet and another for leather or rubber. It looks so much better when there is just a little or no gab between the case and strap.


The problem with the strap being close to the case is that with any variance in the strap thickness, you are going to run into unsightly rubbing of the strap on the case. Probably fine with rubber, but with leather it usually leaves a noticeable mark.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

ArticMan said:


> These pictures make me wonder if there is any watch with double holes in a lugs (not drilled through of course)? Another pair for bracelet and another for leather or rubber. It looks so much better when there is just a little or no gab between the case and strap.


There are watches design that way. Momentum M1 diver are such a way.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ArticMan said:


> These pictures make me wonder if there is any watch with double holes in a lugs (not drilled through of course)? Another pair for bracelet and another for leather or rubber. It looks so much better when there is just a little or no gab between the case and strap.


The Victorinox Swiss Army Divemaster Mechanicals also have two sets of spring bar holes. One inboard for straps, and one set a little farther out on the lugs for the bracelet. At least the older models did. Not all came with bracelets though. Clever stuff, that two set design.

RD


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

ArticMan said:


> These pictures make me wonder if there is any watch with double holes in a lugs (not drilled through of course)? Another pair for bracelet and another for leather or rubber. It looks so much better when there is just a little or no gab between the case and strap.


I had Wenger Terragraph that had double springbar holes.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

RedSea had two sets of lug holes. I'm not sure if it was a design flaw or planned. 
Removing the bracelet proved to be almost impossible to put it back on.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Bigest issue I had with Wenger was that it's easy to miss a lug hole and put sprinbar in non matching holes. I did it at least once every time I changed straps.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Lousy pics. Think I still have some cleaner in there...lol


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Good God, look at the size of that thing! Dude, you are a stud!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

My Gen 1 Omega Planet Ocean Chrono has two sets of lug holes. They aren't closer to the watch head, they're higher on the lugs. They work well to select a proper set of holes depending how thick the strap is that I'm putting on it. I like my strap's as flush with the top edge of the lugs as possible.


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Here go


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

LittleTim said:


> There are watches design that way. Momentum M1 diver are such a way.


That's interesting that someone has really done it. About the marks that strap may (or may not) leave while rubbing the watch case.... does it really matter if marks are between the lugs? One never sees them. And metal is often very roughly finished between the lugs if watch is delivered with bracelet only (Rolex, Eterna Kontiki XXL that is shown in my Avatar... )

But here is one of my divers in Suunto's water resistant leather. Very comfortable comparet to original bracelet.


----------



## f308gt4 (Feb 25, 2013)

Someone in this thread posted a pic of their watch on a Crown and Buckle Cavallino strap. I thought that strap would look good on my Planet Ocean 8500, and I was right...


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


cheese n rice! Your watch is way too THIN!!!!!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Love the thick strap from Halios









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

O1B on Hirsch Liberty









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry bout the crappy photos. Not anywhere as good as you professionals. But theses are my Steinies on leather.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beben (Nov 4, 2013)

Tuna Can with a brown leather strap


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## ryoder (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)

16613TT on Longines Strap..


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

H2O & Puck on SNPR, UTS on Greg Stevens

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

That SNPR on the H2O is so cool!


"I'm just a witness."


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Halios tropik b strap made from old Russian ww2 boots from master strapmaker Delaurian


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Jme. said:


> That SNPR on the H2O is so cool!
> 
> "I'm just a witness."


Thanks. Joe makes great straps.


----------



## Funbunny (Apr 7, 2013)

What a great thread ;-)

Here's my White Sammy on a Di-modell carbon/leather strap.


----------



## Funbunny (Apr 7, 2013)

&#8230;another one - putting a white python on my AutoZilla ;-)


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is my blue HC on black shark. At first I thought to go blue leather but went with black in the end. I really like this combo.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPR Horween Black Derby on the Helson
Sitting on top a SNPR Belt


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

All Diaboliq Straps


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ I've complimented your straps before, and once again I must say WOW! You do call that "Cork" I hope  Stunning!

RD


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^ I've complimented your straps before, and once again I must say WOW! You do call that "Cork" I hope  Stunning!
> 
> RD


Yep...thank you my friend


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

My Squale 20 ATMOS on a Hirsch Duke strap. I love how it plays off of the brown bezel. Very classic look.


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Yep...thank you my friend


Seriously Joe, fantastic work!

"I'm just a witness."


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Leather + Diver


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Armida A1 on Swiss WW2 leather Ammo strap


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

DB Alpha Marine 500 on a Crown & Buckle Marina Brown Vintage


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

My favorite combo these days, Tropik B on ADC leather zulu from Gabo Magic!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

That belt looks great! Do you sell those?



snpr9696 said:


> SNPR Horween Black Derby on the Helson
> Sitting on top a SNPR Belt


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

nolanz14 said:


> That belt looks great! Do you sell those?


We will be on a custom size basis only.


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Not leather but......


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> Not leather but......


Cork looks badass Joe!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Danny T said:


> Cork looks badass Joe!!


So is it really Cork? How in heavens can you work with that medium with it's soft attributes? Crazy! In your catalog, I dub this one "The Corker" :-!

RD


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

My Longines Legend Diver with tan Di-Modell straps.




























These are the most comfortable straps I have ever tried on.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just received a couple of new straps for the SAS Sea, this is the first one I've worn:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPR Oil tanned


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

OM on olive C&B Wilton:


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

PRS-68 on a Di-Modell strap:





Michael


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Both hirsch terra arrived yesterday from watchobsession....





































Regards


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Does this count?

































Sent from the depths


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

MM300 on a BJ strap.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Conan435 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Boenna_69 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

giorgos mg;7135784
[IMG said:


> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5520/11461917553_6c06626e73_c.jpg[/IMG]


This strap with black bezel!


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


>


OT: How sturdy is that cork compared to leather? How does it react on water, scraps, bumps etc.?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Skodborg said:


> OT: How sturdy is that cork compared to leather? How does it react on water, scraps, bumps etc.?


Nonissue at all. It's leather backed.
It's also waterproof


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldie on cheapie eBay strap....


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> +1.
> Not sure where chriswalkerband got his fashion-o-meter machine from.
> I knew a guy who used to match his socks with his underwear. Said that's the "proper fashion."
> He probably owns the same fashion-o-meter machine.


+1.


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> +1.
> Not sure where chriswalkerband got his fashion-o-meter machine from.
> I knew a guy who used to match his socks with his underwear. Said that's the "proper fashion."
> He probably owns the same fashion-o-meter machine.


+1.:-d


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

martinz said:


>


Nice Russians!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

:-!Awesome collection!


----------



## Cptnajordan (Feb 24, 2013)

Deep blue valjoux on Snpr Whiskey Strap


----------



## Cptnajordan (Feb 24, 2013)

View attachment 1321775

Ball Diver Worldtime watch on my Snpr Strap.. My holy grail watch


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas~!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Tropik on Bas & Lokes

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

DB Pro Aqua 1500 on Bantoon



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Screamin6 (Jan 31, 2012)

W3 on well worn







Hirsch


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

3 different leather natos, the right one being a 2-piece nato.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Orient Ray on black distressed leather from Steveostraps.......


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Hirsch Liberty arrived today!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

PAM 25 on a Bakeka strap.


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Ocean 7 LM1 LE (unfortunately can't remember which strap this is)


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Baby tuna


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Kain Heritage - Xiran Heritage 22mm (with minimally or non- coated edges which I prefer)
Affordable and reasonable.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

2 x Helson Shark Divers (42s). Left : Heroic 18 - Vintage, with buckle replacement (pre Vs are too much for me).
Right : Crown & Buckle strap. My favourite is the 'Great White'. I will never part from these SD's.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Hirsch on SubC


----------



## Luis_Leite (Dec 31, 2013)

I enjoy seeing wor-out leather bracelets like the first one shown by the OP, not brand new looking ones.....


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Luis_Leite said:


> I enjoy seeing wor-out leather bracelets like the first one shown by the OP, not brand new looking ones.....


I'll make sure to let my dog chew my leather straps and the run over them with my car followed by a light BBQ of the ends before posting for your pleasure.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Luis_Leite said:


> I enjoy seeing wor-out leather bracelets like the first one shown by the OP, not brand new looking ones.....


There's nothing like a good vintage leather strap!


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

This has become my favorite combo lately.

Pepsi Mako on Beau Bands NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Did I miss it... is this the 1st...??:



Good stuff on here!


----------



## champagne_james (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Jelle86 said:


> 3 different leather natos, the right one being a 2-piece nato.


Awesome!!! Mind sharing where tou sourced the Natos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Awesome!!! Mind sharing where tou sourced the Natos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


N80 makes some like that. I have one and it's the best quality that I have ever seen.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Awesome!!! Mind sharing where tou sourced the Natos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure I would. The left one is a vintage distressed leather nato that I bought on Ebay from a guy from Australia (Vintage Distressed Choc Brown TAN Mustard Leather Nato Military Watch Strap Band | eBay) They seem to be currently out of stock.

The middle one is a 'cognac leather nato' by Bantoon (a german company). Bought it from a Dutch webshop (Nato horlogebanden en Nato straps leer, de Horlogebandenspecialist).

The right one is a 2-piece nato that is custom made for me by Johnny Torrez (http://www.johnnystraps.com). More pictures in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/modded-scuba-dude-960045.html?highlight=


----------



## Screamin6 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great white on a Johnny T strap


----------



## badwolf (Oct 9, 2010)

lotsofstufftogo said:


> I saw this really sweet Seiko SKA383P1on a Black leather strap and fell instantly in love with it. I wanted to know are there any other Divers on leather out in WUS land. Check out post # 15 of this thread and you'll see what I mean.


Pam offers 11 kinds of leather. My favorite is pam 305 on assolutamente


----------



## Skodborg (Feb 25, 2012)

Baby Tuna on a custom Clover Strap.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

My brand new kinetic diver's watch.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

New leather strap arrived today


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 42 Grey Miyota on a new Crown and Buckle Marina leather strap..... I'm liking it alot........


----------



## jz3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Helson Shark Diver Bronze 45mm on a buttery soft Kevin Rogers Ammo custom









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Seiko Spork on brown Hirsch Liberty and black sharkskin.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Please familiarize yourself with our rules and guidelines regarding trademark infringement and Marina Militare marked watches.*


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh no!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


> *Please familiarize yourself with our rules and guidelines regarding trademark infringement and Marina Militare marked watches.*


Oh Brother...Here we go.
Marina Militare is not trademarked it translates "Italian Navy"
If I recall the Crown lock was expired in the 70"s and it isnt even the same lock used by Panerai
The BIG Watch Forum: Panerai vs RXW MM issues


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets try these then


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)

Which classic semi dressy style leather strap would look good on my PO? Maybe a SNPR Derby or a Hirsch?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


> Oh Brother...Here we go.
> Marina Militare is not trademarked it translates "Italian Navy"
> If I recall the Crown lock was expired in the 70"s and it isnt even the same lock used by Panerai
> The BIG Watch Forum: Panerai vs RXW MM issues


I don't think that's really the point. The point is that it's against the rules here, whether we like it or not. It was a stunning strap though.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> I don't think that's really the point. The point is that it's against the rules here, whether we like it or not. It was a stunning strap though.


It's always something here.
Thank you shawnny


----------



## sunk702 (Jan 27, 2013)

finally just finished all 153 pages of checking out these beautiful watches. Got some great inspirations of leather and diver watch combos. Now all I need are a diver watch and a nice leather strap. lol


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> Kazimon on awesome Allison Leatherworks AKA Timesofplenty strap with back piece. Amazing shade of reddish brown.


Now on Nautilus II


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

Vostok Amphibia Bronze


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

My FF on a shark leather strap


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Checking in with one 1958 classic (Steve McQueen's Porsche 356A 1600) with another 1958'ish classic (MK II Kingston homage to late 1950s Rollie, on Hirsch Lord strap with leather-hinged deployant).










More pics of the car:

Photos: 1958 Type 356A Speedster | Phenomenal Porsches Owned by Janis Joplin, Steve McQueen, and Ralph Lauren | Vanity Fair
Porsche by Design: Seducing Speed | North Carolina Museum of Art

// Tapatalk for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Checking in with one 1958 classic (Steve McQueen's Porsche 356A 1600) with another 1958'ish classic (MK II Kingston homage to late 1950s Rollie, on Hirsch Lord strap with leather-hinged deployant).


Wow, nice pair! How long have you owned them?


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

cool pic, I was there Saturday for the Porsche exhibit myself!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

This is my second Europelli strap. They are great straps!


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Threw the puck on leather with an extra ploprof clasp I had laying around. Seems to balance out the dial pretty nicely.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

New Leather on my Aquadive GMT
Strap from Steve0straps


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


>


2 questions - 1 is that the buckle that comes with the titanium version of that watch? Also, which color leather is that one from your shop?


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Blue Orient Ray on ebay alligator strap from BKK (timing piano practice):


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SD350 said:


> 2 questions - 1 is that the buckle that comes with the titanium version of that watch? Also, which color leather is that one from your shop?


Yes that's the Buckle that can with the Ti version.
The Strap is a SNPR Horween Chromexcel Chestnut.


----------



## MrAperture (Dec 1, 2013)

Sawtooth on Panatime Brown Leather Mustang Strap









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAperture (Dec 1, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Today


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

matthew P said:


> New Leather on my Aquadive GMT
> Strap from Steve0straps
> View attachment 1356297
> View attachment 1356298
> View attachment 1357341


Quite different this strap, I like it!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just put this hodinkee leather on my Seamaster today, can't decide if I like it or not


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tissot Seastar 1000


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been wanting to post on this thread, but just never got around to it.

Casio with Diaboliq Range Patrol...



Casio Edifice on Anchor Ammo...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Pelagos on SNPR


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Horween SNPR Strap


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Crepas

topatolk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

MM300 on Brown


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

LLD with a Toshi strap


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

LLD with a Crown & Buckle strap


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

No diving ever to be experienced here unfortunately!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Heroic Diver on a SNPR Horween


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Black leather with a yellow twist.....


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

LLD with an Europelli calfskin.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sure you like this C&B even more! :-!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

You guys have some photography skills! I'm almost embarrassed to post my pics.

My Glycine Goldeneye has new shoes. Hadley Roma MS885 oil tanned strap.



















I was being a strap snob but someone talked me into trying it. I like the results.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

The LLD was just made for leather...such a versatile watch. Great pics Femenko!



Fomenko said:


> LLD with an Europelli calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 1372489
> 
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL









But hey I'm a STRAP WHORE


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> LOL-LOL-LOL-LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That is a lot of strappage!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ApexWildCard said:


> That is a lot of strappage!


Thanks for the nod.
Love the $$ pic ......;-)


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

LLD with Crown & Buckle strap


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Had this two piece Nato custom made from Horween leather by ALDRoss for my Omega Seamaster


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Dont have my divers on leather yet, but seriously thinking of purchasing some suede leather natos for my watches.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fomenko said:


> I'm sure you like this C&B even more! :-!
> 
> View attachment 1372535
> 
> ...


That Vachetta strap is one of my favorites.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

VoltesV said:


> Dont have my divers on leather yet, but seriously thinking of purchasing some suede leather natos for my watches.


Can't go wrong. Such a great look. Versatile as can be too.

I have engaged a maker from WUS: mnielse
Great communication, prices and great looking products. I have yet to receive anything as they are in the making but going from previous works and his albums I know he's ace.


----------



## USN_ED (Feb 5, 2014)

I bought the Seiko SNE109 with Orange Dial and Resin band in December. The orange dial isn't a bright orange but has a nice dark brown hue in it. The wife took a liking to it so I put a Seiko MS9220 genuine brown lizard watch band on it and gave it to her. She says it's a bit heavy for her but likes it. The SUP896 with a Gold Dial is also her's.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

dainese said:


> Can't go wrong. Such a great look. Versatile as can be too.
> 
> I have engaged a maker from WUS: mnielse
> Great communication, prices and great looking products. I have yet to receive anything as they are in the making but going from previous works and his albums I know he's ace.


Thanks matey. Checked out mnielse's products and they look awesome :-! Will try to get hold of him. Cheers.


----------



## Coyote555 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Bremont Supermarine 500 on vintage leather:


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ruhla NVA Kampfschwimmer on a custom made leather strap.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

One of my favorite diver on leather combos...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a couple.

Black Monster on a Time Factors bund.








Magrette Moana Pacific Pro on a customer Clover strap.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's my last 3

Tx

Roberto


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> View attachment 1383446
> View attachment 1383447
> View attachment 1383449


That Breitling/strap combo is KILLER. Among the best combos I've ever seen.

I think this is one that's been kicking around on the sales forum for a while. Every time I see the photo on watchrecon I'm impressed.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

hoppes-no9 said:


> That Breitling/strap combo is KILLER. Among the best combos I've ever seen.
> 
> I think this is one that's been kicking around on the sales forum for a while. Every time I see the photo on watchrecon I'm impressed.


Thanks 
I love the combo but just didn't care enough about the watch. 
Now it's sold.








Tx

Roberto


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

I kept seeing your SuperOcean on the FS section and thought the same, it just looks incredible on that strap.


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Done! wow absolutely fantastic thread.. Went through every single page and I'm more than convinced that I need a BOATLOAD of leather straps now... :-d


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't _think _I've posted this combo yet, but it's on my wrist tomorrow.


----------



## Arxs (Mar 19, 2013)

But a nice brown leather strap on my orange deepblue. Quite liking the results




(oops sorry cropped the photo on the wrong side lol)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On new shoes from Wotancraft (great quality & oustanding service) thus highly recommended


----------



## TnkCmdr (Jan 22, 2014)

timesofplenty said:


> Black & brown: A-OK with me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of watch is this. It looks great.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

TnkCmdr said:


> What kind of watch is this. It looks great.


Wilson Watch Works


----------



## TnkCmdr (Jan 22, 2014)

Guarionex said:


> I must agree with Rokuman, I also purchased some Horween Shell Straps from my shoe dealer who gets them from Nick Gabarro and these straps are amazing, I sweat alot and with these straps i dont have to worry about the strap smelling at all. They never lose that fresh leather smell no matter what.
> 
> It all started with the nato strap that he has on his omega i also purchased one and it was sad to say it didnt fit my watch due to the spring bars drilled to close to case, so i ordered 2 other Horweens Shells


Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

snpr9696, the strap in that second shot is lovely. What is it?


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

I like the Blumo on anything, so also on leather...


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Glycine combat sub goldeneye on a C&B marina strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Aramar Arctic Ocean just arrived, new custom strap added immediately.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Funbunny (Apr 7, 2013)

My much used and loved white Samurai, now on Rally-strap ;-). Pic taken with iPhone 5 camera.


----------



## Funbunny (Apr 7, 2013)

Same white Sammy with Carbon/leather from Di-Modell ( Nikon D70 ).


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Pam 372 (suposed to be a diver) with hirch terra dark brown










Regards

Cesar


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

MM300 on Di Modell.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teejnut (Jul 17, 2013)

Sarb059 on a leather NATO.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhudrei (Feb 2, 2010)

One of my favorite strap its made out of toad leather from beau bands.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

watchcrank said:


> snpr9696, the strap in that second shot is lovely. What is it?


Thank you sir
That's a Horween Wheat with a dye treatment in the stitch channels.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Armida A1 on Panatime


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

bigwatch13 said:


> View attachment 769824


Really like this strap, can someone tell me who makes it?


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

dfl3506 said:


> Really like this strap, can someone tell me who makes it?


Hi
Its from Steinhart


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

bigwatch13 said:


> Hi
> Its from Steinhart


Cheers, thanks for that.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not a great pic. Ted Su Ammo









Looks more like this in person


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Magrette MP Chrono with BandRbands strap


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## dr creed (Jul 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This just came up on my phone as: "Leather strap on"

The wife was looking over my shoulder and said, "What the ....?!"


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice helmet.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kazimon on Europelli Chocolate. Wow, this strap is comfortable!


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Morellato Caravaggio on a Seiko SKX173.


----------



## maddog71 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

StrapCode deer strap in my LLD.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Dreadnought Voyager on Micah Vetrata.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you think this strap would look good on an SKX007, and if so, what buckle should I get (brushed, polished, PVD)? It's a panatime burgundy tobacco.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Artego 500M on tan leather


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

official pic that I adore


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Steinhart 30atm on BJ strap


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Maranez Bangla on Chimaera military olive green.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

POC on swiss ammo strap


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

roadie said:


> Steinhart 30atm on BJ strap


Wow that Steinhart is beautiful! It looks so peaceful and calm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Froggo said:


> Wow that Steinhart is beautiful! It looks so peaceful and calm


Gee, thanks. This was actually a test shot and a trial of a new pic hosting site (Imgur). Sorry about the lint, the hands could have been positioned better and the lighting isn't very good. This is a hard watch to photograph as the hands pick up a lot of reflection and tend to disappear at different angles. Looking forward to putting on a red sharkie for the summer.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Received OVM on Monday.



















Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghingus (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

I really like the blackbay... Sold mine few weeks ago because of a big grail that i got, but is a very noce watch. Today, omega po + hirsh terra dark brown:



















Regards

Cesar


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Still POC on swiss ammo


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Magrette Regattare Tiki with Fluco strap.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## bradda (Mar 6, 2009)

Pelagos on strap from Czech strap maker Zrno


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Steinhart OVM on Steinhart Coffee brown leather strap.


----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Still one of my favorites: one of the first series Pro Divers, formerly two-toned so it has gold lettering, hands, and indices. I chuckle ever time it's mistaken for a Raven Vintage or a Steinhart Vintage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Love the last one...mind telling what it is...
thanks


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ruhla NVA Kampfschwimmer


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

ahkeelt said:


> Love the last one...mind telling what it is...
> thanks


Horween Mustard SNPRStrap


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

My amateur pix of Joe's SNPR Horween Wheat Dublin on my Deep Blue Pro Aqua:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

A modded SKX on a Di-Modell strap


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup, put my Victorinox Dive Master 500 Chrono Black Ice on a very nice Black Leather Bund Strap. Very comfortable. The watch does not jam into the top of your hand with this strap. Also, I think it looks great, especially for Daily Desk Diver Duty.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ball Diver w/brown leather NATO, thoughts?


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

billyp7718 said:


> Ball Diver w/brown leather NATO, thoughts?


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ I Like it.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Armida A7 on "N80"...:-!


----------



## dwbosch (Dec 10, 2013)

My faithful Hammy Frogman on an equally-tough Hirsh Liberty...


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

... and another one...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Crown and Buckle strap, matches the watch well, comfortable and affordable









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7040 on Meva "ammunition bag" strap...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

Handmade by Pripijat


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

a couple past and present....


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Moscow Classic:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

mine are inexpensive ones..


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Maddog strap on Pam 356


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

BeauBands


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

This thread inspired me to get a leather strap!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Maddog strap on a Pam 112


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Never.


----------



## alfred.newman (Jul 1, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Fomenko said:


> Maddog strap on Pam 356


Great taste in straps 

Check out my Maddog elephants that recently arrived. Ingomar is awesome! I have a couple baseball straps incoming from him as well. Can't wait


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Great taste in straps
> 
> Check out my Maddog elephants that recently arrived. Ingomar is awesome! I have a couple baseball straps incoming from him as well. Can't wait


What's the watch in the middle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just put this on the SKXA35


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Halios Laguna on a Delaurian vintage Russian officer ww2 Army Boot leather strap,

I love this strap it goes with quite a few of my watches but I think look especially nice on the Laguna





































And with my tropik b on a Horween Shell Cordovan strap


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Lots of great straps. Now you've seen the good stuff. Here's a pic of a vintage Orient on a cheap strap. Bought an Orkina for less than $20 delivered, to practice switching hands, and used the strap for this watch. I think it has a nice look. This watch was not going near water anyway.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Cheap straps can look great too, I agree! This one was also less than $ 20, and it fits my most expensive piece like a glove..!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I spent the past few days looking at every one of the posts in this thread. I finished at the perfect time, because I just got this today:





















Brought to me by the fine people from:














Thanks docvail (Chris)! It's awesome!

I also placed an order on a black Hirsch Mobile with the curved ends...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

snpr9696 said:


>


What strap is that? Very nice.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Honkylips said:


> What strap is that? Very nice.


Horween Wheat from SNPR Straps


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Orient ray on a C&B leather NATO strap made by Logan Zane leathers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MADDOG Straps 'baseball straps'


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7049 on Worn and Wound leather NATO...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

D$_Straps Elephant. Look at the fantastic texture.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

cajun1970 said:


>


Awesome!! What kind of strap if I may?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

I do it when fancying up a diver but like the obvious- it's ironic having leather on a dive strap unless it's waterproof otherwise you'll be strap changing before diving haha


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

davidtsee said:


> I do it when fancying up a diver but like the obvious- it's ironic having leather on a dive strap unless it's waterproof otherwise you'll be strap changing before diving haha


Except, most divers suffer from sever dehydration their entire lives.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

davidtsee said:


> I do it when fancying up a diver but like the obvious- it's ironic having leather on a dive strap unless it's waterproof otherwise you'll be strap changing before diving haha


Chromexcel Leather can deal with the water.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

New Worn and Wound Horween strap. It's nice and thick.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

cajun1970 said:


>


Info please

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe that is an alligator strap from Panatime.com. I saw Cajun post that info in another thread.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


>


Nice strap and great photo. You're doing very nice work.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Nice strap and great photo. You're doing very nice work.


Thank you


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Blancpain on Greg Stevens cordovan #8


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

RT Diver 300 Pro on perfect cordovan by Ota "Zrno", Praha


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

111 and a 177 on SNPR Leather


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Got a new strap in the mail!

Hirsch Mobile Leonardo


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Black Mako on Fossil strap:









U200 SDR on Crown & Buckle Marina:


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

I put my Helson on my Halios Horween.










"I'm just a suspect"


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Dreadnought on Toshi saddle.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a C&B soft leather strap with deployant clasp on my Scurfa Diver One: Silicone. I like the look and feel. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Replaced the Brady with Italian leather for some serious desk diving.










Smells good...


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Deep Blue Master Explorer on Anchor Ammo Strap...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Home-made distressed leather strap on a home-made Black Bay homage:


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I might've posted this one before, but it's what I'm wearing today.


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

OOB


----------



## M1911A1 (Apr 21, 2014)

wearing this one yesterday


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

svorkoetter said:


> Home-made distressed leather strap on a home-made Black Bay homage:


Mate that's really nice your a very talented guy top work


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

Micah Mauser Ammo on the Oceaneer.


----------



## Sniper13 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seal on Alligator...


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

My Hydro on Ostrich...


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Some Seatime action....


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)

OOB


----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Military Green from Heuerville Straps


----------



## argilag (Feb 18, 2012)

Hirsch Terra

topatolk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Reverting (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Bas & Lokes on the Pelagos


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Stewart is a great guy...






...and an awesome strap-smith!


mattcantwin said:


> Military Green from Heuerville Straps


----------



## Borten (May 8, 2014)

Hello, great thread and forum!
This is my first post. I just signed up to contribute, after frequently visiting as a non member...

Affordable Marc & Sons diver on vegetable tanned Hirsch Liberty. I blacked out the watch logo myself.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Borten said:


> Hello, great thread and forum!
> This is my first post. I just signed up to contribute, after frequently visiting as a non member...
> 
> Affordable Marc & Sons diver on vegetable tanned Hirsch Liberty. I blacked out the watch logo myself.
> ...


Welcome aboard! Nice combination. How is the Marc & Sons watch? I have a real itch for a milsub. I've noticed this brand but not seen much comment.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Nassau & Toshi


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Borten (May 8, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Welcome aboard! Nice combination. How is the Marc & Sons watch? I have a real itch for a milsub. I've noticed this brand but not seen much comment.


Thank you! I'm very happy with the build quality, and the SS-bracelet It came on is very solid including clasp and SELs.
You can't go wrong with the miyota movemet and the sapphire and It only cost me a little over €100 brand new.

It is however much more substantial in size and height than a milsub!! I'd say It's a little bigger than my Seiko SKX173, lugs are 22mm.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

OEM Magrette leather bands, really soft! |>


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

My Ball Diver World Time watch on a customised strap.



















With a Wontancraft buckle










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Borten (May 8, 2014)

Selfmade strap with brass hardware. My first attempt, still room for improvement!!!
Dechromed bezel.
Brass surfaces slightly aged.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Borten said:


> Selfmade strap with brass hardware. My first attempt, still room for improvement!!!
> Dechromed bezel.
> Brass surfaces slightly aged.


How did you dechromed the bezel?


----------



## Borten (May 8, 2014)

martinz said:


> How did you dechromed the bezel?


That was easy:
I took off the bezel with a knife and sanded it with fine paper but i don't remember the grain size, maybe 200.
The whole process took 10 minutes.

To age the leather, brass buckle and bezel I buried the complete watch underground in the garden for 1 month (I'm serious).:-!


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Loys MTR on Clover Straps



















Looks so good I had to post it


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Just testing a cheap leather strap. Hmm??


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Crown & Buckle Harbor on a blue Mako Ray:


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## chalib (Jun 12, 2010)

Meva on puck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borten (May 8, 2014)

Low budget sub-hommage.


----------



## Mr Pegs (Jan 22, 2011)

Benarus Moray....


----------



## Chris B Duck (Sep 13, 2013)

Spent far too much time drooling over this thread, so here's my small contribution - a 41mm Longines HC auto with a new brown Hirsch. Works for me.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On hirsch


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Bombfrog Minesweeper









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Armida victorinox and glycine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

Helson SD 40 v2 on C&B Ravenna


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

Kazimon Nautilus II Bronze on a Europelli strap:


----------



## Dogmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Here is my Crepas Le Grand on a Heuerville Military Green strap and my UTS buckle.

IMAG0031 by Marc Obermann, on Flickr

Heuerville strap and UTS buckle 4 by Marc Obermann, on Flickr

Marc


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: Yes, As I matter of fact, I do....

_Here's one of them now..._.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

on 1940 swiss ammo strap


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

This
Pam111 in SNPR Horween Scritto


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

This one from me!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

A Ball EM diver worldtime










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Maranez LE on a SNPR Mustard Horween Cavalier


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Old strap, new buckle. Works decently until I make a new strap, as the buckle doesn't quite centre on the wrist side (it was for a butterfly style deployant)


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

phosfiend said:


> Old strap, new buckle. Works decently until I make a new strap, as the buckle doesn't quite centre on the wrist side (it was for a butterfly style deployant)


That's nice! Where did you get the buckle?


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Voila: http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...clasp-seat-belt-lock-spring-latch-p-2419.html

It's a decent buckle


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

phosfiend said:


> Voila: 20mm, 22mm or 24mm Sandblasted Solid OME Style Watch Band Clasp
> 
> It's a decent buckle


Yeah, I like it. That combo you have is very nice!


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Cheers, I suspect I've run out of this leather though...


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Six Pounder on a BJ Straps leather band.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapapazipedydooayeaye.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

On the Halios leather


----------



## zstampe (Oct 7, 2011)

Deep blue master explorer III on a custom made baseball glove leather strap. 

















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Vostok Amphibia on kangaroo 2-piece nato.










Orient Marshall on a distressed leather nato.










Steinhart OVM on Steinhart coffee leather strap.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

It's a Kazimon weekend:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Pam on the SNPR Nubuck


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

timesofplenty said:


> It's a Kazimon weekend:


I wish I could give this more than one like.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

SAS sea 1 on an old homemade deploy


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

372


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

^ ^ Scott....your 372 on that strap is just stunning !!!


God Bless,
Liz


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Heres a couple.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Took me forever to get to the end of this thread - finally made it. I can contribute my Seafarer on a Micah Mauser ammo strap. I tip my hat to all the talented strap makers out there; I think there is a certain nobility in being able to turn a device that was designed for war into something beautiful and functional for our time pieces.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Put the Barbos on leather.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

sent from my Note 3


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My Sterile 6538 Homage with ETA 2842 Inside not to forget with hack lever added. 

I vintagized the leather strap with the tools at home.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That's an awesome buckle but at $189 is a little steep for me. Wear it in good health sir.



Aydrian said:


> My Ball Diver World Time watch on a customised strap.
> 
> With a Wontancraft buckle
> 
> ...


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Just applied some Dr. J's leather treatment


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

timesofplenty said:


>


I love the buckle!

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> That's an awesome buckle but at $189 is a little steep for me. Wear it in good health sir.


Thanks a million Bro.

I have been looking around for cheaper and interesting buckles. My latest find: http://www.kainheritage.com

Definitely cost less than wontoncraft.

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Aydrian said:


> I love the buckle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


Yup, Ennebi buckles are great. Was lucky to get a couple in 22mm.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are some cool buckles - thanks for the link.



Aydrian said:


> Thanks a million Bro.
> 
> I have been looking around for cheaper and interesting buckles. My latest find: Kain Heritage
> 
> ...


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Your mileage may vary (and maybe I got a dud), but the PVD on a Kain Heritage buckle I had was horrible, marking within minutes of unpacking it.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

phosfiend said:


> Your mileage may vary (and maybe I got a dud), but the PVD on a Kain Heritage buckle I had was horrible, marking within minutes of unpacking it.


Shucks.... I just ordered one PVD buckle.... Keeping my fingers crossed....

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Seiko Stargate w/Di-Modell Rallye


----------



## Irishsig (Sep 17, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> Military Green from Heuerville Straps


Who makes this watch? never mind, got it.


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Time Collector (Aug 14, 2012)

Gunny 74 strap on a Pam 305


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Wotancraft leather nato


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

UTS on a Toshi strap!


----------



## Stepper (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gunny on my PAM 25

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

A1 on Crown and Buckle leather..


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Raven on a SNPR Strap Wheat Horween.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Michael Porter said:


>


Your buckle pin is erect.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Irishsig (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm usually more of a bracelet guy but this leather strap really offsets the weight of the DB case.
It's like having a new watch again.:-!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*USED TO HAVE THESE 2,* *TRADED OFF NOW

*


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Brendan27 (Nov 23, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


>


That strap is lovely. What is it?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Brendan27 said:


> That strap is lovely. What is it?


Whiskey Vintage from SNPR Strap


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

while I wait for a strapcode miltat velcro I'm giving the Darth a run on leather.
Fits and wears well but its just temporary.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Regards

Cesar


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Whipped up a quick summer strap last night


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Cesar


What PAM model is that?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> What PAM model is that?


This is a luminor submersible pam024 that i had dlc'd by jack from international watch works&#8230; it's mine "poormans tuttonero" hehehe.....

Regards

Cesar


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys from Greece!! Have you any job for me? Because in Greece I will buy never Pam or Rolex or omega... Hahaha

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

GBOGH said:


> What PAM model is that?


I would also like to know. In fact, I asked, I think in a different thread, to see a picture of the back.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Orient Blue Ray on caiman croc leather, both watch and strap for less than $250... cheaper than some straps alone.


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's another Blue Ray. This one's on a Hirsch Terra Gold.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Shawnny said:


> I would also like to know. In fact, I asked, I think in a different thread, to see a picture of the back.


Sorry, i had not seen the question in another thread, but there's the photo...










Regards

Cesar


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPR whiskey vintage


----------



## Nicode70 (May 18, 2014)

I've posted thoses on the tag 2000 séries thread. But i guess this is also appropriate here:


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

Personally I like the leather/diver look. I ordered a Hirsch Mariner for my blue dial Pradata today... Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## trassher (Jan 20, 2014)

Orient Ray Black on custom vintage leather


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

please go to the end of thread.......


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

For two of my favorite divers I recently had two new straps made by one of our members: *EricE.*.....They are both made of Horween Chromexcel leather, and are about 4.5 to 5mm thick. Chromexcel is by far my favorite strap leather, great presence, soft, supple but with enough ooompf to stand up to the biggest, baddest diver. 
Have a few by Joe, (the best in the biz.), at SNPR straps too, and another coming, (see the poster above with the Pam on the Whiskey Horween)...... In this case, my Marathon JSAR and my Breitling Seawolf Avenger II.

Eric is a great guy to deal with, does wonderful work, (as you will see), has a quick turnaround and very WIS friendly prices:

The Avenger II:














































The JSAR:


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

A new shot of a combo I've posted before.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I do like to see the edges sealed on a watch strap, all those furry unfinished edges just look rough and amateur to me.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> I do like to see the edges sealed on a watch strap, all those furry unfinished edges just look rough and amateur to me.


It's just a look or style. It doesn't mean it's amateur. Just as sealed edges do not mean it's professional.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> It's just a look or style. It doesn't mean it's amateur. Just as sealed edges do not mean it's professional.


To each their own, but they just look unfinished to me. I said amateurish because that's how an amateur usually leave the edge, be it on a belt, watch band, whatever, before they learn the technique of edge finishing.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> To each their own, but they just look unfinished to me. I said amateurish because that's how an amateur usually leave the edge, be it on a belt, watch band, whatever, before they learn the technique of edge finishing.


This isn't the place for this!


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Made this last night while watching TV. Not feeling it  The huge keepers make it look goofy on my 7" wrist. Perhaps on a bigger wrist it would work...



















FWIW, as an amateur strap maker, I used to look down on unfinished edges, as I thought they looked unfinished and rough. My general style is to make very clean, stitchless straps with cleanly finished edges.

But I made a handful of unfinished-edge straps this summer and there's a real art in achieving that look well, and it's not to be under-appreciated. That rough edge can look awesome on the right watch! To make nice unfinished edges, there's a lot of forethought that goes into it; leather type, thickness, grain direction, 'fibrousness', do you oil them a bit etc...


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Fixed that strap - turned into a 1-piece 'thing'. Much more practical, super comfy in suede, and doesn't look ridiculous


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> This isn't the place for this!


What, to have an opinion?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> To each their own, but they just look unfinished to me. I said amateurish because that's how an amateur usually leave the edge, be it on a belt, watch band, whatever, before they learn the technique of edge finishing.


I like both. I think some watches look great with a roughy edge if done correctly. I like a natural burnished edge with a dark edge right at the top.









Nothing amateur about this.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

snpr9606 Beautiful straps


----------



## EricE (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't know about amateur but..... if my customer asks for a strap with unfinished edges, unfinished it is.

I tend to do that more with Horween CXL than any other leather though.

My $0.02

EricE


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

GBOGH said:


> What PAM model is that?


that would be the 24 (i think) with an aftermarket DLC/PVD Coating.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

dfl3506 said:


> To each their own, but they just look unfinished to me. I said amateurish because that's how an amateur usually leave the edge, be it on a belt, watch band, whatever, before they learn the technique of edge finishing.


Seems to me you're just a little unclear on the concept of a "custom strap"......I collect only dive watches, and mostly tool divers at that. I have had more than 100 straps made by some of the best strap-makers around, (meaning creative, talented, expert, skilled in all the techniques in finishing a strap), sometimes I want the edges finished most times I don't, especially on my tool divers. Most times on my dressier diver i look to reduce their bling with a rough cut strap. It has absolutely nothing to do with the strap-maker and everything to do with the specs set out by the customer, figure it out.... custom----customer, yes?

You do a tremendous disservice to the very talented strap-makers that abound in this forum and unfortunately display your ignorance as opposed to an "opinion" as well when you ascribe "amateurish" to the custom specs that a strap-maker follows....and who the hell cares about belts??


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

rlewisk said:


> Seems to me you're just a little unclear on the concept of a "custom strap"......I collect only dive watches, and mostly tool divers at that. I have had more than 100 straps made by some of the best strap-makers around, (meaning creative, talented, expert, skilled in all the techniques in finishing a strap), sometimes I want the edges finished most times I don't, especially on my tool divers. Most times on my dressier diver i look to reduce their bling with a rough cut strap. It has absolutely nothing to do with the strap-maker and everything to do with the specs set out by the customer, figure it out.... custom----customer, yes?
> 
> You do a tremendous disservice to the very talented strap-makers that abound in this forum and unfortunately display your ignorance as opposed to an "opinion" as well when you ascribe "amateurish" to the custom specs that a strap-maker follows....and who the hell cares about belts??


"Ignorance" because I happen to find rough edged straps "unfinished"? I made belts, ........, wallets etc for years, all hand stitched, so I'm not exactly ignorant about handmade leather goods. I only threw in belts (along with watch straps) as an example of leaving edges unfinished. My preference is to see a nice smooth edge on a strap, so if my opinion upsets your sensibilities, tough titty.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

"Tough titty"?.....Elegant retort, what are you 10 yrs old?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

rlewisk said:


> "Tough titty"?.....Elegant retort.
> 
> I rest my case.


I don't respond well to people who call me ignorant, so you set the scene.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Give it a rest guys


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Back to the watches.

Hirsch Tiger


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, give it a rest.

Modern meets new.

Great thread, don't ruin it.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Saddleback leather "Carbon" strap by Drew:


----------



## Aurevoir Gopher (Jul 11, 2013)

As a matter of fact, yes and it arrived today. But in all honesty I'll be putting it on a NATO when I get home. The hole configuration is off for me. One hole is much too loose and the other is too tight.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Muddy250 said:


> Back to the watches.
> 
> Hirsch Tiger
> 
> ...


Hi, how does the performance strap from hirsch feels? Good?

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> Hi, how does the performance strap from hirsch feels? Good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


Very good. Very soft and comfortable. As ever I fall between holes with straps but can get it close enough. The strap itself is the most comfortable out of the box one I've ever had.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## koda240 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPR Whiskey Padded Patina


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent an custom strap design to Prime Strap, waiting eagerly.... 
Here is a rendering of the strap design....










Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

While waiting for my strap, here is another combination which grown on me....

My benarus ti47 with SNPR Strap and Wontancraft buckle.



















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Aydrian said:


> Sent an custom strap design to Prime Strap, waiting eagerly....
> Here is a rendering of the strap design....
> 
> 
> ...


This is what he made for me. It's in the mail right now. And it has one more keeper made out of the skin. Jeremy does great work!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Really hate to use someone else's pic, but I have the exact same setup, just haven't received my real alligator strap in mail yet. For using the pic - I apologize. For using the strap on this gorgeous Helson Spear Diver - no apologies!


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Muddy250 said:


> Back to the watches.
> 
> Hirsch Tiger
> 
> View attachment 1567054


Wow. That is a really great pairing. One of the best I've seen of leather and a diver. I never would have thought of it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> This is what he made for me. It's in the mail right now. And it has one more keeper made out of the skin. Jeremy does great work!


I know! I actually asked him if he could make the same keeper for me, but he said not possible.... Oh well....

Jeremy is great to work with, just that he is quite busy, hence must be prepared to wait....

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy250 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hirsch Modena









Hirsch heavy calf


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

better pics


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Custom zulu from N80.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Camguy said:


> Custom zulu from N80.
> 
> View attachment 1570417


That looks amazing. Dustin makes some great sh*t!!!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes he does, and he's a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Guys, here are a couple quick and dirty telephone pictures of my sAs Dubh Linn (a wonderful timepiece) on Yoshi's Storm Gray leather strap with PVD buckle. The strap's color is more like shown on the wrist shot than the one with the strap laid out on my shapely left leg. Overtime, I expect the strap to darken and take on an antique patina, and that's what I'm after.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Hirsch Liberty on SKX BB mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBDX011 on Meva 'Ammo strap' leather...Work's!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


Oooo nice strap...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

batman1345 said:


> Oooo nice strap...


Thanks!!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

EDIT: Oops! Wrong thread! Here's one on leather


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally finished this strap- Not on a diver, but will be making more like it for my divers 



















More details here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1061631


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

phosfiend said:


> Finally finished this strap- Not on a diver, but will be making more like it for my divers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uboat? Model?


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Yessir, Classico AB 4/2 45mm


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Seamaster on Ostrich :










And canvas:









Olivier on leather :









Maranez on leather:









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## ccrdiver (Jul 6, 2014)

I have one on an Ancon Bronze. It looks nice.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

ridinfool said:


>


What adapters aare you using on your Ecozilla?


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankieg (Aug 4, 2013)

Omega SMP Quartz on Obsession II


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I have sooo many leather straps from ostrich to suede to alligator. Some are hand made and some are $$$$ OEM Panerai.






















































As much as I love the look and comfort of my many leather straps, my Panerai is a Dive watch and it is used for real diving. When its "go time", it wears its rubber dive strap.
After all, who buys a serious dive watch and doesn't dive with it?????? .;-)


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Resco Patriot on a Worn and Wound Model 1 Horween

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

rockin'ron said:


>


I saw the same pic on instagram from a strap seller - somebody may have stolen your pic or it might be you. Lol.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Bugra said:


> I saw the same pic on instagram from a strap seller - somebody may have stolen your pic or it might be you. Lol.


Yeah.................I stole it from myself, lol ;-)


----------



## dave (Apr 30, 2005)

Midsize SMP "electric blue"...I think aged leather is the perfect combo for this dial....


----------



## st.attila (Dec 24, 2009)

cajun1970 said:


>


Great look! Watch band manufacturer and model/color please? I'm thinking of getting a Orient Ray in blue. I'm very pleased with my one in black.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

st.attila said:


> Great look! Watch band manufacturer and model/color please? I'm thinking of getting a Orient Ray in blue. I'm very pleased with my one in black.


The famed Hirsch Liberty


----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Made a quick and dirty one-piece last night for my Stargate- the lug length makes two-piece straps look odd to me.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tissot:


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

OVM on what I believe is a Hadley Roma black alligator









OVM on a black leather w contrast stitching


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kazimon 1500 bronze on Worn & Wound Coal as I wait for my SNPR Dark Steel


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

zillas:


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Nothing too special - extra thick strap from panatime with a big ol buckle. Makes it a little less dressy for the casual outings, and more importantly is the only leather strap I have that accepts the massive Seiko tree trunk springbars.

(The picture looks black but it's chocolate brown)
Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

treated my natural leather nato last night with hestra leather ball. very pleased w result so put my new (to me) vintage seiko 7002-700J on it!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## MancSaint (Dec 5, 2010)

Marathon JSAR on a cherry Toshi, and SPORK on a papaya Toshi


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Seiko SBDB008 on leather


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

sAs Sea-01 Dubh Linn on Toshi leather:


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

White Samurai on Helson oem strap (strap courtesy of Jeepdad).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 1594282
> View attachment 1594283


Frankenmonster! I'll hit LIKE all day long.

Eric


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HapaHapa said:


> Frankenmonster! I'll hit LIKE all day long.
> Eric


Thx man, I like to give credit to Jay at MCWW whenever I can - for blasting the case FLAT LIGHT for me. 
Looks like metal concrete. (There are better pics at WRUW AUG 12 on Affordables.)


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Bas & Lokes "Jameson" on a Benarus Remora


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

chuckf1 said:


> Bas & Lokes "Jameson" on a Benarus Remora


Very nice. Bas & Lokes makes great straps.


----------



## thecesar50 (May 20, 2014)

Here's mine... don't think I like it. I'm going to stick to steel until the NATO arrives.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Shark leather only because my intent is to use them for diving.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Greg Stevens Dark Green


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


I think I need to make a Natural-Colour Strap now... Love that combo!

In the meantime here is mine:


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Here's my fifty


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Armida A1


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

MKII Nassau on Diaboliq black leather


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Shark!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

I have one right here! Armida A7 while I get a pre tort law class breakfast sandwich.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthraxabuz (Jun 2, 2009)

I often run my steelfish on the brown original leather. Think its a great kombo 









Sent from my Doxa Sub 750T Searambler


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


>


That is simply fantastic.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Found this strap in a drawer, no idea where it came from but will try it out, seems soft enough to curve well around my tiny wrist


----------



## batisbulalakaw (Mar 26, 2014)

Shark diver 40 on hirsch shoes


----------



## batisbulalakaw (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

Helson on a Hadley-Roma.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)

The Gang. From Left to right: Vostok Amphibia 090 on Horween leather strap, Bulova Catamount on Panatime strap, Vostok Amphibia Golden Eye Ministry on PAM style strap, Orient Ray Raven on Panatime strap. Bottom row: Orient Mako XL on leather NATO strap.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Halios Tropik B on Italian leather


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

My new to me SNPR on a 007


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Black Bay on distressed lambskin k-strap


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

Looks as good at night as in the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Two of my Magrette pieces: the Moana Pacific Diver and the Regattare Tiki.

OEM leather straps were changed for a Panatime strap and a blue Laco band from WatchBandCenter.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Cork SNPR


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

NY0045-05eb on Hirsch Mariner


----------



## hsiddharta (Apr 13, 2011)

trying new combination















how do you like it?

thanks
hans


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gunny Rules....


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

50 Shades of Grey nubuck ostrich on VDB 2013 SE


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

A couple of watches on a SNPR strap I picked up from a fellow member recently.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jopex said:


>


KILLER combo! What strap is that. LOVE it !


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> KILLER combo! What strap is that. LOVE it !


Thanks Danny! Strap is really affordable one, think it was 15 gpb or so.. It's sold by Sectime, padded suede orange leather. Thay have online shop and ebay shop. Prices are the same as far as I've seen.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bas & Lokes oxblood. I love the texture and stitching of this one.


----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

Is that 20mm or 22mm?


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

SUN019 on leather, love it!



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

A little minigolf with my daughter and the Magrette and a SNPR Cork Strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Leather Monster


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

My Ball World Time Diver given a new lease of life with a new strap and an awesome buckle. Enjoy the pictures!





































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


> A little minigolf with my daughter and the Magrette and a SNPR Cork Strap


Is cork nice to work with? If you don't mind my asking, where do you get/what do you look for in terms of starting material?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## anirudh.412 (Sep 13, 2013)

Skyfire said:


> Halios Tropik B on Italian leather


Gorgeous! Mind sharing the source of that strap?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Just put my PO 8500 XL on a custom water buffalo leather and loving it!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

[/URL


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nubuck by SNPR straps cost more than twice the MDV-106, but worth it...totally awesome band!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Aydrian said:


> My Ball World Time Diver given a new lease of life with a new strap and an awesome buckle. Enjoy the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one Baller of a combo right there!!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't take a lot of good pictures but I'm pretty proud of this.


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I got one currently on leather too:


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

snpr9696 said:


>


What are those straps? They look awesome!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Weather turning cool means the leathers come out


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

The Tropik family, both on leather at the moment (until the SS bracelet is shipped )


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Stock Makara leather that has been buffed, dyed, and softened.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


>


looks great on that triple 1


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Ocean7 LM3 gen1


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

C60 on a cheap leather NATO


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Truly lovely straps in here, I don't have this watch anymore but I loved the look on leather :


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

monza06 said:


> Truly lovely straps in here, I don't have this watch anymore but I loved the look on leather :


Who makes the strap?


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Davosa on Pacstraps Bison


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

View attachment 1638732
View attachment 1638733
View attachment 1638734


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dfl3506 said:


> Who makes the strap?


Nobody in particular as far as I remember, just a generic strap from Ebay.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bas & Lokes Isidro on Blancain
Bas & Lokes Castro on Kazimon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheap, accurate and reliable.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Pradata DLC


----------



## Gus Grand (Apr 12, 2013)

Armida A1

View attachment 1642075






View attachment 1642072
View attachment 1642074


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Crocodile's leather, right?


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Swiss Army 500m


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just delivered by the UPS man tonight and changed to my favorite strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

504 Gateway Time-out

The server did not respond in time

No WUS fun today....site is broken.

Helson Bronze SharkDiver 45mm, right off the FedEx truck.
Went for the 45 because of the bronze crown not on the 40 and 42 versions.

On leather, 26mm


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

504 Gateway Time-out


The server did not respond in time


No WUS fun today....site is broken.


Double post, delete pls.


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

Very nice, like that a lot.


----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Just delivered by the UPS man tonight and changed to my favorite strap.


Love this watch. I keep mine on a Crown and Buckle distressed leather NATO.


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

Maranez Bangla on stock strap


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Haven't posted in this thread in a while:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko SUN019








Meva 'ammo strap' leather.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor 76100 on a Gunny


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

x-post


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Grey Croc on BR 02


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko 009 Pepsi:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Just delivered by the UPS man tonight and changed to my favorite strap.


Changed the buckle to a blasted stainless at the suggestion of a member on another thread. Looks even better IMO.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Drudge said:


>


Interesting leather. Seems to be very silver?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Toshi saddle


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Greg Stevens dark green


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got the Enzo back from the spa, so thought I'd share this. Love the bund / leather combo with this hockey puck.










Sent from my Android powered S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8926 x2 - Pelagos and BB homages with new straps


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

3 of my favs


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Ancon M26 on a Gunny strap.


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Ancon M26 on a Gunny strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Francis Drake by Borealis


















































































Both Francis Drake & Sea Hawk










[









Francis Drake and custom 8926


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Diggin' around in the watch cabinet. This one's been to sea and the glow face dial is great navigating at night.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

New A1 brass









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

My Armida A7 Brass


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helberg strap


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

j

James Raphael......does amazing custom work.....


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue dial AMW-320R


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Does sailcloth count? It's lined with leather....

probably not but I don't have any leather straps for my divers.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Love that look!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Burnt edge leather


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

My newly arrived Armida A1 brass :-d


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

My skx399k...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Bought this Hirsch Heavy Calf for my Speedy (really looks good on it). Then I realised, hey same size lugs...










It's growing in me. Might have to buy another Heavy Calf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

:-dOh yes...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Swiss diver on Italian leather.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

soaking.fused said:


> Swiss diver on Italian leather.


Love that PO. Nicer than the 8500.

Give a holler if you ever want to part with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Patrik/Clover straps in vintage black leather


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Heroic 18 on an orange toad strap
View attachment 1743346


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

H20 strap


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I see you are one serious mofo playa, John Q. ;-)
Only 5 posts in, but kinda like the "Man with NO Name" (Eastwood) entering a saloon... bam bam bam bam bam... shooting 5 guys dead, right off. :-!

That blue is insane: Blue is the hardest color to work with. |>



JohnQFord said:


> Heroic 18 on an orange toad strap
> View attachment 1743346





JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 1743362





JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 1743378





JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 1743386


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

View attachment 1751522


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Combat Straps Black Python on a Seiko SBBN017


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1010 38mm, perfect quartz for smaller wrists


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

New shoes for my A1 brass,







Rob Montana ammo pouch strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fifty-Five Fathoms


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Dedmanzhand (Nov 1, 2011)

Di Modell Bali...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

Glycine Sub-Combat on Cheergiant/RHD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-104 Marlin white dial on Helberg cross-stitch strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Root Beer G2-019, Miyota non-hacking movement













































































































Root Beer Subs - Gigandet (Miyota), Invicta 11241 ( Seiko NH35)










Gigandet G2-07 MilSub bezel


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gigandet Mint G2-08, Miyota non-hacking movement
Swear this strap is green under natural light.....under artificial light, the camera turns it blue. Weird.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helberg sells a fantastic strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.








Perfect distressed strap for a BB homage. Got this at Strappedfortime.com


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

just picked this strap up yesterday:


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

MKII Kingston on Gunny Black Bay!


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Pelagos on custom leather.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude, the sheer volume of pics in each of your posts, and number of concatenated posts, is making me tempted to unsubscribe. Please consider linking to an image gallery with a few teasers posted inline.

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

CH6 on Natural Chromexcel and Gauge on vintage ammo


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Milsub on custom vintage baseball glove strap, not sure yet if it's awesome or tacky.


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chromejob said:


> Dude, the sheer volume of pics in each of your posts, and number of concatenated posts, is making me tempted to unsubscribe. Please consider linking to an image gallery with a few teasers posted inline.
> 
> // Tapatalk on Nexus 4 //


I have to agree.


----------



## strega (Aug 16, 2014)

Mildly modded 6309-7040


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

A Jeans Chestnut Leather/Canvas


----------



## housman (Jul 20, 2009)

Seiko SKA369 on a leather NATO.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marathon MSAR (maple leaf JSAR) on Helberg strap


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Panerai luminor 000 on SanDave strap


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

PO on a Worn/Wound Model 2.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Surprised how well this matches.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Not convinced, but it was worth trying:


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

......and I have it for sale over on the Sales Forum if interested.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

[


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBDX011 on Worn & Wound Leather NATO.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Panerai 112 with a Toshi strap


----------



## Nigelstyrrell (Aug 26, 2013)

Squale "Super Matte" on W&W Russet Nato


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Steinhart OVM on Hirsch Liberty Golden Brown with Satin Deployant.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminor on Horween


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

What is the point of posting the 2nd _Totally Out-of-Focus _picture of this watch? Sure, it saves getting drunk or squinting to otherwise create the same effect ... but have some consideration. I can appreciate your enthusiasm surrounding a new purchase or even just a new post, but do the watch & the strap justice & delete the out-of-focus shot & proudly post a new pic in sharp focus.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

[QUWhat is the point of posting the 2nd _Totally Out-of-Focus _picture of this watch? Sure, it saves getting drunk or squinting to otherwise create the same effect ... but have some consideration. I can appreciate your enthusiasm surrounding a new purchase or even just a new post, but do the watch & the strap justice & delete the out-of-focus shot & proudly post a new pic in sharp focus. OTE=WatchNRolla;9510770][







[/QUOTE]


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

JohnQFord said:


> What is the point of posting the 2nd _Totally Out-of-Focus _picture of this watch? Sure, it saves getting drunk or squinting to otherwise create the same effect ... but have some consideration. I can appreciate your enthusiasm surrounding a new purchase or even just a new post, but do the watch & the strap justice & delete the out-of-focus shot & proudly post a new pic in sharp focus.


Really?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Toshi burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Armida A9 on Hadley Roma oil tanned leather:


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

both on my own leather straps
MadeByMarc.co


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My desk divers are all on either Gunnys, Toshis or ammo straps, but my wet divers are all on rubber! )


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Both on Clover straps


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Elegant mods too!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

A little dash of colour for the Helson Gauge


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Leather backed FELT


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Obris Morgan 22mm leather on gerlach Otago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

giving it a try


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

The A1..

Wotancraft Python strap.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

007 








and 011 waiting for the smooth bezel from Jobokies


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN023 on Helberg strap


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep )


----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

CH6 on vintage ammo tapered strap


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Danny T said:


> View attachment 2081818


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A few )


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Halios Laguna on Stach
Halios Delfin on SNPR Zulu
Makara Octopus on Diaboliq (leather/canvas)
Raven Deep DLC on Diaboliq (leather/canvas)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Kazimon 1500


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

some of mine


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Revue Thommen Diver Professional on Rios Bass (leather/nylon)

















More photos of this watch in the image gallery https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/revue-thommen-diver-professional-1248114.html


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Revue Thommen Diver Professional on hand made cowhide by Ota "Zrno", Prague

























More photos of this watch in the image gallery https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/revue-thommen-diver-professional-1248114.html


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

My diving watch on leather


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Revue Thommen Diver Professional on brushed leather /Panerai style/

























More photos of this watch in the image gallery https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/revue-thommen-diver-professional-1248114.html


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia Ministry SE Meranom /mod martar #1/ on Steinhart leather


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Seiko 007 on hand made cowhide by Anela, Czech Republic


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Seiko 779 Black Monster on vintage canvas (leather/canvas)


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Panerai 356 Daylight.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Seiko SLT109P Map Meter GMT Perpetual on a Rios Bass (leather/nylon)


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Seiko 007 on Black Eichmüller


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

martar said:


> Revue Thommen Diver Professional on hand made cowhide by Ota "Zrno", Prague
> 
> View attachment 2095362


This one is a great looking strap! |>
Are they pricey?


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Citizen Automatic Diver's 200m on Rios Bass (leather/nylon)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A big bronze one )


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Fomenko said:


> This one is a great looking strap! |>
> Are they pricey?


I paid about 40 euros a year ago ...


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Vintage Prim Sport 1 (IGEN) on brown oiled leather


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Vintage Prim Sport 2 (PS2 Humberto) on vintage black Mavex


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia Ministry SE Meranom /mod martar #1/ on black Eichmüller


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Seiko SKX 779 Black Monster on a Rios Bass (leather/nylon)


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

SKX 399 on a Hirsch


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)




----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Contaygious said:


>


Strap looks too narrow for the lugs.


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia Ministry SE Meranom on brown Eichmüller



























Vostok Amphibia Ministry SE Meranom on black Eichmüller and two wooden diving watch (if you lose in the water, swim) 









Two Vostok Amphibia Ministry SE Meranom on black Eichmüller and brown Steinhart leather


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

martar said:


> Vostok Amphibia Ministry SE Meranom on brown Eichmüller
> 
> View attachment 2117578
> View attachment 2117586
> ...


Where'd you source these bezels if I might inquire? Are these stock or aftermarket?


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Jelle86 said:


> Where'd you source these bezels if I might inquire? Are these stock or aftermarket?


They are the original bezels from the factory Vostok of Chistopol City, Russia, but Special Edition for Meranom (russian seller). Commonly bezels are made from chromed brass, SE bezels are made of stainless steel. There are actually sold out. (google translator, sorry ;-) )


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

UTS on new Blackbird strap (rubber+leather) from C&B. Love it!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## diver69 (Jun 30, 2010)

SAS "Dubh Linn" on Sahara leather


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nothing better than a Gunny


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

My latest acquisition. Seiko FFF on Black Hirsch Liberty Strap w/ Hadley Roma Brushed Deployant.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> Strap looks too narrow for the lugs.


Yeah realized I got the 20 instead of 22 accidentally. Debating if it's worth another 30 bucks.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Contaygious said:


> Yeah realized I got the 20 instead of 22 accidentally. Debating if it's worth another 30 bucks.


Sell the 20mm and get the right size. Nothing looks worse IMO than a strap that doesn't fill the lugs.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> Sell the 20mm and get the right size. Nothing looks worse IMO than a strap that doesn't fill the lugs.


And, it's a good way to pop a spring bar. When a strap moves from side to side it can catch a spring bar shoulder and pop it out.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Thx I'll save it and oder a toshi


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Heroic 18 on Leather


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Not a diver per se, but definitely has diver vibes


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Vintage Tudor 76100 on Worn & Wound Chestnut model 2:


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia Classic 420914 /mod Trojan Pepsi - Murphy bezel and Seiko insert/ on brown cowhide by Trojan (Prague)


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

martar said:


> Vostok Amphibia Classic 420914 /mod Trojan Pepsi - Murphy bezel and Seiko insert/ on brown cowhide by Trojan (Prague)


That is a gorgeous mod on a gorgeous strap. Well done.


----------



## martar (Apr 17, 2014)

Monster & Rios Bass & Megaline Mirage ver. Military


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Bali Ha'i and my recently departed Seiko...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Crepas Cayman on Halios leather strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

One I've just completed, genuine Horween leather


----------



## retr0 (Sep 13, 2014)

Halios Delfin on a leather strap that I made myself.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I love it enough to buy another one in 20mm for my Paradive!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep )


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

I grew to like the sharkskin that came on the Tropik SS, however, it was a little bit too long for me, so the buckle ended up far around my wrist, along with a lot of extra strap on the other end. Just received this short leather strap from Crown and Buckle using the WUS discount. Arrived quickly. I have only one other leather strap (Hirsch Duke), so i don't have much to compare with, but this one seems nice to me. Thick leather, but pliable.


----------



## koda240 (May 17, 2012)

NSA on Drew Carbon.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## ayeKEEZY (Nov 28, 2014)

Put a black leather strap on one of my sea ram's. Really like the way it looks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Orange Helberg strap on SUN023


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is another MKII on Horween Chromexcel.....









-- Best --


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

44 Base on SNPR


----------



## gazza83 (Nov 27, 2014)

BN0000-04H with Meyhofer Arkasa


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

Patinated El Brasso on custom leather.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Helson Gauge Steel on brown leather


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

On Steveo, on Inkleaf Leather Horween.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Custom handmade strap from seller misterhidesc on eBay for my PO:


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


>


Tell me about that strap on the SD. It's awesome!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A must have, for desk divers only of course!


----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)

My Vortex on a Horween CXL strap from Jim at OakLeafLeat........ on Etsy.


----------



## RJD851 (Nov 10, 2011)

Prometheus Piranha and Benarus Moray


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## flyb0y_7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Daniel Mink Professional Divers Chronograph on burnt orange leather NATO.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Another picture of my Morays...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

My Seiko 7002.









Sent via my mobile


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

New strap for the Bangla... Panatime Horween Shell Cordovan Whiskey


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Prometheus Piranha


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

me love some divers on leather!  
SKZ323J1, SKX007J1, SKX011J1.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## DONCORO (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Barbos Marine


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

jsphotomorgana said:


> View attachment 2338714
> 
> View attachment 2338722


Where is that skull buckle from? Thanks.


----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)

Honkylips said:


> Where is that skull buckle from? Thanks.


8Artisans.com


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

jsphotomorgana said:


> 8Artisans.com


Thanks. Unfortunately for me, it looks like they don't make smaller than 24mm.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks to Andrea @ Maartu Straps ... made this Brown Python for my Immelmann Prototype:


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

and in the same package from Maartu ... a Black Alligator (big cut) on my Helson Gauge Steel:


----------



## jsphotomorgana (Sep 30, 2010)

Honkylips said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately for me, it looks like they don't make smaller than 24mm.


Good reason for you to buy new watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

jsphotomorgana said:


> View attachment 2338714
> 
> View attachment 2338722


Who makes that watch, please ?


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Xicorr Garda makes that watch.


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

JohnQFord said:


> Xicorr Garda makes that watch.


Thanx a lot.

louis


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Changed to a red Helberg cross-stitch from the the North Pole for Santa Claus....24mm squeezed onto 22mm lugs.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Pick one... Nothing more comfortable than a supple leather strap.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Special request if anyone has this:

Blue Chr Ward c60/61 on a brown/tan leather out there? TIA!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Love this thread.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My first ever leather strap try.

There are some un even points but still okay for the first try.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sure have.
> 
> View attachment 2402698


That is one sick watch!


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)

SD40 with Hirsch Heavy Calf..


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## jtaa05 (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

To the good life.


----------



## jdefjdef (Aug 6, 2014)

2014 Benarus Megalodon MEG07, OEM "Echt Leder" strap. Woot!


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

20 atmos on a Timepiecerepublic calf strap.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


>


NICE! I'm thinking about putting mine on leather too.


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson SD45 on "Mustard" colored shoes*
*







*

*







*


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

moded Seiko 6309 with 'carbon fibre' leather


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Greetings to all..
My first post 

second I mean lol


----------



## jtaa05 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sterling silver buckle on baseball strap.


----------



## chalib (Jun 12, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *Helson SD45 on "Mustard" colored shoes*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOLD strap choice... #nice


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Melbourne Watch Company Hawthorn tan leather strap on Seiko SKX007


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helberg on a Bund *


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

The Horween really brings this Boschett to a whole new level!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Just put on my new Toshi from Rich! So happy!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Enzo Mechana on MK Leathers shark skin.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Pradata on leather nato.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And this.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Today I'm wearing the vintage Orient diver. Since this old fish will never go back into the ocean, I've mounted a nice comfy leather strap. Feels great. I often get compliments on this one because of the dial/bezel colours.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bobby78 (Oct 25, 2013)

Seiko Sumo on Leather...


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sinn T2 on a Stowa strap


----------



## jtaa05 (Dec 12, 2011)

Helberg 6 bronze


----------



## jtaa05 (Dec 12, 2011)

Uboat on 24mm


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

jtaa05 said:


> Helberg 6 bronze


Nice.... Where did you pick-up this lovely strap?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

giorgos mg said:


> G.


Looks great, what's the strap?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!
Greenstraps


G.


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

Shark, of course!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great White


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## jtaa05 (Dec 12, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Nice.... Where did you pick-up this lovely strap?


Sorry for the late reply. Bought this from "CB Strap" through Facebook.


----------



## nickuk (Mar 28, 2013)

Who knew black and brown worked together??


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

jtaa05 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Bought this from "CB Strap" through Facebook.


Got it... Thanks.


----------



## FrozenTime (Dec 21, 2014)

My divers are usually on rubber or bracelets but i have this Chr Ward Trident C60, the colorful love child 
of a Rolex Submariner and a Omega Seamaster PO: :-d


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on python with Rolko buckle.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Squale & Shell Cordovan


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

watermanxxl said:


> A1 on python with Rolko buckle.


That is some thick Python!! AWESOME!! If you could tell me where you got it I'd appreciate it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tym2relax said:


> That is some thick Python!! AWESOME!! If you could tell me where you got it I'd appreciate it.


Sure.... A gentleman from Churriana, Spain named José made it for me. Excellent strapsmith; he can, literally, make anything... Half joking I asked him to build it 6mm. lol. He wasn't joking... 
He has a store on eBay; Mansarea. Tell him what you want...he can make it.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The green C60 says hi.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Love this thread! So many great looking diver combos

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

sticky said:


> The green C60 says hi.
> 
> View attachment 2608498


Hello there...


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Breitling Super AvengerII on Maartu black crocodile



















*


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Gruppo Ardito Zero on distressed brown leather

























*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray Ti on custom crocodile


----------



## DONCORO (Jun 1, 2014)

Steinhart O1V on a Kain Heritage


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Ennebi Fondale GF PVD, 1930s USA rifle scabbard strap


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette G14 on stingray


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Strepper (May 7, 2013)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Seiko 6105-8110 on Di Modell Chronissimo.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45 on crocodile.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

watermanxxl said:


> SD45 on crocodile.


Wow, that looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Midnight Blue Watch Strap for my Client

I made that by the way


----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## sookoon (Mar 12, 2014)

Weathered leather looks perfect on my vintage super compressor:


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Crown & Buckle Shipyard leather on BBB


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on strap made with a baseball... #FairchildTropicalGardens


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Seiko MARINEMASTER 300 on Hirsch Mariner

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tym2relax said:


> Wow, that looks great!


Thanks. Can't get enough of that Shark Diver...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> A1 on strap made with a baseball... #FairchildTropicalGardens


This strap looks great!

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmphibianAlarm (Mar 10, 2011)

@ten13th,

that buckle on the Halios ist great, can I ask where to get it from?

The screwd in elements are gorgeous and that technical look is very cool.

Greatings from Germany Tim


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks took. I'd be remiss if I didn't mention Miguel @DenverBaseballStraps. They're all custom made; this one is 250mm long... lol. A "little" longer than average... He can make them to spec; just give him the measurements. Trusted too... Check his thread; kewl stuff.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

took said:


> This strap looks great!
> 
> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


Check out Miguel @DenverBaseballStraps.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1; that's a sweet buckle 10/13. Where did you source it?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

AmphibianAlarm said:


> @ten13th,
> 
> that buckle on the Halios ist great, can I ask where to get it from?
> 
> ...


Strap+Buckle is from Fraser Made Scotland.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/FraserMadeScotland


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And this one.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

And another...


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

snpr9696 said:


>


Ahhhh, one of the advantages of being a strap maker is the one-hole green thread personalized custom strap. Very nice and absolutely gorgeous! Bet it smells delicious. This one does:


----------



## AmphibianAlarm (Mar 10, 2011)

Leather on Diver no problem... I'm not a commercial strap maker, but I do make straps too. So all my watches get their own straps for any day and any occasion, sometimes just to fit the new jacket or shirt, lol... So yes, that's an unerring advantage...

Steinhart Triton vinatge bronze on green saddleleather with creme stitching in handwoven french linen thread.









































Have fun and who really goes diving with a dive watch?!?

Greatings from Germany Tim

btw. know the SNPR straps from the Watchfreaks strap sector, love the Horween straps - great work!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sea Shadow on a green custom DiStefano


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

just got my second, second gen Stargate! 
Need another smooth bezel now!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

RR bullet hole strap with added GPF Buckle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

And...yep.


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Omega PO on Bandrbands vintage suede


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Tissot visodate seastar T12, supercompressor EPSA, circa 70's.









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Zero on black OEM leather


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Bremont S500 on Stowa leather


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan w' contrast stitch leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.















Helson bronze plus Toshi leather = lots of wrist time!!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Super Monster on leather!


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.

Ancon tank on Toshi antique leather.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello!

Certina ds-2 certidate, circa 70's, on black hirsch.










Regards!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Trying out my Lew & Huey Orthos on a Worn & Wound crimson.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Okay, I'll play. Crown & Buckle leather on my new Orthos:


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Greg Stevens Olivo strap on Armida A8.










Adding a picture taken outside.


----------



## Ponte (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Helson Porthole on Scratchworks leather with a Rolko buckle.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

marlowe55 said:


> Helson Porthole on Scratchworks leather with a Rolko buckle.
> 
> View attachment 2845322


That is stunning times 10!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Maranez Rawai
















*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> *Maranez Rawai
> 
> View attachment 2847618
> 
> ...


Both stock straps or aftermarket?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my smooth bezel divers on leather "collection". That's pretty much all I have, plus one.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Maranez Rawaii *response to Watermanxxl

One of the impressive things about the 'package' ... both straps are stock (included). Much better quality than I've got with watches a helluva lot more expensive than this. They're supple, yet substantial enough to perfectly compliment the watch.

Of course the lighter strap just cries out to replace the stitching with a thread that matches the dial color. Might just try that if I order the stainless steel model as well. I think the whole thing is that good of a deal!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Walking the dog with the CH6;blue with blue stingray shoes.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Zero on SNPR


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got these two straps from DaLuca... Poor pics from my iPad but that is a black vintage swiss Ammo strap on the Anstead Oceanis and a dark blue leather on the Certina. Great straps and a nice change of pace from steel bracelets or rubber straps.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Leather. NATO on Hexa project watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

For sure.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## McGriddle (Jan 25, 2015)

Leather. Definitely.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Dievas Aqualuna Blue




























*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

M45


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> M45


More of the strap itself, please ... along with source of strap. Thanks.


----------



## rdugar (Nov 5, 2014)

ayeKEEZY said:


> Put a black leather strap on one of my sea ram's. Really like the way it looks.


What is the brand of the Black Leather strap in the picture, and where can I buy it?
Regards


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

this thread overflows with pure awesomeness
here my humble contribution


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

mdsaitto said:


> this thread overflows with pure awesomeness
> here my humble contribution


Really like that white Prometheus


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Fixed-bezel, but still a diver in my book, here's the gray-dialed Tropik B on gray leather from Panatime:


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks mate
Piranha is really a nice watch in whatever color you happen to choose, I went for the white but I love also the other 3 colors
you really can't go wrong with it



dfl3506 said:


> Really like that white Prometheus


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> More of the strap itself, please ... along with source of strap. Thanks.


Pardon the delay... The strap maker is a fellow named Patt; from Thailand. He has an eBay store called "The Leather Project"... He's also on Facebook. A "custom builder"; he can make whatever you want. Just give him the specifications and measurements...and he can build it. Quick shipping too... Check out his Facebook page and his online (eBay) store: The Leather Project.
I can post more pictures, I'm assuming you want to see the buckle and tang end of the strap. No worries... I'll post them later today.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I really like the look of a diver on leather. I wouldn't actually swim or dive with a leather strap, but for daily wear they are great.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> More of the strap itself, please ... along with source of strap. Thanks.



















































Here's those pictures... Front and back of strap and single floating keeper too. Horny crocodile on top and supple cowhide underneath... Stitched well; optional if you desire the fancy stitch.
It has looked better... lol. Strap is past 4 years old but holding up well.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

EZM 2 on Sinn leather


----------



## rdugar (Nov 5, 2014)

Halios Tropik SS on a Halios leather strap!


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

hyper007 said:


>


Where are those straps from, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Those look like Hirsch Liberty's.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> SD45


Any chance of getting a little more of the strap & where you got it from? Maartu?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted this but I tried out my Orthos on a Worn & Wound crimson strap for a bit.


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

NativeTxn said:


> Where are those straps from, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Both of them are Hirsch Liberty. The Dark brown has an RHD deployant clasp on it


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Any chance of getting a little more of the strap & where you got it from? Maartu?


Sure thing... Emmy; an online (eBay) seller out of Thailand. Good straps; thick and supple. Makes them long too... (these shoes are 240mm long) if that's what you need. Also made in standard lengths. Competitive prices for the quality of materials and craftsmanship involved.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP; G14 on stingray shoes.


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Tuna on Benarus leather strap


----------



## j3T_ (Jun 10, 2010)

Ocean One on a Horween Cordovan.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Helson Gauge Steel on Maartu Black Python










































*


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Certina DS Action Diver on custom strap










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Breitling Super Avenger II on a Maartu Natural Python*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

bronze Helberg CH6 w' stingray strap


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

hyper007 said:


> Both of them are Hirsch Liberty. The Dark brown has an RHD deployant clasp on it


Are you using the standard Seiko fat springbars or did you have to use fat skinny bars?


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> Are you using the standard Seiko fat springbars or did you have to use fat skinny bars?


I'm using the standard Seiko fat spring bars on both of them


----------



## jvingerhoets1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yup, blue Mako on brown thick leather. For all you cheapskates like me. I absolutely love this combo


----------



## avivalasvegas (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's my Eastman Sea Watch newly wed to the Hirsch Dark Navy Blue George Strap. The strap is waterproof to 300m and has rubberized inner lining. The blue color with white stitching matches the Sea Watch's 3rd/2nd Bezels brilliantly.

Link to its thread attached. Sadly, haven't been able to learn much about the watch on these forums 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/info...er-de-luxe-seawatch-10atm-needed-1531738.html


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

New addition to the corral:


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

B &M Capeland S XXL on MK Leathers ostrich leg, outstanding strap!!


----------



## iuli (Mar 9, 2012)

Black ostrich - 4,5mm


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

rockin'ron said:


>


Great combo!!


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

A ridiculously affordable watch with a ridiculously priced double central pearl polished stingray combat-strap.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

So you're saying you need a watch whose value more aptly compliments the value of the strap.

Wouldn't an Omega go good now?

I have 3 Combat straps. The value is there.

The fit, finish & overall craftsmanship are impeccable. You're right, the strap deserves a better watch!



Michael Porter said:


> A ridiculously affordable watch with a ridiculously priced double central pearl polished stingray combat-strap.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> So you're saying you need a watch whose value more aptly compliments the value of the strap.
> 
> Wouldn't an Omega go good now?
> 
> ...


Aaron's straps are awesome. I have this strap on a different watch, but the red second hand played off the red stitching of the strap, so I thought I would have fun with them.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> Are you using the standard Seiko fat springbars or did you have to use fat skinny bars?


Fat skinny bars?
Type of place you go to pick up fat or skinny women?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Not leather, but still the best strap I've found so far for my Invicta Pro Diver.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Dapett (Jan 21, 2014)

Armida A4 on an Infantry leather strap.


----------



## junjunjunior (Sep 14, 2008)

IMG_9602 by juntalusanjr, on Flickr


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a few.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got this Fluco strap. They offer very good quality for an excellent price! |>


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Got two, and they both look great!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Came on black leather but I switched it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

A7 on leather NATO


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

Same strap on a Sumo Mod


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying out a Heuerville Mil Green strap on my 17 year old SKX173. The jury is still out.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seastar


----------



## WatchDoc6 (Nov 16, 2010)

sbarnold said:


> A7 on leather NATO
> View attachment 3142242


Actually id call that a Zulu. Just Fyi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

I stand corrected... Good call


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Helberg CH6 on Maddog leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

It doesn't get any better than this.

Warning: the above link leads to a highly addicting site. Be prepared to spend many many minutes salivating. You have been warned.

Disclosure: I once purchased one of these straps. I hope that the %!#**er who stole it and the watch to which it was attached enjoys it as much as I did.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tzm1 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


 This right here...........perfection.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513 on Bulang and Son's 'Lumberjack' NATO.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Heuer 1000M Deep Dive on Bulang and Son's 'Denim' leather NATO.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


>





Michael Porter said:


> This right here...........perfection.


I agree! I've tried that hand in pocket thing but without much success. Just can't get the thumb right. :-!

Oh, but the watch... meh. ;-)


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

rockin'ron said:


>


Where did you find that strap? It looks great.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

What do you think of this combination?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I favour a Hirsch Liberty on my vintage Seiko divers. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's a Hadley-Roma strap on my MDV-106 (it's a "diver" IMHO):


----------



## Funbunny (Apr 7, 2013)

My Mako with a new Panatime strap. Perfect colour match with the blue stitching.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I have (or have had) a few divers on leather...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Would that count?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sailcloth tbh


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Officine Panerai 000 Logo Base Historic Luminor "Zero" on Sandave Calf ;-)


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Halios tropik b on a toshi papaya strap


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Helson SD 40


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

More of a diver look than a real diver.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

HEXA F74 on Di-Modell Rallye:


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been doing some swapping on the Sub. Not sure which one I like best.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/swap...ng-your-wrist-watch-1676082.html#post13886234


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Longines HydroConquest on navy buffalo leather. Not easy to find affordable 21mm straps but German strapmaker BOB has a decent range available on eBay.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Omega SMPc on Combat Straps leather...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heuerville Mil Green strap for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bas & Lokes


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

taking the A1 for a leisurely stroll @ Florida's number one beach Siesta Key.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

200m Diver??? I'm not sure what to call this Vostok but it's sure built like one. Here's a couple of thick Horween Chromexcel Straps I had one forum member make for me. 









Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gunny brutal black leather conditioned to Caitlin specs. Butter!!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Sent from my Banana


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

nighthawk on a clover strap.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

A couple of new straps this week.


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6. They say...brown straps don't "work" with black dials. I disagree...


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

C&B leather nato


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Strap change on Francis Drake with Sea-Gull ST-2130 ETA clone now on a Steinhart strap


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Hexa F-74









Sent directly from my brain through my Nexus 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## Tedward (Apr 30, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki King Scuba Automatic on a Hirsch Lucca


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Longines HydroConquest.


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

electric blue on a custom strap.


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

A Diver on a leather strap is a great looking no-go ;-)
My Seiko Monster on a Hirsch Liberty. The Liberty fits the Seiko Fat Bars.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

How about n80 Leather and Canvas.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

C60 Pro 600


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is my latest..
Martu distressed leather and a big ol' honking python keeper.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I guess I can continue the python theme here lol

H2O white Python


----------



## intelops (Jun 25, 2014)

ACTION!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## enzo1 (Feb 1, 2012)

black croc


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Parnis sub.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6; on stingray shoes.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Steinhart O1VR on 22mm oiled ammo


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn EZM1 on Bulang and Son's leather NATO.


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> CH6; on stingray shoes.


Where did you get that gorgeous strap?


----------



## CUSO (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Halios Tropik SS on ColaReb rust suede.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

The one on the left my orient mako on a leather nato(is the only picture I have).


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot a like here in this thread. Lots of inspiration for my next strap purchase


----------



## dubbab20 (May 8, 2014)

Khaki leather NATO on my Black Bay


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's the MDV106 on black leather strap:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just in today. Heuerville


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CRAIG4FSU said:


> Where did you get that gorgeous strap?


Good morning. I purchased this strap from "The Leather Project". Patt makes a great strap... Custom work to your exact specifications; length, thickness and even the hole for the buckle's screwbar. I had some trouble finding straps that would accommodate that huge Maddog buckle's 3mm screwbar... And, for the degree of customization, the prices are extremely competitive. Tell him the "waterman" sent you!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sinn U1:


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


 This makes my pants crazy. Well done!!


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

My Ecozilla on MJ Leather strap from Sweden and Citzilla lugs. Transforms the watch.


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

The pics


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Breitling Colt on Stone Creek lizard strap.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

A little different flavor on this Friday....


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Toshi strap in my Hexa F74


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

Horween Dublin leather |>


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Currently on it's way...


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Hexa F74 with C&B strap


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

...


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Drudge said:


>


Great pic (and nice straps too!)!! :-!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Fomenko said:


> Great pic (and nice straps too!)!! :-!


Thank you very much


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Another EcoZilla:


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

New acquisition.


----------



## ysvoon (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's my pelagos with the leather strap


Tudor pelagos with a vintage leather https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

Fa sho. 8500 PO on Cigar brown horned croc










Sent using your IP address


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller on Di model gator strap


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Photoshoot with my son's ride.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray Ti on crocodile shoes.


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

New shoes


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My latest:


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love a good Ammo Strap!


bigclive2011 said:


> Yep
> 
> View attachment 3756858
> View attachment 3756866
> View attachment 3756874


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow who makes that NATO?


THG said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## taddyangle (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Spring is here


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

longstride said:


> View attachment 3874834


Love this strap! Could you tell me where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko 50:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a Meva from Germany, look for 'Meva watch straps' online, this one is a made from a vintage Swiss ammo pouch. It is a beauty, as you can see.



Malice 146 said:


> Love this strap! Could you tell me where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

what about this






















or this:
love the strap made bY Patrik @cloverstraps


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## rhemmers (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rhemmers said:


> View attachment 3893802


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sinn U1 SDR, Kalmar 2 on N80 Leather


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

I love my U1 on the rubber strap but that looks great on leather. Very nice. ^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1b on snakeskin shoes


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

LLD on Hirsch Tiger


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

My mod diver


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bremont Supermarine on a custom tan leather strap:


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

ddafoe said:


> Horween Dublin leather |>
> 
> View attachment 3771074
> View attachment 3771066


Nicely done.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Panatime soft leather NATO (As usual, I did not cheek the date.)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Andreas Truong (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Black ops NATO. Would like this thinness of leather strap in brown or grey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Stingray is't leather, no?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sharp!
Leather = animal skin. 
Good enough!



amrvf said:


> Stingray is't leather, no?
> 
> View attachment 4015450


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

summer dress for my A1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN023 on Helberg


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

amrvf said:


> Stingray is't leather, no?
> 
> View attachment 4015450



























Leather enough for me... lol.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Always.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette G14; on grey stingray


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on Heuerville Mil Green leather.


----------



## visanic (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

Leather zulu and fisherman kit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Yep.
> 
> View attachment 3956794
> View attachment 3956810


Who made this one? it's really nice.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 4178722


I love this white dial. Missed it on the Kalmar V2.


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sunset oil tan with brown linen thread.









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## j3T_ (Jun 10, 2010)

Strap from Pavstraps. Very happy with it, has a skull imprint and a single hole that looks like a bullet impact for the buckle.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Hexa F74 with a strap that I had in my box for some time, and that really fits it. 
It's a little padded, which helps with this kind of hefty watches..!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My first post in this thread - not a diver but 200m WR, screwdown crown and a rotating bezel.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> My first post in this thread - not a diver but 200m WR, screwdown crown and a rotating bezel.


Simply beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sinn on Kodiak shark










Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a few...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My only one..made for me by my son Stu and he matched the buckle...will wear it out..have a good one guys


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

A shot from the other night:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was thinking of changing to this leather but not sure if it's not somehow 'girly'


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

osscar said:


> Leather zulu and fisherman kit


Damn it. Your fishermen kit looks similar to mine. Fishing gears, watch and whiskey 😆


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

monza06 said:


> I was thinking of changing to this leather but not sure if it's not somehow 'girly'


Not at all... A "cracking strap" you've got there!


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

And a new buckle from bulgaria


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like you have an least one Gunny strap...who made them? Great collection btw.

Neil


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45; very "strap friendly"...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Black bridle leather, white stitching, a Super Magnum 357 shell on one side and a skull on the other, what do you think.


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Genuine python band...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Mad dog stingray.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Wakmann


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Squale on a colareb









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

NY0045


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

Great strap. Where'd you get it? 


watermanxxl said:


>


----------



## CowboyMac (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

footie said:


> Great strap. Where'd you get it?


Thanks footie... It's been ages since I purchased this strap; conservatively 6+ years. A few on the forums have inquired about the manufacturer...alas, I can't remember.
Pretty unique though... Hadn't worn it for awhile.


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

An older pic of my Borealis diver. It looks pretty good on the vintage band.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tropik SS on leather NATO.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't remember if I posted this already. W&W strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Toshi Tobacco Leather Strap


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

My new Piranha


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Received the Squale Italian leather strap in the mail today, handsome!


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I likw the Cross pen.


rockin'ron said:


>


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Panatime Whiskey Chromexcel


----------



## George Saad (Jul 6, 2015)

I like the strap very much, what brand is that? thanks!

LOL Obviously a noob  I was trying to ask Cheifjr ..


----------



## George Saad (Jul 6, 2015)

ChiefJr said:


>


Which strap is that?


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I got it from a member here. I have in black as well. 

He goes by Underwood here.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent a message to you.



George Saad said:


> I like the strap very much, what brand is that? thanks!
> 
> LOL Obviously a noob  I was trying to ask Cheifjr ..


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Going with a Chestnut Vintage Combo!!!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buckeye Rangeman (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure have.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko Mod:


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Paros strap, about US$10, cheap and good.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes !


















Does Ostrich skin count as leather ?









Or Shark ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh yeah.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

New Hirsch strap on my new Orient Mako XL. Looks like a much more expensive watch.


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Just joined the club today. Dark blue leather for my Citizen Excalibur.

Perfect combo for desk diving


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

not sure if this 10bar can be consider a "diver". But it has screw down crown and a wave in the back plate ;P


----------



## bikkboi (Jul 24, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> not sure if this 10bar can be consider a "diver". But it has screw down crown and a wave in the back plate ;P


What is this watch?!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Seiko SKX021


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

Buckeye Rangeman said:


>


Love that strap - where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

007 on W&W Horween. 








It's a cool strap, and I'm digging the steel keeper...I just wish it was a bit thicker.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Diving at Knott's. Ha ha


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

> Leather strap on a Diver...got any?


I do now by gosh!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


>


Well thats pretty much perfect


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> Well thats pretty much perfect


Appreciate it!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 4817417
> View attachment 4817425


Toshi Le vintage? 
Had my eye on this strap a while ago lovely looking strap wish I'd brought one when I had the chance


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sure is!!

And you should have )

And this is on a chocolate leather with green stitching.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)

1680 on Bulang & Sons vintage strap


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

watchknut said:


> 1680 on Bulang & Sons vintage strap


Love the black Kobold!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis sea dragon... 









Teletransmited via tapatalk on the mobile intertubes


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae173/ronabraham/DSC02647_zpshgtqjnnd.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tmblweed (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea, I really like the look of this Hirsch 046330 on my MM...


----------



## frankieg (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Armida A7


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


>


Very Western looking. You don't see that in the watch world to often. It looks good!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on C&B Bomber (Brown Vintage) Strap.









































Cheers!
Tirthak


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

T Graph on Hirsch Lucca


----------



## bikkboi (Jul 24, 2014)

Leather on divers is one of my favorite looks:









The shogun on the leather nato is a favorite of mine


----------



## tudorprincedate (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Hey folks-I have a question-

How are the different Seiko indices described? In most of the ones above they are the ones that appear to have a polished metal outline or edge (which I MUCH prefer, like my current GRAIL the black face quartz GS diver) and in others they just appear to be plastic discs containing the lume...

I hope everyone follows what I am trying to explain...how would I articulate these or refer to them better?


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

ridinfool:
I have an EcoZilla but on a honey brown leather from Pannatime.
I say I have one, but it it's more like the Zilla HAS ME.
I have an 8 1/2 " wrist so no question I can wear big ole watches.

Lou Snutt


----------



## bikkboi (Jul 24, 2014)

Deputy Dave said:


> Hey folks-I have a question-
> 
> How are the different Seiko indices described? In most of the ones above they are the ones that appear to have a polished metal outline or edge (which I MUCH prefer, like my current GRAIL the black face quartz GS diver) and in others they just appear to be plastic discs containing the lume...
> 
> I hope everyone follows what I am trying to explain...how would I articulate these or refer to them better?


Generally the indices with the chromed or polished edges are described as "applied indices" whereas the plastic disk you're talking about (If I'm not mistaken) like those on the SKX007 are just called painted indices because it is just white paint and Lume painted straight into the dial . Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jotunn (Apr 1, 2015)

I got some


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't like rubber straps so it's all leather or steel for me:


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Toshi natural shell cordoban. 









Time is an invention...


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

beceen said:


> I don't like rubber straps so it's all leather or steel for me:


More like leather steel and brass 
Nice pic!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Barbos Marine.


----------



## TrentSe7en (Jul 17, 2012)

I certainly do......


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I got this strap for my 6309 but it's in for service so I put it on this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Takemusu (Feb 8, 2012)

bikkboi said:


> Generally the indices with the chromed or polished edges are described as "applied indices" whereas the plastic disk you're talking about (If I'm not mistaken) like those on the SKX007 are just called painted indices because it is just white paint and Lume painted straight into the dial . Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct. They are also called "appliqué indices", and can also be non-lumed raised metal, or jewels, or plastic, etc. The Tudor Pelagos has nice non-metal applied indices, for example.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Got another Magrette, the MPP All Black. Here with a nice strap, good match!


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Horween Chestnut Dublin on a PAM 000

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DONCORO (Jun 1, 2014)

Jotunn said:


> I got some
> 
> View attachment 5045417


This strap look realy cool !! Can you give me the brand please ?
Best regards


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

SKX399 + Steinhart vintage, great combo


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

DONCORO said:


> This strap look realy cool !! Can you give me the brand please ?
> Best regards


That Looks like a Gunny Straps model caitlin.

-C.


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Distressed Dublin

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Oris Aquis on water buffalo strap


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

This might be the only leather/diver combo in my collection that I'd approve of:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Some really great pictures of divers on leather straps! I'm hoping some of you can give me some suggestions of a strap to combine with the watch below. I just got it in and choosing to keep it or send it back will depend on finding a strap that goes well with this one. Thanks in advance for your help. If you want to just send me a PM to keep from going Off topic on this thread that is fine.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Drunkart strap. Great Quality


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Got this a while ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon Tank on Toshi antique leather.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Some really great pictures of divers on leather straps! I'm hoping some of you can give me some suggestions of a strap to combine with the watch below. I just got it in and choosing to keep it or send it back will depend on finding a strap that goes well with this one. Thanks in advance for your help. If you want to just send me a PM to keep from going Off topic on this thread that is fine.
> 
> View attachment 5140250
> 
> ...


Either black with gold stiitching or a light color to pick up the gold color and provide contrast with the case, with black stitching.


----------



## lvl40cleric (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Ch6 on stingray shoes...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Zodiac V-Wolf on Hadley-Roma MS913 that's been hand-stained and burnished. 









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## watchknut (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

rockin'ron said:


>


Simply stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

yup

these 2 200m watches are on 26mm leather

although they arent really divers - neither has a dive-bezel, so they are really just what i would call 200m "industrial design" chronogrpahs


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

nice!!! like the baseball glove rawlings band...but as a football fan - do they make a wilson one/football leather strap too?


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One 














Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Bronze BS100 on leather. Feels oh-so-wrong but looks oh-so-right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

Glycine Sub Combat.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Benarus Moray on Delaurian strap


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Seiko 7002 from '94 on Kastantona Leather Strap









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Check this beauty !


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

My PRS-18Q


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One 








Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's my contribution: Seiko Kinetic GMT on brown leather. I already had the leather strap and decided to see what it would look like on the SUN023. It felt strange putting leather on the diver, but I'm not hitting the pool anytime soon and it feels so comfortable on the wrist!


----------



## quiethive (May 4, 2014)

Stargazer1 said:


> Here's my contribution: Seiko Kinetic GMT on brown leather. I already had the leather strap and decided to see what it would look like on the SUN023. It felt strange putting leather on the diver, but I'm not hitting the pool anytime soon and it feels so comfortable on the wrist!


Nice strap, I think it complements the watch very well. What strap is it?


----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

quiethive said:


> Nice strap, I think it complements the watch very well. What strap is it?


Thank you. It's a Panerai-style Asso strap.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tropik SS on a Colareb.


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

put this on this morning before heading to work.on a sunday too.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

The guy I just got this OS300M off rarely wore it but when he did it was on leather.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

OVM on Clover Straps


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

B and R bullet hole strap from Ron with a torched buckle.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver One














Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

A few straps incame

































Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Trying different straps on my CH8, currently have this one from Greg Stevens on.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Elite21 said:


> A few straps incame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really dig the black on brown leather (I have the same with brown nato/black hardware).


----------



## Elite21 (Feb 5, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Really dig the black on brown leather (I have the same with black nato/black hardware).


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Steinhart on Steinhart


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This strap was just installed about an hour ago. A Hirsch Liberty on a Momentum Deep6 Orange bezel.


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jul 1, 2015)

I currently have a 1923 ammo strap from Attirail on my Ennebi Fondale 44 Marino bronzo. Looking for a light natural leather ammo pouch strap either made in 1967 or from 1939-1945 that I can have a few customizations ordered to it as it's made. Here's how it looks right now. I like it but I think a lighter band may look better:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Modded orange monster










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

GraywolfSurvival said:


> I currently have a 1923 ammo strap from Attirail on my Ennebi Fondale 44 Marino bronzo. Looking for a light natural leather ammo pouch strap either made in 1967 or from 1939-1945 that I can have a few customizations ordered to it as it's made. Here's how it looks right now. I like it but I think a lighter band may look better:
> 
> View attachment 5338458
> 
> ...


That looks great. But I'm partial to the smell of leather in the morning 





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> That looks great. But I'm partial to the smell of leather in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

That's a collection.. nice
For me it's brass on leather for today..


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SKX007 on leather NATO.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Tropik SS on new custom horween leather. 

-C.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional "All Black"


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Black on black









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Last arrive... On custom leather from a friend 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Scurfa D1 Silicone on Toshi.
As the weather gets cooler I prefer leather.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Korsbek Recon GMT on Fluco shell cordovan leather.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Casio MDV106 on a generic, but still decent quality 5-ring.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Last arrival... SKA369, on a custom leather strap.

I like very much this combo... And you? 










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi guys! 
Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio SM-A500FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPR Heritage Latigo Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Beautiful strap as usual from SNPR.


Best,
- C.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Armida A1 and A7:


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Armida as well


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Stargazer1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Seiko SUN023 on a couple of leather Zulu straps I got on the weekend :0)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

My Seiko 7002-700J on custom 'Martu' leather...


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

longstride said:


> My Seiko 7002-700J on custom 'Martu' leather...
> View attachment 5518601


Nice looking piece.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

longstride said:


> My Seiko 7002-700J on custom 'Martu' leather...
> View attachment 5518601


Nice looking piece.


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Magrette Vantage on Diaboliq Ammo


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

atwoodt said:


> Magrette Vantage on Diaboliq Ammo


Great combo!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tudorprincedate (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New RED distressed Bomber Jacket strap from StrappedForTime.com


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

New strap, another good combo


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Sumo on a Toshi natural horween shell cordovan. 









Time is an invention...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ps90s (Jan 2, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> New RED distressed Bomber Jacket strap from StrappedForTime.com


Very impressed with this band. I am going to look at one of these for my red bezel


----------



## ps90s (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Horween pull up with natural stitching. Just finished this one a few minutes ago.

Made this one to go with my favorite chukkas.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5562658





bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 5643097
> View attachment 5643113


someone's got some seriously good taste!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tried an OEM Omega leather NATO on my PO at the Omega Boutique. The quality was excellent.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on a Spanish made "74" strap.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## jsa9791 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Love the yellow ostrich strap Danny !


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Probably my favorite strap so far. Black Horween with minimalist stitching.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Paladin1 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8926 mod on strappedfortime.com strap


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

You bet...


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Back on my favorite combo


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

for now...


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 on Sinn chronissimo strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Today NY0040 on custom leather, from italian friend..










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Leather Pamily...


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

007 on Python.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNPR Blood Diamond strap


----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

Doxa on shark grained leather.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is this strap from please? I really like it!

Edit: found the answer in another topic (SNPR Leather Works Strap)


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

my maranez brass rawai diver and my steinhart triton military bronze diver.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

h20....


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I realy like my Monster. But its getting cold at home and I prefer leather strap when its cold. I have nice 22mm black leather strap. I fit it to my 20mm lug Monster.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 5741034
> View attachment 5741058


Did not realize Nissan made a right hand drive Exterra.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

charliekilo98 said:


> View attachment 5660914
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite strap so far. Black Horween with minimalist stitching.


Beautiful. Who makes this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

jdallasries said:


> Beautiful. Who makes this strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's one of my own. Two layer Horween, linen thread, 22/20, tapered in thickness to keep the bulk down under the thumbnail buckle.

Best,
Christopher


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got this one in from Dustin at N80. Kangaroo leather with brass hardware to match my Armida A8.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Heuer 980.023


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-07


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 5787842


With that, you are sorted for life..


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Technically, about 60% leather.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Buttery soft dark chocolate suede strap


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Navy blue NATO


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ar.javid said:


>


Looks like the handmade sandals I got in Madras in 1979.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna on olive W&W strap.









Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Looks like the handmade sandals I got in Madras in 1979.


All that handmade stuff is not very common now in Madras. Were they any good?. Bit your feet? Lol.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

ar.javid said:


> All that handmade stuff is not very common now in Madras. Were they any good?. Bit your feet? Lol.


I bought a pair of buffalo leather sandals in Bali once, they were so rigid that you could have hammered nails with them. They never did soften up, even the dog couldn't get his teeth into them.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Ha ha. They make this stuff for tourist souvenirs I think.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Joining the club b-)

























Cheers.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Joining the club b-)
> 
> View attachment 5800506
> 
> ...


Tell us about the strap! Looks great.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Armida A1 42mm on Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Helson Skin Diver on some new Choice Cuts leather

























Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Armida A-1 42mm 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn EZM1 on Martu leather.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Tell us about the strap! Looks great.


Thanks yankeeexpress!

Got it from the bay for less than $9 from seller zhuoleistore. It's a pretty thick strap and it took a bit of force to fit in the wonky 23mm Citizen lug.















I like it, so I purchased another one for my wanna be diver below :-d





























Cheers.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz on another Choice Cuts strap

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Ocean One Vintage Red on Fluco horween shell cordovan


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdf294 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Thanks yankeeexpress!
> 
> Got it from the bay for less than $9 from seller zhuoleistore. It's a pretty thick strap and it took a bit of force to fit in the wonky 23mm Citizen lug.
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing them! How did you get them for $9?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for showing them! How did you get them for $9?


They put them out for auction, from time to time, instead of buying now with starting price of $0.99 :-!
So, keep an eye out.

Cheers.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I won't be diving with this one but I could










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Fluco strap in my Regattare 2011.


----------



## Tarika777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean GMT on brown leather


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tissot Seastar:


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Black Toshi on the Squale


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ammo strap from WUS member Nikolaevich. Love it and worth the wait from Russia. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This should qualify


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Ammo strap from WUS member Nikolaevich. Love it and worth the wait from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I have one by the same man, Andre from Belarus.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SM300 on DavidLaneDesigns strap


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Gunny Caitlin 8 strap. Soft as butter.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

snpr9696 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that? Looks great!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on a Spanish "74"


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Blue-Hayes said:


> What strap is that? Looks great!


Thank you. SNPRStrap.com Vintage Brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Trying out the Sea-Dweller on leather. I'm betting I'll wear it a lot more like this.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

snpr9696 said:


> Thank you. SNPRStrap.com Vintage Brown


Awesome straps, made in USA (just a satisfied customer)

SNPR strap



















https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/new-snpr-leather-works-straps-available-2514634.html


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Awesome straps, made in USA (just a satisfied customer)
> 
> SNPR strap
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Seal Ti.


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Swapped out the perlon strap for this...










Check out the features on this strap...
Closely spaced holes for fine adjustment and unique buckle.



















integrated spring bars (no tool needed) and yes, it is sold by Fossil on eBay.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Aaron Pimentel ostrich leg strap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's only a matter of time until I forget this diver is wearing non water resistant leather and take it for a dip.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a submission of a diver on strap and also asking for opinions. How do you think this color strap looks on this diver? The strap is a Martu Vintage Grey leather strap. The picture from the ebay site made the strap look a little darker and with more brown undertones.









The actual strap I got is much more grey toned

















What do you think of the combo? I was not very pleased at first but it is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought a Martu strap,last year and had the same disappointment in the colour mis-representation from the etsy shop compared to the colour in real life. Will never buy another 
As for your combo it looks pretty good. Matches the dial quite nicely.


----------



## oshee (Aug 5, 2015)

Just couldn't resist it. :-D









I also bought a black one for my Steinhart Ocean One Black but I do not intent to put it on until Christmas.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Not exactly a diver, but glad to have this back on leather, reminds me I need to make more straps:


----------



## Virgilv (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Looks fine when it's off-duty and not diving.


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a submission of a diver on strap and also asking for opinions. How do you think this color strap looks on this diver? The strap is a Martu Vintage Grey leather strap. The picture from the ebay site made the strap look a little darker and with more brown undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap I got from them was also kind of thin and a bit stretchy, although comfortable it was not exactly the most high quality strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using tin cans and string.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

After wearing the new tuna this feels bulky and uncomfortable


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

My favorite


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Custom blue jeans leather strap.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## B_Carbs (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sure do










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

I dig a lil leather on my diver:


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Orient black Mako in Clockwork Synergy leather NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

On black alligator for a change of pace


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


> On black alligator for a change of pace


Very nice!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Time to get this one off the NATO and on some leather! One of the first straps I made for this watch, but super comfy.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

longstride said:


> View attachment 5787122
> 
> Heuer 980.023


I think I'm in love!

Sent from the big blue


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Helmut watches 'Schwartz' leather


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Zinex Heliox SuperSub 2500M Diver on inexpensive Miestiery Natural Tan Leather.


----------



## Gecko (Aug 26, 2011)

That is a great look. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

C.E.


----------



## CafeRio (Aug 25, 2015)

That H2O Orca is beautiful!


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas: Harbormaster


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Panerai Luminor Marina Brown PVD on an original Greg Stevens Crazy Horse strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Goat skin leather from Helmutwatches


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Goat skin leather from Helmutwatches


Beautiful dial... Nice combo!


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Sammie Mod on Kain Leather Strap!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sure do



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay on original Tudor Distressed Leather.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna on blue distressed Martu


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Didn't really believe that tuna could go with leather strap, but it's great combo. Comfy & good looking (IMHO  ).


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

H2O ORCA on Maddog Leather Strap......


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Switcheroo for me too 
176 on Vtztrap Artisan shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

Ocean Diver back on leather:


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna, navy blue distressed Martu


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Dreadnought PRS-2 on a DS Straps custom....




























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Who makes the most comfortable leather straps, I can't seem to wear my Sun023 as its quite bulky,pls help


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I bought this on a whim from a watch stand at the local mall because it looked thick around the end lug holes, pleasantly surprised almost no gap on the venerable yet prone to gapping sumo




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

So much lighter with a leather strap &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

So much lighter with a leather strap 😅
View attachment 6087882


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## bmaben (Mar 13, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## phosfiend (Jun 14, 2010)

This one again, handy as we're housebound trying to figure out the new baby's sleep situation a bit better (bezel & chrono to keep track) - definitely one of the best straps I've made, got to make another:


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

CD-1 on Assolutamente


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Tag 1500 Pro 200m on leather


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

LE Sumo on gray shark:


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Not leather but canvas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SNE-107 on a Hirsch leather strap.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The ever popular "How can it only cost that much and be that good?" MDV106 on black leather with contrasting stitching.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Deep Blue Master 1000 on Clover Strap leather.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## guitarmac1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Peterolajuwon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarmac1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Peterolajuwon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Quick and Dirty*....


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

guitarmac1 said:


> What strap is that?


Reminds me of mine Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Martu leather vintage grey


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just came off the Big Brown Truck.....KonTiki on distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com





































Came with the OEM blue rubber Eterna strap. Did not see how to adjust it, so I installed the leather.


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Mini Ice Monster on blue leather with contrasting white stitching.


----------



## SweetLou (Dec 3, 2015)

mysiak said:


> New strap, another good combo
> View attachment 5640137


I've been looking all over for a strap like this, brand or link?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice



yankeexpress said:


> Just came off the Big Brown Truck.....KonTiki on distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Obris Morgan EX 2 on Horween Chromexcel


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Silver bezel on Cloverstraps leather with Python keeper. Batman bezel on Martu leather with stingray keeper.


----------



## ss04rf (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Super stock strap on a brand new H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Red Sat Diver on a hand-carved DS Straps spider web strap (I call him Spider-Man)









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Diggin this Brown Horween Strap on the PAM111!!!










24mm Brown Vintage Horween Leather Watch Band | B & R Bands


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oris 65'


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Helson Skindiver on a Gunny strap


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Does nubuck / suede count. It is leather lined.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

ZINEX TRIMIX GMT PVD...first run with red eye pirate dial....on Greg Stevens Original Crazy Horse Strap.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

On leather boot, does that count ?.


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helberg CH6


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helberg CH6 Bronze


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Heroic 18


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Benarus 49mm


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

zuriner


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Leather on a diver? I might have one or twenty... 

The current fave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Benarus


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Enzo


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orient


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ploprof 1200m


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seiko


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Steinhart


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Citizen Diver


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Deepblue


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

zen168 said:


> View attachment 6389873


U do have an awesome collection, what's the other one in this pic?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_So, I decided to stop by the admin office for a brief holiday lunch shindig mainly hoping to get to hang out with the new hot HR chick and perhaps a little photo op. Well, FML. She didn't show up as she was interviewing a potential new schmuck to hire.

Nothing rocks a Holiday office lunch party with punch and Cheetos like my SKX.









Here is my hot and sexy SKX with a leather strap, that's all I got.









Y'all stay cool and Happy Holidays b-)​_


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

redtissot said:


> U do have an awesome collection, what's the other one in this pic?


It's Sevenfriday P1..


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Where can I buy one


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

On SNPR leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not a diver, but a Dievas DLC to share.


----------



## zen168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dievas


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Meanwhile, here at the North Pole we are working hard in style. Don't worry kiddos, the hide is not from Rudolph.....









Told you this is the North Pole, it's even starting to snow.....









Well, somebody has got to go out there and get y'alls presents ready....









Be nice, we're all watching you. Peace on Earth.
b-)​_


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Meanwhile, here at the North Pole we are working hard in style. Don't worry kiddos, the hide is not from Rudolph.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handsome pairing, whatever strap it is! 
(this is where you'll interject and tell me who makes it, because I have slight envy here!) 
I'm back home for Christmas in Aus, and there sure isn't any snow to be seen here in our sweltering summer Christmas time. Tell the powder and the reindeer I said hey, will you?

(beautiful photos, truly!) 
⚓

Sent from le grand bleu


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings
More strap samplings































































Happy Holidays to all
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ellecousteau said:


> That's a handsome pairing, whatever strap it is!
> (this is where you'll interject and tell me who makes it, because I have slight envy here!)
> I'm back home for Christmas in Aus, and there sure isn't any snow to be seen here in our sweltering summer Christmas time. Tell the powder and the reindeer I said hey, will you?
> 
> ...


Thanks, kind of you to say. So, post yours when you get a chance.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Ball Skindiver II on Hirsch Grand Duke on Christmas eve.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Time to bundle up and head on home. My work is done and now it's time to celebrate. Let it snow, let it snow I say. I'm ready!
Just another diver's watch leather strap









Perfect, caught the last bit of sunshine left.


















May you all have a Merry Christmas
b-)​_


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's a Lew and Huey Orthos on my Christmas gift from the wife:








Merry Christmas if you celebrate, and if you don't have a great day!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Holiday wristshot


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Damasko chrono diver....on a Kain Veteran


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good day ladies and gents
Back to the regular scheduled program for me. The chosen timepiece to start the day.


















Merry Christmas and hope everyone is having a great weekend
b-)​_


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

My PAMs on my hand self made straps


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy New Year folks!

Here is another single piece leather strap to compliment a very popular timepiece. Wore it yesterday and today.


























b-)​_


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

*BevoWatch* your shots are amazing! Love the one with the two piece tan leather especially.

Here's another of my humble offerings - SKX779 on Tan JP Leatherworks leather w/ stitching. 















I must concede, I really like this combo! I think the shot in the sun makes it look lighter than it really is though.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Impulse said:


> *BevoWatch* your shots are amazing! Love the one with the two piece tan leather especially.
> 
> Here's another of my humble offerings - SKX779 on Tan JP Leatherworks leather w/ stitching.
> View attachment 6509930
> ...


Thanks, it's a favorite strap as well. The Monster and that combo is awesome, really dig it. Happy New Year!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Impulse said:


> *BevoWatch* your shots are amazing! Love the one with the two piece tan leather especially.
> 
> Here's another of my humble offerings - SKX779 on Tan JP Leatherworks leather w/ stitching.
> View attachment 6509930
> ...


Thanks, it's a favorite strap as well. The Monster and that combo is awesome, really dig it. Happy New Year!


----------



## DrHert (Dec 15, 2014)

[mod edit: no knife pics please]


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ocean GMT Ghosted Bezel


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

lawlessflyer said:


> Ocean GMT Ghosted Bezel


Take off the cyclops too.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Take off the cyclops too.


Nothing wrong with a cyclops on the right watch, and to me it looks perfect.


----------



## Shoeless34 (Jul 17, 2015)

Leather band with top layer of distressed canvas from strap code,


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

DrHert said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That knife is beautiful, solid aluminum handle I guess. Where can I get one..


----------



## DrHert (Dec 15, 2014)

ar.javid said:


> That knife is beautiful, solid aluminum handle I guess. Where can I get one..


It's a hand made custom knife made by Sam Johnston. The presentation scale is made of Zirconium not Aluminum. Not your average knife or cost. I can give you more info if your interested. Just shoot me a PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Damasko DC66 on Kain Veteran......


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Laguna on blue distressed leather


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a better picture..


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Gotta love leather in the winter months. 


















b-)​_


----------



## Daswann (Jan 17, 2010)

Time to open up a shop. Very nice. I'm still thinking about how to punch a extra hole in my strap.



Beetho said:


> My PAMs on my hand self made straps
> 
> View attachment 6503154


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

Got this 3 days ago,so glad i finally pulled trigger!


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Messing around with leather straps. I'll keep these combinations for a little while.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Gotta love leather in the winter months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask what strap this is? It's lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just so happen to be wearing the diver & leather combo today.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Leather is nice









b-)​_


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Just picked up my first leather nato from clockwork synergy. It was on clearance and with a discount, I paid $7 and some change, including shipping. I love that the leather is thin so it doesn't add too much bulk. Wore it all day and it is very comfortable. Cheaper than my nylon Phoenix and Maratac natos too.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


>


Love that Steinhart. Wish I would have purchased a first gen. when they were still available.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## NotSure (Jun 19, 2015)

Love my Mako XL on a nice leather Panatime strap


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I got this bund from fellow member gregspitz. I am very impressed with the quality of this strap. He was easy to deal with and was quick to deliver. I couldn't be happier. If you're looking for strap consider gregspitz, you won't be disappointed!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 on a brown Hirsch Aristocrat leather strap.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Fantastic shot. It was pics like this (of your watches *yankeeexpress* and *BevoWatch*) that inspired me to put that tan leather on the skx779.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Impulse said:


> Fantastic shot. It was pics like this (of your watches *yankeeexpress* and *BevoWatch*) that inspired me to put that tan leather on the skx779.


I'll be there for you too any time you need help spending your money. ;-) Post a pic of your skx779 with that tan leather when you get a chance.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Ocean One on tan Horween shell cordovan strap...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


>


Wish the bezel colors weren't upside down.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Makara; Sea Turtle


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My new Stuckx Rock on a sweet custom blue leather to give it some additional punch


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SMPc on Di-Modell Jumbo.


----------



## xxVSxx (Nov 17, 2015)

Leather looks good on a diver...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Seiko 6105-8110 on DiModell Chronissimo.


----------



## dynamo23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tisell sub on Tisell leather (from its 40mm flieger)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1st day get to play w/ straps on the 65. Curved Spring Bars on this help for strap changes.Vintage Ammo strap from 8yrs ago by Scott Allison aka Timesofplenty












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Mod'ed Seiko Sammie on Kain Veteran Strap.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sailcloth leather on the Orient Raven today....






_


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

Seiko Skx173 on a Worn&Wound Model 2 "moss" strap. The horween leather is definitely the most comfortable and pliable I've ever owned.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Prime form ski. Im old fashion. All my kids is going for snowboarding, only myself is doing ski.





My bad, I have posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

SMP midsize on Hirsch Mariner.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Does it count if it came with it?


----------



## Jotunn (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1 on red leather.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

T-hunter said:


>


Sharp Turtle combo. That leather looks really soft & comfortable! Suede?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Greetings and warm Friday wishes to everyone



























TGIF and may everyone have a great weekend
b-)​_


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't believe I've never tried this combo before.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Skindiver II on Hirsch Grand Duke strap


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

C&B leather nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

on Rob Montana


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Ocean One on tan Horween shell cordovan strap by Fluco


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climateguy (Nov 22, 2014)

Dang, that is one really effing cool watch.


----------



## Lou V (Feb 9, 2014)

SD42 on Hadley Roma ms855


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL saw this pic today on Instagram by gunnystraps










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Steinny on a Helmut creation.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Borealis Sea Dragon on a Helmut strap.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Scurfa on a BeauBands Dale Murphy baseball strap.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Deep Blue on a B&R Bands.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glycine on another Helmut creation.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Burnrub (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

THG said:


> LOL saw this pic today on Instagram by gunnystraps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real funny thing is that it's not far from the truth. A little exaggerated but not by much from the current trend. Ha,ha.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> The real funny thing is that it's not far from the truth. A little exaggerated but not by much from the current trend. Ha,ha.


Oh please...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A strap like that begs the question; what's the "safe word"?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> LOL saw this pic today on Instagram by gunnystraps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ----!! Stupid doesn't even begin to describe this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

hidden by leaves said:


> Oh please...


Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Holy ----!! Stupid doesn't even begin to describe this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hahaha, to be fair, it was just an example by gunny straps of how he can make any size of strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

SDR on leather NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

b'oris said:


>


Beautiful combos and great watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Hahaha, to be fair, it was just an example by gunny straps of how he can make any size of strap
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But why!?? It looks silly and I don't think I'll checks his stuff out anymore. I'm scarred for life ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Clockworksynergy.









---
"ZHP is a garbage option anyway- just some cosmetic upgrades with a different cam and diff to claw back some of the performance lost fitting those hideous and heavy wheels. Any 330 with a 3.46 diff will smoke a ZHP every time. The whole Mafia thing reeks of childish behavior." - an e46fanatic


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

I have the blue and white Prometheus Poseidon on the way. Thinking of putting a dark brown leather strap on it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


>


Looks terrific! What strap is that?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Looks terrific! What strap is that?


Thanks. Ritchie brand strap i found on Amazon. My phone makes the strap look more red than it really is. here is another shot to give a better rendition of the color










But i just got it so i cant judge how durable it is. It is very soft and comfortable on the wrist it came with a pretty nice buckle also. My initial impression is it is a little bit better than a Martu strap that I bought previously.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

View attachment 8930leather6.jpg


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Also my wruw for today - Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 on a Hirsch Liberty









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Armida A1 on C&B


----------



## Screamin6 (Jan 31, 2012)

Old SMP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnickell (Jun 27, 2014)

Prometheus Poseidon on a Horween brown leather strap


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## jaredkanallakan (May 8, 2012)

Wow, a lot of great pictures in this thread. I'll have to bookmark it.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

New strap


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Horween tan leather NATO on Sumo...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 on B&S leather


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub on Blue Kangaroo Leather NATO


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Brisman said:


> Blue Tudor Sub on Blue Kangaroo Leather NATO


If I wanna look at this model, what is the reference number? Really like these old Tudors

-whoa-


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

whoa said:


> If I wanna look at this model, what is the reference number? Really like these old Tudors
> 
> -whoa-


This one is 9411/0, cheers.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Brisman said:


> This one is 9411/0, cheers.


Thanks! They seem to be holding their price well!

-whoa-


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying the OVM on leather


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

whoa said:


> If I wanna look at this model, what is the reference number? Really like these old Tudors
> 
> -whoa-


Also look at the 79090 and 76100 and 7928.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Also look at the 79090 and 76100 and 7928.


Thanks, but really dislike merc hands! But love the snowflakes! 😎

-whoa-


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

20mm Filson on 21mm DS Action lugs, though I could think of worse things happening in this world. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Yet another diver on leather...









New limited edition Ocean One Maxi


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Ball Skindiver II today...









In spite of incorrect date, I assure you that photo was taken this morning. Apparently before I set the watch!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; made for the leather...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Laguna & Kain shark


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Ocean blue with leather, treated the leather with water protectant and made the decision to get this puppy wet, we will see.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Seiko 6309-7290 on leather:























Marty Smith


----------



## DiverDoc (Mar 9, 2008)

*Yes, it looks nice, but do you swap out the leather before getting in the water, or are these dressed up desk divers?*


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

DiverDoc said:


> *Yes, it looks nice, but do you swap out the leather before getting in the water, or are these dressed up desk divers?*


Mine is a desk diver. It's from 1977 and I'm a bit hesitant about taking it swimming. I just got it back from service where he pressure checked it but he even recommended removing it before swimming.

I have a Deep Blue that I'll be wearing this summer when my wife drags me to the ocean.

Marty Smith


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

For me only on a PAM


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

DiverDoc said:


> *Yes, it looks nice, but do you swap out the leather before getting in the water, or are these dressed up desk divers?*


Mine are all desk divers. I don't even like swimming.

Having said that, the strap on this watch is rated to a greater depth than the watch head (and the watch is 1200m)...


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Still can't believe how comfortable can of tuna can be


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ocean GMT on B&S leather


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Some SNPR Straps


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> Some SNPR Straps
> View attachment 6892634
> View attachment 6892642
> View attachment 6892650
> ...


Beautiful photography.


----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

The Invicta Hydromax GMT with a rust tone Dassari 24mm leather strap from Strapsco.

























ermicas


----------



## S.J.S.T. (Sep 3, 2014)

SKX007 + Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

How about some Seiko and Seiko?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

BR 02 on custom Croc by Jabba Straps


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Darth tuna on Clover leather for Saturday









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

stonehead887 said:


> BR 02 on custom Croc by Jabba Straps


Looks killer!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on NATO by Panatime.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Couple of examples, all I happen to have on my iPad. I also wear the Prometheus Piranha with a ColaReb vintage which looks great.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Not technically a diver in the truest sense (100m wr), but i think its styled like one. Here it is on thick tan leather.


----------



## Sewer (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks great together



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sewer said:


> Looks great together


Thank You


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ocean GMT on B&S Strap


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko Orange Monster:


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

mysiak said:


> View attachment 6976026


That's a very nice combo


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Leather only for PAM


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Pepsi BFK on custom leather..



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

22mm leather, I wish they had 22mm lug space instead of 20mm, it looks much better with ~44mm bezel.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Favorite combination


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a Halios delfin and strapped watch co distressed Dublin.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Aquaracer with 22mm Rios. Another watch which should have been with 22mm lugs instead of 20mm


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know if the purists will admit this as a dive watch... It's WR to 3000m, bright as a torch, but doesn't have a rotating bezel. Anyway, it's great on leather !


----------



## hydrochrono (Jan 6, 2014)

Ocean One Green on black leather with white contrast stitching.

Had a strap of the Zeno chrono lying around. Definitely much lighter than the bracelet!


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

mysiak said:


> Favorite combination


That's a beautiful combination. What strap is that?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

If I'm not swimming or diving they're usually on leather. Here's a few.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

debasercl said:


> That's a beautiful combination. What strap is that?


Thanks, it's this vintage GRAF.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

(leather back canvas)


























(leather back)


----------



## rdb84 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not with me anymore...


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

claudiu.radu said:


>


Where is this strap from?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Yup...


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Leather on diver.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Panerai 112 with a Toshi storm grey strap.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPR Leather Works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

I've got one. 
But only for my desk diver. ;-)


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Plain black leather with Sinew stitching.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Radiomir today on period correct Manifatture Serioso shoes



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sure. Contemporary Helberg and vintage Bulova among others.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrjan88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Meaby these one Vodolaz 
View attachment 7296018


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O on leather.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Classic?? 

Love the way this came out


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

ek_straps said:


> Classic??
> 
> Love the way this came out


absolutely perfect


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk. Waiter, another Mai Tai, please... when you get a chance.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Leather


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

johnny action said:


> ---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
> Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk. Waiter, another Mai Tai, please... when you get a chance.


Can you tell from where did you get his strap, looks amazing buddy,.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

It's embarrassing to admit, but I bought it from Amazon for less than $30



spirit.varun said:


> Can you tell from where did you get his strap, looks amazing buddy,.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking very nice! what strap is that?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ammo pouch leather

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seamaster AT on OEM brown alligator...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

better shot of the leather.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Strap is a GSD Gustav ammo.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Orient Ray II with Steinhart vintage


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

DS Straps "Tiger" strap, and a Bosphorus engraved buckle

"

















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Strap and buckle from where ?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

FatTuesday said:


> Seamaster AT on OEM brown alligator...


uhm... ...brown alligator... :roll: ...we can imagine only it! ;-)


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> ^Strap and buckle from where ?


Sorry, just added brand names to post

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Precista:


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## meshuggah (Jun 16, 2009)

I pretty much only wear divers and have started making straps as well, so I'm 100% all over this lol......

here's some of the things I've made so far 

full gallery @ imgur --> PD Leatherworks - Watch Strap Collection - Album on Imgur

pics
























































any feedback/comments/advice is always welcome


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Leather strap on my MM300...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Piranha


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial on ammo strap.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ridinfool:
Your pic of the leather on the Zilla is a clencher for me.
Gonna get a black leather for my Zilla too.
23mm width. Right?

X traindriver Art


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

On Gruppo Gamma strap


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

I got my Seiko Prosper Perpetual Diver on a calfskin Hadley Roma.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 Root Beer bezel on Hirsch leather.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O loves leather.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> H2O loves leather.


Very nice! who's straps are those? Gotta love exotics.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

charliekilo98 said:


> Very nice! who's straps are those? Gotta love exotics.


TLP; The Leather Project. He has a Facebook page...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SBBN033 with New Leather Shoes


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Ray II with Glycine strap


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

Another Gruppo Gamma strap


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Turtle on Hirsch Liberty. Amazingly comfortable strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This was on the Gunny straps blog, wtf?? 19mm thick, I know I am not man enough to wear this one..


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, just wow. Horse tack isn't that thick...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 7499178
> 
> 
> View attachment 7499186


Great looking strap. Where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Greenstraps in Greece, you can look him up on Facebook.



cpl said:


> Great looking strap. Where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Yellow leather.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> Yellow leather.


that is really sweet also! 
Was that from the watch maker or strap shop? 
Do you get the straps from UK or import them?

Lovin' your straps!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

knightRider said:


> that is really sweet also!
> Was that from the watch maker or strap shop?
> Do you get the straps from UK or import them?
> 
> Lovin' your straps!


Geezer, this one was from Simplea leather, yellow nubuck, 130 mm x 80 mm 24 mm wide no taper. I found it on E bay.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

I just love the match between this vintage Vostok Amphibia and the aged patina of the leather strap:


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lovin that old Vostok!!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

BOB strap


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

laff79 said:


>


Scuba Dude on bund looks Saweetttt!

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

BOB leather


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Victorinox Diver 500:


----------



## ChuckMiller (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## tudorprincedate (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear Lord SNPR, that's some serious eye candy. Nice work.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Plenty of leather on a vintage Sub eye candy in my new thread here  - https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/perfect-strap-watch-vintage-rolex-submariner-many-straps-3048298.html


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

new (and cheap) leather strap for my Poseidon


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Kalmar 1!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> A1.


Lovin' that strap. Where's it from?


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## isabelina (Mar 26, 2013)

6309 on hirsh Liberty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Lovin' that strap. Where's it from?


Off "the Bay"... Manserera is the name of the store. Custom; any specification you like. This one is 6mm thick and 240mm long with a 3.5mm hole to accept those massive Maddog buckles. Check him out... He's REALLY good.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Wow


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 7630178
View attachment 7630186
View attachment 7630194


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47 on Distefano custom.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ti again



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

blueradish said:


>


May I ask what brand/model that is?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

JLS36 said:


> May I ask what brand/model that is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No prob. It's a Stuckx, model is The Rock.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Sean D. (Oct 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

Why yes, a SRP775 on Hadley-Roma.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan on "vintage ammo"


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sumo:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

From the hide of one of my favorite aminals...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> From the hide of one of my favorite aminals...


That looks awesome! Did you get it from Aaron Bespoke?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Deegan42 said:


> That looks awesome! Did you get it from Aaron Bespoke?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Actually, Miguel over at "Denver Baseball Straps" made this one for me. He's on the forum; honest guy and good work.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield Gray dial on a Di Modell cognac strap. Incredibly comfortable strap. A truly stunning watch for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not a fan of leather but I like the looks of the MWW Tatoskok On Leather

















K3 on Leather


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; loves leather.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas & Maddog


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Blumo


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 7804690


that is amazing. Where's it from?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mysiak said:


>


What strap is that lol ?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

knightRider said:


> that is amazing. Where's it from?


Thank's!

B-strap thayland on ebay.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> What strap is that lol ?


Handmade (not by me) ostrich


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Just a great looking watch, makes me think about bronze.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

Speaks for itself


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## BadKrma (Apr 11, 2016)

Got my JSAR today! Lookin at some Red12 to dress her up in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II and a friend.


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

$185 watch on a $15 leather strap (22mm distressed leather by DeBeers).
Orient Blue Ray II


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not mine but i love it the combo!


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Diver on a pilot strap ? Me likes :


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray II


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SLC tribute.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

U1 on Toshi Storm Grey


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## OrlandoMike (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

sure do


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Three1Two on Simona today_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

As I HAVNT GOT A 312!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Base logo on a comfy Gunny strap.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I think leather can work nicely on a vintage diver, especially when there's already a lot of metal!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Maya the bee!


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Posted it in another topic a few days ago.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Mid 70s Titus Calypsomatic 8940 on handmade leather strap.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 7940122
> View attachment 7940130


Amazing collection of straps!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Amazing collection of straps!


Thank's

it's work in progress!


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got this weathered blue strap for it.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

three 8 zero










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## rhemmers (Feb 6, 2015)

Sea King on Steinhart leather:


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Seiko on Horween









Orient on Dimodell


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> three 8 zero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you had a three one two Will??


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

MKII Nassau on modified Raven leather 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP605 on a Helberg strap


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## slaterbj (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

I love this combo


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Still trying out straps on the 773.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

ar.javid said:


>


Nice strap. Where's it from?


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Wearing it at work today.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Nice strap. Where's it from?


Thanks. I made it. Its made of dark grey leather with laminated carbon fibre insert.


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Nice strap. Where's it from?


Thanks. I made it. Its made of dark grey leather with laminated carbon fibre insert. 


knightRider said:


> Nice strap. Where's it from?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Calypsomatic 7840 on a nothing special leather strap. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 7804690


Looks like stingray hide, I have some motorcycle racing gloves with it on them. Supposed to be the most abrasive resistant natural product. Very....very durable.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

SKX009 on blue leather, which was a perfect match for the dial/bezel.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

K3 on vintage leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on a Peter Gunny Caitlan.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Ass Conquest on Jankoxxx shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Waterproof Hirsch performance (though not tested in water yet)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

VE; Ekranoplan on "vintage ammo".


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sure....









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

...
























yup.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## lustrousaurusrex (Feb 28, 2016)

Even thought I love that jangly stock jubilee, this leather Hirsch Mariner is very comfortable. I switched from leather and steel so many times this weekend, and ended up keeping the leather for a different look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

yep sure do



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Boss strap...


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Was wearing this yesterday


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


The coolest looking strap I've seen in a while. Where did you get it?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jbem said:


> The coolest looking strap I've seen in a while. Where did you get it?


maddog-straps

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

VSA


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Canvas with leather backing earlier today


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Previous post had bad links, let's try again...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster on a Lorica/CF strap w' CF Maddog buckle.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Got 2 on leather, Squale 1545 and Steinhart GMT


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II w' stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Horween Cognac Shell Cordovan on the 5513!










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Joseph Scott (Oct 5, 2015)

My Orient Blue Ray on a Hirsch Buffalo strap that my wife has taken ownership of! Looks good on her but i still miss it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The forum darling MDV106 on Fossil leather while piloting a nearly 600 wheel horsepower Dodge Challenger.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dinhnn (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph Scott said:


> View attachment 8332082
> My Orient Blue Ray on a Hirsch Buffalo strap that my wife has taken ownership of! Looks good on her but i still miss it.


Exactly same as mine

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)

Poseidon on leather nato.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Tried this out last night... sorry for the ropey pic!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Jason Lewellen (Apr 17, 2016)

All the time on my Zelos Abyss group!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Tuna with a croc strap...it has leather on the backside. ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1; stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Plenty....









O&W Caribbean...


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

longstride said:


> Plenty....
> 
> View attachment 8409978
> 
> ...


Beautiful watches 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Panerai 233 on Giorgos MG vachetta leather


----------



## Ravenne (Jun 6, 2016)

Very glad to see this thread (especially with so many examples!). I don't have a diver yet, but I've got my eye on one. But I have a strong dislike of bracelets and very much prefer leather. I'm happy to see that leather with a diver isn't a no-no, like socks with sandals, or something of that nature. I'm not sure I'd like a rubber strap, but I would've gone that route if it looked like leather would look off with a diver. Good to see it looks totally normal. =) There is a lot of eye candy in this thread!!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Got this purple strap a few days ago. Really dig the black and purple combo. The non-vintage nature of the pelagos means that it works well with colors. I think I'll be getting a lot more leather straps!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just put this on my A1, only ever had it on an Isofrane. I like it!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bronze belongs on leather.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Not technically a diver but it's rated to 200m so I use it as such.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph on a Clockwork Synergy rally strap








_​


----------



## robbf213 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a leather strap I wear on a Sinn U1 occasionally, but love the rubber.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimon73 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Note the no-tool spring bars and the close spacing of the holes on the strap. Best thing that Fossil sells.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Note the no-tool spring bars and the close spacing of the holes on the strap. Best thing that Fossil sells.


That is a good looking strap.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero on Toshi leather.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Deegan42 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wish I could like this more than once... Awesome combo!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Makara Turtle.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sinn UX on a black leather, with red stitching, Sinn strap:


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

Oris Aquis on Gray alligator


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Vintage 6309, I figure why not, it's not going in the water anyway.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Helson Buccaneer GMT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

DeepBlue Master1k on a Clockwork Synergy leather strap. It came with a super duper orange-orange band....figured that was wayyyyy too much orange in one spot...hence the new strap.


----------



## mattiasmatts (Jun 16, 2016)

Just what I was looking for. This thread will be like a bible for me. Such great straps to hover through.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

summer dress: fresh and soft wild horse strap!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## hurkoj (Mar 26, 2016)

Some examples


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MakoUSA on DrewStraps


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6. Drilled lugs = awesomeness.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

New to me Hexa Blue. Love this dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

BC321 said:


> New to me Hexa Blue. Love this dial!


ok, you love it, but the leather strap??? :think: :roll:


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

amrvf said:


> ok, you love it, but the leather strap??? :think: :roll:


Crap! Wrong thread I meant to post to!!! But here. Strap changed


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN023 on a Helberg strap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47 on DiStefano/Maddog combo.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

(from it's pre-modded state)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 Saturday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai base logo on Toshi leather.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Camoflage canvas outside - leather from the inside
DILOY strap


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Estoril 300, DiModell Rallye ivory stitching


----------



## mattiasmatts (Jun 16, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Incredible watch, really looks the part there on leather. Just curious about what the rest of the strap says, I can see some script or design there?


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

imagwai said:


> Beautiful watches
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes, really beautiul! Especially the last one, cool combo! Looks like seen a lot in this life but still rolling!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless 45.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pam 25 on D9 strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

montres said:


> Camoflage canvas outside - leather from the inside
> DILOY strap
> View attachment 8510194
> 
> View attachment 8510210


That works!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

montres said:


> Camoflage canvas outside - leather from the inside
> DILOY strap
> View attachment 8510194
> 
> View attachment 8510210


That works!


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

amrvf said:


> ok, you love it, but the leather strap??? :think: :roll:


Hi what strap is this been looking for a rubber one like it for ages!!


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

BC321 said:


> New to me Hexa Blue. Love this dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooops previous post was the wrong post to quote, this is the strap I was wondering about...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Stock Zelos strap


----------



## iancboss (Jun 3, 2016)

Modded to have more of a field watch feel but still a diver at heart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Jordanbav said:


> Ooooops previous post was the wrong post to quote, this is the strap I was wondering about...


It's the Hexa OEM rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

Invicta Reserve Hydromax diver (52mm, 100atm) with a brown Dassari strap.




























Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

ermicas said:


> Invicta Reserve Hydromax diver (52mm, 100atm) with a brown Dassari strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ermicas said:


> Invicta Reserve Hydromax diver (52mm, 100atm) with a brown Dassari strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks a tiny bit large and thick IMHO


----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

alex79 said:


> It looks a tiny bit large and thick IMHO


Case is 52mm wide and 29mm high, total weight with the original bracelet was 375grams. It wears much better with the 24mm thick leather strap but is still quite a "handful".

ermicas

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Your left arm is probably a bit longer than your right one, correct?...........

29mm thick..... Impressive.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on DBS baseball strap.


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

Blue NATO leather on steinhart ocean vintage


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Leather & rubber Hirsch Performance


----------



## AlexJoda (Jun 4, 2016)

Isn't it a little strange to wear a diver which could not get wet? These straps are looking amazing but misplaced somehow....It's like putting slicks on an SUV...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Hirsh performance are water rated


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Lawless 45.


You cheated us out of the dog happy snap.


----------



## AlexJoda (Jun 4, 2016)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Hirsh performance are water rated


But they still look like leather and therefore misplaced.....


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> But they still look like leather and therefore misplaced.....


I wouldn't worry about it, it's kind of the point of this thread, how a leather strap looks... but on a dive watch. Just being different, 378 pages of different


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

duc said:


> You cheated us out of the dog happy snap.


lol. He was "lurking" someplace... It's not often I take a picture of my feet and he's not in it.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Schaumburg Aquamatic 1000m on Calaca straps Coronel series


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Vestal restrictor Diver 43 on Calaca straps Presidente series


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

GipsyKing said:


> View attachment 8596354
> 
> 
> Vestal restrictor Diver 43 on Calaca straps Presidente series


More like a boat anchor on a strap. That thing is awesome!


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

That helios looks sick


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just in in case you thought it couldn't get very wet and live )


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

On Gunny Blacksteel









On a vintage ammo sack NATO.


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Hamilton scuba King on stingray


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Same stingray strap on Seiko monster


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Borealis Estoril 300. Still can't get over how well put together this is! They nailed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

176 on Simona Saddle shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

mattiasmatts said:


> Incredible watch, really looks the part there on leather. Just curious about what the rest of the strap says, I can see some script or design there?


Thanks , it's an old baseball glove from Maddog.I get more compliments from this strap then my watches.



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep...Maddog on Sinn


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Torpedo from H2O.


----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hexa F74










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

176 on Aaron Tan cracked blk shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

I've always liked a diver on leather.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in ....... Certina DS First Ceramic










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless 45 on stingray shoes.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.


----------



## gthomas60 (Jan 22, 2010)

*SAS on old Dirk*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 w' Horween/DLC RS combo.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg bronze; CH6


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Must remember that while the watch may be O.K. in the shower the strap won't be very happy about it.


----------



## SeaQueue (Jun 29, 2016)

Desk-diving in the 007J with tan leather shoes


----------



## jamoss75 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Welp, I didn't quite capture the strap in the photo, but here's my nice new watch anyway. I've wanted a blue diver for ages and finally ended up with the perfect one for me. Would love to see one of Christopher Ward's silicon straps in person


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Ordered 3 Aaron Bespoke straps about 3 weeks ago and they have arrived for their respective diver. I'm very happy with them and looking forward to wearing them in a bit cooler weather. (Singapore style heat wave in progress now...)

Purple toad, light brown shell cordovan, orange gator

















A little lume shot after they are charged from the outdoor pictures


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Anko on distressed leather Nato ....

Regards,


----------



## SeaQueue (Jun 29, 2016)

GX9901 said:


> Ordered 3 Aaron Bespoke straps about 3 weeks ago and they have arrived for their respective diver. I'm very happy with them and looking forward to wearing them in a bit cooler weather. (Singapore style heat wave in progress now...)
> 
> Purple toad, light brown shell cordovan, orange gator


That purple toad strap is AMAZING!


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got my first, and possibly last, comic book leather straps but I'm digging them.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Rotary on a $7 (auction) strap from zhuoleistore


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice strap!



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 8857322


View attachment 8857330


View attachment 8857338


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 8857410


View attachment 8857418


View attachment 8857442


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 8857474


View attachment 8857482


View attachment 8857514


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Nice strap!


looks familiar you say ? 
Thanks for the hook-up 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Just got my first, and possibly last, comic book leather straps but I'm digging them.


Really digging the hulk one. Where's it from?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Really digging the hulk one. Where's it from?


Thanks a lot. It's from Felipe of Wearwatch, on Facebook and Instagram. Let me know if you don't have FB or IG and I get you his email. 
45 euros shipped. 35 for the canvas. 30 for leather.


----------



## Lavie (May 1, 2014)

Sinn U1 on Sniper Strap








Tapatalk-kal küldve az én D5803-el


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

big croco... b-)


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A8 on a home made NATO









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Oris 65 on vintage leather


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Ostrich Legs, as those of chicken but more big! :-d

































Helberg CH8 bronze and Arunas handmade bronze buckle


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

amrvf said:


> Ostrich Legs, as those of chicken but more big! :-d
> 
> View attachment 8880258
> 
> ...


amrvf, you have some of the badest leather straps in the world! :-!


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

While it might not stay on this one I do like it.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

knightRider said:


> amrvf, you have some of the badest leather straps in the world! :-!


:-d:-d:-d


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Malice 146 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jbem said:


> Beautiful watch.


Thanks! One of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Greg Stevens Sienna with old gold stitch


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Orca DLC on stingray shoes. HAGWE!


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Elephant strap


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle meets Maddog





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45 on painted custom.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^Just Awesome^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Shark Diver 45 on painted custom.


Love this!!


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on crocs.


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> A1 on crocs.


Oh man. Where did you get the croc buckle?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

fightinpikey said:


> Oh man. Where did you get the croc buckle?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Been so long...I can't recall. Off eBay though; Thailand vendor. Made them himself.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


>


This is so, so wrong... that it's actually right. I salute you, sir, for having the cojones to pull it off.

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

johnny action said:


> This is so, so wrong... that it's actually right. I salute you, sir, for having the cojones to pull it off.
> 
> ---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


lol. When you have absolutely "Zero F's" to give...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless w' Maddog combo.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Fortis should have designed them with 22mm lugs, it's much better match and feeling than 20mm.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Davosa Ternos on Hirsch San Remo


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 9086882


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 9086906


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Oris Sixty-Five on some leather.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

176 on Mark McGwire BB glove shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Orange "crushing" with the Zenton M45


----------



## lockwood1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Interesting strap where do you get it from?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I got many...!









...here's one.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

lockwood1 said:


> Interesting strap where do you get it from?


Thanks. The Leather Project. Fellow named Patt; he has a Facebook page too. Great pictures of his talent...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

longstride said:


> I got many...!
> 
> View attachment 9117642
> 
> ...


May I ask what strap this is?

Sent using telepathy.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

Wearing this today with a newly acquired and fitted tobacco leather strap....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a Meva, from Germany. I had Arthur make it as a custom from some vintage hide that he had.

http://www.meva-straps.de/index.php?language=en&XTCsid=0405991641489047be3214d7aaef47bc



Malice 146 said:


> May I ask what strap this is?
> 
> Sent using telepathy.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless on stingray shoes.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko Sumo on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

775 on CWS leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Omega seamaster 300 titanium on hirsch ranger...

























Regards

Cesar


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 9086834
> View attachment 9086850
> View attachment 9086866


Where is that strap from? Me likey.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

A diver, more or less. Invicta 8926 on a distressed leather zulu. My vacation/swimming staple.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette


----------



## Rolex time is money (Sep 18, 2013)

Red gold on leather that I just "waterproof" with sno seal:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Experimental and most likely, it will end up with a leather nato on a permanent basis.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sinn on black horween for the deployment buckle


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving this. Congrats if this was you who just grabbed this off of the For Sale forums.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 on Horween nato


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

paper cup said:


> Loving this. Congrats if this was you who just grabbed this off of the For Sale forums.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've actually had this one for a couple years now. It's a favorite of mine for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 bronze


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Not a watch ... but if I take a 'dive' ...the Medic Alert medallion needs to be there:


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

At some point all of my dive watches have shorn the hide. Here's a few. Well, perhaps more than a few... Warning... Picture heavy!!!!!


----------



## wivel (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## seiko4ever (Jul 17, 2016)

vintage Citizen 8200 diver


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-019


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Seiko 6105-8110 on Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Precista PRS18A on Sinn leather. I love this combo.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my very original 6105 on vintage Seiko dress leather strap (1960's) and utilizing the original waffle Stainless steel buckle. I think it works in a quirky kind of way....the red brown color of the leather lends a 'dressy' look.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Loving his thread! Keep them coming!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


Lovin' that watch!


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MG-1


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Anonimo Diver on a Kodiak


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Hammerhead on cracked leather


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

My Sub with 50 year old Swedish ammo bag strap.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Eight seven


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

AD BS300 DLC on an H2o Horween & buckle


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Any suggestions for a complimentary leather strap for a PVD Zixen? I have a grayish/black stingray strap with yellow stitching as well as the bracelet, but I'm looking for something a bit different.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II w' stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a distressed leather nato that I bought at a Fossil boutique several months ago. I've never liked the way it looked on any of my watches. It just didn't fold back the way I like etc. This morning I decided to cut off the short strap and make it into a one piece leather band and gave it a go on my Aquaracer. What a difference. Super comfortable, and I think it looks great.




























Instagram @ houls61


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Calaca Straps


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Great White" on painted custom


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Orient Mako with grainy strap from WatchGecko


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O: DLC Torpedo


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

EcoZilla on Hadley Roma MS855.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sinn'n on Hump day





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

SBBN033


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless w' stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> H2O: DLC Torpedo


Do you call that one The Skunk? Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

johnny action said:


> Do you call that one The Skunk? Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol. It IS a pretty large pearl... Call me Pepe LePew.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram II








Leather band is from WatchGecko (via ebay).


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47. Steve Laughlin knows how to make a great watch...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray 47. Steve Laughlin knows how to make a great watch...


You know how to wear a nice watch.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> You know how to wear a nice watch.


Thank you Ticky...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47; this time in Grade 5 titanium on crocs.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Maranez on Hirsch strap:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Yup. Rallye diver...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Always



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sharkey


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 9630602
> 
> 
> Yup. Rallye diver...


That looks fantastic


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey thanks!

Sent from my Enigma machine


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Torpedo by H2O


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Higs said:


>


What watch is this?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

A PleAmaR... a bit of info here: OceanicTime: PleAmaR (first look)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar


----------



## hns-panama (Apr 23, 2012)

Does a fish strap count?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Zhuoleistore leather.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

I like the color-combination, even if the match is not perfect because the strap is really thick...
Seiko SRP775 with brown leather:


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

a to the k said:


> I like the color-combination, even if the match is not perfect because the strap is really thick...
> Seiko SRP775 with brown leather:
> 
> Nice strap. Who makes it?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Tuna with real croc.. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/30454959636


__
https://flic.kr/p/29860822334


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray shoes


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

Halios bronze. Strap from seller on etsy.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Parnis Lum-Tec homage on zhuoleistore leather.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98b212 On squeezed 26mm


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45. #GoDolphins


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient "Pepsi" Mako EM65003D on blue Ombre vintage leather strap from StrapsCo.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Thanks but no thanks to leather on divers

Silicone is my way to fly!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SKX011 on ZRC Chocolate Brown rally.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Seiko PADI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Higs said:


>


Want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I picked this up from DHL today, i like this very much, a lovely retro look.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

775 on Zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My latest entrant in the "divers you can't get wet" stakes.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Armida A1 on C&B Bomber


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette MPP on stingray shoes.


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

MM300 on distressed leather




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Aquadive on Overland Exchange leather strap.

I usually prefer brown to black but this combo works pretty well.


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)

citizen excalibur


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Can I ask the brand of this strap?



RomeoT said:


> 775 on Zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

View attachment 9798898


View attachment 9798282


View attachment 9798842


View attachment 9798290


View attachment 9798834


View attachment 9798850


View attachment 9798866


View attachment 9798882


View attachment 9798890


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 9798898
> 
> 
> View attachment 9798842
> ...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh yeah. 1968 Bulova Snorkel 666 ft on Dimodell perforated rallye. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

[/QUOTE]
That's some truly beautiful and imaginative leather work. Congratulations, best I've seen in watch straps.[/QUOTE]

Thank you sir much appreciated.


----------



## Watchd80 (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

PAM 392 on Ted Su (hey, that rhymes!)


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam380 on French Ammo or what I've dubbed Frankenstein shoes.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star Captain V on some cheap leather I had in the strapbox. I need more 22mm leather, almost all I have is 24mm or 26mm.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Pam380 on French Ammo or what I've dubbed Frankenstein shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Love the 'character' in this strap. Very nice ! :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

SHANE 1000 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Big Wow again Shane!! Sublime pictures!!! Thanks a lot, I enjoyed them very much
> 
> I am not sure where you got all these amazing leather straps.... in fact yes I know  It is pure "Art" with a big A!!! Again congratulation, I am in super admiration of such beautiful and perfect work!! Respect man |>


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

rafy1 said:


> SHANE 1000 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> SHANE 1000 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> rafy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Only guessing, but I think Shane may be the maker.
> ...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

rafy1 said:


> SHANE 1000 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sinn U1


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 9798898
> 
> 
> View attachment 9798282
> ...


Wow, your straps are unique. The design and craftsmanship is oozing quality.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry double post by mistake


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Deep Blue Diver Pro 1000 on light blue ostrich leg strap:


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O DLC Torpedo on "pearled stingray"


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Halios tropik b on a strapworks horween


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Alpina Seastrong on a Janis Trading strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Couple of Ennebi's sporting some leather.*_


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

germans are not bad at all on leathers either...

@altay.guney
Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Divemaster on B







ronze Brady Strap

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

45mm Brass Shark Diver, BOB strap from about a decade ago give or take.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

GSD on Sinn UX


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

New to me 42mm SuperOcean Steelfish & Hirsch Lucca


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Bulang & Sons faded blue vintage


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The "Chocolate Shark"; Helson SD45 on custom crocodile.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9835186


love grey combo


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Attending my 6-year old son's basketball game and then later, two birthday parties for my 8-year old son's friends.

Enjoy Saturday fellas!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a real nice distressed leather NATO on my Citizen diver BN0-151. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Made for me by our very own MiniW (Wei). 24mm x 1.5 mm thick. English Tan Dublin Leather with brushed stainless steel Zulu hardware. Super comfortable and a very reasonable price as well.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Martu Brown Python on Marinez Bangla 47*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

312 on Gunny Caitlan leather.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS on crocodile shoes


----------



## Lavie (May 1, 2014)

Az én iPhone készülékemről küldve a Tapatalk segítségével


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll admit I mostly wear this on nylon or rubber, but a leather Canadian Bespoke Strapworks strap often tempts me.










This one is a horsehide, but I have a nice dark brown CXL that works well too...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Today, this Sinnful 6309 mod. It's cold out, which is why the Carhartt and snow....


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Damn that looks great . I have this same watch. did you get that strap through Mansarea?



GHK said:


> Deep Blue Diver Pro 1000 on light blue ostrich leg strap:
> 
> View attachment 9841242


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425SLC.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

An old Stuhrling strap i put on this guy a little bit ago. looks good, prob wouldn't wear it (leather just can't hang w/ me), but worth sharing imo! haha.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Toshi Burgundy on PAM 392


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

After many years of lusting, I finally scored a LLD for a great deal with just the watch head. Here it is on a home made leather strap.

From this

Half way there

Almost there

All done


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, ammo leather in fact.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45 on stingray shoes


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on Peter Gunny leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit of OEM croc today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Killer strap, great watch too.



romseyman said:


>


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

romseyman said:


>


What strap andhow do I get one?

Beautiful watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 today.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 on crocodile shoes


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*A wee bit of silliness with an older strap.*


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Planet Ocean on an Omega Rally strap


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

No...it's against the law in the UK


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Leekster said:


> What strap andhow do I get one?
> 
> Beautiful watch.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Toshi Straps


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New leather Swiss Tech strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

:-!One of my original designs from way back in the day.



yankeexpress said:


> New leather Swiss Tech strap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hump Day:sy::Turtle on Maddog Baseball Glove shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 w' Stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I got [one](http://i.imgur.com/0gmUvKq.jpg).


----------



## mountbatten (Aug 19, 2013)

My Seamaster 300 is on a brown OEM strap and it looks fantastic. Have no intention of ever taking it diving.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Hirsch heavy calf with a Seiko buckle on Seiko Turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

13,142 feet worth.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Baby tuna on barton quick release leather band (removed the quick release spring bar for the fat one, IT FITS PERFECTLY)


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Rojote said:


> 13,142 feet worth.


Stunning!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Oak & Oscar orange.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless on "yellow gator"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Festive Panerai on leather OEM.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Martu Black Alligator on Helson Gauge Steel*


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Square 1545 30 ATMOS on a clockworksynergy leather strap, treated by yours truly to look aged


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three1Two on Ammo from Rob Montana.













Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Orient Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Armida A7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10137266
> View attachment 10137298


That's phenomenal... Classic look.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you, Signalman on a nice Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 today.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Aquaracer on a modified distressed leather NATO (cut off the short strap) from Fossil. Fossil actually has some really nice straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on a (leather backed) Brady sail cloth


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

The Aquaracer looks pretty sweet on this riveted black leather as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Crown & Buckle Quinn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

My Seiko FFF mod on a hirsch strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New custom ammo strap in route!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 on crocodile shoes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is mine Amphibian 090 case with Meranom crown+bezel and a hand made by me leather strap
image share
hostare immagini


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Another mine hand made strap on Sumo
hostare immagini


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale Heritage 1545 on Hirsch Windsor strap.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camilaj (Dec 16, 2016)

Maybe silly question, this is my first day on here, but do people dive with leather straps like these? Do they withstand constant salt water, drying and then re salting? Some here look truly beautiful


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98b212 On squeezed 26mm black leather


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

camilaj said:


> Maybe silly question, this is my first day on here, but do people dive with leather straps like these? Do they withstand constant salt water, drying and then re salting? Some here look truly beautiful


Normally, no. Unless the leather has been treated to be water resistant, most leathers should not get wet.

On this thread, we are mostly Desk Diving.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning,, always got leather shoes on my divers





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Straps rule!


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Morning,, always got leather shoes on my divers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Love this shot!! Stunner


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

blurred said:


> Love this shot!! Stunner


 thank you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 10232098


Tell us about the strap?


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Heavily modded SKX173, on Clockwork Synergy Worn Leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Big fan of Helberg straps, have them on many of my watches.

This one came standard on this Mokume Gane and may be the best of the bunch.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Seiko Solar Chrono Diver ...

... B&R Vintage Rally ...














​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## vladacr (Jul 3, 2015)

My beloved Revue Thommen Diver...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Big fan of Helberg straps, have them on many of my watches.
> 
> This one came standard on this Mokume Gane and may be the best of the bunch.


One of the best stock straps I've seen.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Henson "Great White" SD45 on painted custom.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

My Oris sixty-five


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Seiko  on a Hirsch Liberty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

camilaj said:


> Maybe silly question, this is my first day on here, but do people dive with leather straps like these? Do they withstand constant salt water, drying and then re salting? Some here look truly beautiful


I have divers on leather and I am a little sad they don't get to swim like they are meant to but they look so Damm good I think they will get over it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Some oldies.*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karps1987 (Mar 8, 2009)

The 1st of winter, only 89 more days to spring


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sage green.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Just shoe horned a 22mm Bas and Lokes strap on my Oris 65. I like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Hirsch James on the 3290 - count it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A Kazimon!! One of my Fave unobtainables!

Mine is a 88 tonight.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10296178
> 
> 
> View attachment 10296186
> ...


Love you straps. But the watermark placement in your photos absolutely suuuuucks... Pity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Shane. What is the watch 4th from the top, with the chrono pushers, but no chrono dial?


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> Shane. What is the watch 4th from the top, with the chrono pushers, but no chrono dial?


*METROPOLA*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks!



johnny action said:


> Love you straps. But the watermark placement in your photos absolutely suuuuucks... Pity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Merry Xmas you enablers...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *METROPOLA*


Cheers.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

One of my favorite threads ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

gerasimos33 said:


>


That eza is sweet

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Gabriel_BB (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that H20 leather strap looks great with diver watches !!!!

I have a blue Citizen Ecodrive with a grey H20 strap, and the watch is a killer !


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca; DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes; "the skunk" rides again. zD


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> That eza is sweet


Thank you! They now have a mesh bracelet in their store, I was thinking of buying one but I don't know; I might just hold off for a bit and see if they release a bracelet with curved end links (an oyster style or something similar maybe). The straight ones look a bit generic imo. And the milanese band looks a lot like the one offered by Stowa and others that I don't recall now.

I will order a canvas strap in the coming days though. Brice (jeep99dad) is a bad influence.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

That bracelet looks to be a German made Staib milanese. Very well made bracelet by the way.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Oak & Oscar orange. Soft as butter.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Oak & Oscar orange. Soft as butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet combo, and nice composition as well.


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> That bracelet looks to be a German made Staib milanese. Very well made bracelet by the way.


I thought that would be a Staib bracelet.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Tail & Buckle all in 1 shot _


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby on crocs.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10344082
> 
> 
> View attachment 10344090
> ...


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snake from Panatime, love it!!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Does this count?


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Higs said:


> Does this count?


Where can I get this? It would be perfect for the 009 also.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

kinglee said:


> Where can I get this? It would be perfect for the 009 also.


It's from WatchGecko: https://www.watchgecko.com/lug-width/22mm-watch-straps?custom_strap_material=2927


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Higs said:


> It's from WatchGecko: https://www.watchgecko.com/lug-width/22mm-watch-straps?custom_strap_material=2927


Watchgecko site is good looking, but deathly slow and tedious to navigate.

Thanks for posting the link. Bought two denim straps, one of each Color. Attempted to get more but was frustrated by the site locking up and timing out numerous times.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

New year...new shoes!
Helson Shark Diver 45 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anonimo Polluce on Greg Stevens horween


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm enjoying my vintage Turtle reissue on vintage leather:


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

mthtitan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the color combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

dpodola said:


> Love the color combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm enjoying this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4DE6-99FE-7AB7903CC7D4_zpssm9fro2t.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

The Squale strap that comes with the watch had some defects, but I have a similar Heuerville strap as an option to the shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Very nice. Where's the strap from?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

These 2 😍









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Very nice. Where's the strap from?


watchgecko.com one of the 12$ leather ones. Thin but comfortable and looks nice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## h60_evac (Jan 2, 2017)

OEM strap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Made few straps over Holidays



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10473330


So cool


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

e-mishka said:


> Made few straps over Holidays


Look good. Definitely like the closely spaced holes for fine adjustment of size on the wrist. Well done.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shane, I'm not sure what I like better, your watches or your photography!



SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10473330


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't have this one anymore, but it is a great combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

My Squale Master










and my Doxa


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheers mate! Pictures are all done with a point and shoot idiot proof autofocus cheapo Nikon pocket camera, nothing fancy.


gdb1960 said:


> Shane, I'm not sure what I like better, your watches or your photography!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New Kudo leather strap from Rich at Toshi straps.















Thick but very soft and comfy!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Prometheus on black leather...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Seiko SSC015 on Clockwork Synergy rally strap

*Save**Save*​


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Cheers mate! Pictures are all done with a point and shoot idiot proof autofocus cheapo Nikon pocket camera, nothing fancy.


I understand but it's the composition that really makes it. You do good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

I actually appreciate that a lot mate THANK YOU!



gdb1960 said:


> I understand but it's the composition that really makes it. You do good work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My Scurfa Diver 1 on yellow sharkskin by Eichmuller


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My Tudor BB on brown polished Stingray strap, by Combat Straps.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

So, years ago I bought a nice brown Strap Culture leather strap off here and the owner had been using it on a yellow faced orient os300 for the sale photos. That day I fell in love with that watch, and today I finally got one 

So I just had to put that strap straight on !!!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

New strap for Sharkey.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


What watch is that, looks funky!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What watch is that, looks funky!


Immelmann Proto


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on a bit of snake skin.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II on TLP stingray/Maddog combo. HAGWE!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Which one tonight??


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 10521410
> View attachment 10521466
> 
> 
> Which one tonight??


I'd switch the straps and wear the watch on the left.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Some my friend with some handmade by me ;-) strap
host image
invia immagini
upload immagini
host image
free image upload
free image upload
upload immagini gratis
caricare immagini
upload


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RKP (Oct 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

My new solar tuna on osteridge leather:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Another


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tonight the Panerai SLC tribute to the brave Italian frogmen of WW2.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Steinhart 100ATM DLC on orange


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray on C&B Cavallino


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Spirit Of America on stingray shoes.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Seiko SXK013 on a leather Zulu
The most comfortable band I ever wore.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Cooler temps bring out the suede in me.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray 47.


Is that strap hornback croc? Where did you get it from and how comfortable is it?


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

My new Solar PADI on a Martu Leather strap, gives it a nice casual feel, thought the polished links in the Original Seiko strap were a bit too blingy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TrevortdogR said:


> Is that strap hornback croc? Where did you get it from and how comfortable is it?


Thanks Trevor. It's a custom from Mansarea. Check out his online store; he has quite a selection of "exotic skins" available. Quality materials; the leather backing is comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10648162
> 
> 
> View attachment 10648178


Great strap Shane! Where did you find it?

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Thanks Trevor. It's a custom from Mansarea. Check out his online store; he has quite a selection of "exotic skins" available. Quality materials; the leather backing is comfortable.


Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I just took delivery of a Hirsch Robby strap with red back and it goes very well with my U1


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Guido, the strap is one that I made about 10 years ago.



gdb1960 said:


> Great strap Shane! Where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> Thanks Guido, the strap is one that I made about 10 years ago.


Brilliant! I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

2.0 on Strap Culture Vetier crazy horse.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45 on custom stingray.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

African Kudu leather from Rich at Toshi straps.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10661442


Solid! 
Where's it from?


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby on stingray.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Tourby on stingray.


Definitely belongs in the "Killer casebacks" thread

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Shellbacks.*


















karlito said:


> Definitely belongs in the "Killer casebacks" thread
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Solid!
> Where's it from?


Bonetto Cinturini Pure Rubber - Watch Straps / Bands


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Shellbacks.*
> View attachment 10676882


Interesting Shane... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway Diver on khaki-colored stingray.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Aquastar Oceanic. 









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Mostly leather, one rubber one stingray.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great collection Ticky!!

Mine for tonight.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Clive


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

GG Divemaster on a Bronze Bradystrap

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> Mostly leather, one rubber one stingray.
> 
> View attachment 10719402


I've developed a serious SD bronze itch recently and seeing that blue dial on the leather may cause me to loose sleep over it. Wow, that's a BA piece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh, and the rest look great as well!! Just not eating at my sanity like the SD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

black is some ~5 year old but seldom worn (cut it down to fit 20mm watches a long time ago)
brown is brand new, arrived today =)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Zero on Gunny leather.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

A MLB baseball and mitt 
Absolutely LOVE this strap.





































Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

ToxicRoo on the Ginault 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

martù straps, from Chile


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold SOA on stingray shoes.


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

New leather for the skwaaalay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

One more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll play


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Hammerhead on a stingray.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

First time I went with leather, just for fun.

The blue thread in the strap works well with this one, per my wife (who has a color wheel and knows how to use it, lol.)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Panerai 000 on vintage brown leather


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 Maddog/stingray combo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Armida A7


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

RWC Egi


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Band r Bands on Black Bay









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

tbb.......


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Ancon x-35 blue on leather strap!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Some pictures of 2 Stingray straps i made, one for my Kalmar and another for my brother's Helson


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

was on blue but now on this one 😃











Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG -1


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

DarioV said:


> Some pictures of 2 Stingray straps i made, one for my Kalmar and another for my brother's Helson
> 
> View attachment 10847354
> 
> ...


Well done! Great work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


>


Wow, just wow!!
Merely 'Liking' this post just feels less than adequate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Whiskey shell cordovan


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Kangaroo leather navy blue strap


----------



## ar.javid (Feb 8, 2012)

Olive leather nato


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Freshly made strap




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6309-7040.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I have this weird personal rule against leather and dive watches... but I did this this morning and I think I may have to abolish my rule.... this makes for an awesome casual combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mavale (Feb 14, 2017)

my handmade strap with alluminium end links


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It looks lovely but a 600M diver on a strap that is totally and utterly allergic to water doesn't seem right somehow.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Deep Blue 300 on a grey Martu


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

The New Borealis Porto Santo on vintage leather.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

i've got plenty of my maranez 
besides my paracord strap (which is mymade)


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

kasemo said:


> tbb.......


who makes this strap?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

K1 with a Stingray strap made by myself


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Deep Blue Diver on Mansarea Ostrich. Deep Star on leather from ebay seller


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Strap intended for my Helson,but trying it on my Panerai 1st.....hmmmm


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Not a Diver but screw down crown, 100m wr, more a pilot's but looks so cool on thick leather. Oris BC3.

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Ovm on olive leather strap


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

I spend most of my life desk diving so I tend to safe queen my bracelets so most my divers have migrated to leather - whatcha think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

Horween English Tan Dublin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Daynight Diver on Nile Croc!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma on Europelli Baseball Glove..
*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ennebi Black on some custom hide.

*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Blue on blue


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure, why not?


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Ennebi Black on some custom hide.
> 
> *
> View attachment 10952922


Shane, you always have the best straps in your pics. Do you make those yourself?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Rios 1931 Montana on Vostok Amphibia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thank you! yes all handmade by me, easier to make myself than try and explain to someone else what it is that's in your mind.

*










JP88socal said:


> Shane, you always have the best straps in your pics. Do you make those yourself?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Just arrived from Chile, by Martù Straps! ;-)


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

My Racha on o handmade brown leather:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Got a question:

I have an SKX013 and don't like the way a normal strap fits.

Other than fitting a stock bracelet,
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get a great looking leather strap on this case? (Shane1000???)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what's the problem with strap fitment - do you mean the gap between the case and strap?
If so, you can try a fitted curved-end strap and/or curved springbars:















[photos from google]

or try a leather nato.

If you want to remedy this "step down" on the lugs, just order a thicker strap with springbar hole moved closer to the bottom of the strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

beceen said:


> I'm not sure what's the problem with strap fitment - do you mean the gap between the case and strap?
> If so, you can try a fitted curved-end strap and/or curved springbars:
> 
> or try a leather nato.
> ...


Gap between strap and case is fairly tight - there isn't much room for thicker leather or larger diameter spring bars.
But a curved spring bar would allow thicker leather...

The watch is already top heavy (it's only 38mm) so even a single pass nato is undesirable.

Where do you order "a thicker strap with the hole move closer to the bottom of the strap"?

(the speedy you show is using a pre-curved strap designed specifically for that case, correct???)


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Got a question:
> 
> I have an SKX013 and don't like the way a normal strap fits.
> 
> ...


A leather NATO would solve that step down as it would go over the spring bar filling some if that gap and as others said a curved spring bar should allow it to fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MLT (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's an easy one to make, just harder to explain.



cayabo said:


> Got a question:
> 
> I have an SKX013 and don't like the way a normal strap fits.
> 
> ...


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

cayabo said:


> Gap between strap and case is fairly tight - there isn't much room for thicker leather or larger diameter spring bars.
> But a curved spring bar would allow thicker leather...
> 
> The watch is already top heavy (it's only 38mm) so even a single pass nato is undesirable.
> ...


You can order a handmade strap, made to measure. I guess there are strap makers at wus, I order my straps at local Polish forum with no problems. You can get one curved for the seiko case or maybe just try a double nato band and see if you like it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SHANE 1000 said:


> It's an easy one to make, just harder to explain.


Found an article that explains it with lots of pictures - or explains how Hirsch handles it: (It's the first result in this Google search)
Essentially, there's a piece of plastic embedded in the end of the strap that determines the shape.
You have to find one that matches 4 criteria: 
- lug width
- case diameter 
- springbar holes to case distance
- springbar holes to top of lugs distance


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

My Raven Trekker with my new distressed black leather strap from Clover Straps


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Apollon on vintage leather today.


----------



## mavale (Feb 14, 2017)

Kalmar 1 on a stingray strap made by me


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Wanted some ammo leather for my Tudor, so I got in touch with Joe at Diaboliq straps.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SOA


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

New batch from Berlin; Bathyal II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Squale 1521 Ocean Blue Blasted
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4528-95D7-FE7E5696941A_zps5n08itns.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Swiss Ammo vs cuff 1 - 0


----------



## Yetiman (Jul 4, 2016)

Zixen on Vintage Ammo strap..


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

double leather 😃

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*A couple of oldies from 2008, but still going strong.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

A few pictures of another stingray hide strap i made yesterday on a H2O Kalmar


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O DLC Torpedo on canvas.


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I have several changeups for this watch; an oyster bracelet - Perlon woven by Eulit and this Fluco Croc grain.



The watch is my only dive type, made from components but with a top grade 2824-2 inside. It runs very well and with the custom dial it is different than most do it yourself watches.





I'm a fisherman and when I know I'll be on the rivers for a couple weeks I use either the Perlon or oyster. They dry quicker


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....custom made for a watch I ended up returning.....so tossed it a different DB....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Exp thingy on snake:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm loving my new modified (by removing the extra flap so I can wear it with the buckle at the back of my wrist) 3 ring Zulu in distressed brown leather with some subtle tangerine stitching to match the Shark Diver logo. Its been made for me by Alex at Yellow Dog Watch Straps, based here in the UK. I'm really impressed with it, and I think it suits my SD really well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> How to get a great looking leather strap on this case?











Found this obvious solution by Oak and Oscar - "Twin, spring bar strap _holes_ for added versatility":








(Pic from WUS user CMFord)


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Posting this one from one of my favorite strap makers, watch just looks great on this strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^^ Beautiful combo^^^^

Mine for today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I tried for the bracelet version in the sale but wasn't exactly heartbroken when I missed it and "had" to go leather instead. Mind you, it does seem a bit of a contradiction having a diver on a strap you can't get wet.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Not a fan of leather on dive watches but it happens sometimes for me:


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Brian Gaugler (Oct 15, 2015)

Love leather on divers -


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Helson and both PAMs currently on leather.....


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero on Gunny leather.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so nice!....so yyyeeeellllooowwwwww!

does the inner bezel rotate independent of the outer bezel?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> so nice!....so yyyeeeellllooowwwwww!
> 
> does the inner bezel rotate independent of the outer bezel?


Yup! And the crown is screw down too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-! 50Atmos on Aquatic Reptile...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Wearing this today so might as well slap it in this section to while I'm at it.*_


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Burnt Chestnut RIOS1931 for Panatime.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPR Leather Works New Vintage Blood Diamond









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Spring dress!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I had this strap made for my Aquaracer (21mm lugs) and I find myself wearing it much more now since I removed the bracelet.


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

Scafo


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Precista PRS-18q on ColaReb strap.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

snpr9696 said:


> SNPR Leather Works New Vintage Blood Diamond


Blood Diamond strap from SNPR


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Exp thingy on snake:
> 
> View attachment 11072826


This is some of your best work.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Waterproof Ted Su


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Leather Bund* on my _Breitling Colt_ A17380


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> This is some of your best work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


thankyou, sir


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Some pictures of 2 different watches with 2 straps i made:
My Kalmar 1 with an asian eagle leather strap























My brother's Helson Shark diver brass with an ostrich leg leather strap (natural color)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425 SLC, tribute to the "Pig" submarine, on its OEM absolutemente strap, which is also a tribute to the 1940's unfinished leather straps worn by the Italian frogmen.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

orient mako lume dial

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Little "Hammer" action.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Lizzard in to the sun! b-)


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

My SKX mod on a Colareb Venezia brown leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on distressed ammo leather.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Shark Diver on Yellow Dog distressed brown


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-490C-A614-F83C18222B5A_zpsobjh5bg0.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

000 on tan leather today


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

One here......


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

SNPRLEATHERWORKS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*.

DRESS DIVER? CHRISTOPHER WARD C9 5 DAY CHRONOMETER.
*


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 11195194
> ​


What model is this?

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Limited Helson Gauge today on an uber comfy grey suede zulu. No water for this guy today.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Made this series a few years ago and decided to make this particular one specifically for one of my 24mm lugged Ennebi Fondales! although tried it on a bangla doing the strap changing Tango for pictures.
*_















*The Z was inspired by my ZX14 bike.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SLC tribute today wearing a Peter Gunny.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This strap is reckoned to be more tolerant of water but the "you don't get leather wet" mantra is too deeply ingrained.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Leather back stingray from 1971 Straps. I just got my 4th from him.










Finally an affordable stingray source.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Usually on its OEM croc, but today for a change on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, that second one with dual buckle is the bomb.



SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 11262698
> 
> 
> View attachment 11262706
> ...


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Usually on its OEM croc, but today for a change on Toshi saddle leather.
> 
> View attachment 11261890
> View attachment 11261898


Off the charts!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today my 312 on an ammo leather from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

New suede coat for my Ward:


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

SuperP said:


> New suede coat for my Ward:


Perfect, è il suo |>


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

dEUS77 said:


> Perfect, è il suo |>


It is


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Apollon w/ brass bezel option on dark blue leather to compliment the second hand.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 on cobra/Maddog combo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Leather back stingray from 1971 Straps. I just got my 4th from him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a search on 1971 straps and 1971 watch straps, where can I find these? These are sweet!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mule said:


> I did a search on 1971 straps and 1971 watch straps, where can I find these? These are sweet!


Thanks a lot. 1971 Straps so far is only on Facebook and Instagram.

On IG is @edug_1971straps 
FB is https://www.facebook.com/1971Straps/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Recent acquisition, Magrette Waterman PVD on black and red leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blood Diamond by SNPR


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Does a MLB count as leather? LOLzzzz
Baseball season is right around the corner 



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## asdf1000x (Dec 12, 2011)

Aging the strap in fresh water


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New custom strap from Choice Cuts. Super soft and comfy.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Where would I find a good 24mm stingray? I really want a black one with heavy red stitching on the sides.


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi there, knowledgeable folks. 
I'm curious to see whether anyone can send some suggestions my way for horween NATO straps? 
Any manufacturer or company, or person you know who does good work would be appreciated. 
Most of my lazy googling so far shows the vast majority of results showing horween ZULU, but none in the old North Atlantic Treaty Organization shape. 

Anything you can share my way would be much appreciated! 

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Triton 100 ATM


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Pam 510


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Borealis Batial...


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Marlin on leather/canvas hybrid.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 11343602
> 
> 
> View attachment 11343610


Is it possible to see these fantastic straps on the wrist?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM 292 on Panatime leather...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

dEUS77 said:


> Is it possible to see these fantastic straps on the wrist?


_Milo as per our messages this is the best I can do for now with the covered up the Tattoos_:-!:-!_.
_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Ostrich with Tuna


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*COMMANDER! Wearing right now so might as well slap this on here too.

*
























And a couple of Bangla's.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Canvas/leather combo on the H2O Marlin. Matte steel skull buckle to accent that Jolly Roger dial...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

stingray!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-40B8-ADF0-8DE1F6D5E873_zpss4w1qjzy.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcast (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Cav Date


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## asdf1000x (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a lot of leather in this shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on a JMA ammo leather today.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Appropriately thick to match the chunky case.














































Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking for a good source of vintage bunds. I'm really wanting a bund for my Black Bay...

Any suggestions?


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

On Croc...









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have not worn this in a while and decided to put it on an old C&B Marina strap.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero on a Peter Gunny.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Wearing this right now so might as well slap it up on here.

*
View attachment 11499594


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Crimson red from W&W.










Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca on Horween









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchiman Perez (Mar 27, 2016)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Self made straps









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakewood (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Snakewood (Apr 14, 2017)

Once again, I SUCK at photos.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

H2O K2 Carbon with a stingray strap i made


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Gray from C&B


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have leather on my dive watches too and prefer that for day to day use. However, after a couple days of diving and several hours under salt water they begin to show signs of stress and are never really the same after a few trips like this. Gotta have another water proof strap for diving.


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

I have one on a 1680 build of mine but it's not my preferred way to wear a dive watch, I prefer a stainless band. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

honeyed kroko in deplo for the evening! ;-)


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

My lone such setup. Kinda like it:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Custom strap from Choice Cuts.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

I was thinking about this a lot today, my Marathon GSAR comes with a leather band, I was wondering what it would be like to put it on. The bracelet is just so damn nice it's hard to do it. 
Should I? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

rmurphy said:


> I was thinking about this a lot today, my Marathon GSAR comes with a leather band, I was wondering what it would be like to put it on. The bracelet is just so damn nice it's hard to do it.
> Should I?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, go for it...plus it's the 'right of passage' for this thread 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I love wearing the C60 on this Horween Derby leather.

Also looked good on my more vintage looking Steinhart OVR -


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

R1P said:


> Absolutely, go for it...plus it's the 'right of passage' for this thread
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha, a right of passage huh? Well then I'll put it on and snap a photo. I've actually been thinking of getting rid of it for something new but .... it's just a monster of a watch and keeps as good of time as any Rolex I've owned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Level.5x said:


> View attachment 11553562
> 
> 
> View attachment 11553602
> ...


Wow on the C60! "That's all I have to say about that" (in my perfect Forest Gump voice)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Been digging this combo recently:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

rmurphy said:


> Wow on the C60! "That's all I have to say about that" (in my perfect Forest Gump voice)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...yea, its one of my favorite straps really. Looks great on any diver. 
Strap seller on Etsy named Jones In Tokyo!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Something thick and very soft today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

65er on JPM shoes 




Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bit of a Brit theme going on today, a Schofield to go with the Bremont.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Every time I read the title of this thread -

"Leather strap-on . . . a diver"
I see this:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cayabo said:


> Every time I read the title of this thread -
> 
> "Leather strap-on . . . a diver"
> I see this:
> ...


And first thing I did was check your location.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

I like my divers on leather!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Cyclops2016 said:


> I like my divers on leather!


Where did you get the first, second and fourth ones? Those are nice!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Every time I read the title of this thread -
> 
> "Leather strap-on . . . a diver"
> I see this:
> ...


Died.lol

Funny how many people don't actually scuba dive. I love the look of leather opn a diver and happy it doesn't interfere with most users due to the prior comment. hah


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Shawnny said:


> Cyclops2016 said:
> 
> 
> > I like my divers on leather!
> ...


My local watch dealer gets the straps made for me.
There is a old retired gentlemen who hand makes them to order in his spare time. 
He uses great quality leather so they are very comfortable. He also colour matched my poljot strap to the dial for me very nicely.
I have one on my vintage timex as well.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just noticed this thread and thought this might be appropriate..


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my trusty old Sub on Hodinkee leather today-


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

MLB strap today.



















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11588538


312/Asso?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Added a new leather for my Combat Sub.

The Helgray snuck in this photo too...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

R1P said:


> 312/Asso?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sure is, for a change, I do like the Asso straps though, unfinished but cool looking.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today 88 on a Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> Sure is, for a change, I do like the Asso straps though, unfinished but cool looking.


Had the same at some point but sold it on the bay last year. A great and versatile watch IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O on Ancon Challenger Bronze 47mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Longines on a Hirsch today!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Diver with water proof leather/rubber strap (Hirsch performance)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Malice 146 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, all the way around.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Amphibian SE









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Every time I read the title of this thread -
> 
> "Leather strap-on . . . a diver"
> I see this:
> ...


Ok, I DO NOT. Bigclive and his BA straps maybe, but that, that'd be a negative. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

This one today:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Found a 24mm blue canvas strap in my drawer... Trimmed it a bit to fit my 65, and distressed it with a knife and cheese greater. 

Good? Bad? My cutting wasn't the best on the one half :/


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Super soft and well-warn Malio strap on the Ninja Tuna.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN043 on Helberg leather


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Shumate and hammerhead


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm loving leather at the moment. Here's a few.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah buddy...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

The latest acquisition


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It's Baseball Season!*


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

mysiak said:


> The latest acquisition


Looks nice! What watch is this?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Model 1 from W&W. Very black. Very matte.


























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

SD350 said:


> Looks nice! What watch is this?


Thanks! It's Ventus Mori brass diver.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TSAR w/ Colareb.[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-446B-AF7C-21248A2CC0AF_zpssdror4yc.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Steinhart Ocean One bronze on a Steinhart 22mm dark brown military leather strap.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, and here is my Scurfa Bell Diver 1 on a Steinhart leather strap.... nice!!


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Received last week. H2O proof real leather... In theory... We'll see but it's thick, sturdy and comfortable.









Grammatical and formatting errors brought to you compliments of my crappy phone!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

SBBN007 on custom horween leather this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seastar


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Whitebeard on some new leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Enjoying the SMP on leather. Kept this strap from my old 1603 Datejust.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## ronime (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey gang, I'm in the market for one of these...if when posting these beauties you could include the brand name that would definitely be helpful. Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Mido Ocean Star Captain V Titanium on Miltat nubuck from Strapcode:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few recent divers on leather photos









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## asdf1000x (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Trying the TN on my favorite Hirsch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

New Hirsch Grand Duke fitted.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

dinexus said:


> Trying the TN on my favorite Hirsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this set up, and your photo is so nice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The pro one on leather


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

I allways thought on a blue strap for the Megalodon but i love the bracelet to much so it will go on the Master Explorer for a while


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Cozy strap


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chipmiester (Dec 8, 2013)

Marathon on leather strap









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Sinn U1 Professional on Burgundy Toshi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions for a leather strap for this new Filson. Lovely slate blue dial with a touch of grey. 22mm and looking for something vintage, thick, and supple. Ideas appreciated. Usually a bracelet guy, but have been impressed with Colareb in the past. This is a spare Helm strap that I ordered with my Gen 2 Vanuatu. After something a little nicer.









Have an option on the very nice original leather strap these came with in chocolate brown (with roller buckle) from a forum friend. Would that work?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I am looking for suggestions for a leather strap for this new Filson. Lovely slate blue dial with a touch of grey. 22mm and looking for something vintage, thick, and supple. Ideas appreciated. Usually a bracelet guy, but have been impressed with Colareb in the past. This is a spare Helm strap that I ordered with my Gen 2 Vanuatu. After something a little nicer.
> 
> View attachment 11987034
> 
> ...


I went looking for a thicker (4-5mm) leather strap for a diver I have and through WUS came across quality looking straps on a site called ETSY. Ended up buying one from a guy in the Ukraine and I couldn't have been happier with the entire process. Just thought I'd throw that out there. 
And I really like the Filson diver!!

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ALfwlmth said:


> I went looking for a thicker (4-5mm) leather strap for a diver I have and through WUS came across quality looking straps on a site called ETSY. Ended up buying one from a guy in the Ukraine and I couldn't have been happier with the entire process. Just thought I'd throw that out there.
> And I really like the Filson diver!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> My phone


Awesome! Thanks for the suggestion - I will check them out.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

on Gigandet strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Seiko Prospex SNE437P1 on Hirsch Grand Duke 20mm black gator with red accent stitching. This also was posting in the Seiko "WRUW" thread for the day with a wrist shot. I was hoping the red accent stitching would pull out the red in the crown and the second hand.

:think: Thoughts??? :think:


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Changed out the bracelet (too loose and couldn't size any smaller - design flaw) for this Steinhart military dark brown and added a Magrette deployment clasp.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12031370


Lovin' the buckle there, Clive. Where you get it from?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on Toshi Vintage leather and a big bad hand made brass buckle from a Bulgarian artisan off E Bay trandafil1972.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

ALfwlmth said:


> I went looking for a thicker (4-5mm) leather strap for a diver I have and through WUS came across quality looking straps on a site called ETSY. Ended up buying one from a guy in the Ukraine and I couldn't have been happier with the entire process. Just thought I'd throw that out there.
> And I really like the Filson diver!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using
> My phone












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a glacier Toshi....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

New shoes, I love it!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> New shoes, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding the buckle side 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Newly acquired SKX013 on a Di-modell Nevada strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Custom bronze turtle on N80 leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

OM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

PADI on Heuerville Slate Blue.


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

LLD on a Colareb


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Leather on a dive watch never made much sense to me but it looks really good on the Black Bay in my opinion. Dresses the watch up a bit.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This recently arrived.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Another new Hirsch. Camelgrain this time.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New red camo Vulture on my 000.......would not have been my inital first choice, but really loving it!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kontiki on Jack Foster (Join or Die) strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex 1978 Vintage Diver Reissue on a notched Damasko


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Some bronze love.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bulang & Sons distressed leather.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

Leather on the 9650 & 9660 GF.






​


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Crossfire on rios1931 vintage calf









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

What about this










Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Also works really well on the Tudor black bay series, including my Tudor red rose black bay.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Raven


Cool watch ?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Vinguru said:


> Cool watch 👍


Thanks!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New simona buffalo leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

Filson Argonite-715 
These are made by Shineola





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

New H2O K2 6000m, on one of my straps


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Scorpionfish on vintage leather









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSOJ (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


Now that's an effing crystal !!!
Love it ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great combo ... just love this Doxa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Oops ... I meant this Doxa ... LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


That is just magnificent. Just an awesome watch. Damn 😲

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Borealis scorpionfish with vintage leather









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Just finished this strap for my H2O Kalmar 2 6000m


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

*Dive watches on leather straps?*

I'm seeing dive watches on leather straps lately. Are there waterproof leather straps becoming available or are people just recognizing that many dive watches never even go swimming? It can be a good look, but it would feel kind of like putting street wheels and tires on our 4Runner. Opinions? For the record, I have a Deep Blue on the way that I plan on putting on a leather Dassari. Here's the off-road fortified 4Runner that I can't imagine putting street wheels and tires on.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Dive watches on leather straps?*

"I'm seeing dive watches on leather straps lately. Are there waterproof leather straps becoming available or are people just recognizing that many dive watches never even go swimming? " ---I WOULD SAY THE LATTER.Here are some 






faux divers on leather.






--


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Dive watches on leather straps?*

Hopefully the moderators will combine these 2 threads:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/leather-strap-diver-got-any-416039.html


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Dive watches on leather straps?*

Oops, didn't see that. My question is a little different though. Now I'm off to read the other thread!


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Dive watches on leather straps?*

I was hoping to get a decent number of replies, not just 7 years and less than 500 pages like that other thread...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Dive watches on leather straps?*

PRO-4X with 6-speed stick version of the Xterra by Nissan, built in USA.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

*Dive watches on leather straps?*

If it doesn't see water, it will most likely be on a leather strap...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

292 on Toshi Kuda...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Nethuns on "Simona Di Stefano"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Full specks in a small package


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken vintage blue for today.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_NETHUNS with Europelli Baseball glove leather!
_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Harpoon ETA on DS Bomber shoes









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll play. it's a distressed gunny.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## riddlemo (Jul 7, 2017)

These leather straps I'm seeing add such sophistication to these diving watches. If you get a chance, look up the uniqueness of the woven leather strap on the Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea?


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Leather on my Pradata...


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

vintageguy said:


> View attachment 12335559
> 
> I'll play. it's a distressed gunny.


Love the way the dark brown looks on seamaster 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Can you suggest leather strap for pepsi Seiko 7002? I was considering brown vintage style. 

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

pekshn89 said:


> Can you suggest leather strap for pepsi Seiko 7002? I was considering brown vintage style.
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


To answer myself










Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Baron (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## The_Baron (Jul 9, 2013)

DarioV said:


> Just finished this strap for my H2O Kalmar 2 6000m
> View attachment 12284250
> 
> View attachment 12284242
> ...


That is beautiful! Love the orange thread in the band.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Love this combo but it's just so hard to justify taking off the sweet sweet bracelet/clasp









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

My diver on a leather strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nomos.....


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Helson Gauge on a stingray strap i made


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gavgetwet (Apr 12, 2017)

I'd hate to see how that looks after 6 hours in the ocean


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Filson leather strap from Shinola on the O1V. Nicest leather strap I've experienced, well worth the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The sea viper on a cheapo leather









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Gtiguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Leather NATO on a Sharkey Homage.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_M&S on Some vintage Lizard. _


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Stingray. Thinking of getter more colors.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Raven Vintage 42 on purple Martu leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BOLDRSupplyCo (Feb 25, 2017)

* photo credits: chelsey


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sea Storm on a custom button stud leather strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Adding the buckle side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning, now where did u find that strap?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Estoril 300 on DiModell Rallye with ivory stitching















Tiger Concept 5513 V2 on modified 2 piece, leather Zulu


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hadley Roma

















rarely wear leather, but i gotta break it in somehow...


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

NTH Santa cruz on brown alli









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

H2O K2 6000m on an ostrich strap i made


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BourbonCity (Dec 30, 2014)

I no longer dive or snorkel, therefore all my Dive Watches now wear leather and when they wear Leather they wear TOSHI Leather or they wear nothing at all.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Stingray. Thinking of getter more colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you like the bigger watches?

Isn't this one small for your wrist?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Leekster said:


> I thought you like the bigger watches?
> 
> Isn't this one small for your wrist?


Hmm...did you get me confused with someone else...? ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 Heritage on Hirsch Aristocrat strap. Considering changing to a brown rubber strap in the future.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (Jul 20, 2017)

Impressive! This thread has been going since 2010 with 1 million+ views over a leather strap on a diver.lol


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Momentum Torpedo









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


I. Love. This.
Seriously mate, very nice choice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Prometheus Poseidon *


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Do leather NATOs count? If so:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sage green is hard to capture!



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue from Undone.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C on its original 12 yrs old croc strap










CREPAS Cayman 3000 on bespoke strap by Jacobstrap


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

VicLeChic said:


> PO2500C on its original 12 yrs old croc strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stunning watch man


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

king larry said:


> Stunning watch man


thanks buddy


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman on calf leather

Breitling Seawolf on croc

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono on Hirsch Terra


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

1001 9mm w/ Origin Leather BBG Strap


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Not just leather, Rally straps, on a UTs 4000m no less. Call me crazy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Knockologist (Aug 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_SRP777 aka Jackpot.



This is probably "THE" most comfortable watch around, it just conforms to yr wrist ,esp on leather.

_


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

helson shark 45 in geckota italian calf









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

this 
what is this beautiful thing?


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12415927


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Some suede and perforated leather.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

hugof3C said:


> this
> what is this beautiful thing?


Panerai Zero on a ammo strap made by a Spanish artisan Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

..from c&b straps, if I remember correctly. 
thank you


bigclive2011 said:


> Panerai Zero on a ammo strap made by a Spanish artisan Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My favorite watch pairs very well with this custom calacastraps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_One of the very first straps that I made.

_


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the Hirsch Liberty, and it works with a SEIKO Buckle b-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_My 1st micro-brand purchase back in 2010.

1st Benarus watch produced, s/s Moray Dart Dial #24 of only 50 produced in this version. 
_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

My Gruppo Ardito Numero Uno Special Edition (rated to 1400 meters) on black leather.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_1786 Vintage Metta Catharina on an early Ennebi Fondale 2005._


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

My new "M"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vanguard On Leather


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Always

__Radiomir on Stonee shoes










 _


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Doctor Modified said:


> My Gruppo Ardito Numero Uno Special Edition (rated to 1400 meters) on black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking that. Please post more pics on the bronze watch thread!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Distressed grey from Cola Reb.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cascais on super comfy 1971Straps shoes


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## richardb1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This strap isn't perhaps the best choice for the 1521 but what the heck, it smells great.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Oops I did it again


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers guys









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX on Toshi with sub buckle from jays&kays 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This one today.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

lotsofstufftogo:
All of my tool dive watches are on nylon except 2 of stl stl 316 bracelets.
I've found nylon straps dry quicker, a big deel in my case.
Have a Reactor and a EcoZilla on steel.

X traindriver Art


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Kalmar 2 on a new stingray strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko Pepsi Turtle


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Older one from 2009 but I still love to wear it.*_


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

My Padi Turtle on a distressed leather Nato. Obviously use another strap if I'm going in water tho, but love this one on it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Leather back stingray from 1971Straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Doxa on custom leather, love it...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

VDB 2017 on a 28mm ostrich strap i made


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Seawolf on SNPRLEATHERWORKS Crazy Horse









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DarioV said:


> VDB 2017 on a 28mm ostrich strap i made
> 
> View attachment 12452295


How are you finding the VDB - I really like the look of the bronze.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i really love it, its well built and has a great wrist presence. The only thing i would change about it are the pins used for the strap, i prefer lug bars.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Yep on my Long legged,double crown beauty._


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

leather strap on a diver is a great combo. Love popping the occasional leather on my smp


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Prometheus Piranha Yellow on Leather


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Yup


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Love the look of Leather on Divers. I wear them this way almost all the time in the winter. In the summer, I like to be able to swim and do other water sports with my Diver (hey, Isn't that what divers are for) so they are either on rubber or on a bracelet


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori on an ek_straps...


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Yellow Seawolf on Fluco Horween Shell Cordovan...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice platina!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sif


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

On Simona Di Stefano "Woodgrain Saddle"


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*One of my older Terminator series straps,I forgot how comfortable this bad boy is.*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Brass, leather and wood!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Brass, leather and more wood !










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Does canvas wrapped leather count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

62MAS Hommage on a Fluco action racing leather strap

Michael


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft on Hirsch Terra


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sea blue from Hodinkee.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

My newest, helson gauge 3500m


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavantmj (Sep 5, 2017)

Mako USA II on a leather nato


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Burgundy Nodus on a vintage leather ek_straps...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

H2O Kalmar 6000m on one of my straps


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Blast from the past Oyster style leather strap.

*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Burgundy Nodus on a vintage leather ek_straps...


Beautiful combo and great leather...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Here another great combo!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Baseball turned into a strap.


















Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My 1621 wearing the OEM strap that likes water about as much as your average cat does.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Armida A1 on Jack foster leather


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12479691


I've considered a PVD buckle with a polished case. Looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Just this one at the moment (Halios Puck DLC on Stevral strap):









Took the picture right after mounting it on the brand new strap, so had it cinched down tight to break it in a bit


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

cobra de calibre on fluco strap









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Got this Seacraft on Hirsch Terra


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wife just got this for me for my birthday, thought it would fit this thread well


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Summer's over, leather gets to breathe again.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Tudor Pelagos Blue on Bas & Lokes "rough" finished strap


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Orient Mako 2 black in a vintage rough leather strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

...on Bulang & Sons 'Diablo'.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Another day another leather ...,


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Blue Tudor Pelagos on Bulang & Sons leather nato.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Oceanaut on its "semi-distressed" leather strap









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

42mm Steelfish. I'm a leather fan.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

SOM


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Shoved my 3rd and last 20mm leather into this 19mm lug space, time to buy some proper 19mm straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

212...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh yeah


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Found another leather I forgot about ...,


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Black Samurai SRPB55


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sbdx012 on a rios strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare orienteering El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

H2O on oem & Crepas on a Vintager


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

divers on leather


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Leather, Nato, Marine Nationale...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Padi Turtle on leather 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Haven't worn this in a while. Ventus Mori Brass.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Baby tuna









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

B&R bands Chestnut


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful combo!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful combo!


Thanks a lot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Zulu Diver & CWC


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

B&R whiskey croco on Squale Tropic.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

On a crocodile Kaufman strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43 on custom leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Absolutely. 6309 on Jack Foster "Join or Die".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JackThursby (Aug 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


What model is this? Looks great.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ That gold strap stitching looks fantastic with that watch.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12548585
> 
> 
> View attachment 12548587
> ...




What model is that Monster?
Love that goldish bezel!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare's El Alamein









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> What model is that Monster?
> Love that goldish bezel!
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


This is moded with:
https://www.bluebirdives.com


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

anabuki said:


> This is moded with:
> https://www.bluebirdives.com


Oh damn. Fanfreakingtastic!! You are going to cost me more modding money now!!

Thank you

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Just got this from MCL.....Man Cave Leather on Etsy.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronographe


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Not _just_ the sin of leather on diver, but _dress_ leather, heh.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Helson brass shark diver 
42mm on leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean One 39 on vintage style leather


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

19mm Rios1931 in Olive, this straps was advertised as being "robust", lol, they weren't exaggerating.

Arrived soft, supple and comfortable.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Shogun on Horween shell cordovan strap...


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

MM300,tudor bb,Po...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I love divers on leather, especially starting about this time of the year.... I have to take some pics. I have several that I wear regularly


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte SAR.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

The solution to scratches and scuffs is quite simple actually, Dive in the sea for a few weeks and they fill in with a lovely Greenish Patina!

Add to that a nice 6mm thick green distressed leather strap.... well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on cobra shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JJHACK1 said:


> The solution to scratches and scuffs is quite simple actually, Dive in the sea for a few weeks and they fill in with a lovely Greenish Patina!
> 
> Add to that a nice 6mm thick green distressed leather strap.... well, beauty is in the eye of beholder


Fabulous, straight out of the Oceon depths!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Much less briney, but still beautiful in its own way I feel.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

I know some watch enthusiasts have a real aversion to leather straps being used on dive watches, but I quite like some of my diver's on a decent leather strap.

However with the below example, I didn't think the strap suited this particular watch at all - which was shame because it made the Orca in question very comfortable to wear - but the strap remains unused in my strap drawer.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

GoodLord said:


> I know some watch enthusiasts have a real aversion to leather straps being used on dive watches, but I quite like some of my diver's on a decent leather strap.


I never understood this myself.

I'd say what maybe 1, max 2% of dive watches sold are actually used for diving?

Just as whilst there are certainly some how many aviation watches are actually used by people involved with flying planes.

Id bet more pilots wear dive watches whilst in flight than aviations and they are probably on leather straps too.

They are styles of watches to be appreciated and worn as their owners see fit.

I love dive watches on leather and/or canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

A new Liberty arrives ...,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless on hornback gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Oceanaut









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS on OEM leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

On waterproof leather


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> On waterproof leather
> 
> View attachment 12580395


Where did you get the waterproof leather band from? Looks great.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

FatTuesday said:


> Shogun on Horween shell cordovan strap...
> View attachment 12564047


Looks awesome, nice shot


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

lotsofstufftogo:
Got so jaded with NATO G10 straps on my divers I 86'd all of em
and replaced with Harley Roma thick leather straps. Nary a regret.
My divers are "desk divers" BTW. EcoZilla and all my Seikos.
Have 5 divers on steel bracelets.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

Haven't had a diver in quite a while. Fashioned the DSub1 with a Vintager Clipper strap I had on hand. The strap itself is a semi-matte grey/brown, which works well with the blasted finish of the case. This strap is really comfortable too!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Citizen Ecozilla on Martu Python























*


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

elbilo said:


> Haven't had a diver in quite a while. Fashioned the DSub1 with a Vintager Clipper strap I had on hand. The strap itself is a semi-matte grey/brown, which works well with the blasted finish of the case. This strap is really comfortable too!
> 
> View attachment 12591757


Sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Delfin









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12594737
> 
> 
> View attachment 12594739


perfect. Who made this? I would like one for my 65


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a Steinhart vintage brown, with a Steinhart deployment clasp.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...celet-22-mm/sonderband-vintage-braun-855.html



Neognosis said:


> perfect. Who made this? I would like one for my 65


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I hear there's a game on tonight... Armida A1. #GoAstros









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> I hear there's a game on tonight... Armida A1. #GoAstros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that strap, BEAUTIFUL!

Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This combo works seems to work well.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

took said:


> Where did you get that strap, BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Success is no accident. ...


Thanks Took. Miguel over at "Denver Baseball Straps" made it. Good guy... Hit him up.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea Wolf!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Sea Wolf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Thanks Took. Miguel over at "Denver Baseball Straps" made it. Good guy... Hit him up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I will, again STUNNING!

Success is no accident. ...


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Ooh, didn't know this thread existed. Cross-post with Monday's "WRUW" in the affordables section, but...

















While the strap looks okay, it's actually really crummy. Hoping the next few straps (different designs) coming will be better. Just means more excuses to post here, too. :-d


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

If I was going into any water, I would swap out this leather strap for something rubber, nylon, or metal, but on a normal day, the leather is very comfortable.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

I wear a few other divers on rubber, but I believe I will keep this one on leather


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Really like that Borealis


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SBDC051 on Diabolic leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Kazimon on a red leather nato


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Sub


----------



## scottwa (Feb 11, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice lume shot concept.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have become fond of this strap on my MM and Sumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

one reason why I bought this Oris is the OEM distressed strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA017 on 20mm Ritchie leather


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

This black $9.49 strap is 10X nicer than the brown $7.20 strap I had it on last time. Pretty sure this strap is going to get more wrist time than the bracelet.
Maybe not more wrist time than the rally strap that's in the mail, though. ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My new Ennebi on a couple of my straps


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Baume & Mercier on Ostrich Leg.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

nice watch and strap there : )


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone got any pics of the Seiko SBDC053 on leather??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Rawai on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A couple; H2O Kalmar and Orca.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

my new Helson on a gunny.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette MPP.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Back on the wrist!









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe time for my first made to order leather strap, the Master deserves it ...,


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Toshi Burgundy


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SAS Dubh Linn on a limited edition Panatime submarine...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From yesterday...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

TripleCalendar said:


> Toshi Burgundy
> 
> View attachment 12660247


Wow! Nice picture.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edek130 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Well yes and no. The fabric strap on my new C60 bronze just laughs at water but it has a leather backing which is allergic to the stuff. I mentioned this to CW and they must have agreed that they were missing a trick because the following week they launched the rubber strap version.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Impressions of this beauty? I have one coming next week, so wanted to know some thoughts on it. Thanks



sticky said:


> Well yes and no. The fabric strap on my new C60 bronze just laughs at water but it has a leather backing which is allergic to the stuff. I mentioned this to CW and they must have agreed that they were missing a trick because the following week they launched the rubber strap version.
> 
> View attachment 12663375


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on crocs.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Armida A1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool! Is that genuine brontosaurus?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Pretty cool! Is that genuine brontosaurus?


Nope, he's just a dog with a lot of character. :-d


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

duc said:


> Nope, he's just a dog with a lot of character. :-d


I was actually referring to the strap; but good retort, just the same!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Double fopa, a leather Rally strap on a non chrono diver ..., :roll:


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I was actually referring to the strap; but good retort, just the same!


Thank "Double D"!  Cobra skin...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6. #BlueMonday









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cerakoated Monster


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 on a leather nato strap...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Blasted flat Frankenmonster.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watch #2 of the day: 40mm DH1970 on a black leather nato strap...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

380 on Spanish leather, thanks for the recommendation, Clive!

















Love the attention to detail and engraving..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That looks the business!!

is that one of Jose's finest??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

SBDX017 on Gunny


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> That looks the business!!
> 
> is that one of Jose's finest??


Indeed.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS on Horween leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Breitling Avenger 2 Seawolf on black Vintager


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sporting the Scurfa BD1 today.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7002-7039 on a leather Zulu.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Wearing the MM300 to work this week. Leather works.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45 on hornback gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Been sporting this a lot recently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Chilly morning here in LA...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"December 7, 1941; a date which will live...in infamy." President Franklin D. Roosevelt 
In recognition of the brave Americans lost and American heros who answered the call of war...today we remember the attack on Pearl Harbor. In doing so I proudly wear the Stolas Harbormaster Gennaker on Horween leather. 
Commemorating this pivotal moment in United States and world history Stolas has etched the caseback of the Harbormaster with the profile of the U.S.S. Arizona memorial in Pearl Harbor. Today, and everyday we're thankful for those selfless Americans who gave the "last full measure of devotion" on that day.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

20mm suede squeezed onto 19mm lugs


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Been wearing the Poseidon on a Leather Nato, love it personally









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021






​


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold; expedition tools.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great combo as we like to say!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Horween Brown Derby from Hagewashi-ban


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX on a leather NATO:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

My Steinhart Ocean 44 on a just arrived Martu vintage Brown strap.









Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

My U1 with leather strap









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Ennebi on 2 of my straps


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring Drive tuna on brown leather.....


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

DarioV said:


> My Ennebi on 2 of my straps
> View attachment 12729347
> 
> View attachment 12729349


Love the red strap, that's a beauty! Really compliments the watch.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking this one for a walk today.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Tudor


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Here's mine. Absolutely love this strap.










It's thick and quite the eye catcher. But it's also very soft and comfy.










I generally prefer iso or bracelet. But this particular leather is a real winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12721633


Cool color- where from?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Anybody try a Watchgecko "leather tropic" yet?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

P1290758 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"Let the past die." Kylo Ren 
Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical with Colareb-Strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Lanco Chronograph








​


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Decided to give the brown leather NATO a try on the Ocean 1 DLC today. Digging it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Still this


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Edc by laurent, sur Flickr

Seiko new turtle & Iyonk strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Deep Blue Deep Star on Martu vintage brown. Love em both...









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wrong date, I know.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste on vintage leather


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Tis the season ....... for leather ...,


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Again a comparison shot of my favorite watch: NODUS Trieste
- the case and lug-shape are made for leather straps


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Oris homage to itself. the perfect reissue, including the OEM distressed 
leather strap.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

vintageguy said:


> View attachment 12758991
> 
> Oris homage to itself. the perfect reissue, including the OEM distressed
> leather strap.


Not exactly a Diver, but such a cool watch that I'll give you a mulligan, lol (plus, I have one inbound myself on rubber)!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Another shot with the NODUS Trieste; my Steinhart OVM MKIII on leather, as well...


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

Ygrene said:


> View attachment 12736391


That's a very lovely strap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

a to the k said:


> Another shot with the NODUS Trieste; my Steinhart OVM MKIII on leather, as well...
> 
> View attachment 12759199


where are these straps from?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

knightRider said:


> where are these straps from?


Both from Colareb in Italy; unfortunately the brown one is not available anymore.
The black one can be found here: ESSENTIAL black - Colareb.it

Cheers


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

STOWA on a Vintager strap using an Aegir roller buckle.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tippinglibra (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Switched to this one for a while.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless on custom crocodile.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Aquatico Dolphin on hand stained ostrich leg with stingray keepers.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

No rotating bezel but still a diver. I've had this for 10 years and still love it. Leather is Greg Stevens waterproof/resistant. I've taken the leather into the ocean a few and it still looks great, although I strongly prefer rubber because I hate the feel of wet leather.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 12768067
> 
> 
> Aquatico Dolphin on hand stained ostrich leg with stingray keepers.


love it. Who made the strap?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12766751
> View attachment 12766755


Love it! Very well done

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Some may have to avert their eyes ..., (rally on a diver o_0)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Rallye on a diver you say?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

No better way to end the year with my 40mm DH1970 on a Grey leather nato...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

knightRider said:


> love it. Who made the strap?


Albert Villa.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great strap!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi deerskin today for me.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The leather season continues ...,


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Stuck waiting for a train.


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart OVMIII on black leather:


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

a to the k said:


> Steinhart OVMIII on black leather:
> 
> View attachment 12777311
> 
> ...


I can barely make that out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Just added the Worn and Wound single pass leather to the mix... it's actually really great









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Waterproof leather


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish there were like 3 pictures of a panerai on leather on every page.....


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

vizsladog said:


> I wish there were like 3 pictures of a panerai on leather on every page.....


I know! No offence to the poster but I really don't need to be seeing his collection of Panerai every single day....

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oris sixty five









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Sinn U1000 B on custom made (Hommage to) blue Di-Modell Chronissimo with Panerai "look-alike" buckle ;-)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

iceman767 said:


> Oris sixty five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Synthetic leather?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Moticuco (Dec 23, 2017)

Watches503 said:


>


Awesome shoes to that Zelos! Does anybody else tried beeswax on a leather strap?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Moticuco said:


> Awesome shoes to that Zelos! Does anybody else tried beeswax on a leather strap?


Thank you ! No beeswax yet for me.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Sinn UX on a Mansarea brown calfskin...









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


badass leather strap, where's it from?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

CWC on black Watchgecko Horween NATO that I just got. Trimmed and glued the flappy underpiece that is standard procedure for me with NATO's. Probably the most "in disguise" leather strap I have, if you didn't look closely you'd just think the watch was on a standard nylon NATO. It could do with being 0.5mm wider - the lug bars are slightly visible which is annoying.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bronze on stingray


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SD and 6309 on Jack Foster "Join or Die".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> badass leather strap, where's it from?


Thanks a lot ! I got it from Felipe of WearWatch in Spain.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Bronze on stingray
> 
> View attachment 12784661


That's a sick combo !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Trying on green leather from 1971Straps


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12766751
> View attachment 12766755


Nice strap :-!. Where is it from?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

my daily beater










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Spot the odd one here









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Citizen NY0040 on blue Hirsch Osiris










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

A tough one to pair off on a leather strap but I think this works









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste on brown leather:


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Not sure you can see the leather strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> H2O Orca DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes.


That's a pretty striking colour combination there! What are the two little grub screws located in the case between the lugs for on that watch if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> That's a pretty striking colour combination there! What are the two little grub screws located in the case between the lugs for on that watch if you don't mind me asking? Thanks.


Of course. Those set screws hold the "inner module" in place inside the "outer module" case.
With H2O's Orca series the watches come with an "inner module" and an "outer module" enabling mixing and matching of cases and dials. All with 4000 meters of water resistance... H2O; customization is everything.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

RED FIVE said:


> Not sure you can see the leather strap


Of course you can't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Of course. Those set screws hold the "inner module" in place inside the "outer module" case.
> With H2O's Orca series the watches come with an "inner module" and an "outer module" enabling mixing and matching of cases and dials. All with 4000 meters of water resistance... H2O; customization is everything.


Kinda cool and unusual idea that. It's like changing straps but taken to a WHOLE new level!

Thanks.


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12793249


Score!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

David SquaGly said:


> Sinn UX on a Mansarea brown calfskin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice shots, I like the strap and dial combination


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My OVM39 on a Horween Chromexcel leather strap...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

househalfman said:


> My OVM39 on a Horween Chromexcel leather strap...


Stitching matches great with the vintage lume!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my 40mm Brass SharkDiver today on this green Horween Chromexcel leather. You might think that this is too much green, you'd be wrong...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

househalfman said:


> Wearing my 40mm Brass SharkDiver today on this green Horween Chromexcel leather. You might think that this is too much green, you'd be wrong...


Nice...and can there ever really be too much green?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice...and can there ever really be too much green?


No.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

househalfman said:


> No.


Exactly.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The BSHT built on martu!










Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste on brown vintage leather from Colareb:


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca on Kain Heritage Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Seiko Samurai on brown Hirsch Ranger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Put my Helm Vanuatu on a leather Bund I got off a seller from Hong Kong on eBay. Surprisingly good quality and feel for a $20 strap. If it breaks or gets grubby it won't matter so much, but I get the feeling this may last!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## subial (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

David SquaGly said:


> Put my Helm Vanuatu on a leather Bund I got off a seller from Hong Kong on eBay. Surprisingly good quality and feel for a $20 strap. If it breaks or gets grubby it won't matter so much, but I get the feeling this may last!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, who is the seller please?


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Nice, who is the seller please?


Wsic_hk

They have a pretty good range too... Standard postage was also much faster from China than normal.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub








​


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Military Sub


I don't recognise the brand symbol on the dial. What is she if you don't mind? I like those bevelled, sword hands.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Titanium on a blue nubuck and Seiko Solar Chrono on a vintage coffee leather strap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

great shape for leather straps... OVMIII from Steinhart:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My favorite watch today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

vesire;... said:


> ...


Wow, very nice.
What strap is that if I may ask?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II on Kain Heritage Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Afternoon change.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste on brown Colareb strap:


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste Navy on Colareb strap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Leather back canvas from BandRBands


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

These Dievas Vortex look good on almost any strap, I especially like your first picture. I have a similar Dievas watch and because it looks great with so many straps it is difficult to choose which strap to leave it on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dobra.watchstrap said:


> Dobra AK 47 watch leather strap, with galvanized buckle and original riveted leather keeper from same sling


Galvanized metal rusts eventually.


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

monod said:


> View attachment 12844231


Nice watch, I like the strap and dial combo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste with a Seiko SKX009 in its back...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Magrette with some rather expensive new boots on.....retails at more than the watch.....nuts!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dievas on leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on cobra leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi Stags skin.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

househalfman said:


>


Nice! More info on the strap please.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

pierch said:


> Nice! More info on the strap please.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


It came with my Bronson watch produced by CollinsWatches. It's pretty thick, maybe 4-5mm; even a chunky diver will feel at home on it I think.










Collins also sells it for $20, severely underpriced imo...


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

househalfman said:


> It came with my Bronson watch produced by CollinsWatches. It's pretty thick, maybe 4-5mm; even a chunky diver will feel at home on it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uf, I will need more gym time for such a beast . 6.5 wrist here.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

pierch said:


> Uf, I will need more gym time for such a beast . 6.5 wrist here.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


6.5" wrist here too


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

househalfman said:


> 6.5" wrist here too


Oh, you had to. Now I need to buy it. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Davosa Ternos Ceramic. I actually prefer this on leather vs the bracelet.


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Tisell on leather


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 today...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Watch_Me6777 said:


> Tisell on leather


I recently put mine back on the bracelet, but the Tisell sure does look nice on leather!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45 on crocodile leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle on Bakeka handmade leather


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SAS Dubh Linn on BandR bands Horween Chromexcel today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2 on a handmade strap by Alfio @ Bakeka


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45 on hornback gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste on Colareb strap...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

lotsofstufftogo:
Just took stock of your query.
Only 3 divers I own aren't on leather. They are on nice stl stl
bracelets.
I seldom (if ever) have my divers in H2O. They are the person-
ification of the term "Desk Divers". I drank the NATO strap Kool
Ade but I'm back to leathers. Prodigal Son returns nuther words.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Strapped up by "Rolko"!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Great thread. Definitely a fan of the combo. Here's a couple...


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC. The Daytona killer...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn_ADA (Feb 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User365937 (Apr 29, 2017)

American Jedi said:


> JLC DSC. The Daytona killer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That JLC is amazing! Nice strap too.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

User365937 said:


> That JLC is amazing! Nice strap too.


Thanks. 
I like that it gives the nostalgic feeling of the Speedmaster yet also emits refined sportiness of the vintage Daytona.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Just this one...works amazingly well to me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

PADI on grey, wore this watch on SS for past few days, the leather is a nice comfy and lighter option.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste on Italian leather strap:


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Zilla on leather. I rotate this one through several different leather bands and natos too! My first "legit" watch purchase and still my favorite 20 watches later.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12872181


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12875231


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That strap looks perfect with the Borealis!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Squale









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

My collections of divers on straps









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sq. On strap









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a strap on my aquaracer I love it too bad can’t attach images yet or I would


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12882763


One of my favourite Peter Gunny straps on one of my favourite watches.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juror-Iam (Apr 1, 2017)

Not fully diver, 100m only but still.









https://www.etsy.com/shop/ManCaveLeather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

gavgetwet said:


> I'd hate to see how that looks after 6 hours in the ocean


in case anyone still wonders, 
many hours more and roughly 80 years after, they look even better b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

WJG16 said:


> Davosa Ternos Ceramic. I actually prefer this on leather vs the bracelet.
> View attachment 12855257


It looks way better on leather than bracelet, nice shot


----------



## StuHardyNZ (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

era/genre inaccurate bund strap









Rivet band


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trusty triple zero and a gunny Caitlin...

View attachment 12899053


----------



## HiddenStar (Feb 16, 2018)

Seiko SKX013 on a medium brown leather strap from [email protected]

View attachment 12900173

View attachment 12900175


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

''...beauty is in the eye of the beholder''.... Up to now no plans go diving with my divers, so what the f...?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Heuerville leather strap.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tudor bronze on camo leather:


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

Hirsch Would probably be your best shot 
Try looking at their Performance collection

Cheers


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2 on Handmade Strap from Alfio @ Bakeka


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Watchstein said:


> Hirsch Would probably be your best shot
> Try looking at their Performance collection
> 
> Cheers


???????????????????


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a thick brown leather band on my skx007 looks amazing. Unfortunately I can't post pics yet... soon enough


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

Horween leather and occasional salt water makes for a very nice patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)

Do I get it wet? yes all summer long. Wont that eventually ruin the strap? Eventually yes, it was 18 bucks.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

over fruits by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

HaymondWong said:


> over fruits by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


nice strap, where's it from?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Somebody pls post blue dial divers with brown leather bands!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

grayfox8647 said:


> Somebody pls post blue dial divers with brown leather bands!


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

Zodiac on Horween.









--romas


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I got da leather strap on a diver today.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Camo Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. love this

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


>


Perfect watch for the boardroom

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mirabello1 said:


> Wow.. love this
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy 

Tapawatch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> Perfect watch for the boardroom
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


As you're announcing your corporate takeover!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That tan looks fantastic with the blue dial and bezel!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Well, why not add to the custom features of this one of a kind PADI Seiko with nothing less than Elephant leather.

I would not dive with this strap on the watch, but it adds to the complete uniqueness of this Seiko watch while out of the sea! No chance springbars could hold a 5mm thick strap on the lugs. Having this watch now with threaded lug bars solves that 5mm thick leather strap issue!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Glycine combat sub 42 on Hirsch leather


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Bronze or brass?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Calypsomatic and CloverStraps. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Boldr Odyssey and Wearwatch Alligator


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice! Bronze or brass?


Thanks, this is brass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Seaforth II









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Eza Sealander Blue on W&W Tan Horween


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Strap by Roland Kobalia aka "ROLKO" (Russia)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Found a new leather supplier!









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II on Helm Brown leather


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43 on custom leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

This vintage Martu just came in, now installed on my Sea Storm.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Oris Regulateur on Toshi. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_got ,  ... 
_


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 on Rawlings leather. 3 weeks before baseball season! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I just received this B&R rallye strap from a forum member. It looks great on my DMT.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... _Military Finish version ... VDB 2013_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't do that scrunchy thing Big Clive does










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I can't do that scrunchy thing Big Clive does


Nobody can


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Look on and learn boys!!









And make sure the buckle is just so!!

)


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sea Storm on Toshi leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

sinn'n w/ the U1



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That looks so good on the OEM strap Carl!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako XL with domed sapphire and Hirsch leather



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

904L on Rolko Shark Leather


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... devilish fumes ..._


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## leFroy (Nov 17, 2014)

42mm 1961 Rodania Waterman Super Compressor on 22mm Shell Cordovan from Fluco.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy St. Pat Day!








​


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... Pontvs Proto with green enamel dial _


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... impressive / tasteful Pam collection nicely paired with quality leather 
..._


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12977845


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Modded SKX399 








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I picked up this weathered black leather strap here, on a Zelos DMT (used the Zelos buckle from the OEM rubber)


----------



## MurcusB (Dec 2, 2017)

DMCBanshee

I have that bezel insert on a srp779 and have been shopping for a quality leather strap. What strap is that? I think the contrast stitching looks supurb. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got this in









Stock leather









ToxicNato kangaroo


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX on deerskin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SIMONA DI STEFANO


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Kain croc


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

vintage "Fish" meets 160yrs old gator , the vibe is Viiintaage indeed ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SIMONA DI STEFANO


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... Enzo Mechana Acqua on Natural Shell Cordovan / Horween ... this thing is an absolute beauty for my eyes , like it even more than I expected ( while I always been an Enzo watches fan ) , the finish makes it look almost liquid ...Great end of the week all_


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... vdb 2017 on custom leather ...
_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

GRUPPO still on the SIMONA


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Need to get time set on it, but it's coming with me this week on the trip.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Rolko


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MWW while chilling with the puppy!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Cayman


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Bond Tailored Straps
*


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... vdb 2014 on an acid dye treated thyConstantine ... it even rhymes , haha
_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

eyeseem said:


> vintage "Fish" meets 160yrs old gator , the vibe is Viiintaage indeed ...
> 
> View attachment 12995643
> View attachment 12995645
> View attachment 12995647


That's a unique dial color, it combines well with the strap


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Bask7 said:


> That's a unique dial color, it combines well with the strap


Nice dial texture too!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another excellent Rolko product


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... Helberg H1 Bronzo got a more drastic tapered strap - the extra body next to the case takes-off the wobble feel on the wrist , great timepiece - shown here on a thyConstantine ...
_


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Leather on Diver ? You know it!



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

I mean, they're not really divers per-se, but they are "dive-able" and these are almost exclusively on leather straps...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... a "steel theme" on a vdb 2014 by thyConstantine ...
_


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

H2o on Thyconstantine


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

On the handmade strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great strap Terence!!

Great combo as well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stonecreek straps


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Dreadnought Voyager on K-Straps Elephant


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 13035687


I see what you did there  this one looks sweet; wear it in good health brother

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> I see what you did there  this one looks sweet; wear it in good health brother
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


I have to send it back. *sigh*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I have to send it back. *sigh*


Yeah I just realized that from the other thread... Great review and pics as usual!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Magrette MPII 42 mm


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Calypsomatic on a leather nato









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

This beauty is new to me and I'm speechless. All concerns about 45mm were completely gone once I put this Shark Diver on.

Excuse me while I pick up my jaw from the floor...


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

taifighter said:


> This beauty is new to me and I'm speechless. All concerns about 45mm were completely gone once I put this Shark Diver on.
> 
> Excuse me while I pick up my jaw from the floor...
> 
> View attachment 13038689


Would you mind sharing your wrist size?Its looks perfect on you.Not sure about a 54mm LTL for me.I'm trying to decide between 40- 42,maybe 45mm for my 6.7 wrist. I just e-mailed them regarding the 40mm brass blue or black dial.Next release is not until June


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

jakec said:


> Would you mind sharing your wrist size?Its looks perfect on you.Not sure about a 54mm LTL for me.I'm trying to decide between 40- 42,maybe 45mm for my 6.7 wrist. I just e-mailed them regarding the 40mm brass blue or black dial.Next release is not until June


I have 7.25" wrists. I think you could go either way to be honest, it depends what you like. It's a very different look, and it depends on what colour bezel and dial you get. Steel bezels look smaller, and white dials look larger. 42 or 45 would be the best for you!


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... not a whole lot to say ... love this combo 
_


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

By N80 Leather


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


 ... _ ... that is a Bronze Kav , right ? ... what was used to darken before distress edges ?, thank you _


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

eyeseem said:


> ... _ ... that is a Bronze Kav , right ? ... what was used to darken before distress edges ?, thank you _


Good old LOS... I just use a latex glove and press hard to distress it when it dries.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Zodiac on tan suede


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II on a leather nato


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... a favorite classic Vintage VDB 2012 , on thyConstantine leather 
_


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Baseball Glove Straps always deserve many pics!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... the Helberg H1 , high polish Bronzo , Black bezel Markers on thyConstantine leather ...
_


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MiL-TaT Strap


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

B&S.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca on ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

If divers weren't meant to wear leather, they wouldn't look so good on it. Some of mine:

'68 Seiko 5 Sports 70








1970s Hamiton Chrono-diver








Oris Divers Sixty-Five on EKStraps custom








Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba








Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Skin 53 (factory strap)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Seafoam blue from Hodinkee. Soft and comfy. Nice buckle too.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spencj12 (Mar 30, 2018)

View attachment 13075441


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spencj12 (Mar 30, 2018)

lets try this again


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... fancy diver / rebel strap , VDB / thyConstantine ... good weekend all !
_


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 on Custom Leather Stitched Strap by "Peter"


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Santa cruz









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

B&S today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Toning it down for the evening with distressed grey from Cola Reb.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-102 Marlin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Helm **Vanuatu* on a custom Nubuck Leather NATO *by "Peter"

*


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

OEM distressed black leather...


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

Filson has a nice, comfortable leather strap









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

Love the combination of diver and leather strap and do it all the time... 
They have to be really substantial and smell like leather tho


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

This strap ends up on my cascais on a very regular basis


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Rocking a green leather strap to match an Irish themed custom AQUA Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea Snake on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Boldr on Hirsch leather strap. :-!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bond Tailored Straps









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Pam000 on ASso leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Strap by H2O


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

T1 Timer on Dobra strap


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTREID (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

B&S




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another Dobra Strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Paci on Malio


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

This ones always been on a leather strap since I've had it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Back breaking day at the office today. Quick stop at a local KFC and enjoying my new Tundra, lol.

Sporting my white dial Marino 44mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Benarus Remora PVD Green Dial on Burgundy Chromexcel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

beat that, sukkahs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Why of course I do



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Leather strap change...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

LHD on Maddog Gator


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

i have my Seiko SPB 053 on a leather Oak and Oscar strap but no pics at the moment. I'll put one up once I get one.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Steinhart 39mm on custom rally strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_It arrived : welcoming to the Acqua Family : this thing is absolutely gorgeous ... the complexity of this blue created with multiple layers & rubbing is amazing , plays many "tunes" ... this is serial No. 1 ,  , on thyConstantine strap
_


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

why do my photos always flip sideways ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Love this look









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

My 7548 on... well I hope it's leather. Got it from Amazon, so who knows?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Hammerhead on Toshi Storm Gray strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88 today on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a few.....

First pic all are Greg Stevens Crazy Horse Straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mühle Search and Rescue on rios leather


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

johnny action said:


> Be Pono.


Cool and I love those Tiki's...here's mine in el tunco!


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Came with this when I bought it. Thinking of switching it to a rubber strap but not sure yet


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Lorier Neptune on a button stud slip through.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold.










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

I finally have one to post here  My 6309 on a B&R leather. It is more comfortable than I expected. I might wear this for a few days.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

oldrock427 said:


> I finally have one to post here  My 6309 on a B&R leather. It is more comfortable than I expected. I might wear this for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 13155853
> 
> ...


That is a very nice strap. I'd like one in brown. Who or what is B&R?

Be Pono.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

johnny action said:


> That is a very nice strap. I'd like one in brown. Who or what is B&R?
> 
> Be Pono.


Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Watch Straps | BandRBands


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Tried this combo out today and not a fan. It could be that I just hate the Lake House Leather strap.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13160727


Nice vintage looking strap! Who is the maker and did it come this way or is real wear?


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13160727


Nice vintage looking strap! Who is the maker and did it come this way or that real wear?


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

BudLynn said:


> Tried this combo out today and not a fan. It could be that I just hate the Lake House Leather strap.
> View attachment 13161173


That strap is too plain and doesn't do the watch justice. Something with more texture would look better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Love that pic, both the watch style and the strap, do you have more details about both of them?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

catcherus said:


> Love that pic, both the watch style and the strap, do you have more details about both of them?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks; it's a Kaventsmann with a Vintage VDB 28mm strap/buckle.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks! I'll take a look at it 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60 on camo leather strap. 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

King of the heap in my collection for water no no. The strap on the C65 looks absolutely great but likes water about as much as your average cat does.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That Seiko looks great on that strap!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> That Seiko looks great on that strap!!


I got a compliment from the Big Guy! Thank you, Sir, I am honored.

Be Pono.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

sticky said:


> King of the heap in my collection for water no no. The strap on the C65 looks absolutely great but likes water about as much as your average cat does.
> 
> View attachment 13166299


wrong thread to say this, but that one is just begging for an uncleseiko tropic


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hadal II on Dobra Strap


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

Real beauty


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Deepsea on black shark strap


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Looks awesome, which insert is that?

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Looks awesome, which insert is that?
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks man!

I got the lumed insert from Yobokies.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## T.S.F. (Apr 7, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## T.S.F. (Apr 7, 2018)

guspech750 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I got the lumed insert from Yobokies.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


I'm thinking of getting the Mako II but want to customize it. Is your dial completely OEM? Where did you get the sapphire crystal? And are you saying all skx bezels and their inserts work with the Orient Mako?


----------



## T.S.F. (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm thinking of getting the Mako II but want to customize it. Is your dial completely OEM? Where did you get the sapphire crystal? And are you saying all skx bezels and their inserts work with the Orient Mako?


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

1521 on oem Squale strap. Although I think it looks really good, this particular watch is more at home with the rubber strap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Oem quick release leather strap it is....


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

T.S.F. said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Mako II but want to customize it. Is your dial completely OEM? Where did you get the sapphire crystal? And are you saying all skx bezels and their inserts work with the Orient Mako?


You'll have to replace the bezel. Yobokies sells a coin edge bezel exactly like mine that excepts SKX inserts. He also offers various SKX bezel inserts as do many other online retailers.

I like ceramic lumed SKX bezel inserts from Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts. I bought a blue lumed ceramic insert and it's awesome. 
https://lcbistore.com

The dial is OEM. I did not touch this one. The crystal is from Esslinger or Crystal Times. I can't remember. But I want to say it's from Esslinger.

I forgot to mention. I have seen some aftermarket SKX bezels installed on the Mako/Rays also.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I got the lumed insert from Yobokies.
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Thanks for sharing

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Back In Black. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Kodiak leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DSSD on Toshi Dark Kudu


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Benarus Megalodon on a Dobra Strap.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Benarus Megalodon on a Dobra Strap.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Zlatoust on a Dobra strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Pontvs Messi on a Dobra Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

My last diver on a Dobra leather strap.... Gruppo Zero.
Now I'll just stay put and enjoy your wonderful divers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

Helson Bucaneer


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Italian goodness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

over fruits by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

HC on kvarnsjö strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

Leather strap usually doesn't go well with water?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Pontvs Nessi on a Dobra Strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I forgot...... My leather strap can do this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OEM leather. Considering saving it and swapping in a favorite leather as a daily driver strap.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Italian goodness!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Does anybody knows how many watches they made for each model ???? I mean this one is ZT0023 of how many????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Oak & Oscar.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 13218701


What strap is that? I gots to get me one for my Monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Micah Mauser


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

The strap is a Hirsch Liberty.



johnny action said:


> What strap is that? I gots to get me one for my Monster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

5mm thick martu stap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Modded 6309-7290 for me today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

New strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

777 on StrapsCo leather


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

777 on StrapsCo leather


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

On Maddog Ammo


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea snake on ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The only diver I have owned that I actually prefer on a leather strap.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

New MK Leathers strap for the Bathy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygibson (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

My little Cayman


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice collection, are You using leathers on all Your watches?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

First time on leather but not the last ...,


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

got divers / got leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wrist_action (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Diving into some planning


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

"Leather on a diver...got any?" 

Nope, because that's just wrong. 

:-d

b-)


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Sa-Darth-day


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

scottymac said:


> "Leather on a diver...got any?"
> 
> Nope, because that's just wrong.
> 
> ...


On your diver would be totally wrong.... ?
On mine..... think twice 
Don't hate the player.... hate the game!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

On Vintage Diver


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> On Vintage Diver


Caliss mon homme..... as tu été dans l'enfer avec ta montre???? Elle est belle en tabarnak?
Nice watch!..... came back from hell by the way it looks....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Caliss mon homme..... as tu été dans l'enfer avec ta montre???? Elle est belle en tabarnak
> Nice watch!..... came back from hell by the way it looks....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you bin! Je suis pas Vintage normalement mais celle-là ma tombé dans l'oeil en criss malgré son prix assez haut pour une montre de 40ans... J'aime bien ta Megalodon, j'ai vendu la mienne vla 2 ans et le regrette bin gros.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

682 on EK Straps this morning


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

double post


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

300m water resistant but no rotatable bezel..just 3 solid choices so hopefully this counts 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another example of a dive watch on a strap that doesn't like water in the least.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Bracelets pull hairs and clank on my desk. I always replace them with leather or cloth. I also replace rubber, because it also pulls hairs and I sweat under rubber.







sometimes I have to notch the leather

Cloth, of course, doesn't mind water:


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Bracelets pull hairs and clank on my desk. I always replace them with leather or cloth. I also replace rubber, because it also pulls hairs and I sweat under rubber.
View attachment 13275757

sometimes I have to notch the leather

Cloth, of course, doesn't mind water:
View attachment 13275759

View attachment 13275761

View attachment 13275763


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Benarus Megalodon on a Dobra cream strap.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Today I've been wearing this green little monster Hulk wannabe because I simply Ken. I've tried to tell him he'll never be a Hulk, but all I hear is a growl.

Why they didn't call it "Green Lagoon" is beyond me.

Kentex Marineman, green MOP.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Swiss Ammo Pouch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway GMT on gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Chris Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage on Camel Tiber leather.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

682 on Jack Foster Leather


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

On a Horween strap today ...,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver on two-tone ostrich.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar on stingray.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 on Hirsch Windsor strap.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway GMT Tactical.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Super soft Peter Gunny.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

After 4 days in the abyss, finally back to meaningful baseball games

Strap from DenverStrapCO


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another example of a rock and a hard place. A lovely diver on a lovely strap that hates the water.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## wrist_action (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pelagos LHD on Europelli leather


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

scubafox said:


> View attachment 13325363











Great taste!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pelagos LHD on Europelli leathers


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

PAM 682 on Raven handmade leather.


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

PAM 682 on Raven handmade leather.

View attachment 13337925


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

The brown leather looks great on the Pelagos!


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13336805


This looks fantastic!


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

scubafox said:


> View attachment 13325363


That's a nice shot


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

My latest acquisition. :-d


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Planet Ocean*

I swap between Isofrane and leather. Here it's on a custom Europelli.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Divers by Vintage VDB , Leather by thyConstantine ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

eyeseem said:


> ... Divers by Vintage VDB , Leather by thyConstantine ...
> View attachment 13347115
> 
> View attachment 13347117
> ...


Speechless...... Wonderful pictures. Cool watches, wonderful straps, amazing match and great taste!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Two-tone ostrich on the Arctic Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

PO gets 'Ribbed'.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)

Nethuns No. 5 on a python by Mansarea straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Diver watch on a Dobra diving leather strap...... In salted water.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O...(not in water)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Gen 2 Vampire Monster on leather.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Another odd couple. A 600M diver on a strap that likes water about as much as your average cat.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13326147
> 
> 
> View attachment 13326153


LOVE the strap... could you please share where you got it from? Thank you


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver MSR-002-3S


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sturgeon skin by Albert Villa.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson SD45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold LSD









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Spinnaker Bradner on its OEM waterproof leather strap. Got it into the sea twice swimming and snorkeling and it still seems nice and supple.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

LSD on hornback gator. Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Emperor Golden tuna on a vintage Gunny....









- - - Updated - - -

Emperor Golden tuna on a vintage Gunny....


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Armida A12 and Steinhart Ocean 1 Black on Finland watch straps leather















- - - Updated - - -

Armida A12 and Steinhart Ocean 1 Black on Finland watch straps leather


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

suitable monochrome outfit for this Polished 2013 gem by VDB , leather by thyConstantine





























- - - Updated - - -

suitable monochrome outfit for this Polished 2013 gem by VDB , leather by thyConstantine


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WatchGecko black leather


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OEM strap


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

682 on Corrigia leather


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Seiko mod


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

watermanxxl said:


> Helson SD45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this combo!


----------



## Pablo Jerry (Jul 14, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay on a Bulang and Sons strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Wimpy said:


> Love this combo!


Thanks Wimpy. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Almost all my collection.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 20 Atmos on Hirsch Aristocrat leather strap


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

Roach66 said:


> Seiko mod


Nice shots


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Obligatory steering wheel shots....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dopost


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold LSD. Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold "Spirit of America" on Paul Smith leather bag strap.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Strap Bouquet


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Poseidon by Prometheus.
Sturgeon by Albert Villa.
Buckle by Arunas.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hands down my favourite diver to wear on leather, and IMHO this watch just sings on this strap!

Love it....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again, still?


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

This one is on it's way from Stach Straps and I've got just the watch for it!!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Stingray!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Ohhhh...... i got some...,


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

DOUBLE...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Po









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

GMT DLC on gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PAM682 on DrunkArt Straps


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Dups


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

W&W leather strap


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pelagos on a Panatime leather lined Kevlar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

sexy trio on exotic Straps : VDB P1000 Bronze, 2013 Military Finish & BlackPvd , - "Good Sunday All !" ... thyConstantine


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Sweet combo, bro!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Sweet combo, bro!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, ma' man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

leather on divers - with matching Patine or a less relic though still rustic approach - great upcoming week everybody ! ... thyConstantine


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O DLC Orca on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Straps Co distressed...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

On H20


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

++


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Vdb NoLimit on Shell Cordovan with in-house treatment by thyConstantine


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 on Hirsch Windsor leather. While I love the colour combination strap/watch, might need to change the strap soon. Thinking of a Barton Elite silicone or the Swiss Noomoon rubber strap.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Handmade Italian


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Did not expect that bronze+blue leather will look this good..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02524_Fotor.jpg


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

Citizen Promaster Aqualand Classic on _Hirsch Liberty _


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

reluctantsnowman said:


> View attachment 13487911


Sweet, great shot.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Amphibia on a much-darkened Crown and Buckle Marina.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> View attachment 13498177
> 
> 
> Amphibia on a much-darkened Crown and Buckle Marina.


Nice thick strap! Excellent choice!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dobra said:


> Nice thick strap! Excellent choice!


Thanks!


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... vdb2017 Bronze on thyConstantine ...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... vdb2017 Bronze on thyConstantine ...


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Squale Ceramic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just put a leather nato on the squale- totally different feel from the bracelet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Arctic Diver on two-tone ostrich.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Steinhart OVM on a black leather NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## evacepp (Sep 12, 2008)

Custom work by Steveo


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I LOVE THIS COMBO!!

Oris Sixty-Five on a Horween Dublin English Tan strap from Catalyst Leatherworks -

































P.S. - Does the Oris 65 actually qualify as a diver?! Kind of like saying a Honda CR-V is an SUV. Still a damn cool watch though.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo on Gunny


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just made me new one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Resides in Australian outback now ... but it was a favourite.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Resides in Australian outback now ... but it was a favourite.
duplicate post


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Putting on a thick strap to match its bulk is a pain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

I wish I'd kept a few watches ... this being one of them.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

I wish I'd kept a few watches ... this being one of them.

View attachment 13524955


View attachment 13524957


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Modded Invicta on martu









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

😎


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on python shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

An oldie. Pulsar quartz diver from mid 90s.


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

An old favourite.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Vdb 2017 Polished on thyConstantine


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi Toscana on one of my crocodile straps


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Transglobe on Vintager Bruise custom.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kaventsmann Acanthurus on a Badass Strap...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Transglobe on Vintager Bruise custom.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Leather & Leather with canvas...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A Da Luca chromexcel I bought a couple of years ago and pretty much forgot I owned until last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sea King on leather.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday.

Christoper Ward quick release vintage leather strap on C60 Trident 600 vintage. Love all their qr straps:-!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I generally prefer bracelets,
but I like this one.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Rare red Benarus Megalodon on a GREAT VESIRE Handmade Leather Strap....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bullet on Watchgecko Rallye


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scubapro on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Bada bing!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway GMT Tactical on ostrich leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko leather.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

MM300 on Toshi leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX117


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 on Steinhart leather with deployment clasp.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 on Hirsch Windsor.

Saturday:-!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 13607341


What strap is that, exactly? Would look perfect on my Sumo


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

A couple of different combinations


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

LSD on hornback gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

LinuxJonCB said:


> What strap is that, exactly? Would look perfect on my Sumo


Custom strap by: https://www.steveostraps.com/


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I love divers on leather. Has to be the right leather, though.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on Threaded Leather. :-!


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

The dial color/texture on that Nacken is AWESOME. And it goes really well on that leather strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale GMT Tropic


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

anrex said:


> Squale GMT Tropic


Nice combo. where's the strap from?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko MM300 Zimbe on a Rio Buffalo. It is a real buffalo, trust me...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Pee Dee said:


> Nice combo. where's the strap from?


It is from B & R Bands...https://www.bandrbands.com/whiskey-croco-classic-vintage-watch-band.aspx


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Oak and Oscar. Oh so soft.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I like the idea of contrasting colors on the stitched black alligator and the interesting shade of green as to the liner. Added a Breitling buckle having not yet sourced a proper GS/Grand Seiko one. This is one eclectic combination for the GS HAQ Diver.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

777 on DAS


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Watchgecko desert patrol








Metal keepers are cool...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

anrex said:


> Squale GMT Tropic


What strap is that exactly? I'm digging it.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Steiny OOV DLC on a cayman croc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

seedubs1 said:


> The dial color/texture on that Nacken is AWESOME. And it goes really well on that leather strap.


Thanks Seedubs. Sorry, just saw this today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Chris Ward quick release leather straps on C Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage. Love their qr straps. They really put some effort on these qrs.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well worn Peter Gunny.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Thinking of getting a Crown and Buckle nato for my diver. Any experience here?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bulang & Sons




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

B&S Racing Diablo.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko strap.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Worn & Wound crimson red.





































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

LHD


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Made myself one new


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1 on Paul Smith custom strap.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Badass Strap..... 8mm thick


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea Snake on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watches503 said:


>




Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Won't be swimming in this for a few months so figure leather makes sense









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ginault Smurf on Bulang Piombo Grey vintage leather strap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway Transglobe

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Today's watch


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Others on Leather:

Spinnaker Bradner









Deep Blue Nato 300


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

Dobra said:


>


I'm intrigued. What is that watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

93 Honda Civic said:


> I'm intrigued. What is that watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a custom made handmade Bronze Petram.


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

Dobra said:


> It's a custom made handmade Bronze Petram.


So unique. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

‘73 Benrus Type II, Class A, on Bas & Lokes “Brit”.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

..... Rad 1940 on a true vintage in natural by thyConstantine ... ( and Grigorio ,  )


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia, special limited edition


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Mako on a Martú strap...


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

.







.
.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Recent purchase of some vintage leather straps from CheapestNatoStraps arrived on Thursday; Been trying them out.


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

PO on Bas & Lokes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Had to rush for an urgent matter and the Squale was the watch I picked.

Staying➕


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Time; Lawless 45 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Another divers on leather.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Squale 1521 50 Atmos









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar on canvas. H2O









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Friday


----------



## Wu Yifan (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

Wu Yifan said:


> View attachment 13702035


Man Very nice! Sexy looking strap on a sexy Seiko.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Ennebi Toscana on this cognac Shark leather strap i've recently made, one of the best leathers i've worked with.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. ... spoiled this one , by thyConstantine ... 😄 - good week ahead everybody !


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. sexy Toscana on Amber Shark with Golden infused tips ,  , ...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TCM El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Enjoying the deep blue leather more each day
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

TAG Heuer Formula 1 with a bleached/faded bezel insert


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Zlatoust on a " BOLSHOI " Dobra


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

watermanxxl said:


> Helson Shark Diver 45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, holy motor watch rotor that is a strap! Nice!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

This should qualify.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Vdb 2018 Polished = a beaut , on thyConstantine 'Ali' ...


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

eyeseem said:


> . sexy Toscana on Amber Shark with Golden infused tips ,  , ...
> 
> View attachment 13707321


That's a great strap and dial combo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Beautiful watch and great looking combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

eyeseem said:


> ... Vdb 2018 Polished = a beaut , on thyConstantine 'Ali' ...
> 
> View attachment 13738439


Stunning piece, great shot!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

SRP779 - brown leather zulu


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful watch and great looking combo!


Thanks a lot brother !


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwooten72 (Mar 7, 2016)

Just switched my new (to me) SuperOcean II 44 to a jack foster strap with royal blue threads. I just don't like rubber and leather improves wearability by quite a bit!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

Croc and gator nato's


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 45mm.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. Good Upcoming Year all ! ...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

. Good Upcoming Year all ! ...
View attachment 13766067

View attachment 13766075


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Geckota leather









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Leather


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Dobra Badass Strap on Kaventsmann Hadal 2 Badass Timepiece

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Chris Ward C65/ Squale 50 Atmos/ Tag Heuer Aquaracer all on leather............


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Dobra Badass Strap on Kaventsmann Hadal 2 Badass Timepiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There be at least three months in the gym there just to sport that beauty. You'd need forearms like Popeye to lift it!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko Italian leather strap







​


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> There be at least three months in the gym there just to sport that beauty. You'd need forearms like Popeye to lift it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk











Don't pay attention to the big belly..... it's the beer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Don't pay attention to the big belly..... it's the beer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just thinkin' ...it's amazing how finely honed, solid muscle, always seemingly goes to the front lower region of our bodies! I'm down the gym in the next 4-5 hrs, and the pub soon afterwards for some more fine tuning! 

Happy New Year to ya big fella.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Don't pay attention to the big belly..... it's the beer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, is that the Dobra version of a GMT watch..... so that is how you keep track of all those different time zones!!


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Unbelievably accurate watch, about +1s/d.








[/url]


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Alligator strap


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

From a couple weeks ago


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

I’ve been meaning to make a vintage leather strap up for this purpose. Thinking black leather with offwhite stitching to go with some black faced watches. 

I really want to get a Steinhart Pepsi GMT 39mm to wear this way. Not a true dive watch but still.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

My Tudor Blackbay goes perfectly with our vintage leather straps b-)


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Colareb


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## ChrisGMT (Dec 18, 2018)

Tudor Blackbay on WB Original leather, I'm super happy


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Ventus Mori on leather today, possibly up for sale.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Ventus Mori on leather today, possibly up for sale.

Duplicate....


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sharkdiver on a spanky new Albert Villa ostrich leg.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sure. 
Dagaz Tsunami 








1972 Hamilton Pan Europ on butterscotch ostrich 








6309 on Jack Foster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

franco60 said:


> Sure.
> Dagaz Tsunami
> 
> 
> ...


That Dagaz on that leather is strong!

Sent from my iPhone using 
My phone


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

On a newly arrived strap









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Single piece Horween Chromexcel.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Bas & Lokes ghost grey


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

TUDOR BBBeta on Colareb strap


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

alitaher2009 said:


> View attachment 13813011


I see the leather strap, but where's the dive watch??

Ride A Bike.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

johnny action said:


> I see the leather strap, but where's the dive watch??
> 
> Ride A Bike.


Actually it has no leather strap but it's definitely a diver..... 200 meters WR...

Here is mine....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

garydusa said:


>


You kill me with your buckles......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Actually it has no leather strap but it's definitely a diver..... 200 meters WR...
> 
> Error. That citizen nighthawk is not a dive watch, by the traditional definition of a dive watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ride A Bike.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tudor









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

johnny action said:


> Ride A Bike.












If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck."

Problem is, it doesn't look like a duck. No bezel, not a true dive watch. Did you miss that part...?










Ride A Bike.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

johnny action said:


> "If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck."
> 
> Problem is, it doesn't look like a duck. No bezel, not a true dive watch. Did you miss that part...?
> 
> ...


So my Hadal is not a dive watch..... I'll ask my money back.... I want full reimbursement....








So no rotating bezel..... no dive watch











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Dobra said:


> So my Hadal is not a dive watch..... I'll ask my money back.... I want full reimbursement....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, no it isn't. Sorry. Did you keep your receipt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

johnny action said:


> Well, no it isn't. Sorry. Did you keep your receipt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solved it!
Just for you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Solved it!
> Just for you!
> 
> 
> ...


You did. 
But the original Citizen Skyhawks that you claimed is a diver...isn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Loving this new look.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

johnny action said:


> You did.
> But the original Citizen Skyhawks that you claimed is a diver...isn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


non divers



























vs. the real thing


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

hugof3C said:


> non divers
> 
> View attachment 13815501
> View attachment 13815505
> ...


Don't get him started...
My leather strap for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Excellent959 (Sep 4, 2015)

The skx looks nice with the nato leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh yeah baby
The devil



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

johnny action said:


> Ride A Bike.


Got you! 










People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Got you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must do better than that, grasshopper. The tip of that second hand is lumed. 









Ride A Bike.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

johnny action said:


> You must do better than that, grasshopper. The tip of that second hand is lumed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legit Diver!
If I would've zoomed your picture..... it's visible 
Nice combo!

Have a great weekend!

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Pre-patinated ombre.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13835775


I admired your watch for a few minutes, so simple but in the same time unique and beautiful..... I like the two divers on the "maiale"...
That's a timepiece I'd like to wear under a fancy suit ....

People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Oily green


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Veneto by FonderiaNavale on Hannibal Bund by thyConstantine ...


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

I just performed a strap change from bracelet to leather nato while sitting on high speed train, risky?


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

riceknight said:


> I just performed a strap change from bracelet to leather nato while sitting on high speed train, risky?
> View attachment 13851179


No. Because the train was stopped at the station.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Meg X on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

johnny action said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > I just performed a strap change from bracelet to leather nato while sitting on high speed train, risky?
> ...


It's not so much the speed, but the location, what if a spring bar disappears


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Rebel beauty this rare Coppery / Brownish 2013 GMT by Vdb on a vintage dedicated-style bund by #thyConstantine ... &#55357;&#56396;
.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13861235


bigclive, where is the leather?
Don't tell me in your drawer....









People with beards are just people without beards, with beards


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Feeling Squale’ish


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... couple quickies - unique piece by Immelmann , cool job ! , good week ahead ...
.


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

Leather indeed ,  , Panerai Flavors on thyConstantine flavors , good week 
.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

krmarq2015 said:


> View attachment 13882609


Ted Su...... He's an artist!
Great strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

That one is from Forrest at Nero Straps. Credit where credit is due!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

krmarq2015 said:


> That one is from Forrest at Nero Straps. Credit where credit is due!


Ooops....... though I had it. Guess Nero Straps bought a franchise from Mr. Su
Great looking strap nonetheless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My ombré at its progressing patination


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi Mictofo Decennale


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver on two-tone ostrich.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Sinn 104...


----------



## seanyc5 (Dec 29, 2018)

Strap was about £15 on the rainforest, feel very good quality was very suprised!



the tyger meaning


----------



## seanyc5 (Dec 29, 2018)

Strap was about £15 on the rainforest, feel very good quality was very suprised!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SKX027 and its brother 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Moana Pacific Pro Blue on red leather shark strap from steinhart









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not your typical diver, but 200m rated...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SRP637 on brown leather nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Leather strap on a Diver...got any? Here's one.*


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Leather strap on a Diver...got any?..ENZO Diver..TOO Big to Show the Strap!!*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: Leather strap on a Diver...got any? Here's one.*



DaleEArnold said:


>


Yup...... something that I'd wear. Great timepiece!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Brown suede to match my boots.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Plexi with leather: Steinhart Explorer


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko strap



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This just arrived. Some shots before I transfer it to the bracelet it also came with. Summer down here is going to kill the leather.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559







​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SKXA53 Black Bullet


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Black Alligator with neutral stitch, green liner and Breitling pin buckle on 1979 vintage Seiko 6309.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

With a deployment clasp. Like it when it's on, biatch to get done up however.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Green suede day.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

pffff... dive watch on leather - never!
;-)

Steinhart PlExplorer 039:


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Still SS


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Samurai on blue leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bubble 47 on Rawlings baseball leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Lorier Hydra on B&R calfskin.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

I love this leather strap. No frills, thick, durable leather from Vlad of Vlad Straps in the Ukraine, back before he was famous! Wish I could wear it year round.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

My father's modded mako on a Hirsch liberty









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold LSD on custom gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Kav! And very cool strap! Which one is it?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Nice Kav! And very cool strap! Which one is it?


Thanks for the compliments!
Watch is a Kaventsmann Hadal ll and Strap is a Dobra KALASH (ED Hardy belt)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> Watch is a Kaventsmann Hadal ll and Strap is a Dobra KALASH (ED Hardy belt)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dobra do you sell straps?? Or is it a hobby for you??

You may well get some customers on here!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dobra do you sell straps?? Or is it a hobby for you??
> 
> You may well get some customers on here!!


Yup,
Still sewing 
Have a great one bigclive!
Can't say more.... I'm afraid to get banned...

People with beards are just people without beards with beards...


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart PlExplorer 039:


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Seiko Tuna with Horween Chromexcel NATO strap


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

PlExplorer


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

PlExplorer

View attachment 13995507


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

MkII Fulcrum on Gunny leather NATO


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Shark today...









View attachment 14003281


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

... Destro Pam on DarkTobbaco Gator from the "120yrs old" series by thyConstantine ...


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

chunky bronze by Vdb , 2017 , really enjoy this one , surrounded by thyConstantine leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14012737


What. Is. That? Sinn ish dial. No date. Just wonderful.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

))


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

first time out and into the sea this year


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And a quick change to blue.


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Oops double post. Sorry.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Steiny Ocean 1 bronze on Steinhart leather.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I like leather sometimes on black watches. Felt the orange stitching on this one was a good match.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On a Peter Gunny today.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

New Black Bay Slate Grey - got today - just love it - swapped out black strap for a custom leather NATO with some bronze bits


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Watch honeymoons are great, messing with straps is fun!

Steinhart leather on my U1 SE......


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Watch honeymoons are great, messing with straps is fun!
> 
> Steinhart leather on my U1 SE......
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous combination!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Change to a beat up dark leather from Jose Maria Aguilar.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart PlExplorer on brown leather


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart PlExplorer on brown leather

View attachment 14042567


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais on a Hirsch Mariner


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I got this strap from member SeaL. It's nice and very comfortable. I got it for my Hamilton Khaki, but I'm having trouble getting the bracelet off so I put it on one of my 007's. I like it, myself.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

U1 on a Nero leather strap.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Leather strap on PONTVS Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart PlExplorer:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Some homage build
Used to be crazy about them.. feeling faded away


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Very rarely, typically on rubber or traditional NATO


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1 SE on Rios leather....


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

This blue ostrich is so comfy the bracelet is starting to collect dust!


----------



## gbchaosmaster (Mar 21, 2019)

Christopher Ward C60 Vintage with OEM camel leather strap and a brushed deployment clasp from Bob.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are a few.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Trouble with these fake Panerais, they always get the spelling wrong on the buckle!!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has my my first name on it, so I must lust after it.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart on custom leather









Which shrunked a little due to frequent sea-water exposure


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Plexi


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today, my Steinthart O1V goes for a swim


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## SmokeCheckPanda (Apr 24, 2019)

Omega 300 on alligator with the deployant


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)

99watches said:


> This blue ostrich is so comfy the bracelet is starting to collect dust!
> 
> View attachment 14058137
> 
> View attachment 14058139


This looks great


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Had the Tag Heuer on a leather Nato last summer, 2 month at the Atlantik, in the the Atlantik at least 4 times a day....leather strap and Tag and me...plus the showers after...


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Aevig Balaur super compressor on a watchgecko italian strap. The watch says "Let's dive!" while the strap says "after some Scotch"


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

ofted42 said:


> Aevig Balaur super compressor on a watchgecko italian strap. The watch says "Let's dive!" while the strap says "after some Scotch"
> 
> View attachment 14100191


My watch says "Let's dive!" While the strap says "How deep?....... after we'll have some Scotch and smoke a cigar..."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Impressive ! Most impressive !!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14106817


This... and the strap before? What are they?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a Jose Maria Aguilar, who trades on ETSY, his straps are fantastic, and reasonably priced.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> This is a Jose Maria Aguilar, who trades on ETSY, his straps are fantastic, and reasonably priced.


Thanks! Very cool. Was it a ready-made one or did you custom order?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Water fearless leather strap on a Pontvs diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Soft, comfortable leather NATO on SBDX001


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The 671 on a new Toshi walnut with butterscotch stitching!!

Superb as always from Rich.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14115411
View attachment 14115413
View attachment 14115421


The 671 on a new Toshi walnut with butterscotch stitching!!

Superb as always from Rich.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14115411
> View attachment 14115413
> View attachment 14115421
> 
> ...


This sounds almost like a Chef's recommendation.... Today we offer a Panerai on a Toshi walnut with butterscotch stitching... Enjoy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just off to the kitchen to coat it in chocolate sauce!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Nothing fancy, but great grab-and-go watches...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing a dirty strap.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I really like that strap, BigClive!


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Ride A Bike.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Squale 1521 on Damasko leather. I think it might look better on the black Damasko (put the Squale hardware on it, shhhh, don't tell Damasko)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

Halios Seaforth sunburst grey date fixed bezel on Crown & Buckle Black Label Wyatt leather.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...it's Baseball Season again!





















































(...too many pictures, I know..:roll
*


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Of watches, are you kidding! Great looking watch/strap combo.



garydusa said:


> *...it's Baseball Season again!
> 
> (...too many pictures, I know..:roll
> *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Leather NATO


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Grey suede on blue...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Squale 50 on Damasko leather.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


yankeexpress, that Erterna is a beauty! That patina and strap...perfect!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Seiko Samurai SRPB09 on a B&R Bands Cognac Classic Vintage


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bulang & Sons straps.





































Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD LE









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Ignore the crab and the unsuitability of a leather strap on a diver it looks great and smells even better.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Ref 16600 Sea Dweller 99 model


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Valjoux 7750


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Oak and Oscar strap.




























Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC18 on H2O*


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Need to find a strap from my Tudor BB Heritage in Burg.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*A1 on Baseball Glove


































*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## groooooove (Mar 16, 2018)

we're nearly 700 pages in, so i know this obvious has been said before, but the water resistant watch on an inevitably not-so-water-resistant leather strap, is something i can't seem to allow in my own collection. 

that being said, the bronze on distressed brown leather, is really looking nice. especially the armida posted above.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Europelli Baseball Glove Leather



































*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bulang & Sons distressed denim.





































Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

groooooove said:


> we're nearly 700 pages in, so i know this obvious has been said before, but the water resistant watch on an inevitably not-so-water-resistant leather strap, is something i can't seem to allow in my own collection.
> 
> that being said, the bronze on distressed brown leather, is really looking nice. especially the armida posted above.


Oh, don't talk about all straps mate.... I only own water resistant leather straps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dobra once fell overboard and sunk to 1000m, and when he eventually surfaced his strap was as new!!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dobra once fell overboard and sunk to 1000m, and when he eventually surfaced his strap was as new!!


OK....so everybody knows about the incident...
Correction Bigclive.... my strap looked even better..








You could see the sand in the cracks.... 6 days in the ocean, minimum 5 hours per day in salted water... Amphibian...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mitc5502 (Mar 7, 2019)

This Barton black leather with orange stitching seems to work really well with my black/orange Zelos Great White.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Hanging out at home this weekend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PO45 8500 on a Steinhart cracked vintage leather....find myself switching to leather as the temp ramps up


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

xxx


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

View attachment 14163273

Aquatico bronze HK Diver.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Zilla on Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Duro Marlin on a leather swiss military strap


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Duro Marlin on a leather swiss military strap










opss double post


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

From a few months ago but here's my 007 on a homemade leather 20mm strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Another SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14167293


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Fonderia Navale on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Rainy here today....so I had to brighten up my day!_


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

Why are leather straps on divers so taboo? Were they not the original straps used for the first generation of dive watches?


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

………..…...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Die_Superarmbanduhr said:


> Why are leather straps on divers so taboo? Were they not the original straps used for the first generation of dive watches?


If they're not going in the water then no problem but many people wear dive watches so they can go swimming with them (I'm one), so in that case it's not good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This Certina DS PH200 is on the stock strap (it also comes with a NATO):


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lemon twist blanc me.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> If they're not going in the water then no problem but many people wear dive watches so they can go swimming with them (I'm one), so in that case it's not good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you change your strap maker.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Leather strap crafted for diving..... on a DUZU Australian dive watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Carbon fiber with leather backing...


----------



## gary4421944 (May 7, 2019)

Yeah, here's mine.......on brown thick leather.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Been a while since I showed this off:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Not today's pic, but love this strap on my 009.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Badass strap and a pre-workout.... Get Big or die trying









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Badass strap and a pre-workout.... Get Big or die trying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT: what does Zangief use to Supp Up for a workout? I usually just drink Amino Energy by ON...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> OT: what does Zangief use to Supp Up for a workout? I usually just drink Amino Energy by ON...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha, 
I'll tell you my secret.... C4 Ultimate Pre workout .... Be prepared to use your muscles after you drink it, if not..... let's say you'll roll in your bed all night long. Been there, done that  
Here's my DUZU Diver on a nato Strap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Leather









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea snake on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That’s a beauty!! Never seen one of dem before.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Just received my Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide GMT via Kickstarter. Was a bit of a wait, but am super happy with the watch so far.

View attachment 14243933


View attachment 14243931


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

New arrival  K.Grün & Söhne by Biatec on Hirsch performance.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh, I like SS bracelets....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2014)

Yep, two Bathy's with OEM black padded leather with white stitching. Unfortunately just put them on steel bracelets for the summer.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Love this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Combo leather canvas.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Same watch, but now on shell cordovan..


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)

It works


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Seiko SBCZ015 kinetic on black and orange leather.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Snappy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer on big croco


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Atelier Del Sur shell cordovan strap on my Hertiage BB Steel:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th-


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcat1958 (Jan 31, 2015)

Occasionally, I'll throw one on my Pam24. Every time I do, It's off a day or so later. She just feels better on my Isofrane.


----------



## FlerBear (May 7, 2017)




----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

uspopo said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, Helson with a Panatime XL Vintage..
> 
> Stan


That's a beefy case.


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

FlerBear said:


> View attachment 14266909


The blue stitching on the strap really looks good with the blue dial/bezel.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Office diving


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Late 60' Soviet Navy NVCh-300 on a leather Nato


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Nothing looks better than a leather strap on a diver....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «.Blue Scuba-Dude.»


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Vintager Bruised custom on Kobold SOA.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Newly arrived Corrigia.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14290557

Newly arrived Corrigia.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage CCCP Vostok Amphibian on leather


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m+*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 1967 on a old Breitling strap ebay jobbie


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14295147


Beautiful thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray GMT on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Eza on shell cordovan









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah, here’s my spinnaker wreck, I think a diver on leather can look great!


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

CWC heritage auto diver on leather open-ended strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JDM 7c43-7010


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

So many nice watches and so many nice straps.

My humble contribution is my Divemaster 500 Chrono on a 4mm thick Dalipi crafts strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

By the time I’ve saved up enough to buy a Panerai, there’ll be none left as you’ll have bought them all Clive!

They’re all beautiful mate


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNPR strap


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

She likes water...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-*


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Dobra said:


> She likes water...


Do you ever worry about knocking it on something? I tend to turn my wrist in, to prevent damage to my chunkier watches (which I have a feeling makes me look a bit "special"), but I'd be more worried about that thing doing the damage!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

orrelljet said:


> Do you ever worry about knocking it on something? I tend to turn my wrist in, to prevent damage to my chunkier watches (which I have a feeling makes me look a bit "special"), but I'd be more worried about that thing doing the damage!


Crystal is heavily protected so I'm not worried about damaging the watch.... only thing I'm worried is about my little girl... she just has the right height to meet King Hadal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Pontiac Super Compressor from 1969









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Dobra said:


> ...only thing I'm worried is about my little girl... she just has the right height to meet King Hadal...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch!


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Dobra said:


> ...only thing I'm worried is about my little girl... she just has the right height to meet King Hadal...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just chillin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian on russian leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nelson on blue leather.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

U1-P


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver on two-tone ostrich.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

009 on colareb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mako on a vintage racer









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Magrette on a Squale strap









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)




----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Helm Vanuatu V2 on a strap I've just made. Wife said I needed a hobby...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

B&R on BB58


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JDM 7c43-7010


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This one on Steinhart leather









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Matt2.8NJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Leather strap crafted for diving..... on a DUZU Australian dive watch


@Dobra - any review / feedback you'd like to share on this watch? I like the looks of it, but there's minimal feedback out there on this model. Thanks - Matt


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Matt2.8NJ said:


> @Dobra - any review / feedback you'd like to share on this watch? I like the looks of it, but there's minimal feedback out there on this model. Thanks - Matt


So..... This watch is unique in terms of design due to it's machined case. Very well built, great quality materials were used.....but I guess you read it's specs so I'll just speak about wearing the Ningaloo Reef.....
It's a 44mm (I prefer bigger watches) but I like the way it sits on my wrist , strapped with a 26mm strap makes it big enough for me to enjoy it. Very comfortable,heavy enough for it's size, thick enough, great lasting blue lume. The Movement rotor makes your watch shake on your hand when you make it spin.... I like that, makes your watch feel alive .... very relaxing....for me anyway.
Great watch to swim with, great watch to to go to the gym.... won't hurt your hand when you bench press 145 kg.... chest training Watch comes in a leather pouch with leather strap, stainless steel bracelet and screwdrivers....
In my opinion for it's price this watch is a no brainer.... a steal...
Customer service is flawless..... Wayne McCay is the owner, a great guy to deal with. 
I hope all this it'll give you an idea about this DUZU Diver.... I'm not that good in giving reviews BUT I like this watch a lot...
A few pictures....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

My Bathy on a simple Colareb.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

So I ordered additional favorite leather straps from Obris Morgan and they arrived with additional leather bund, which I was not expecting. After considering which watch to install one on, decided on an OM bronze Nautilus with the blue dial:



The strap is 22mm squeezed onto 20mm lugs. Works perfectly.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Almost










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Had an old 2 piece 20mm NATO lying about that I never use so trimmed it to 18mm and fitted to my Medium SAR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

SMP on leather









Time is a gift...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

First time out with the new (to me) Di Modell Carbonio...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought a couple new straps...this one I already had rotated to the Glycine...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Navy issued NVCH-30 On leather NATO


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Back on leather for the Fall.


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

Got this new Bas and Lokes strap and mounted it on my Doxa Black Lung. What do you all think?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian on leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Early Vostok Amphibian


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not!


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Swiss Legend Abyssos V2 on custom leather. Will be having a crack at making a strap for it myself, in a different leather, as the silicone it comes with isn't the best.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Ministry on 22 leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)

Oris 65 on a colareb


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LLD









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

007


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

After a long waiting I finally got my Dobra....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What a coincidence the strap having the same name as you!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's my Clive2 on the 671.

Well Peter Gunny gave me a hand making it.


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sbbn011 on a thick leather strap!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Glycine Combat Sub on a Di-Modell Carbonio


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Poljot Amphibian


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

WWII ammo pouch strap


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian 1967 on Breitling


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7c43-7010 on Nokona baseball glove leather strap


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

This counts 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Gray gator.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Spinnaker on its water proof leather strap


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)

I swap out my straps way too often 🏽

Custom Blue Gator strap from Dangerous9


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jasi_88 (Jan 12, 2018)

My Oris Divers 65 with a beautiful Horween leather strap by FinWatchStraps (quality stuff, hand made in Finland). I really love how well the vintage style strap goes with the watch.


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Yup. Always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Back at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Wrong thread! Sorry - clearly not a leather strap.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian «Oficerskie» "Заказ мо СССР" on a one piece leather


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

This strap is on its way east to my friend Paul

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I only have one leather strap I wear on my Submariner. It's a cool WWII Ammo pouch repurposed into a watch strap. So I'm in Providence RI with my daughter in a trendy little second hand shop, when a employee states that he loves my vintage watch and jacket. That is when you know you are old, when your regular stuff you put on every day is cool and vintage. I find it ironic that people find my stuff cool and vintage, but don't think I am either of those things.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

On Orloff gator - fancying up my 24









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

On the H2O OEM leather strap that came with the watch. The first leather strap that came with a watch that I actually liked.

Nice buckle as well. Rotate this with the OEM steel bracelet that came with the watch. Leather in cold weather and steel in summer when I'm sweating. 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

PO on croc


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fred Bekher (Apr 26, 2013)

Swordfish on leather strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kaventsmann Trieste 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

bigclive,
I've been wanting to ask you this for a while...how many Panerai's do you own?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

Seiko SBDC061, Crown & Buckle Vintage Umber


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Toonces said:


> bigclive,
> I've been wanting to ask you this for a while...how many Panerai's do you own?


?


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Toonces said:


> ?


sshhh, you'll make him lose count


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14577193
> 
> 
> View attachment 14577195


This is a very nice shot


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

hugof3C said:


> sshhh, you'll make him lose count


I'm gunning for a group shot, just between us. Don't tell him.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Great Squale, Quantumleap.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

hugof3C said:


> sshhh, you'll make him lose count


I bet Clive has to take off his shoes and socks to help get to the right number 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Excuse me I will have you know I got a CSE in Aeronautics!!

But all joking aside I have never owned more than 10 of anything purely for personal reasons!!

And I have 6 Panerai, but would have a load more if finances allowed!! Already sold 3 kids and a dog so I am running out of transferable assets!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Favourite of the six!!

Note to self, gets a pedicure!! Man those toes are minging, had to count one of them as 2.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP Amphibian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Superb combo !!



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14607919


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Amphibian on leather


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old or new strap? Perfect on your Duzu!

Ah, I see it's #155... new then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That strap is awesome Dobra!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> Old or new strap? Perfect on your Duzu!
> 
> Ah, I see it's #155... new then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New one..... #155 went to Germany today 
My DUZU is on nato again ......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Toonces said:


> That strap is awesome Dobra!


Thank you!
In my opinion, divers should ONLY stay on leather...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SW200 version, OEM strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Oficerskie on 1 piece leather for Armistice Day


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Heurville Horween Tan strap.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Sinn U2 on a Toshi strap

Here is a little video about Toshi Straps


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky, Beefy.....Heavy.....Meaty......Fatty....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr.Phil strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Just your run-of-the-mill Citizen...but what great grab-and-go watches.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Choices....
















Or the Big Daddy

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Got a bad case of the blues..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

longstride said:


> SBDX011 on Worn & Wound Leather NATO.
> View attachment 1958546


Rocking like a "Champion". Very nice, VERY nice. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14639683
> View attachment 14639719











Love Xa Mas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _So, I decided to stop by the admin office for a brief holiday lunch shindig mainly hoping to get to hang out with the new hot HR chick and perhaps a little photo op. Well, FML. She didn't show up as she was interviewing a potential new schmuck to hire.
> 
> Nothing rocks a Holiday office lunch party with punch and Cheetos like my SKX.
> 
> ...


I say, Nay and Yey. Nay on the HR babe, risky business at it's finest. And Yey, which really should be a big Yea, on the strap, looks fantastic. By the way can I ask you who makes that strap? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

K-35 on a croc Di Modell strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dr. Phil again? I've contacted him, thanks to your help, and ordered 2 custom made straps from him. Seeing this makes me wanna order a third one. :roll:

Anyway great guy to deal with, super helpful, very nice and incredibly fast. I talked to him on Saturday late in the evening, Tuesday at 8 in the morning he sent me pics of the finished straps:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Dr. Phil again? I've contacted him, thanks to your help, and ordered 2 custom made straps from him. Seeing this makes me wanna order a third one. :roll:
> 
> Anyway great guy to deal with, super helpful, very nice and incredibly fast. I talked to him on Saturday late in the evening, Tuesday at 8 in the morning he sent me pics of the finished straps:
> 
> View attachment 14661991


Nope this one is my made
But yes he is great with great straps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## krznrsh (Jul 11, 2019)

chriscentro said:


>


That's a good combo right there! Makes me want to own one!

V/R

mad


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Got my straps from Dr. Phil and love them. Thanks vesire for the contact!


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

Planet Ocean on Croc


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Got my straps from Dr. Phil and love them. Thanks vesire for the contact!
> 
> View attachment 14672597
> 
> ...


Looking great
You are wellcome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

vesire said:


> MONVMENTVM said:
> 
> 
> > Got my straps from Dr. Phil and love them. Thanks vesire for the contact!
> ...


Thanks! Here a better pic... really beautiful color and the spanish embroidery on the stitching turned out amazing as well.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Martu leather. Very soft and comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Not the best angle, but I love a natural Horween strap on my modded skx007









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

013 on Swiss Ammo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 14677597


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

NTH on Horween









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Spinnaker Dumas on Heuerville Horween Tan strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I worn this yesterday because the fitted rubber strap for this is such a pain in the ass to get back on ! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the look of leather on my divewatches









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Got another one incoming from Dr. Phil:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wed`


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian on leather


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Made for each other.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hail Huldra!









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Funky today


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

NVCh-30 on leather COZY NAT2


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Very interesting, amazingly patina, please show more of the dial!



Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> Very interesting, amazingly patina, please show more of the dial!


Thank you!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

A monster for every occasion









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

40mm from 1968









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Ennebi on Shell Cordovan


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Leather on a diver is a MUST!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

some nice pull-up effects on this one:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

A new one from Dr. Phil. Super thick and soft, what a lovely strap.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 1190046 on leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

The new camo vachetta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankieg (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Colareb


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

New straps









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just strapped one on my SKX A35


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

c3p0 said:


> View attachment 14726889


Nice shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Swag


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I don't think I have posted in this thread before so here goes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Scuba Dude!










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime Caiman


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1 on leather, but I prefer the French Canvas strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Dwatch Stingray








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Each of these I prefer on a leather strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The OEM tropic is long gone. And I won't wear it in the water now, so,...


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Vintage divers being retired from the water look great on leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

My Seiko Baby Tuna on W&W Model 1 Horween Crimson strap..


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Came stock with leather strap, but I swapped out almost immediately to brushed stainless shark mesh... which I thought looked great. Mrs-ish mconlonx, however, thought it was a bit lacking. I believe the term was "janky." So I swapped back to leather to show her how it looked and she pronounced it satisfactory...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bulang & Sons.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh yeah! 
Raymond Weil Freelancer diver, on waterproof rally strap.


----------



## hstdist (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14824935


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

MLB baseball.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Shark Diver 45 Brass


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibian 350 on a Croc style NATO


----------



## Funbunny (Apr 7, 2013)

iiirrrvvv said:


> View attachment 14540989


nice shoes!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibian on leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Mille Metri......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuna on a Vlad Straps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Most recent purchase.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer 2760


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Di Modell


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

It's currently on a rubber strap but I still sometimes wear it on the leather shown.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Piccard


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

new strap ...
















This 50 years old Amfibia will probably never go to the water so she is now firmly retired to land duties and fitted with a croc strap ;-)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sry double post


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Horloscaphe Fluide on O2 crazy horse strap:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SM300MC


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Loving this strap combo (also from C.Ward) with the watch:-!😊


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibian Vostok


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Posted this in the nod to homie thread.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Armida A1 bronze, green dial, Europelli Ox Blood (reddish brown) strap


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Erion929 said:


> Armida A1 bronze, green dial, Eurppelli Ox Blood (reddish brown) strap
> 
> View attachment 14894973


Looking good Erion! Here's your A1's little brother, the A7.  (Not my Ferrari in the background).


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

TheBigBurrito said:


> Looking good Erion! Here's your A1's little brother, the A7.  (Not my Ferrari in the background).


Heheh, more Armida! I'm enjoying the A1.....thanks!

I thought maybe you took the watch cash and bought the Ferrari |>

.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Damasko Dsub1 on Strapcode distressed...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A soviet vintage Poljot Amphibian on leather


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

Mhutch said:


>


ooh that looks GREAT


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Just strapped them bad boys


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊Tuesday 😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue on blew


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Need yellow thread to scary the sharks 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Scurfa Bell Diver on Micah leather strap.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian on leather


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

###


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian early 90' «Scuba-Dude» on a grey croc


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry double post


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Schaumburg


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave on MiLTAT grey green Nubuck leather.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

«wannabe/re-created» NVCh-30 3rd Gen on leather nato


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Mhutch said:


>


I'm fighting a strong urge to get this one. Help me out and tell me how much you hate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Black leather Geckota NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

After trying rubber, the Vostok Amphibian goes back on a modified leather .


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14243921


A few months ago when I decided to try and make my own straps, I ordered some leather pieces from Ch***, and when they arrived they were not the colour's I specified so they were put aside just for practicing cutting and stitching.
Then I came across Clive's post and had to try and emulate his creation, I especially liked the Blue & White Scotland colour combination, final attempt shown.

I can't perfect the strap wrapping technique he has, but hopefully someday the strap will have that distressed and well-worn look as per Clive's, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

BigEd said:


> A few months ago when I decided to try and make my own straps, I ordered some leather pieces from Ch***, and when they arrived they were not the colour's I specified so they were put aside just for practicing cutting and stitching.
> Then I came across Clive's post and had to try and emulate his creation, I especially liked the Blue & White Scotland colour combination, final attempt shown.
> 
> I can't perfect the strap wrapping technique he has, but hopefully someday the strap will have that distressed and well-worn look as per Clive's, thanks for the inspiration.
> ...


Just about any color goes with a black dial PAM. That color looks great IMO. I might suggest a little smaller thread but looks great. Here's my 24 on red veg tan leather with white Tiger thread. I can't remember if it's 0.6mm or 0.8mm. I tend to lean towards larger thread but it really depends on how big the holes are.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Black Geckota strap









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Another perfectly matching strap by Dr. Phil!


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok watch & stock strap


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart on leather


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

The OEM strap was so supple, I am giving it a chance....


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Korsbek









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I absolutely love that strap on the 62MAS. And just great photography!

That whole set up just screams business.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Prototype Bund-nato...

































Raises the Bangla just off the wrist do the crown isn't going into my hand. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks great, nice job|>


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Mail call from a recent 'Drop' purchase, Martu leather band for my 6.75" wrist!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Following solar g-shockers post #7511, I tried to develop a method of converting a standard strap into a "Bund" type of strap, whilst still utilising existing straps(prototype only).


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

BigEd said:


> Following solar g-shockers post #7511, I tried to develop a method of converting a standard strap into a "Bund" type of strap, whilst still utilising existing straps(prototype only).
> View attachment 14982329
> View attachment 14982333


My PAM is super comfortable on any strap. The advantage of the hybrid NATO-bund is the security of a NATO with the comfort of a leather bund. The leather I'm using is only 1.4mm thick so it's about the same as any NATO in terms of added height. But yes you can make a bund for any two piece strap. I've got some ideas for other hybrid type straps.... just need a bit of time to flesh them out

Diver on leather to meet the requirements 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sailcloth effect stamped into the fine Italian Leather surface of the rubber backed Hirsch Arne Performance strap...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Single pass NATO by Mott straps (me) on my Bangla 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla on big croco leather 24mm


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Steinhart Ocean One Titnium, finally got it on the leather.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Another day another view.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

26mm leather w/ titanium buckle 😉


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## cmbezln (Nov 1, 2011)

ConSeanery said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


wowzers gabowzers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whoops, somehow got the wrong thread


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> whoops, somehow got the wrong thread


So did the speed poster who posted before you...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> wowzers gabowzers


What happened to your favourite speedpost...



cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great





Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Leather outside / rubber inside









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

This is the first diver I have ever owned!

She will most likely live on a strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

King on leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

D


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven on GSD...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

yes


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new Watchgecko leather looks awesome on couple sub-likes


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Thought I get something a bit thicker, chunkier on the Steinhart ...... not sure yet if I like it...probably not...I'm torn...but it certainly has a certain presence...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Earlier today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Helm Vanuatu on new strap from Finwatchstraps


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have these two. Mako and Ebel Discovery 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Raven vintage









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

locky2807 said:


> Helm Vanuatu on new strap from Finwatchstraps
> View attachment 15055609


Helm Vanuatu on leather, waiting for my son to try it for size before a single hole gets punched in the strap.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acejacksingh (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## watchguyfl (Feb 20, 2017)

45mm Forged Carbon Shark Diver









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

I'll play a bit.









SM-N960U


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Arrival! CORUM Bubble Tiger LE 47mm



































...On Mott Straps (Solar G-Shocker)!*


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

watchguyfl said:


> 45mm Forged Carbon Shark Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that bezel is wicked! The pattern lining up with the numerals looks great. And it's one solid piece?! Too cool.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Leather on the outside, rubber on the inside...


----------



## watchguyfl (Feb 20, 2017)

TheBigBurrito said:


> Wow, that bezel is wicked! The pattern lining up with the numerals looks great. And it's one solid piece?! Too cool.


That's right, the entire case is forged carbon, including the bezel. It's an incredibly light watch, even with its size.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sugman said:


> Leather on the outside, rubber on the inside...


That... sounds vaguely "naughty n nasty"... without the picture :-!
But only vaguely


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Very fortunate and grateful to be working from home.


















And lunch breaks are even better now.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven on GSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

KALASH on Kraken by PONTVS, BADASS on BADASS....









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Bronzo on a Toshi Stag skin.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm due for a change but right now the 24 is on this bridle leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

The Devil is wearing Prada..... sorry , it's Dobra

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back to the blue Horween










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Much worn Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Switched to black leather a few days back...Getting comfier...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm still looking for a nice blue leather strap for the summer, but this one is not too shabby neither imo:








1st gen Heimdallr SKX homage


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Whiskey strap in progress. Ink blue Horween until then 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePsychoToad (Aug 14, 2019)

I think the vintage leather on a vintage style diver goes pretty nicely.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

KALASH on Mario Paci

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

So, what does the outer crown do?
I assume it keeps the inner one from rotating freely?



Dobra said:


> KALASH on Mario Paci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Old ammo leather.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> So, what does the outer crown do?
> I assume it keeps the inner one from rotating freely?


Right on, it's a crown lock system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> So, what does the outer crown do?
> I assume it keeps the inner one from rotating freely?


Serves the same purpose as the lever from the Panerai.... keeps the straps inner crown pressed tight, except this one is SEXY-er

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Grand Seiko on leathers


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Just unboxed my new Anonimo Nautilo diver and am thrilled with it... the pic is borrowed but very representative of the appearance (on a smaller wrist) and much better than any I could take. b-)


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

An MLB ball strap lined with leather from a baseball glove and the keeper made from a glove also.

WINNING!





































Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

My Steinhart Ocean 1 Titanium on a Steinhart leather nato









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

xernanyo said:


> My Steinhart Ocean 1 Titanium on a Steinhart leather nato


And another leather nato right behind ya.
I looked high and low for this particular shade of brown, to go with the bead blasted steel grey


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> And another leather nato right behind ya.
> I looked high and low for this particular shade of brown, to go with the bead blasted steel grey
> 
> View attachment 15105379


Looks great! I like how the strap looks better the more worn it gets.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Livin la vida leather!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

guspech750 said:


> An MLB ball strap lined with leather from a baseball glove and the keeper made from a glove also.
> 
> WINNING!
> 
> ...


Great combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

O2 crazy horse on Horloscaphe Fluide:


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> And another leather nato right behind ya.
> I looked high and low for this particular shade of brown, to go with the bead blasted steel grey
> 
> View attachment 15105379


What watch is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKZ253, aka "Frankenmonster"

I modified the hands and dial, and had the case bead blasted



solar g-shocker said:


> What watch is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Here's another...


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the Shark diver.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette on Gunny...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson SD 42mm on Colareb strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brett w (Dec 28, 2007)

Squale onda


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Dis one is for you, Big Clive, because you my hero:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

SOH chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tuna modified


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*...on MottStraps (Solar g-shocker)


























*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Put the CW on a Ostrich leather to see what it looked like.









Tan and blue is good for you!! And someone said at some point I'm sure??


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> Put the CW on a Ostrich leather to see what it looked like.
> 
> View attachment 15124095
> 
> ...


Tan/khaki and blue always work
Well done.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow that dial.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Matching green strap today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Still on matching Gunny










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> Matching green strap today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

Orient Kamasu and Rios1931 strap

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

marine_068 said:


> Orient Kamasu and Rios1931 strap
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Beautiful shot

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on single pass NATO:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mako on leather NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, and yes, I am a Glycine fan!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Viola another Glycine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Discovery diver

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

no photo, but a question for people in the know. Shell cordovan straps - comfortable as a watch strap? worth the extra $$ in your opinion? 

thanks!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sea Storm on a Toshi strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Back in Black (bridle)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On a "74" strap from Dr Phill.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Bought this B&R Bands Classic Racing Vintage strap from another WUS Member; mail call tonight and installed it...


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Bought this B&R Bands Classic Racing Vintage strap from another WUS Member; mail call tonight & it feels great!

View attachment 15141387


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I love it. 
Everything about it feels Italian to me.



DarioV said:


> View attachment 15141733


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I love it.
> Everything about it feels Italian to me.


Thank you!
You are 100% right, italian watch, italian strap, italian me


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chuckracer (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Discovery diver on black leather CNS nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on burgundy horse leather

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Natural horsebutt leather with Bordeaux stitching. Amazing pull up.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Just made a new thread about this. I'm a convert


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Rios makes some neat leather straps that tinges to a rubber or synthetic look...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Got Glove?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Squale in a colareb


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Vintage Racing Leather by Geckota I ordered for my Pagani Design just came in.

Got it from WatchGecko on sale for £10 apparently from £40.

The quality and the thickness is like nothing I've ever seen (albeit I'm not an expert) and I'm loving the smell!

Needed a little knife-tweaking for my chicken wrists, and I need to use the first of the "rally holes" for the right fit but now it's perfect, and at that price for that quality of leather I'm pumped 









Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying out the SKX011 on a leather NATO.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Hodinkee strap.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Hodinkee strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dial is so cool and unique.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

thejollywatcher said:


> Hodinkee strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well well that is just gorgeous!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Dial is so cool and unique.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk





Westsideecodrive said:


> well well that is just gorgeous!


Zelos/Elshan definitely hit this one out of the ball park! It's the most unusual color combo I've owned so far. b-) :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko strap.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Horween Horse, made by me


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Dobra


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bob2b said:


> Very nice Dobra


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Glycine GL0095 Combat Sub-48mm sporting custom 24mm military grey/yellow Toshi strap with handmade "knife-edge" buckle... :-!

The strap was half the price of the watch (using the well known "watchgooroo" avenue) but it sets it off in a huge way and makes it one-of-a-kind.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Couple of Italian sharks in Italian Colarebs!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Cayman.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Measuring Time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


I could've bet that it was a Dobra...... 
Thank God I didn't....

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

First time riveting a keeper went... medium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

solar g-shocker said:


> First time riveting a keeper went... medium
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

solar g-shocker said:


> First time riveting a keeper went... medium
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great! Easier or no?

Tonight's leather/cotton thingy


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Dark mokume, full bronze Agat on a bund










Regards
George


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Natural by Mott Straps

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Mhutch said:


>


Lovely watch - always really like Yema's and that maxi style dial works really well.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Edit: Just noticed it said leather and these are silicone. But I'll leavr them as they a beautiful anyway. 

I have quite a few but these two titanium promasters get the most wear.


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Well of course!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Noelandry said:


> Well of course!
> View attachment 15340584


Nice combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on La Perla Azzurra natural


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sivart said:


> View attachment 15350819


That looks SO good. Nice pairing.
I'm going to start thinking about divers on leather. 
NEVER done it.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## vibe (Nov 7, 2010)

matte 530016 with hella patina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


That's a nice pairing. What specific leather band is that?
I want to look into getting one like it. It seems to taper quite a lot.


----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> That's a nice pairing. What specific leather band is that?
> I want to look into getting one like it. It seems to taper quite a lot.


Looks like a Rios1931. My strap tapers from 22mm to 18mm.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Sinns look great on leather. Here's my late, beloved U1 (may it rest in watery peace) on a vintage baseball glove strap:


----------



## Liberty Walk (Aug 16, 2016)

Absolutely...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 on a GSD ammo strap.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I had the Ancon out for a photo shoot today in anticipation of putting it up on the sale forum. But it's just such a good looking watch, and the leather strap it came on is the best one I have. This combo is killer IMO.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mattcantwin said:


> Scurfa Bell Diver 1 on a GSD ammo strap.


Can you please share with me which GSD strap this is? Looks great on your Surfa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

V-Dark strap from Micah just arrived, great looking strap.

On the Navale for now.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mattcantwin said:


> V-Dark strap from Micah just arrived, great looking strap.
> 
> On the Navale for now.


That's a good looking pairing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on Mott straps Horween Horse leather... soft, thick-ish, incredible pull up character 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Technically not a diver. The same case design and WR as amphibia, so a diver.


----------



## which watch next (Feb 13, 2014)

Vintage diver LLD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Panatime Oxblood


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Nethuns Skull on black La Perla Azzurra leather by Mott straps. Thread is "tech gold" which matches the in patina'ed dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Seiko spb149 on custom Catalyst Leatherworks strap
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tunas 
















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on caramel vintage leather with cream stitching... a dessert treat for any watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Earlier today, not really a diver no more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just put a Delugs (Dark Brown Dakota) strap on my Tudor Black Bay Blue (ETA) and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out. There's something very classy about a brown strap on a blue watch!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

From the beautiful San Francisco bay!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Beautiful Oceana leather with cream stitching. The 24 looks good with any combination 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

I put leather on all my divers, when appropriate.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

U1 on Micah Sahara.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Finished this strap last night


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Double post


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


HOW do those straps hold up to getting wet?
Which straps are those?
I might have to look into getting one.
Thanks


----------



## Swantombomboy (Mar 23, 2018)

I put leather on my Divers throughout fall and winter. More recently from ColaReb


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> HOW do those straps hold up to getting wet?
> Which straps are those?
> I might have to look into getting one.
> Thanks


The straps are nothing special...just regular ol' leather. I put SnoSeal on all of my leather bands and it does an excellent job of protecting them. A word of caution, though - SnoSeal will darken some leather to a certain degree. Most of my leather straps are already dark so it's not a big deal to me. If you have some lighter colored leather that you don't want darkened at all you may want to look for another waterproofing product.


----------



## Rolexoman (Jun 7, 2020)

B&R diver on brushed calfskin.... has not been wet yet but don't plan on babying it..


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

One of my favorite combinations.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


> The straps are nothing special...just regular ol' leather. I put SnoSeal on all of my leather bands and it does an excellent job of protecting them. A word of caution, though - SnoSeal will darken some leather to a certain degree. Most of my leather straps are already dark so it's not a big deal to me. If you have some lighter colored leather that you don't want darkened at all you may want to look for another waterproofing product.


Learn something new everyday! Thank you.
It makes a lot of sense that you would put some "waterproofing product" 
on a leather band to protect it. I will look into SnoSeal.

Are there other very good brands that some of you reading this can recommend??
(especially that won't darken lighter colored leather)
This seems to be the PERFECT thread to get advice on this issue. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## wrwarner (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Micah Sahara strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Not really a non-bracelet guy, but here is the Zilla on some cow.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Diver on aquatic predator...


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Just put on my Solitude to start the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Fresh off my working bench.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mhutch said:


>


This watch AND this leather strap look awesome!
Can you tell me which leather strap it is specifically?
Maybe, I will look into getting it. Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

new leather nato on my shark diver


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

IG: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Bronze Moray


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Love this custom strap by Don


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Deep Tech


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Freshly swapped onto leather, in fact


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually back on rubber now as I'm about to head back out on the water.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Zzyzx said:


> Freshly swapped onto leather, in fact
> 
> View attachment 15468665


Nice! I have a 39mm HC that I rarely wear (prefer a little bigger). This has inspired me to try it on a strap. I'll probably go a dark black to match the dial.

If anyone has suggestions, don't be shy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I decided to make a change to the HydroConquest, so off with the bracelet and on with a new strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Switched to the Di-Modell "waterproof" Jumbo strap...


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Aragon Divemaster 42 on a Roma leather with a deployment clasp from Aragon


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Such a stunning looking piece you got there 👌


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Vostok Amphibia marks the spot 😜


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Rock Python from Panatime...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Switched to the Di-Modell "waterproof" Jumbo strap...
> View attachment 15475522


 I never really liked the HC as I always thought it very 80s blingy and shiny on the bracelet - but that 39 looks GREAT with a black strap, a real class act and totally transforms it. Now I'm wondering what it would be like on black rubber.....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

8505davids said:


> I never really liked the HC as I always thought it very 80s blingy and shiny on the bracelet - but that 39 looks GREAT with a black strap, a real class act and totally transforms it. Now I'm wondering what it would be like on black rubber.....


Thanks! It really changed up the look of the watch. Not too long after that pic, I switched it to a rubber strap where it'll likely stay - a Hirsch Accent. The Di-Modell Jumbo (advertised as 100m water resistant) that was on this one went to my BN0150 (my post, above).

Sorry to post rubber on the leather thread....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Smiths Baby Willard


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

70s style


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Steelfish with croco strap.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Super Submarino


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Theodrummer (Oct 10, 2020)

SRPC44 on leather + fabric strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I used to be a stainless steel bracelet only kind of guy.
Then I started thinking about rubber straps a little.
And now I'm starting to like the leather strap look on my divers. 
Some of the watches I've gotten have come with their own leather strap options.
I just received the Direnzo Eclipse with the leather strap that I ordered with it.
Same with Straton Tourer. And Zelos Swordfish. The Helm Vanuatu has been elusive,
but I will hopefully get it soon enough...with 2 different color leather straps
(tobacco and whiskey), which I could probably mix and match with some other 22mm watches.

Having lots of different options is amazing and expands my collection in a way, 
without even buying more watches .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Fossil leather for my Bremont :


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Apologies if I posted this combo previously; U1 on Micah Sahara.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On Yusk Starps


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

New shell cordovan strap.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Got my Pelagos back from the service and decided to make a new strap for it. Black butero leather with yellow stitching, natural liner


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Sugman Do you know which strap this is and did you do something to it,
or does it just come that way:


https://www.watchuseek.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/img-6629-jpg.15520245/


Thanks
It looks great! Is it comfortable?
I've been wearing my divers always on bracelet, until now
(except for the CW forged carbon that came on a hybrid rubber strap).
I'm going to get the Helm "whiskey" and the Helm "tobacco" leather straps,
once I order the Vanuatu next week, which is why I'm kind of interested.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @Sugman Do you know which strap this is and did you do something to it,
> or does it just come that way:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's a Di-Modell Jumbo that they market as being 100m water resistant. It took a few days to break in, but now really comfortable.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. I give up. I checked out about 4 different sites, and can't find the Di-Modell Jumbo that does not have stitches like the one you have in your picture. Please tell me where I may be able to get it:


Sugman said:


>


Thank you


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> O.k. I give up. I checked out about 4 different sites, and can't find the Di-Modell Jumbo that does not have stitches like the one you have in your picture. Please tell me where I may be able to get it:
> 
> Thank you


Sorry....my fault. I didn't open the link. I assumed you were talking about the watch I posted just above your posted question. The one you're asking about is the Glycine leather strap that came on the watch. It was a lighter brown, but I applied a liberal dose of waterproofing conditioner (Kiwi, I think) to it which darkened it up. Searching "leather watch strap" on Amazon or eBay will pop up with similar options. There's really nothing special about this one.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been wearing a few divers on leather lately...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Does anybody on this thread have experience with the Helm LS1 leather straps?
I'm about to order 2 of them:
the Tobacco and the Whiskey color leather straps from Helm.
Thanks!
They look solid / quality built.








LS1


HELM Watches LS1 Leather Strap



helmwatches.com


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope my AP Chem students aren't on this thread....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Does anybody know what cognac/reddish brown leather strap this is??
It looks amazing:





Google Photos







photos.google.com




(not just on this Helm watch, but perhaps on many others)
Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

When not diving, why not.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Vintage SkinDiver


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Renato Cunha said:


> When not diving, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely two liner! Cheers


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 on a custom DaLuca French-webgear strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Constantcollector (Jul 26, 2020)

I am currently trying leather on a Casio MDV106


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Probably the only diver I have on leather but it suits it so nicely: Evant Polestar


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


That's beautiful. Which reference is that?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

kritameth said:


> That's beautiful. Which reference is that?


It is a PAM0372

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> It is a PAM0372
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks @Ptolomeo74! It looks awesome on your wrist. I got the chance to try on a 47mm Panerai for the first time the other day, and while it looks nowhere as good on my wrist as it does on yours, I'm almost certain I want my first, and possibly only, Panerai to be a 47mm. If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

kritameth said:


> Thanks @Ptolomeo74! It looks awesome on your wrist. I got the chance to try on a 47mm Panerai for the first time the other day, and while it looks nowhere as good on my wrist as it does on yours, I'm almost certain I want my first, and possibly only, Panerai to be a 47mm. If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size?
> View attachment 15558305


19cm


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> 19cm


Thanks, mine's 18cm, what a difference 1cm can make! 🍻🍻


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Unlined horween chromexel strap on the left, lined shell cordovan strap on the right.

That's a $50 Casio quartz watch on the left, love how it wears and looks after a long time on Zulu straps. The Tissot on the right gets the very good stock rubber strap swapped back on before i take it in the ocean, canoeing/kayaking.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Citizen Signature Courageous diver BL1258-53L.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Another one I just made


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Blue !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## joeax61 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi PVD on an dark brown oiled Decennale Serie strap i made


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DarioV said:


> Ennebi PVD on an dark brown oiled Decennale Serie strap i made
> 
> View attachment 15560847
> View attachment 15560848


THAT strap will most likely outlive the watch, well made too !!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> THAT strap will most likely outlive the watch, well made too !!


Thanks, i usually craft that serie in a slightly thinner thickness, but it think this way fits better the Ennebi.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OVM 1.0


----------



## Anbelievable (Jul 14, 2020)

Nope that wouldn't make sense, to put leather on a watch that is meant to get wet.... plus leather becomes nasty quickly in hot weather


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Anbelievable I don't think anybody is swimming or diving with a dive watch on a leather strap, but in regular life circumstances, it looks great and there is no reason why not. Also, I think people oil it up somehow to make it more waterproof/water-resistant.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on new Horween horsebutt leather strap.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

e-mishka said:


> Another one I just made


i like the strap, but it does not fit on this pelagos.

the blue stitch messes it up for me.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the word carved into the strap ?


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> What's the word carved into the strap ?


It's 1970 (or 1979) MEG 70 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15560962


Great combo. Love this leather. I'd like to know where I could buy some to make my own strap.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just picked up a couple of Cordes leathers!


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

njegos said:


> i like the strap, but it does not fit on this pelagos.
> 
> the blue stitch messes it up for me.


Im not 100% on it myself, just trying some different combinations and practicing my strap making skills.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

On a Martú strap.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

That red strap on Ennebi looks great!


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

polishammer said:


> That red strap on Ennebi looks great!


Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)

Not leather. But this sailcloth strap looks great on my Orient Mako 2


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Bronze on vintage ammo pouch leather..........


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally got it. And all 4 ways: bracelet, nylon, whiskey leather, and tobacco leather look GOOD.


----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Can't get it off my wrist these days.......the old thing....apart from making this picture...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

New Oceano leather


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Loved this fit, feel and look all day.....


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Here are a couple.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Mhutch said:


>


Looks fantastic! Reminds me I should show mine some love and strap it. Such a fantastic reissue.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on my new Mean Green strap. I tried to torch the stainless buckle to a dark purple-black but this is as far as it'd go. I guess a little purple with the green makes this the Mean Green Hulk strap?










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Baseball glove strap.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

solar g-shocker said:


> Baseball glove strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really starting to love the look of this watch!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine on OEM. Comfortable strap but, will eventually replace.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Constantcollector said:


> I am currently trying leather on a Casio MDV106
> 
> View attachment 15557954


What strap is that?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend Guys! Raven Vintage


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Close enough ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

My Breitling on this gorgeous alligator strap from Eterna kontiki :


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15595857


That's a rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## gverso (Jul 29, 2014)

lovely


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Tough one to follow but I'll try
CSAR on glove

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

A1 on black Shark


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Made this one from a vintage leather satchel:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

RED Leather


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime croc.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Happy Xmas!!


Who's the strap maker of that shark strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Who's the strap maker of that shark strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Straps For Panerai HURRICANE13


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New Xmas Eve treat to myself. .


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

OceanX on Newman-like Alligator Bund - 200 meter water resistance:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Dobra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a nice strap D! I may have to venture down that path if my Zlatoust bronze mokume ever materialises. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Red PeeKay said:


> Now that's a nice strap D! I may have to venture down that path if my Zlatoust bronze mokume ever materialises.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks brother,
It's something new..... thinner leather and different stitching. 
Good luck with the Zlatoust









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ZanD SkinDiver On Tropic


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Got inspired with this image I found today:









Mine is not quite the same, but I think it looks good on a Croc.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vintage unnumbered Dobra


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

25000m on leather 😆


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime croc embossed leather.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine on a new strap.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R GMT on new Europelli leather. Happy New Year!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

SB Foot leather (used in Redwing leather boots)
The part of this sample is a bit gnarly... but I love it.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

U1-P on strap that came with my H2O Navale.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Posted on both the leather and rubber strap thread...as both are applicable with these straps!


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Szsc003









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Proxima MM300 on vintage leather single pass strap:


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Made this strap yesterday. Super soft 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#MARANEZ Kata on #PANATIME Torrino Italian Rally 































*


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My  on leather/sued strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

My first Seiko.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

1942 military leather strap made by Drew at Europelli. Great guy, great straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Blue on blue


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Baseball glove leather

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Just put the Heritage Black Bay on this Worn & Wound Model 2 in "tobacco brown" color:


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

vintage leather single pass nato strap:


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Watch and strap look great together! May I ask what strap that is?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Martu straps finally came; 2 months to the day after they were shipped from Chile. Went with the vintage gray and yellow stitching for the Helson. Thought black might make it look like I was trying to 'formalize' a chunky diver. Not going to go overboard with a strap review, but they came at a nice price and are very soft right out of the bag. Andrea was very nice and accommodating with my customization requests.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Diesels said:


> Watch and strap look great together! May I ask what strap that is?


Thanks! It's from Watch Gecko:
*Jonathan GP 298 Perforated Genuine Leather Watch Strap*









Genuine Leather Watch Straps / Watch Bands


Genuine leather watch straps and bands for the world's leading watch brands. Find a wide choice of sizes, colours and designs. Free worldwide shipping!




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

New shoes...........


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6105 Mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## SeikoBaritone (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't have a pic, but i encourage leathers on divers. My SKX looks primo


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Doesn't get any more leather than a MLB baseball.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I didn't buy this strap for this watch but the grey against the titanium works very well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Just made these straps for 2 of my divers. All my divers live on leather.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ROLKO:


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Freshly made


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Navygraf got a leather strap


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Custom strap #2 from Martu. Vintage brown with royal blue stitching to match this DB.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi Stag skin on the Bronzo.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Most recent creation on my Helson Shark Diver bronze.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I wanted a vintage looking leather strap for my Seiko Turtle and I love single pass nato straps especially when they have a floating second keeper, but what bothers me on most of my 22mm nato straps is that they are 22mm all the way and therefore don't conform nicely to my wrist all the way around. 
So I decided to make a protoytpe of what I had in mind:



Added bonus: because of the taper the floating keeper doesn't need a second layer of material to be contained. It can't slide of the strap



On the wrist:





What do you think?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)

Some new Vesire


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

*CP-7041-04*


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Desk diver on leather!


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

New watch, new strap.
Sharkskin leather on Ares Diver-1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

On a Martú


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Made a new strap out of Horween Dublin leather. Sandwiched a middle layer of black leather for edge contrast


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Honestly I've been loving this watch. It's such a fantastic mashup in styles between a vintage seamaster 300 and speedy. Total strap monster and my favorite Diver on leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## civic4982 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that pair of Longines.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Manta turtle on stingray:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Headster (Feb 9, 2019)

Vintage Edma Caribbean 1000m diver on suede. @southslope.nyc on Instagram.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DSZ44 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15731710


Please tell where you got your strap. Extra nice. Looking for the dual colour stitiching, thanks in advance.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

redSLED said:


> Please tell where you got your strap. Extra nice. Looking for the dual colour stitiching, thanks in advance.


It came on a Damasko watch I have. I switched it with another one and thought this blue would go nicely on the BN0151. Leather straps


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Got the Ming 18.01 today. Managed to strip a screw head while sizing the bracelet, so it's move to a Veblenist leather strap until the bracelet issue is sorted.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Loving my divers on this generic nato


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

e-mishka said:


>


Hey, wait a minute, that's a field watch with leather, not a diver watch with leather.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

redSLED said:


> Hey, wait a minute, that's a field watch with leather, not a diver watch with leather.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm double-dipping, today...leather on the front, rubber on the back...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

Warming up to the Hirsch lately , thanks to this topic.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Shell cordovan. Has taken a while to break in and stretched a little, note the buckle mark. I usually wear a large/long strap; if this stretches any more, which seems unlikely, i would have to punch another hole.

It's my only diver on leather - I like having one with a leather strap for a change of pace. I have a field and a pilot watch on leather, which seems like a better combination. I wouldn't swim in this without swapping the strap off for a nato/Zulu.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Indeed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Interesting! Congratulations!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

Well it is a Hirsch , bit of a cheat there....


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

I was very skeptical on those hybrid leather/rubber straps but my Hirsch James strap is one of the most comfortable bands i've worn.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Seiko chrono on Panatime Cayman


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

SPB145 on horween forest green


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Well, it's Lorica so not really leather but, anyway...


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

Enviado desde mi ELS-NX9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Heuerville strap.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A strap mullet...leather in the front, rubber in the back.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Sugman said:


> A strap mullet...leather in the front, rubber in the back.
> View attachment 15832054


Great look, who sells these?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

mattcantwin said:


> Great look, who sells these?


Thanks! That's a Hirsch Tiger. Several places sell them...Holben's, Watch Obsession, Waccex, others.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sugman said:


> A strap mullet...leather in the front, rubber in the back.
> View attachment 15832054


Same strap, different watch...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not my made strap, cama along with the watch
Its 160/120 mm long one ..*****..



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DLC Glycine Combat


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I like these 2 colors. 
Which watch straps are they?
And where did you get them?
Thanks


Mhutch said:


>





DMCBanshee said:


> DLC Glycine Combat


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I like these 2 colors.
> Which watch straps are they?
> And where did you get them?
> Thanks


Great deals on Ebay, search for vintage watch straps. Just took forever from China...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Clive - what's the strap you have on your bronze Helson?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dugena Watertrip


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toonces said:


> Clive - what's the strap you have on your bronze Helson?





Toonces said:


> Clive - what's the strap you have on your bronze Helson?


its a well worn Peter Gunny Caitlin 2.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Couple shells&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on my Jeans leather. Soft as an old pair of (orange) jeans!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pavilions (Jun 5, 2018)

is there a water-resistant leather strap? any suggestiongs?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Pavilions said:


> is there a water-resistant leather strap? any suggestiongs?


Hirsch and Di Modell make some. I get all my leather straps wet, even if they aren't "waterproof" without any issues... except one...a stock Seiko strap the liner started to separate.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pavilions said:


> is there a water-resistant leather strap? any suggestiongs?


This one is a Hirsch Robby (actually a hybrid - rubber on the back)...








And a DiModell Carbonio embossed leather strap...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime carbon embossed leather.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sumo Sunday!

This was one of the few Seiko divers that I'd kept on stock bracelet till very recently. Something about the tan leather strap struck me and I just tried it on and I find that it looks very good as well as makes the watch even more comfortable on my small wrist.

There's a lot of fear about the Sumo being too large. Yes, it is undeniably and unashamedly large, especially on wrists like mine, but it is also a super comfortable watch.

One of my favourites.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## sethharpster (Jan 31, 2019)

New watch with an old leather band. I dig the leather on these divers everyone is posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Super Submarino


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It wears true to size, meaning it's a large watch and presents itself as a large watch too. It's comfortable on my small wrists though.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## sethharpster (Jan 31, 2019)

Kind of conflicted, racing strap on a diver... but really with this thing most bands look good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Trying this new combo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Does a lizard strap from Taiwan count?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea Snake today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Is there a "Lousiest photo" thread around here somewhere?


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on Horween horsebutt leather with Bordeaux thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Latest strap I made


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Threw the SKX on a new band today ...


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15894305


That's just stunning mate. Your collection of Pams is amazing.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Teeuu said:


> Is there a "Lousiest photo" thread around here somewhere?
> View attachment 15908957


I'd win that one, hands down. You'd only get honorable mention. Lol!


----------



## mh0ward (May 12, 2021)

I just got an alligator strap for my Longines and was curious what it might look like on the new Traska Freediver. In case anyone else is curious, here it is!


















Given the gray dial, a black strap rather than dark brown would probably look better, but it's what I already have in 20mm.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pilot2 said:


> That's just stunning mate. Your collection of Pams is amazing.


Why thank you.

It was my first, and has a special place.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

Brand new and loving it.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Seiko skx on Hermes Fauve Barenia


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the shade of that leather. Do you know the shade and source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> Love the shade of that leather. Do you know the shade and source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not exactly sure if there is a shade other than gray. I got it from Sherp Leatherworks off of Etsy. Igor Sharapa is the owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SOA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 Bronze Batman with original leather strap that came with the watch. I love it so much that
I bought another two. An identical and a dark brown version with a quick-change system.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hirsch Carbon...


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Sugman said:


> Hirsch Carbon...


Extremely high quality straps! Two years ago I had the Promaster on a Hirsch Performance.
The strap made up 1/3 of the value of the combination.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm liking the new casual fridays we have at work....


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Its a Sinn on deep red leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Linus57 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

helson Sharkmaster 300 on Chicken Feet Leather.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

shout out to Andrea at *Martú * who made this Suede strap for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea snake on Ostrich









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a hybrid strap, but leather on the outside...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

2254 on JPM leather


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA A1 today


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Ditched the heavy bracelet for this comfy strap.


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Bangla Maranez









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

The only time I've dared to. Thoughts?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I got a seaforth on leather


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think perhaps that some watches look BEST on a leather strap...
the right leather strap, of course. I'm a real bracelet guy, but it is true...
so whenever I realize this, I'm going with the flow and pairing it with its best match.
For instance:
The Helm Vanuatu on the whiskey leather strap (light brown with a hint of reddish hue) is amazing. The Zelos Swordfish green 40 on the darker brown leather of the Direnzo Eclipse go great together.
The black Cordovan leather strap from Christopher Ward, 
with its fancy deployment clasp,
on the Christopher Ward white c60 with black bezel insert,
looks like it was MADE for that watch!
The darker tobacco leather strap from Helm on the Zelos whirlpool blue titanium 42 looks great.
The Hirsch checkered black leather strap on the Omega Seamaster black that Sugman posts:


Sugman said:


>


looks totally amazing together.
---
Most in my collection, look best on the right bracelet...
but I am open to see and admit that sometimes the watch looks best paired with the right leather strap!
And I like that this spices things up and adds even more variety to the collection.
---
I even have a couple on the right rubber straps!
---
I love this hobby/slight obsession...whatever you call it


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hulk! Day 3 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My new Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster on a custom alligator Bund I had made a couple years ago. The smallish size of the Depthmaster really needed some "substantiation" that the Bund lends IMHO:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

"Two Stitch" 6309


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a hybrid, but since you can only really see the leather part...


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

DDickson73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an amazing Ennebi! I would love to find one exactly like this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Glock2710 said:


> That is an amazing Ennebi! I would love to find one exactly like this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I much like the contours of this case better than the ones with the diver bezels.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16059460
> View attachment 16059462


Really like this. Shame the new model is lugless and therefore will only take a citizen strap. I'm not onto fitting lug extendors.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Red PeeKay said:


> Really like this. Shame the new model is lugless and therefore will only take a citizen strap. I'm not onto fitting lug extendors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I found the strap that came with it uncomfortable, so I opted for the lug adapters for more strap options.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Wrong date, right watch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a hybrid, but leather at first glance...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Rolko


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe a pilot/diver mix? Nonetheless, I'm gonna count it because of the dive bezel and screw-down crown.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Maybe a pilot/diver mix? Nonetheless, I'm gonna count it because of the dive bezel and screw-down crown.
> View attachment 16083133


Gorgeous watch and nice matching strap!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love it on leather! Some watches just go BETTER on the "right" leather strap!!
Helm whiskey leather, light brown with a red tint is perfect, and comfortable
(great watch too...definitely worth waiting for!):


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Saffriano leather on SKX


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's another watch that just "goes better with leather" the white CW c60.
and this fancy Cordovan leather strap with a deployment clasp is AMAZING:




































I highly recommend it.
In fact, I've been thinking if I have a watch that would go great with the navy blue Cordovan strap,
it's that good, but I really don't. I have most on really good bracelets, 
a few on rubber, and a few on leather.


----------



## Dimagger (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This actually came with a nice bracelet,
but it is the SAME style bracelet and I have 4 Swordfish
so I wear 2 on leather and 2 on the bracelet.
This is a Direnzo dark brown 20mm leather strap
which I had anyway, since I like to wear the Direnzo eclipse on the bracelet.
And the dark brown leather goes GREAT with the green!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Only 1 qualifies&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

michael_m said:


> Only 1 qualifies&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that Synchron one of their NOS releases? I'm trying to figure out where it really came from. Looks NOS, not a new watch paying homage to a past model. Maybe they just did that great of a job.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here are some pictures of the Helm Tobacco leather...that is now somewhat darker
(though it is NOT a big deal...and still looks good), because I for some reason decided to rub good quality olive oil into it all over. I want to know the correct/proper way to treat and protect the leather straps for the future
(in a way that won't change or darken their color).
Reaching out...some people must have experience and knowledge in this area:




































Thanks


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dimagger (Aug 23, 2011)

Arsenale on croco


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Not a very good shot 'cause it doesn't show the strap very well. It's really pretty.


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

On the 8th Day after Full Wind, Power Indicator finally turned red and the watch stopped.


----------



## Dimagger (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

And it's comfortable.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone here have a pic of this kind of strap on their dive watch?








Thinking about ordering. San Martine watches sells them at Handmade TUNA leather strap 22mm pin buckle LS-02


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

this is the beginning of a big game week so I felt a little Orange and Blue would be appropriate


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Have you ever used this product?








Amazon.com: Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP Leather Conditioner Natural Oil Beeswax Formula (8oz) : Automotive


Buy Obenauf's Heavy Duty LP Leather Conditioner Natural Oil Beeswax Formula (8oz): Leather Care - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com




I will probably just email obenaufs with my questions when I get around to it, but I wondered if anyone here might have experience using it. Thanks!
I'm thinking of getting it, but want to know: 1. if it's o.k. on Cordovan leather





Cordovan Leather Strap | Christopher Ward


Buy Cordovan Leather Strap at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com





AND 2. if it would significantly darken reddish-brown leather - my whiskey leather Helm





Google Photos







photos.google.com










Google Photos







photos.google.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16120657
> View attachment 16120659
> View attachment 16120660
> View attachment 16120661


Very nice  I am a big fan of red straps


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ammo leather on the Zero.


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It's on a dark green custom leather strap with the original buckle.









September 21, 2021: #citizenwatch #ecodrive #divewatch #solarwatch #solardiver #shorts #watchshorts


This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today. It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite. It's on a dark green cust...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

Same watch...different strap 
















Trimis de pe al meu SM-N975F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

372 and 194...gone 
GS still with me


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Q: do you think the Omega Seamaster 300 blue (which is a vibrant, lighter blue)
would look good on a navy blue leather watch strap (which is significantly darker)?
I'm thinking of maybe getting the blue on rubber,
and then getting the amazing Christopher Ward Cordovan navy blue leather strap
with a deployment clasp to wear it on.
Do you think it would be a great match, or not so much?
---
I don't think I would get it on the bracelet,
but I don't think I would want to wear it regularly on rubber.
So, a beautiful leather strap seems like the natural choice.
My question is IF the lighter blue dial and bezel insert,
would MATCH with the darker, navy blue leather strap.
THANKS


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Q: do you think the Omega Seamaster 300 blue (which is a vibrant, lighter blue)
> would look good on a navy blue leather watch strap (which is significantly darker)?
> I'm thinking of maybe getting the blue on rubber,
> and then getting the amazing Christopher Ward Cordovan navy blue leather strap
> ...


Personally I think it would work and look great, it still would provide a subtle contrast and it's okay to be matchy matchy sometimes with the same color tones such as the photo above which I went with something in the same tone and I really like it. Go for it&#8230;???


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FavouriteSon (Feb 8, 2020)

It's fall, time for flannels and leather


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Hirsch James, a leather dive strap. After years of use still like new.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DVR said:


> Hirsch James, a leather dive strap. After years of use still like new.


Do you treat it with anything? 
I'm thinking of getting the Oberlauf's leather conditioner.
Thanks


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Do you treat it with anything?
> I'm thinking of getting the Oberlauf's leather conditioner.
> Thanks


No, nothing. I use it for swimming in a chlorine pool, so far never in salt water and the strap, after 4 years, is still looking sharp. Excellent quality imo.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DVR said:


> No, nothing. I use it for swimming in a chlorine pool, so far never in salt water and the strap, after 4 years, is still looking sharp. Excellent quality imo.


This sounds UNBELIEVABLE to me.
I am trying to protect my leather straps from getting wet 
when I wash my hands or go out in the rain.
I wouldn't even think of showering or swimming in a leather strap. WOW
I will have to look into Hirsch James sometime today!


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

More info, I bought the Hirsch strap at the same time as the SLA017. I immediately put it on. Never used the original strap or bracelet. I was planning to change to a strap from Uncleseiko but had to wait for that one, there was a new one coming back in '17 and thought the Hirsch would be okay to use in the mean time. 4 years have past and the Hirsch is still on the watch and still looks perfect. I shower with it, I bathe with it and I swim with it. Never treated it with anything and still very good, almost new, maybe a little darker over the years. Believe it or not.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@DVR Thanks for the good idea. I went on the website and 
these 2 look VERY good and both say they are water-resistant to at least 100 meters!








Hirsch James Performance Strap | Gold Brown | HirschStraps UK


Combining flexibility and dependability, order the Hirsch James Performance Strap here. Next day delivery available.



www.hirschstraps.com













Hirsch Grand Duke | Blue Alligator Etched Sport Watch Strap | HS


Grand Duke has a Diving Glove inner lining and water-resistant calfskin that doesn't compromise on style.



www.hirschstraps.com





I think I would get either of them with the optional silver sport deployment clasp,
since I really like that feature on my CW Cordovan leather strap.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

372 with a Horween natural cordovan shell strap. The wallet is shell color #8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I hate to break the Panerai pattern going on here...but I will.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Green Willard on Gunny Caitlin II


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

PAMily Man said:


> Same watch...different strap


I don’t consider myself much of a Panerai guy, but THAT is a cool watch. Looks very toolish to me, and hence why I really like it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

Enviado desde mi ELS-NX9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hybrid, but leather on top...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Luihed (Oct 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Luihed (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Pelagos on single pass leather


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Date night with the boss


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

I just swapped to this over the weekend.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)

I did it today - I'm very torn!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Andrew.207 (Oct 25, 2021)

I loath the sound/ feeling of SS bracelet rubbing against aluminum case laptop. Nothing wrong with the bracelet, I absolutely love the look but mine stays on a ColaReb Venezia Rust/ Black or Verona Brown for more practical reasons. Though, I'd switch it back onto the bracelet if I'm doing anything outdoor involves me sweating or getting it wet.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PAMily Man (Jan 27, 2011)

Only 670 and 671 and the GS still with me these days (perfect blue trio to me)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr Bond on leather


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Nodus leather…


----------



## 99tjadams (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf on Diaboliq strap and the Seamaster coffee table book was a gift from the OB


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

On a Martu strap.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

ground up custom (assembled by Eric Yoon) build on one of my straps.......


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday. Put it on a vintage ammo strap I made.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Leather on the outside...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## krstin (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## Computantis (Feb 18, 2021)

For sure — I used to do it on my dive watches until I got my grail diver. It’s a fun and experimental way to change the profile and style of the watch affordably, or to suit the occasion better.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Part of the herd......all leather, all the time.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

dustytriumph said:


> Part of the herd......all leather, all the time.
> View attachment 16261341


These are some REALLY nice watch straps.
What kind are they?
I've been looking into getting a couple more nice leather straps.
And I'm open to ideas. Thanks


----------



## Richard_r86 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> These are some REALLY nice watch straps.
> What kind are they?
> I've been looking into getting a couple more nice leather straps.
> And I'm open to ideas. Thanks


Thank you for your kind words. I made these straps. I do not make straps for sale however. I know there is quite a lot of excellent strap makers on here and instagram whose work I have admired over the years but at the moment I can't think of names.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

My New shoes from tailormade_straps.
















Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm thinking about maybe getting the Christopher Ward 
cordovan BLUE leather strap
that comes with a really nice deployment clasp. It's on 15 percent off now.
But I can't decide if it will look good with a lighter, royal blue dial watch,
since the leather strap is more of a navy blue.
What do you all think? Thanks





Cordovan Leather Strap | Christopher Ward


Buy Cordovan Leather Strap at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

dustytriumph said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I made these straps. I do not make straps for sale however. I know there is quite a lot of excellent strap makers on here and instagram whose work I have admired over the years but at the moment I can't think of names.


In my opinion Dobra makes the best watchstraps wich you can buy .


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

This strap and buckle just arrived…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16283101
> View attachment 16283102


Great leather!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

There's something about this combo that I just love.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

dustytriumph said:


> Great shot!


Thank you, it's a great watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I FINALLY got the Helm blue leather strap that I will wear with the 
Zelos blue meteorite timascus watch.
Pictures to follow, once I get it on. 
I think it is going to match VERY good and bring out the blue in the dial.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is very interesting 7 minute piece about making nice leather 1:45:34-1:52:49




I found it very interesting anyway... 
"just like everyone has their own recipe to make ribollita (some Italian dish), 
every artisan tannery has their own recipe."


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Orient Kamasu in red for this Sunday. 

I wanted to try this exotic print leather in grey and boy is the pairing gorgeous!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Daily beater


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A rare same-day change of shoes for the Orient Kamasu red diver this evening. 

Paired with a red exotic leather strap to paint the town red.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tis the season


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hahahaha. Sexy divers here with this straps. Cool. Nice watches boys!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

My daily beater..but I live in the desert dont even get close to diving LOL


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

stromberglarry4450 said:


> My daily beater..but I live in the desert dont even get close to diving LOL
> View attachment 16302442


Unless this is a copy/counterfeit or you are just joking,
I don't think of a Rolex HULK as a "beater watch".
---
Green dial watches look AMAZING on leather straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This could well be my toughest watch, as well as my most expensive, so beaters don’t always have to be G shocks.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Mehbe. 
EDIT, please pardon the ham fingered thumb prints.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My Christmas gift....Vaer D5 Pacific....strap from Strapsco.com

















-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Oh hell yes. That looks great.


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

OR2 with GSL on a B&R Horween...GSL looks like poop in pics, but beauty in person.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

dustytriumph said:


> View attachment 16331624


Does your therapist know you have two illnesses?. Watches and brown leather straps.

Very beautiful straps. Share your source?


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

predapio said:


> Does your therapist know you have two illnesses?. Watches and brown leather straps.
> 
> Very beautiful straps. Share your source?


2 illnesses? hmmm....I probably have more than 2.  

Thanks for the compliment on the straps! I made them.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Really dig the pairing, but it doesn't fit my line of work at the moment, so back on the bracelet it'll go today, but it was a most thrilling fling.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Wifey brought her personal ATM shopping, which means I drive, pay, and wait in the truck.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Mhutch said:


>


I have one of these and love it.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty 135.042


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sea Storm on leather strap..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Sea Storm on leather strap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  that watch looks so so good


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Sea Storm on leather strap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that watch looks so so good


Thanks B…I’m surprised I haven’t seen too many of this watch on WUS…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

One this cold ass day (17* here). Some shine from the MOP cheers me up.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Woke to 14°. Now 21°. Not a fan. Been too long a stretch since I've strapped this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks B…I’m surprised I haven’t seen too many of this watch on WUS…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Not sure why it’s hasn’t been more popular. They have great colors too. The seafoam blue stuff is so good


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Back on wrist after a short couple month pause to welcome 2 new watches. Great to strap this again.


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Wahoo98 said:


> View attachment 16353541


Best edition. Love this.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mhutch said:


>


Looking good...and cold.
Which leather strap is that?
I'm looking for a high quality 20mm strap.
Thanks


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Looking good...and cold.
> Which leather strap is that?
> I'm looking for a high quality 20mm strap.
> Thanks


Thank you. This is a Barton 18mm in Weathered Brown color.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Had this strap lying around, originally purchased for another, now sold, watch. Trying it out on the Legend.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

spm17 said:


> View attachment 16361043
> 
> 
> View attachment 16361046
> ...


I am not really much of a Seiko fan, but I do like this one. Very nice. What model number is it?


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ancoretta


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Armida A1 w/ Drunken Jellyfish strap


----------



## MarkinKC (Dec 10, 2017)

lotsofstufftogo said:


> I saw this really sweet Seiko SKA383P1on a Black leather strap and fell instantly in love with it. I wanted to know are there any other Divers on leather out in WUS land. Check out post # 15 of this thread and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Indeed I do. Say hello to my little friend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hodinkee Leather on Vintage Submariner


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie

-Shawn


----------



## Nickodse (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

lik50 said:


> Nice shot


Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16357568


Nice shot


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

lik50 said:


> Nice shot


Ty ty.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

At least it's leather on the front...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage Submariner on Alligator


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> Ancoretta


Nice shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

lik50 said:


> Nice shot


Thank you


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Love this thread. Here's one on a modded ocean black dlc. Having a nicer cordovan shell being made for it right now.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Bangla on American bison










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

solar g-shocker said:


> Bangla on American bison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the texture! Is that top grain?
Edit: I just read the text. I didn't even see it at first. All I saw was the strap. 😍


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Diesels said:


> Love the texture! Is that top grain?
> Edit: I just read the text. I didn't even see it at first. All I saw was the strap.


This bison leather is crazy soft. It’s the kind of soft that when you move the strap, it stays in that position. I was thinking it might be too soft for a strap but because it’s pretty thick as a strap (around 5mm) it’s amazing on the wrist. The full stitch also adds some firmness. 

Neil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

IMG_20220205_102626.jpg




__
Ottone


__
11 mo ago








Personalized Vostok.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The _Only_ way to rock divers


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16416117
> View attachment 16416118
> View attachment 16416119


Very cool...mind sharing where you picked that strap up?

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Guster16 said:


> Very cool...mind sharing where you picked that strap up?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


They were both OEM straps and came with the watch. Here's the black.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

ENZO 1 off "XL Gauge"
There is one similar but it's Highly polished!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Here’s a leather strap on my desk Diver.


----------



## jgrant7719 (May 20, 2017)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

deepsea03 said:


>


That strap looks great with that watch 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Guster16 said:


> That strap looks great with that watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


Thank you, have a great weekend


----------



## largest (11 mo ago)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16428574


The blue accents really nail it! Nice Damasko.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

largest said:


> The blue accents really nail it! Nice Damasko.


Thanks!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

These Cordovan leather straps from Christopher Ward are amazing!
Very high quality and come with a deployment clasp.
I just don't like that the new ones seem to have a logo on the outside clasp,
which it didn't usually have until now.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Well, it's a pretty crap photo but you get the idea...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Squale Heritage on a Buffalo strap









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Very comfortable combo..Emperor on Rawleigh









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










^^^^^^^^^^^
Caution advised naked wrist view 🤣


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver (Magpie dial). Strap from JuntoWatch (Etsy).


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

This is officially BS. I either need to get longer straps, or lose weight 
I hate being part of the Second hole club.
The keeper always ends up sliding up towards the lugs.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Benthic strap change.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

predapio said:


> This is officially BS. I either need to get longer straps, or lose weight
> I hate being part of the Second hole club.
> The keeper always ends up sliding up towards the lugs.
> View attachment 16450954


Custom straps would solve this! ;-),


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

predapio said:


> This is officially BS. I either need to get longer straps, or lose weight
> I hate being part of the Second hole club.
> The keeper always ends up sliding up towards the lugs.
> View attachment 16450954


Seconded on custom straps. It's shockingly cheap to get them if you know where to look.
I've had great experiences with strapmakers all over. Now every strap I buy over $50 better be made to my orders.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Not_A_Guest I have no idea where to look.
Feel free to share here or message me.
If you had great experiences, then please share and let us gain from them.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> If you had great experiences, then please share and let us gain from them.


I have worked with Ken at Freda Watch Straps and he was a pleasure to work with. Uses good materials and he is USA based if that matters to you. Check out these two pages: main and specials. As with most strapmakers you should email him to check availability and options that may not be listed on his website. I got a strap from him before I knew what a good strap looked like so I specified some wacky s**t, but I am confident he can make a good product for your needs. Price isn't rock bottom like my next recommendation though, I paid about $50 for some high quality calf leather IIRC.

I'll strongly recommend Trinh at 7strap.com. I pre-ordered the sea snake leather straps she offered and they came out beautifully. She can accommodate any request you have. Quick release spring bars, any stitching pattern and color, really anything you can think of, she will work with you to make it happen. For example, here's the email correspondence where I specified my order details-- see how I can choose anything and everything about the straps!


Spoiler



---(email from Trinh)---
Hello Sir

The Sea Snake #2 and #7 is available for you place an order.
The straps are made to order so please feel free to customize anything included stitching color, stitching style.
I will not charge extra for quickly release spring bars

Best regards.
Trinh.

---(reply from me)---
Hello Trinh,
I placed order #2909, just for reference.
I made a mistake with the colors in our last email. I actually want colors #1 and #2, not color #7.
I want both straps to be 20mm lug width and tapering to 16mm buckle and 75/120 mm long with quick release spring bars and regular tang buckle.
For the #2 strap, please show no stitching, like this strap: Genuine black stingray strap without pearl | 7Strap.com. If you have to use stitching, please use single-horizontal stitching (like this: Black Elephant Watch Strap | 7Strap.com) and match the stitching color to the leather.
For the #1 strap, I want white stitching in the same shape as this strap: White lizard leather watch strap | 7Strap.com.
The regular Zermatt lining is fine.
Please let me know if any more info is needed.


Approximately 2 weeks later, she sends me this:


Spoiler



Your straps are done. 
Do you have request about the number of holes to use with buckle?! 
















Best regards.
Trinh.
---(my reply)---
First I have to say the straps look BEAUTIFUL. They are better than I could have imagined. Thank you!!
For the holes, please make the first hole center distance 46mm from the narrow end, and make four (4) holes in total (including first one), with 6.5mm space between each hole center. I have attached an image to explain.



Indeed, she made them to my exacting detail, and I got them shipped to my door for $45 each. For handmade, personally tailored, _exotic leather_ straps, that's practically highway robbery.

I have also heard good things about Ziczac leather. Like Trinh they are based out of Vietnam and offer very competitive pricing (especially on exotic leathers), but I haven't personally tried them.
There are also strapmakers that occasionally post their work on Reddit/instagram and they may be cheaper/better suited for your needs. Take a browse on those platforms and see if you find anything you like.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I have worked with Ken at Freda Watch Straps and he was a pleasure to work with. Uses good materials and he is USA based if that matters to you. Check out these two pages: main and specials. As with most strapmakers you should email him to check availability and options that may not be listed on his website. I got a strap from him before I knew what a good strap looked like so I specified some wacky s**t, but I am confident he can make a good product for your needs. Price isn't rock bottom like my next recommendation though, I paid about $50 for some high quality calf leather IIRC.
> 
> I'll strongly recommend Trinh at 7strap.com. I pre-ordered the sea snake leather straps she offered and they came out beautifully. She can accommodate any request you have. Quick release spring bars, any stitching pattern and color, really anything you can think of, she will work with you to make it happen. For example, here's the email correspondence where I specified my order details-- see how I can choose anything and everything about the straps!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lead... headed over to 7strap and they look great. I will follow up... thanks again! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> @Not_A_Guest I have no idea where to look.
> Feel free to share here or message me.
> If you had great experiences, then please share and let us gain from them.


@Dobra makes really badass straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

This strap was supposed to be royal blue 
Royal blue my azz. She's green.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

predapio said:


> This strap was supposed to be royal blue
> Royal blue my azz. She's green.
> View attachment 16453979


Maybe it's my phone...maybe it's my bad eyes... looks blueish to me. 😁


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New leather that matches the dial. Turned out sweet w/ bronze screw buckle. Bam!!!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just got 2 lined Horween leather straps from Vaer: the tan and the black.
Hopefully, they will live up to the hype. Several reviewers said that these straps are amazing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

dustytriumph said:


> View attachment 16468124
> 
> View attachment 16468126


That strap combo looks fantastic. 👍🏼


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

BRN said:


> That strap combo looks fantastic. 👍🏼


thank you!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Yes, I have one.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

This is one of the 10........all on leather.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Vaer D5 Tropic
















-Shawn


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

150 WR only but screw down crown.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Out of the Sea




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 5, 2019


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Cayman


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This one again. Forgot how comfortable this Cayman strap is.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Kev161 I like the top sunburst grey seiko watch...
was even going to maybe get one.
Which leather strap is the 2nd and 3rd one?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> @Kev161 I like the top sunburst grey seiko watch...
> was even going to maybe get one.
> Which leather strap is the 2nd and 3rd one?


I love the SPB143.
both straps are from Manufaktur Werk.
Hand-sewn vintage watch strap St. Pauli (cowhide)

watch strap "UHLENHORST" (vegetable tanned Vintage Leather)


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure if I already posted this here . . . my new Tudor BB S&G on Geckota KUDU vintage leather strap. I love the combo


----------



## omMIega (May 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

Nope, not for me. No leather on my diver (Sinn U2)


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Right in time for the season to begin. You sly dog you 👍👍


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

predapio said:


> Right in time for the season to begin. You sly dog you


Guilty as charged! LOLzzzzzz











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## weenis (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

My dive watches are rarely on leather these days, but sometimes...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos on a vintage Rios strap


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

BRN said:


> View attachment 16467314


Looks great. I'm so glad to see normal lugs on an oris.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Spinnaker Nomad on waterproof leather strap.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on a Horween pit moss leather singlepass 


Cheers.


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't looked through the entire thread, but I was honestly hoping for someone truely subversive who had a "dive watch" on a suede belt. I think it might actually make sense with something like a Calibre de Cartier Diver.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie on a leather strap from Panatime. LOVE IT.
























-Shawn


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The BB58 on leather.


----------



## omMIega (May 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The amazing Zelos swordfish - titanium timascus colorful version
with a blue meteorite dial (what a mouthful)
that I wear on a Helm blue leather strap.
It's an excellent strap...which I've smothered a ton of Bick's #4
on and rubbed it all in...especially where the strap meets the dial,
so the leather doesn't get worn down there
because of rubbing against the metal case.
The blue leather goes PERFECT with this watch and is my preferred way to wear it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

watchman600 said:


> The amazing Zelos swordfish - titanium timascus colorful version
> with a blue meteorite dial (what a mouthful)
> that I wear on a Helm blue leather strap.
> It's an excellent strap...which I've smothered a ton of Bick's #4
> ...


Where'd you get the strap?. From Helm?. I need a blue strap for my bronze trident


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Sure, here is one….


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

predapio said:


> Where'd you get the strap?. From Helm?. I need a blue strap for my bronze trident


I actually got this one from Amazon, since then I had free shipping!
If you are buying it with a Helm watch, then he offers free shipping 
(and $5 dollars off). Otherwise, it's better to get the Helm strap from Amazon.
What's funny is that Matt actually suggested I do that, when I wrote him!
Just be prepared to smother it in Bick's #4 leather conditioner...
which I ALSO bought on amazon! It really needs it,
especially where the strap meets the watch case.
I have the blue one and the whiskey reddish tan one 
which is FANTASTIC too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dievas Zeta Phantom

















...and the Z33 the pics were taken in.  










-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

New brown strap stitching that matches the bezel. Chocolatey goodness


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Finally after 10 years starting this post I can add my own contribution. This is my Baby Tuna on a Barton leather strap.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

lotsofstufftogo said:


> Finally after 10 years starting this post I can add my own contribution. This is my Baby Tuna on a Barton leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 16525737
> 
> ...


Better late than never?. 
Welcome to the club..lol


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Love the black leather strap with the watch. Great combo.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

MagicNC said:


> Love the black leather strap with the watch. Great combo.


Thanks.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

predapio said:


> Better late than never?.
> Welcome to the club..lol


lol some people are slow starters.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's leather on the front...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Since not using the vintage Aquas for diving anymore started to make straps of scraps and became totally addicted. So smooth to wear and looks good. Old belts, broken down biker jacket and the fave, vintage Swede army gun straps. One of the weirder creations, ladies belt with decor colored leather strips removed, added the stars. Probably what Doc would've worn in Tombstone if Aquas was avail back then😂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime embossed croc


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

With modded handset 😎


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Chupy (9 mo ago)

Recently bought last DEEP BLUE DAYNIGHT 41 TRITDIVER T-100, black/blue "batman" bezel with gorgeous blue sunburst dial on black leather strap with blue stitiching from Pattini.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Chupy said:


> Recently bought last DEEP BLUE DAYNIGHT 41 TRITDIVER T-100, black/blue "batman" bezel with gorgeous blue sunburst dial on black leather strap with blue stitiching from Pattini.


Now that is nice. Maybe I should get a Pattini for my own Daynight 41.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Love this ! What watch/band combo do we have here?


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert divin'
Barton Gaucho on an Invicta Grand Diver










Kind of a steel/teal blue face . . 
Band is turquoise and sky blue on tan . . .


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel for today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zelos green swordfish 40mm with gold accented hands on Direnzo leather strap
(a winning combo)
View attachment 16549191
View attachment 16549193
View attachment 16549196


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Blue diver on a blue leather strap
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16553979


This CW looks great here! Always wished they'd made a black dial 38mm version of this.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Black Cordovan leather with deployment or deployant clasp AMAZING strap
(*perfect *for this white c60 mk3 watch)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Leather nato from Barton.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

One of my 'inside-out' straps.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Why not?
Whatever the wearer likes.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Been wearing my new Helson Sharkmaster 300 on this leather strap from Colareb that I’ve had forever. It’s actually a 22mm strap, but since I haven’t had a 22mm lugged watch in a long time, I’ve used it on 20mm watches mostly. For the price it has been a great strap. It’s quite thick and works well with chunkier tool watches.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

dustytriumph said:


> View attachment 16566246
> View attachment 16566248


Great looking combo!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

efawke said:


> Great looking combo!


Thank you!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

They only way to bronze is with a leather strap


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme. 
Wearing it on a bespoke whiskey dollaro strap from Corocustoms.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Here's two! The glare from the TV makes the 1305 indices look blue, they are not...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

naganaga said:


> Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme.
> Wearing it on a bespoke whiskey dollaro strap from Corocustoms.
> 
> View attachment 16568719


Love that strap!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

naganaga said:


> Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme.
> Wearing it on a bespoke whiskey dollaro strap from Corocustoms.
> 
> View attachment 16568719


That is a fabulous looking strap.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Oldie but goldie


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I love my seiko gold turtle (for years I didn't like it ) I have it on a rios1931 buffalo strap their leather is amazing.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Green croc-embossed on a Tudor Black Bay P01.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Someone say bronze diver?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Someone say bronze diver?
> View attachment 16579256


That’s nice, what case size is it?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Clive, see attached pics its an odd size and wears big. The lugs are 21MM, small IMO for such a large watch.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

An ENZO Mechana Gauge XL...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin on a Buffalo strap









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

The Bund styled case of the SuperPro lends itself well to a Bund strap I think


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question: do you think that some divers just simply look better on leather?
I do. I rarely switch straps. I figure out which strap or bracelet will look best
on a given watch and then pretty much leave it that way....
unless I find an even better option. 
The exception to this might be "quick release straps" 
that make it really fast and easy to switch things up.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Despite the good looks I've seen in the pics on this thread, leather on a diver is like throwing on satin slippers to go duck hunting to me. Completely negates the whole purpose of the watch to me. And that purpose is to get wet and go deep!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SigDigit said:


> Despite the good looks I've seen in the pics on this thread, leather on a diver is like throwing on satin slippers to go duck hunting to me. Completely negates the whole purpose of the watch to me. And that purpose is to get wet and go deep!


That is the 1st thought, I agree.
But it isn't that simple.
How about if you have it on a rubber strap or a bracelet,
it's a dive watch that goes 200 or 300 or 500 meters under water no problem...
and you wear it on dry land, in your home, in your office, etc. 
are you negating its whole purpose? What about if you swim with it,
and it only goes 2 meters below the water?
How often are thousands and thousands of people going deep sea scuba diving??!
Probably a few are. But the over 99 percent of us are certainly not.
Can we also appreciate and own dive watches?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> That is the 1st thought, I agree.
> But it isn't that simple.
> How about if you have it on a rubber strap or a bracelet,
> it's a dive watch that goes 200 or 300 or 500 meters under water no problem...
> ...


YES! You can! I don't think I would want to get leather wet, even for a casual dip in the pool though. And I'm a weirdo, I bought my first dive watch (the one in my avatar pic) a couple years ago, and now have this compulsion to take SCUBA lessons to take advantage of the watch!


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Alex SBD said:


> View attachment 16594478


Looks great, gives me ideas. I just ordered that same steinhart


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The point is that EVEN on days I go in the pool for a swim, 
or enjoy some time at the beach, 
OR EVEN on a regular scuba dive, there is no need for any of these dive watches
shown on this forum.
And if you add up all of those waking hours, 
it's probably less than 2 weeks max out of a whole year of wearing watches. 
I think 99.9 of the people 99.9 percent of the time wear automatic dive watches, 
because they are cool, awesome things that they enjoy wearing and collecting.
And if so, then it is valid to entertain the idea that some watches seem to look best
on leather.
---
Here's one, imo:
Vaer D5 Arctic with their amazing lined Horween leather strap...
that kind of matches the tan hour markers and completes the look!
I also really like how the minute markers, second hand, and
the 10,20,30,40,50 are white to give it a little contrast.
I had to coat the strap several times with Bick's #4 but I think this is a winning/stunning combo.































































p.s. the only downside: the website didn't/doesn't apply the discounts correctly
when I chose a couple of "add-on" lined Horween leather straps.
And customer service was VERY hard to deal with and only after MANY repeated attempts did I convince them to charge me the correct amount,
so I could complete the order.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

An ENZO XL Gauge. 2 made by ENZO 1 Polished and this one thats "shot" finished..


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Question: do you think that some divers just simply look better on leather?
> I do. I rarely switch straps. I figure out which strap or bracelet will look best
> on a given watch and then pretty much leave it that way....
> unless I find an even better option.
> ...


Short answer: All.
For me over the years I've found that I just prefer handmade leather period no matter the watch. I have a few (and had a few more) bracelets that I enjoyed for a while but now never wear. I also have a few Erika's MN straps. I have a box full of textile natos and single pass straps along with a bunch of single pass leather that I made. For some time years ago I loved the ease of swapping all those natos and single pass straps very often swapping a couple times a day. I think in part I was swapping so often because I just was not happy that I had the perfect strap on 'that' watch. 
A few years ago I started making my own 2 piece leather straps so now I just make each watch it's own strap and almost never swap. 
For comfort and keeping the watch perfectly positioned my favorite is Erika's MN straps. I like the look of the ones I have but just not enough compared to my leather.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaleEArnold said:


> An ENZO XL Gauge. 2 made by ENZO 1 Polished and this one thats "shot" finished..


Makes my Bronzo look like a ladies dress watch 👏🏻


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Bronze divers go specially well with leather.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime Cayman


----------



## timk (May 5, 2010)

I know diver is probably stretching it a bit but…

it does say 50M


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

timk said:


> View attachment 16612919
> 
> I know diver is probably stretching it a bit but…
> 
> it does say 50M


Never mind all that 🥰😍🥰😍🥰😍

Beautiful watch….


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

372 w/ Adeeos….


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1305 on Aaron Bespoke


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann on Baseball Glove


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dievas Zeta Phantom on an aviator leather strap from Panatime.

Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Hope that strap is up to the job 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

When it's built like a brick outhouse. It needs a thick leather band.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hodinkee Two Stitch Suede Leather


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Maranez on MoTT


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

This afternoon.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Again this morning.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## John D. (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

First time on the Baltic...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

switcharoo & um……yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Shark skin









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Shark diver on leather.









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko on suede


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Molequin square scale black alligator on MM300


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

39mm Hydroconquest on blue leather. Very tasty combo.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

🍊 😊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Swiss Made)


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE*


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 27, 2015)

CWC on a sharkskin strap


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Question:
I've had to put SOOOO much Bick's #4 leather conditioner...
multiple layers which I left each time to seep into my Vaer
light brown lined Horween leather strap,
to keep it from cracking or showing signs of wear.
It is a very supple leather that seems high quality,
but oddly it seemed to show slight cracks when bent around my wrist
and the buckle put on. I'm wondering if this is normal,
and if maybe I should treat the other one I got:
a black lined Horween leather strap,
before even putting it on the watch I have picked out for it.

(I will take pictures later, but you can't tell for the question anyway,
since now it looks great...smooth and no cracks).

Thanks!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I found some pics I already took showing the strap, so you can see it
(Please answer the above post, where I asked a couple of questions...thanks):


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Solar G” said I should move around more now that I’m recovering from the “ViD”!
..So out for a walk w/ the wife after dinner*


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Summer fun, but hardly a real dive watch:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)
ON MOTT STRAPS (Solar G-Shocker)*


----------



## elvergun (Jan 15, 2009)

Samurai and Mustang 2


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin on a Buffalo strap









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*












































*Cheers! *


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that GIF....made my morning! ;-),


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Apocalypse on leather backed carbon fibre.









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ain’t no Diver Today,….But, it’s kinda Big & on a Leather Rawlings Strap!
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today
….on A BIG THICK’N MOTT STRAP! (How Thick?….REALLY THICK!!!)*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MM300 on Molequin Square Scale Alligator


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*There’s Leather & Stingray on There Today!



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

It doesn't do much under water work, but could


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Not a Diver for today (yet) but,
Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianViking (6 mo ago)

Only one, and it's a custom leather bund I had specifically commissioned for my Seven Sins, as I thought it would suit the rocker style leather-cuff type esthetic, and that the red would bring out the accents on the watch.

Sorry some of the pics aren't great. I'm not much of a photographer.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

SKX009. Really liking this combo today.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## Richard_r86 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## collector8400 (Aug 24, 2007)

spb147


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

After all those years, still my favorite combo


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Make straps out of any kind of vintage leather. Some creations so far.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT on a soft, blue strap that I took off of my Vaer.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16780228
> View attachment 16780227
> View attachment 16780229
> View attachment 16780230
> View attachment 16780231


What kind of strap is that (if you don’t mind sharing)? Very cool.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 on leather









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

On Eterna croco leather:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest on leather









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Why the hell not….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Spinnaker Spence.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Diner..



































Yea…it’s a Non-Diver*


----------



## ImaTOOL (5 mo ago)

Not a great pic, but all I have at the moment.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Alligator


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Molequin Two Tone Anthracite


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Saw this on WCJ and thought of this thread:


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Leather/rubber hybrid…Hirsch Tiger.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE (on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## xRangerx (5 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16848348


This is an awesome combo


----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lana le (5 mo ago)

It is better if I have Seiko on a blue alligator leather strap from Babu handmade. I fell instantly in love with both of them.


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Saw this thread and was going with blue watch Monday anyways today in the awesome Ernst Benz Chronodiver on blue leather. Have a great week everyone


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Leather on the front...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is my "Bentley seats" strap


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Micah Horween Harvest leather strap (Vintager Straps).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thomaslux (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

One of mine freshly distressed..............


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## pwrful (Mar 5, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/s8ZDgA3


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Squale Matic XSE on a Squale vintage leather strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Kazimon 1000m


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just an old cheapie and a couple of balls...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pseikopath (12 mo ago)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Wearing the San Martin today on a navy leather strap









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT on a buffalo strap









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ernst Benz Chronodiver on blue for a beauty that combines aviation and diver designs to perfection


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rossgallin said:


> Ernst Benz Chronodiver on blue for a beauty that combines aviation and diver designs to perfection
> View attachment 16903242


That watch is freaking hot, Ross


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Thank you sir


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I run a Bulag and Sons Diablo leather strap on my Pelagos LHD. Also the Cascadia Strap Company leather on my Blue Pelagos.


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

jstroh said:


> A sampling of the leather I have acquired. Enjoy.
> 
> Korsbek Ocean Explorer and Korsbek Oceaneer on Paolo 18 Swedish ammo:
> 
> ...


Really like the U1 on leather.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Went from canvas to leather this morning


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hirsch on a Breitling, blue and black.










Thanks.


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Threw my Nth Tikuna on my alligator Bund strap this AM:


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

This is slowly growing on me, not to mention it feels like half the weight without bracelet.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


>


Love the sharkskin! I want a sharkskin strap but I'm finding it hard to buy a strap that costs more than my watch. 🤪😂


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying out the DiModell Carbonio to see what it looks like on a black strap before going for an Artem or Hirsch Performance. Thoughts?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Divers + leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back wearing the 58


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Really liking this combo









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Leather on top...I'm taking credit.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Black leather from David at Slipstreamstraps on Etsy…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

combat sun on di-modell shark


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Choices Choices


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

On Nubuck leather with tan stitch from David at slipstreamstraps on Etsy. Awesome pricing for quality leather…..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

dressing up the Chronodiver from Ernst Benz with a gator strap for the weekend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

sticky said:


> View attachment 16945364


Morning…..get you hanging around on the Dive watch forum 😉


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> Morning…..get you hanging around on the Dive watch forum 😉


I like to visit every few days.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

24mm non tapering leather - patent top layer - shine makes it look like a nice silicon strap - but feels better


----------



## fabslife (4 mo ago)

My BB58 currently wears a buffalo grain strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG

















“Jeers!”*


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *…It’s really not that BIG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one great photo


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on Italian leather 
I may have stollen Mr Wonderful’s strap


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tagdevil said:


> On Nubuck leather with tan stitch from David at slipstreamstraps on Etsy. Awesome pricing for quality leather…..
> 
> View attachment 16932259


So nice! Seiko perfection!


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkh5000 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Prometheus ocean diver on leather


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

I like the looks and feel of leather but prefer rubber or composite because of the heat and rain in Florida


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

RLK3 said:


> I like the looks and feel of leather but prefer rubber or composite because of the heat and rain in Florida


Not the right thread for you then 🤔😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime Cayman


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (@solar g-shocker on wus)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## loyal_alligator (3 mo ago)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## willland (10 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

A classic already


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

My aerotec sea hunt is on leather I love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On OEM Sinn leather


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

Pic of my aerotec on leather. That’s the golden gate in the back round


----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

leather straps 22mm lugs for my UTS 1000 , 5mm thick will do.....any manufacturer ?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Matching


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Cold and grey on with the 58 today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Drool… Absolute dream watch. Stunner…



dubhead said:


> View attachment 17061095


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Orient M-Force STI LE (47mm) (on Gunny Strap)*
_*
















Subaru WRX STI NBR 24-Hour Challenge 2014
(Orient Sponsored Race Car)







*_
*Cheers!*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not really my jam, but for $7.99 from cheap nato straps I'm not complaining. I got this and a few of their (awesome) single pass paratrooper straps on black Friday. $25 for 5 straps ain't bad.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I put leather on my divers all the time, especially since I don't dive.














































Obviously, the C&B Black Calf is a favorite leather strap of mine.


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> View attachment 17078436
> View attachment 17078438
> View attachment 17078442
> View attachment 17078445
> View attachment 17078447


A fine collection 👏🏻


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Roger999 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)

I actually experimented with this idea for a while but never really liked it. Two different worlds, leather and water and they don't mix well 

I also had a Hirsch made sharkskin (does that count?) strap on a Tag Aquaracer for a while but even though the material didn't mind humidity, it would still keep water inside it after swim or whatever and that's just nasty after a while.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

On with the 58 today


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

4 years on and still loving the 58


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

spm17 said:


> View attachment 17048588
> 
> View attachment 17048589
> 
> ...


Which model is that exactly? That looks awesome…


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage SEIKO on RED Christmas Leather


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MM300 on Suede


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

Not quite a "proper" diver with only 5 ATM resistance, but I think the vintage look of the (brand new) Veblenist carbon black ridged strap works well with this skin-diver from the 1960s.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

sathomasga said:


> Not quite a "proper" diver with only 5 ATM resistance, but I think the vintage look of the (brand new) Veblenist carbon black ridged strap works well with this skin-diver from the 1960s.
> 
> View attachment 17112184


That's a leather strap?


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

Diesels said:


> That's a leather strap?


Italian Cowhide lined with French Calfskin


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

sathomasga said:


> Italian Cowhide lined with French Calfskin


Interesting pattern. Looks like rubber. Pretty cool.


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)

OEM Tudor leather strap that comes with it:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro on OEM leather


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

I once saw a Calibre de Cartier Diver in yellow gold on a suede strap, and it still feels like the most honest desk diver I've ever seen.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I've got a bunch of divers but this is one of the few that I regularly wear on leather.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

This watch looks pretty awesome to me for 50 bucks…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on an old Horween Natural Chromexcel leather strap. I like this setup for the cold winter season 

Have a great day.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

009 on a very comfortable strap I picked up a few years ago









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Roger999 (Feb 12, 2010)

On a english bridle strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes of course.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Seiko MM200


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)

New Oris Star LE on the leather strap it was purchased on.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

spm17 said:


> View attachment 17136559
> 
> View attachment 17136560
> 
> ...


Lovely strap, It looks great in your Draken! Who manufactures it?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A matching pair. Unfortunately only one of ‘em is mine…









…and it ain’t this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

BRN said:


> Lovely strap, It looks great in your Draken! Who manufactures it?


Sorry! Just now saw this. The strap is from strapsco.com....link below. 









Hand-Stitched Vintage Faded Leather Quick Release Strap | StrapsCo


StrapsCo's best selling vintage-style leather watch band is making a comeback. | Free Shipping!




strapsco.com


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------

